# knitting tea party friday 2 december '16



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Friday 2 December '16

The sky is dark and brooding today - one would almost need the lights on to read this early afternoon - the light is very low. It's not quite 40° but without any wind it is not too bad outside.

I think this is going to be a quiet weekend - think no one has anywhere they have to be other than basketball for the boys in the morning.

Pork Chops with Apples and Cranberries

Serves 4

Ingredients

For the marinade:

2 tablespoons Hoisin paste*
2 tablespoons Rice Wine vinegar
1/2 cup white wine or apple juice**
1/4 cup soy sauce
1 tablespoon brown sugar or to taste
1 large garlic clove, minced
1 teaspoon grated fresh or frozen ginger

4 boneless pork chops (about 1 inch thick)
1 tablespoon butter
1 large apple
reserved marinade
1/2 cup dried cranberries
water and more apple juice as needed
1 teaspoon cornstarch

* Hoisin paste is thicker than Hoisin sauce. Both can be found in the Asian section of the supermarket. I'm sure the sauce would work equally well.
**I've used an apple flavoured dessert wine in place of the apple juice but either is good.
Directions

1. In a glass pint jar or gravy shaker combine first seven ingredients and shake well until well blended.

2. Place pork chops in a zippered plastic bag and pour marinade in over them.

3. Remove as much air as you can, seal bag and refrigerate at least 4 hours.

4. Remove chops from marinade, dividing the marinade into two bowls.

5. Grill pork on BBQ or pellet grill until done, basting with half of the marinade. Reserve the other half for the sauce.

6. Meanwhile, core apple and slice it into 6 rings.

7. In a medium frying pan, melt butter over medium heat and saute apple rings until lightly browned on both sides. They should be just starting to soften. Do not overcook.

8. Pour reserved marinade over apples, add cranberries and simmer until reduced by half.

9. Remove apple rings to a bowl and cover to keep warm

10. Mix cornstarch and more apple juice and add to mixture in pan, stirring well until thickened.. Add more water or apple juice if needed.

11. Taste sauce and add more brown sugar or hoisin if needed.

12. Return apples to pan and keep warm on low heat until chops are ready.

13. Plate chops on a serving platter or individual plates, topping each chop with an apple ring, cranberries and a spoonful of the sauce.

14. Serve and enjoy!

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2016/11/pork-chops-with-apples-and-cranberries.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

The following cookie recipe is a frosted cookie using a piping bag. I think it would help if you go to the site - using the URL at the end of the recipe - and check out the pictures included with the directions on how to decorate the cookies.

Vanilla Bean Butter Cookie Cutouts

This dough is a little tricky to work with. The cookie has no egg so it is more like a shortbread than a sugar cookie. The taste of the cookie is light, crisp and delicious. If you want to give it a try, just be patient when rolling the dough out and you will be rewarded with a delicious cookie.

I'm included the technique for decorating these little trees. It's easier than it looks and the I think quicker than piping around the edges and filling with a glaze.

Ingredients

3/4 cup sugar
2 1/2 cup flour
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 cup unsalted butter (room temperature)
2 tablespoons cream cheese (room temperature)
vanilla bean paste from two vanilla beans

Directions

1. Place sugar in a blender and pulse until it is a fine consistency but not yet powdered sugar.

2. Stir together flour and salt and sugar in a large mixing bowl.

3. Beat butter, cream cheese and vanilla bean paste into the flour mixture until combined.

4. Turn onto the counter and knead until it forms into ball.

5. Divide into two parts and wrap in plastic wrap and allow to rest for an hour.

6. Preheat oven to 375 F and adjust oven rack to the middle of the oven.

7. Prepare cookie sheets by greasing or lining bottom with parchment paper.

8. Cut out cookies with cookie cutters. You can use various sizes but do not place different sized cookies on one tray. Larger cookies take slightly longer to bake than smaller cookies.

9. Once all the dough has been rolled out and cookies cut out, combine the bits of dough and reroll until all the dough has been used up.

10. Bake for about 10 minutes or until edges of cookies begin to brown. Don't underbake these cookies.

11. Allow to cool on cookie sheet and then transfer to a cooling rack.

NOTE: Do not place the next batch of cut outs on a warm cookie sheet.

Frosting

Ingredients

3/4 cup butter (softened)
2 pounds powdered sugar / icing sugar
milk to make a frosting that can be piped but holds its shape 
2 teaspoons vanilla
food coloring

Directions

1. In a mixer, beat together butter and powdered sugar until well combined.

2. Add milk a little bit at a time until you have the right consistency.

3. Add vanilla and food coloring and beat well for about 5 minutes.

4. Place frosting into a piping bag. Cut a 1/8 inch small hole at the tip.

5. With the tree upside down, start at the middle of the base of the tree and pipe out a bit of frosting and then pull towards you to the next bough shape.

6. Continue to the right, always pulling the frosting towards you and towards the center.
Move to the left of the center and work your way to the left edge of the bough.

7. Continue with the next bough in the same way.

8. Continue in this way until you have filled the tree.

9. Continue to decorate with sprinkles or other colored frostings as you would decorate your own tree!

10. Allow cookies to dry well before freezing on a cookie tray. After cookies are frozen you can transfer them to containers or freezer bags.

NOTE: If you don't let the frosting dry before freezing, be careful when serving to keep the cookies from being plated one on top of the other.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2016/12/vanilla-bean-butter-cookie-cutouts.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

If you like ham you should like the next recipe. It sounds so good and is falling over easy to make.

Crock Pot Maple Ham Recipe

And it's so very, very easy. I was told that this was "better than normal ham" which is evidently a pretty big compliment. After I picked the kids up from school we spent the afternoon at the library just so I wouldn't have to be in the house with the amazing smells coming from the kitchen.

Serves 10

The Ingredients

7-8 pound bone-in spiral-cut ham
1 cup dark brown sugar
1/2 cup all natural maple syrup
2 cups pineapple juice

The Directions.

1. Use a 6-7 quart slow cooker. Unwrap the ham, and discard flavor packet. Place it into your stoneware, flat-side down. Rub brown sugar on all sides.

2. Pour on maple syrup and pineapple juice.

3. Cover and cook on low for about 5 hours.

NOTE: Ham is already cooked so you are really just heating it through and allowing the juices to permeate.

4. If possible, baste ham with collected juice from the bottom of the crock an hour or so before serving.

5. When cooking is done, remove carefully and let it rest on a cutting board for 15-20 minutes before carving.

http://www.ayearofslowcooking.com/2009/02/crockpot-maple-ham-recipe.html

The following recipe sounds so yummy I think could be served any time of day. Personally I would do this in a cast iron skillet or any oven proof skillet. Wouldn't this make a wonderful Sunday evening repast.

BAKED BREAKFAST GREENS

Total Time: 20 min 
Serves 2

Ingredients

2 c. baby kale leaves
2 c. baby spinach
1/4 c. diced onion
1 garlic clove - minced
2-4 eggs
goat cheese crumbles
2 T. olive oil
1/2 t. paprika or seasoning of choice
kosher salt and pepper as needed

Instructions

Preheat the oven to 350

1. Heat the olive oil in a saute pan over medium heat. We're trying to be healthy here, but you can add a little butter too.

2. Add the onions and saute until translucent, about 3-5 minutes.

3. Add the garlic and saute until fragrant, about 30 seconds. Season with salt, pepper, and paprika.

4.Add the greens in batches and cook until wilted. Season just a tee bit more.

5.Transfer to a small casserole dish and crack over how ever many eggs you'd like. To play it safe, crack the eggs in a bowl first to prevent egg shells.

6. Crumble over some crumbled goat cheese and bake for 10-12 minutes until the egg whites are firm.

Enjoy!

Nutrition Facts: Serving Size - 200g - Servings 2 - Amount Per Serving - Calories 202 - Calories from Fat 110

% Daily Value*: Total Fat 12g; 19% - Saturated Fat 3g; 15% - Trans Fat 0g - Polyunsaturated Fat 2g - Monounsaturated Fat 6g - Cholesterol 279mg; 93% - Sodium 238mg; 10% - Total Carbohydrates 12g; 4% - Dietary Fiber 3g; 11% - Sugars 1g - Protein 13g - Vitamin A 276% - Vitamin C 151% - Calcium 18% - Iron 20%

* Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet. Your Daily Values may be higher or lower depending on your calorie needs.

http://www.yummly.co/#recipe/Baked-Breakfast-Greens-1939931

TUSCAN STYLE CHICKEN SOUP

A hearty soup with veggies and beans to warm up your belly!

Author: Nicky @ Kitchensanctuary.com
Recipe type: Dinner
Prep: 15 min
Cook: 45 min
Total Time: 1 hour
Serves: 4 servings

INGREDIENTS

1 tbsp olive oil
1 onion, peeled and chopped
2 cloves garlic, peeled and minced
2 sprigs fresh thyme (or ½ tsp dried thyme)
1 stick of celery, sliced
2 medium carrots, peeled and chopped
2 medium potatoes, peeled and diced
1 litre (4 cups plus 3 tbsp) good-quality chicken stock (ideally homemade, but water with stock cubes will work too. Use water plus bouillon for gluten free)
½ tsp salt
½ tsp black pepper
400g (14oz) tin of cooked cannellini beans, washed and drained
2 skinless cooked chicken breasts, shredded
100g (approx 2 packed cups) chopped kale
Small bunch fresh parsley, chopped
2 tbsp finely grated parmesan

To Serve:

Fresh thyme
Toasted granary bread to serve (gluten free if required - Warburtons Newburn Bakehouse Seeded is a good one)

INSTRUCTIONS

1. Heat the oil in a large saucepan. Add the onion and cook for 10 minutes on a low-medium heat, stirring occasionally until softened.

2. Add the garlic and thyme and cook for a further 2 minutes. Add the celery, carrots and potatoes, stir, then add in the chicken stock, salt and pepper. Bring to the boil, then simmer for 20 minutes.

3. Add in the drained cannellini beans and cook for a further 5 minutes

4. Add the shredded chicken and heat through for 2-3 minutes, then add the kale. Stir and simmer for 1-2 minutes until the kale has wilted. Test and season with more salt and pepper if needed.

5. Divide between four bowls, topped with fresh parsley, grated parmesan and a couple of sprigs of fresh thyme.

6. Serve with some toasted granary bread.

http://www.yummly.co/recipe/Tuscan-Style-Chicken-Soup-1931027?prm-v1

SLOW COOKER CHICKEN, KALE, AND SWEET POTATO STEW

This Slow Cooker Chicken, Kale, and Sweet Potato Stew is hearty, delicious, and packed with protein and veggies. And, with only six ingredients you can throw this meal together in a matter of minutes!

Serves 4-6

Ingredients

2 large or 4 small sweet potatoes, peeled and chopped into 1-inch pieces
1 bunch Lacinato kale, stems removed and thinly sliced (about 10-oz with stems removed)
1 pound boneless, skinless chicken breasts or thighs
2 32-oz boxes low-sodium chicken stock
2-3 teaspoons kosher salt
2 teaspoons Italian seasoning
Extra virgin olive oil, to serve

Instructions

1. Place all the ingredients in a 6-quart slow cooker, stirring to combine. Cover and cook on high for 4 hours or low for 6, or until the sweet potatoes are tender and the chicken is cooked through and very tender.

2. Remove the chicken and shred with two forks.

3. Return to the slow cooker and stir to combine. Taste and add additional salt to taste.

4. Serve hot with a generous drizzle of olive oil.

NOTE:

1. Either boneless, skinless chicken breasts or thighs will work in this recipe so feel free to use what you like and have on hand.

2. If you have child or family member who doesn't like kale you can always pick it out before serving.

3. Alternatively, you can serve the soup "deconstructed" by picking out some chicken, sweet potatoes and kale (or substitute raw, chopped veggies) separately on a plate along with a little bowl of broth on the side.

4. Add some crusty bread and freshly grated parmesan if you like.

NOTE: This recipe is naturally Gluten-Free, Dairy-Free, Nut-Free, Paleo-Friendly, Whole30 Friendly and Refined Sugar-Free

http://www.yummly.co/recipe/Slow-Cooker-Chicken_-Kale_-and-Sweet-Potato-Soup-1936340?prm-v1


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

If any of you are going to a pot luck or anywhere where you need to bring a dish I think is would be the perfect recipe.

Cranberry Orange Wreath

Here is a lovely addition to your holiday table, adapted from a recipe for a Cranberry Almond Wreath in an old Robin Hood recipe Christmas recipe book. I have made several different versions over the years and switched it up to use my favorite refrigerator roll dough. Preparing the dough the previous day simplifies the process. This year I have omitted the almonds and added orange zest.

Yield: 2 wreaths

Ingredients

Dough:

2 cups very warm water
1/4 cup potato flakes (instant mashed potatoes)
1/2 cup sugar
1 tablespoon salt
2 eggs beaten
1/2 cup butter or margarine
2 tablespoons yeast (instant, fast rising) 
6 cups flour

Filling:

1/2 cup softened butter 
1 cup brown sugar, packed 
1 Tablespoon cinnamon
1 cup dried cranberries, coarsely chopped
zest of 1 large orange

Glaze:

2 cups icing sugar 
4 T orange juice
zest 1 large orange

Directions

1. Stir together the water, potato flakes, sugar and salt.

2. Add eggs and softened butter, then yeast mixed with 3 cups flour.

3. Beat with mixer on high speed.

4. Add remaining flour, 1/2 cup at a time, until a knead-able dough is obtained ... knead well.

5. Place in a greased, covered bowl in the refrigerator for at least two hours or overnight.

6. Divide dough into two equal portions.

7. On a floured or greased surface, roll each portion of dough into a 16 x 12 inch rectangle.

8. Spread with butter.

9. Combine brown sugar, cinnamon, cranberries and zest and spread half the mixture over buttered dough. (Use 1/2 of this filling for each wreath.)

10. Roll up jelly roll-style, starting with a long edge. Pinch seam to seal. Transfer to a parchment lined pizza pan or large cookie sheet, seam side down. Shape into a ring, pinching ends together to seal.

11. Using kitchen shears or serrated knife, start at outside edge and cut 2/3 of the way through the ring at 1" intervals.

12. Separate slices slightly and twist to show filling.

13. Cover and let rise in warm place until doubled in size (at least one hour).

14. Bake at 350° F / 190°C for 20 minutes or until golden.

15. For glaze...mix icing sugar, orange juice and orange zest. Spread over wreaths.

16. Garnish with additional chopped cranberries, if desired.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2016/11/cranberry-orange-wreath.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

I think I have gone over my allotment - oh well. Hope you all have a great weekend. Knit quickly - Christmas is barely three weeks away. --- Sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I found out too late to alert Kate-* Martina (Mary)* has been briefly in hospital, and I am sure would appreciate our prayers- I had tried to ring her, but she was very tired and has gone to bed, hopefully to sleep off the worst of things.

Edit: my mouth is watering, Sam- you have some beauties here!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Summary of 18th November, 2016 by Darowil

The summary and following lists are a summary of last week's Tea Party and are of more value to the regulars here unable to keep up with all the chatter than to newbies- who are very welcome to join us at any time just by speaking up and making yourself known. All the pages etc refer back to last weeks Tea Party http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-435173-1.html

Sorry if things are missing- my notes from early in the week went walkabout. Returning after I had got almost the whole way through a quick scan of the TP!

*flyty1n's* thumb still doing fine post trigger release. Sutures a nuisance, for removal December 9th.

*Martina* now has a nasty cold.

*Budasha* had a positive response from her eye doctor. To continue with monthly checks for a few more months yet.

*Gottastch* has a UTI - on antibiotics.

*EJS* and her DH have worked hard at resolving the issues but have realised that the relationship is just not going to work so he has moved out again. Ev is feeling very alone at the moment but at least is close to family now including grandchildren.

*Nicho* is still in rehab after the bad pain following her back operation. Should be going home Sunday

PHOTOS
1 - *Kate* - Puggle in a jacuzzi
2 - *Pacer* - Chinese inch tape
4 - *Gagesmom* - Lilac blossom baby dress
10 - *Lurker* - Funny
10 - *Fan* - Roses
16 - *Gagesmom* - Lilac blossom baby hat
19 - *Gagesmom* - Booties
23 - *Kate* - Birthday card for Elizabeth
27 - *Fan* - Geraniums
28 - *Gagesmom* - Ceramic Christmas trees & cupcakes
31 - *Gagesmom* - Sleeve for lilac blossom jacket
32 - *Gwen* - Hannah and Sydney
33 - *Fan * - Blackberry Nip rose
36 - *Kate* - Birthday card for Cashmeregma & Kiwifrau
38 - *Swedenme* - Late afternoon sun
40 - *Gagesmom* - Progress on latest baby jacket
40 - *Lurker* - Beautiful flowers
41 - *Fan* - Alstroemeria
45 - *Gagesmom* - Lilac blossom baby jacket
47 - *Poledra* - Architexture shawl
48 - *Gagesmom* - Lilac blossom baby cardigan jacket completed
49 - *Bubba* - Paw Patrol hat
53 - *Darowil* - Knitting pattern books
57 - *Cashmeregma* - Water infuser / Birthday flowers
59 - *Fan * - Alstroemeria
66 - *Pacer* - Progress on Matthew's drawing / Clouds
66 - *Poledra* - Progress on Architexture shawl/Xmas tree box
74 - *Lurker* - Queen Victoria building, Sydney
80 - *Gwen* - Ripped jeans
82 - *Gagesmom* - Baby romper suit
91 - *Cashmeregma* - Stenciling
96 - *Gagesmom* - Christmas tree
98 - *Pacer* - Scrubbies
102 - *Swedenme* - Christmas stars afghan (+link)
105 - *Gagesmom* - Christmas decorations
106 - *Lurker* - Christmas quilters poem
107 - *Bonnie* - Christmas tree / Painted tree ornaments
108 - *Cashmeregma* - Hiya Hiya needles and case

RECIPES
3 - *Tami * - No-cook cheesecake
23 - *Machriste* - Piroshki
25 - *Bonnie* - Easy German Bierocks (link)
32 - *Gwen * - New York cheesecake (link)
45 - *Tami* - Easy white bread
56 - *Gottastch* - Swedish potato sausage
57 - *Bonnie* - Copycat restaurant recipes (link)
60 - *Gottastch* - Slow cooker fudge
89 - *Gottastich * - Peanut butter cheese fudge

SAM'S RECIPES are on pages.....
*1, 60 and 77 *

CRAFTS
4 - *Pacer* - Bubble wrap stitch (+link)
5 - *DianeD* - Bubble wrap blanket & towel patterns (links)
49 - *Sorlenna* - Thomas the Tank hats (link)
60 - *Sam* - Thomas the Tank hats (links)
63 - *Sam* - Fair Isle Lavender Sachets (link)
73 - *Sam* - Striped crochet baby booties (link)
95 - *Sam* - Crocodile stitch capuche hood (link)
106 - *Pacer* - Scrubbies pattern

OTHERS
5 - *Gwen* - Language learning site (link)
8 - *Lurker* - Funny
11 - *Sam* - Candles in our Advent wreath (link)
26 - *Bonnie* - Cows stranded in NZ earthquake (link)
36 - *Lurker* - Talking dog (link)
37 - *Bonnie* - Bitter Melon (link)
41 - *Sam* - Sweden in winter (link)
41 - *Pacer* - Matthew's drawing on June's DS's blog (link)
55 - *Lurker* - Helen Robertson (link)
60 - *Sam* - Tips about herbs
61 - *Sam* - Gatlinburg fires
63 - *Sam* - Hand mixer (link)
64 - *Lurker* - Blonde jokes (link)
66 - *Sam* - School answering machine message (link)
67 - *Bonnie* - The Huron Carol (link)
70 - *Sugarsugar* - Colombian plane crash (link)
75 - *Bonnie* - Grain elevator in Turtleford destroyed by fire (link)
82 - *Nicho* - QVB, Sydney (link)
84 - *Sam* - This father is a liar (link)


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi all, need to vent a little this Saturday morning. Hubby and I went out to get some clothes for him, and shopping with this particular male is frustrating big time. He looked at some hideous coloured shirts, iridescent lime green yuk! which had me grimacing and saying no way, etc which nearly ended up in an argument but finally got some suitable things for him and left. We just got home and he tried on the shorts he also bought, (he won't try on in the store no matter how much persuasion)
Grrrr, decided they were perfect so now wants to go back for 2 more pairs. Well our road was blocked because of the local Santa parade so it took ages to travel half a block. So tomorrow will be yet another trip to buy more shorts. He did say he was done with shopping now and that everything he needed for Christmas was sorted. But oh no! My pet hate is shopping when it's super crowded, that's why I like to be organised well ahead of things. Vent over! Now am having a chuckle and getting over myself.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Could I be on page 1....no....oh, yes...now back to reading.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> If any of you are going to a pot luck or anywhere where you need to bring a dish I think is would be the perfect recipe.
> 
> Cranberry Orange Wreath
> 
> ...


Another great opening, Sam. The pork chop recipe sounds really good. Will try it the next time I have chops.

Do any of you watch Hot in Cleveland? I have just been watching it and the women are a scream.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I found out too late to alert Kate- Martina (Mary) has been briefly in hospital, and I am sure would appreciate our prayers- I had tried to ring her, but she was very tired and has gone to bed, hopefully to sleep off the worst of things.
> 
> Edit: my mouth is watering, Sam- you have some beauties here!


I hope Mary is okay. Prayers heading her way.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi all, need to vent a little this Saturday morning. Hubby and I went out to get some clothes for him, and shopping with this particular male is frustrating big time. He looked at some hideous coloured shirts, iridescent lime green yuk! which had me grimacing and saying no way, etc which nearly ended up in an argument but finally got some suitable things for him and left. We just got home and he tried on the shorts he also bought, (he won't try on in the store no matter how much persuasion)
> Grrrr, decided they were perfect so now wants to go back for 2 more pairs. Well our road was blocked because of the local Santa parade so it took ages to travel half a block. So tomorrow will be yet another trip to buy more shorts. He did say he was done with shopping now and that everything he needed for Christmas was sorted. But oh no! My pet hate is shopping when it's super crowded, that's why I like to be organised well ahead of things. Vent over! Now am having a chuckle and getting over myself.


Lime green shorts --- wow! Glad you dissuaded him.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi all, need to vent a little this Saturday morning. Hubby and I went out to get some clothes for him, and shopping with this particular male is frustrating big time. He looked at some hideous coloured shirts, iridescent lime green yuk! which had me grimacing and saying no way, etc which nearly ended up in an argument but finally got some suitable things for him and left. We just got home and he tried on the shorts he also bought, (he won't try on in the store no matter how much persuasion)
> Grrrr, decided they were perfect so now wants to go back for 2 more pairs. Well our road was blocked because of the local Santa parade so it took ages to travel half a block. So tomorrow will be yet another trip to buy more shorts. He did say he was done with shopping now and that everything he needed for Christmas was sorted. But oh no! My pet hate is shopping when it's super crowded, that's why I like to be organised well ahead of things. Vent over! Now am having a chuckle and getting over myself.


He has his ways!? Doesn't he?! I too got caught out by the Santa Parade- they were busy putting up the bunting as I left.


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

Regarding the scrubby yarn. I used the Red Heart yarn the last time. Much easier than cutting the netting in strips!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Jacklou said:


> Regarding the scrubby yarn. I used the Red Heart yarn the last time. Much easier than cutting the netting in strips!


Could you mention what it is called- Jacklou?- We don't normally get Red Heart here. Thanks !


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Could you mention what it is called- Jacklou?- We don't normally get Red Heart here. Thanks !


That is what it is called. Red Heart "Scrubby" yarn, it is a worsted weight. Don't know who else makes it. I think Sugar'n Cream also makes a scrubby yarn.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello sam 
Want to thank you and everyone for the nice compliments on my afghan although it was nearly the cause of my husband getting a bop on his head today as he said I'll use that in my chair . No way did I knit that afghan for my husband to ruin it and that is what would happen . I knit him a cabled afghan along with cabled cushion cover and came home one day to find he has spilt coffee and put them in the washing machine .they went from the washing machine to the bin so no he does not get his hands on my afghan or Christmas cushions 

Darlene your knitting needles are gorgeous love all the bits you got with them especially the pandas they eould make me smile everything I used them .

Mary I'm sorry to hear you have been in hospital I really hope you are feeling a lot better and are now tucked up in bed having a nice healing sleep ????

Bonnie your painted decorations are gorgeous. I would most certainly say you are an artist 

Mel love the decorations


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> He has his ways!? Doesn't he?! I too got caught out by the Santa Parade- they were busy putting up the bunting as I left.


Yes he does, and knows how to push my buttons to get a reaction lol! At least the children have a nice sunny day for the parade.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I've arrived- but think I should have breakfast first! And I thought I had made page 1 but no.


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Hi all, recipes sound yummy!

Just dropping in to update on the fire storm disaster here in Gatlinburg,TN and Great Smoky Mountains. It is being called the perfect storm

I'm sure most of you have already heard about this, here is what I posted on 29th in answer to someone asking how KPr's in my area were doing;

"Thanks for asking. I'm far enough away in the foothills that I'm ok, however, that is not the case for residents of Gatlinburg (a mountain resort town), and parts of Pigeon Forge ( where Dollywood is located).

It's live on the news now on www.wate.com and www.wbir.com 
There are video clips on both from people (14,000) evacuating the area, some of these are terrible up close and personal views of the fires.

It's 10:03 am now, there is supposed to be a live news conference at 11:00 am.

Firefighters have come from all over to help in fighting these wildfires. They spread rapidly due to high winds that moved through before the rain. The National Guard has also been deployed to the area.

We had some rain last night that helped some, it has moved out but more rain is to come in tonight

Prayers are needed for these firefighters"

The death count is up to 13, six of the 13 have been identified, and 85 were injured as of 4 p.m. today, people are also missing, being looked for, I don't have a count for the missing.

Homes and business gone. Gatlinburg proper is intact, (the main street in downtown).

It was determined the fire that started all of this was caused by human, the word arson hasn't been used yet. 

Over 17,000 acres burned, the fire is still burning in the national park. Around 1,000 buildings burned in and around Gatlinburg. 

All this too close to me for comfort...

You can get more information at the two links above.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, thank you for new week.
Kate and Margaret, thank you for summaries.
Cool with nasty wind so staying inside. Finished mans k1p1 hat, organized knitting supplies, will finish one sock later today and hopefully wrap Xmas gifts. Tomorrow is Santa's Artshop which is 3 fairground buildings + outside vendors of crafts, pottery, jewelry, gifts. Hopefully winds will stop. If not I will go on Sunday.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds like a typical male with shopping. --- sam



Fan said:


> Hi all, need to vent a little this Saturday morning. Hubby and I went out to get some clothes for him, and shopping with this particular male is frustrating big time. He looked at some hideous coloured shirts, iridescent lime green yuk! which had me grimacing and saying no way, etc which nearly ended up in an argument but finally got some suitable things for him and left. We just got home and he tried on the shorts he also bought, (he won't try on in the store no matter how much persuasion)
> Grrrr, decided they were perfect so now wants to go back for 2 more pairs. Well our road was blocked because of the local Santa parade so it took ages to travel half a block. So tomorrow will be yet another trip to buy more shorts. He did say he was done with shopping now and that everything he needed for Christmas was sorted. But oh no! My pet hate is shopping when it's super crowded, that's why I like to be organised well ahead of things. Vent over! Now am having a chuckle and getting over myself.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello sam
> Want to thank you and everyone for the nice compliments on my afghan although it was nearly the cause of my husband getting a bop on his head today as he said I'll use that in my chair . No way did I knit that afghan for my husband to ruin it and that is what would happen . I knit him a cabled afghan along with cabled cushion cover and came home one day to find he has spilt coffee and put them in the washing machine .they went from the washing machine to the bin so no he does not get his hands on my afghan or Christmas cushions
> 
> Darlene your knitting needles are gorgeous love all the bits you got with them especially the pandas they eould make me smile everything I used them .
> ...


Your poor-husband trying to do the right thing but doing the wrong. Does he dare do any washing now? Or use it as an excuse not to?
But how frustrating for you to see all that work gone in the bin. I rarely used wool for the girls. But once I got some good wool and knitted Vicky a lovely colourful jumper. First wear it got put in the wash. My FIL took the washing down to the Laundromat and threw it in with all the rest of the clothes. Useless after that.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of healing energy heading martina's way to get her back in the pink real quick. --- sam



budasha said:


> I hope Mary is okay. Prayers heading her way.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

krestiekrew said:


> Hi all, recipes sound yummy!
> 
> Just dropping in to update on the fire storm disaster here in Gatlinburg,TN and Great Smoky Mountains. It is being called the perfect storm
> 
> ...


How awful. Was hoping you got enough of that rain that Georgia got to out the xfire out. Fire is so devastating and tragic with human and animal lives. hope this is over soon with no more loss of life.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

krestiekrew said:


> Hi all, recipes sound yummy!
> 
> Just dropping in to update on the fire storm disaster here in Gatlinburg,TN and Great Smoky Mountains. It is being called the perfect storm
> 
> ...


These fires are so devastating. Glad you are safe but how terrible for those who have lost loved ones and/or property.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Lime green shorts --- wow! Glad you dissuaded him.


At least He would have been easy to spot in a crowd!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very sad - all that loss - i do hope it was not started on purpose. very glad you are ok krestiekrew. --- sam



krestiekrew said:


> Hi all, recipes sound yummy!
> 
> Just dropping in to update on the fire storm disaster here in Gatlinburg,TN and Great Smoky Mountains. It is being called the perfect storm
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Someone commented on the pandas and working with them. Here they are in use. In this instance point protectors but the ones for the ends of the cables look the same (in fact I got the point protectors by mistake- we thought they were ends. But use them more as point protectors than I have the ends).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Martina- hope you are soon feeling well and can stay away from the hospital.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto from me; prayers being said for Martina/Mary.


budasha said:


> I hope Mary is okay. Prayers heading her way.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And now I had better go and prepare for our shared lunch for Th eGuild. And put on a slow cooker meal for tonight so David can get feed. I may not need feeding.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Krestiekrew/Sherrie so thankful you are safe! Have watched it in horror on the news.


krestiekrew said:


> Hi all, recipes sound yummy!
> 
> Just dropping in to update on the fire storm disaster here in Gatlinburg,TN and Great Smoky Mountains. It is being called the perfect storm
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Daralene saw the pictures of the new hiyahiya needles set; just lovely. Let us know how you like using them.


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> very sad - all that loss - i do hope it was not started on purpose. very glad you are ok krestiekrew. --- sam


From the last press conference today at 4pm, it seems they think it was deliberately set but we're very careful with the wording used on tv. Didn't take a rocket scientist to figure out what they were saying.

They are hoping to have downtown Gatlinburg open to the public by next Wednesday.


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Krestiekrew/Sherrie so thankful you are safe! Have watched it in horror on the news.


I guess you have been seeing same news clips as I have. Forgot to say even some of the city officials have also lost everything and are homeless right now. To their credit, they haven't missed a beat taking care of business and those in need.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yes he does, and knows how to push my buttons to get a reaction lol! At least the children have a nice sunny day for the parade.


My hometown Christmas parade is tomorrow (always the first Saturday in December). It will be streamed live online but don't know if I'll be able to watch. The time difference makes it early for me. DD and I are going to try to get to Joann tomorrow... I've already missed a couple of good sales on quilt supplies I need so hope to get there this coupon/sale for backing fabric and maybe binding.

Lovely trees, all. Ours still not up... :sm12:

Healing thoughts for Mary and any others in need.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I found out too late to alert Kate-* Martina (Mary)* has been briefly in hospital, and I am sure would appreciate our prayers- I had tried to ring her, but she was very tired and has gone to bed, hopefully to sleep off the worst of things.
> 
> Edit: my mouth is watering, Sam- you have some beauties here!


That's not good, I sure hope she is passed the worst of it, and on to recovering very soon.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I just noticed that some people are asking what yarn I used for the scrubbies so I am enclosing pictures of the scrubby yarn and some of the cotton yarn used. It is 3 inches of scrubby yarn and 6 inches of cotton yarn all in garter stitch.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi all, need to vent a little this Saturday morning. Hubby and I went out to get some clothes for him, and shopping with this particular male is frustrating big time. He looked at some hideous coloured shirts, iridescent lime green yuk! which had me grimacing and saying no way, etc which nearly ended up in an argument but finally got some suitable things for him and left. We just got home and he tried on the shorts he also bought, (he won't try on in the store no matter how much persuasion)
> Grrrr, decided they were perfect so now wants to go back for 2 more pairs. Well our road was blocked because of the local Santa parade so it took ages to travel half a block. So tomorrow will be yet another trip to buy more shorts. He did say he was done with shopping now and that everything he needed for Christmas was sorted. But oh no! My pet hate is shopping when it's super crowded, that's why I like to be organised well ahead of things. Vent over! Now am having a chuckle and getting over myself.


Oh dear, well at least now he's sorted and after the shorts tomorrow, hopefully you won't have to do anymore shopping. lol
Has an eye for color doesn't he? lololol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi all, well, I've spent most of the day in the kitchen, got the pie made, my best crust every, the beef in stout with herb dumplings is done and yummy, the kitchen is cleaned and I even cleaned out a cupboard. 
So now I'm caught up so it's a good night. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

krestiekrew said:


> Hi all, recipes sound yummy!
> 
> Just dropping in to update on the fire storm disaster here in Gatlinburg,TN and Great Smoky Mountains. It is being called the perfect storm
> 
> ...


Thank you for the update, its a horrible situation, I sure hope they get it all out soon, and no more deaths.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, thank you for new week.
> Kate and Margaret, thank you for summaries.
> Cool with nasty wind so staying inside. Finished mans k1p1 hat, organized knitting supplies, will finish one sock later today and hopefully wrap Xmas gifts. Tomorrow is Santa's Artshop which is 3 fairground buildings + outside vendors of crafts, pottery, jewelry, gifts. Hopefully winds will stop. If not I will go on Sunday.


The Artshop sounds great!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh dear, well at least now he's sorted and after the shorts tomorrow, hopefully you won't have to do anymore shopping. lol
> Has an eye for color doesn't he? lololol


He's normally quite conservative but decided he fancied something nice and bright, but that was way too much, eye wateringly bright lol!
So we compromised and found something we both liked, so I wouldn't have to pretend he wasn't mine when we go out. If he insisted on it, I would have made sure it had a nasty ripping incident in the washing machine!!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Marking my spot. Have to go back and read. 
Also finished the end of last week's.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi all.

Been very busy, will be until after Christmas. Helping a friend 3 days a week and market 1 day as well as crafting and settling into new home.

Must get started on making Christmas presses for family, after I finish baby blanket for Seniors Property Manager.

Be back later, time to pack up market stall.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, wow, you got a lot accomplished today. Santa's Artshop is fun. My friend and I have gone together for over 20 years.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Well tonight did not go as planned. 
Gage came home saying his stomach had hurt all afternoon. He laid on the couch and slept for an hour and a half. Woke up and has had the diarrhea and vomiting. ????

Made the booties and almost done the hat to match the romper.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hoping Martina is better soon. Prayers????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> He's normally quite conservative but decided he fancied something nice and bright, but that was way too much, eye wateringly bright lol!
> So we compromised and found something we both liked, so I wouldn't have to pretend he wasn't mine when we go out. If he insisted on it, I would have made sure it had a nasty ripping incident in the washing machine!!


LOL! A very wise woman. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Been very busy, will be until after Christmas. Helping a friend 3 days a week and market 1 day as well as crafting and settling into new home.
> 
> ...


Wow, you are busy, good to see you though, how's the new place going, how is your furbaby adapting to the it?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, wow, you got a lot accomplished today. Santa's Artshop is fun. My friend and I have gone together for over 20 years.


That is so cool, I missed our Christmas Bazaar this year, but oh well, next year. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Well tonight did not go as planned.
> Gage came home saying his stomach had hurt all afternoon. He laid on the couch and slept for an hour and a half. Woke up and has had the diarrhea and vomiting. ????
> 
> Made the booties and almost done the hat to match the romper.


Oh no, I hope that whatever Gage has, runs it's course quickly so he can get back to enjoying the season. And tell him this is one thing that it's okay not to share, mom doesn't need to get sick too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, David is requesting cocoa so I'll go heat milk, and yes, he gets mini marshmallows in it too. lolol
Be back in a bit.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> I just noticed that some people are asking what yarn I used for the scrubbies so I am enclosing pictures of the scrubby yarn and some of the cotton yarn used. It is 3 inches of scrubby yarn and 6 inches of cotton yarn all in garter stitch.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Well tonight did not go as planned.
> Gage came home saying his stomach had hurt all afternoon. He laid on the couch and slept for an hour and a half. Woke up and has had the diarrhea and vomiting. ????
> 
> Made the booties and almost done the hat to match the romper.


I wonder what could have caused that?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm not going to comment on this. --- sam



Fan said:


> He's normally quite conservative but decided he fancied something nice and bright, but that was way too much, eye wateringly bright lol!
> So we compromised and found something we both liked, so I wouldn't have to pretend he wasn't mine when we go out. If he insisted on it, I would have made sure it had a nasty ripping incident in the washing machine!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending gage tons of healing energy melody - hope by morning he is back in the pink. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Well tonight did not go as planned.
> Gage came home saying his stomach had hurt all afternoon. He laid on the couch and slept for an hour and a half. Woke up and has had the diarrhea and vomiting. ????
> 
> Made the booties and almost done the hat to match the romper.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm not going to comment on this. --- sam


I don't blame you Sam, it's a devious woman's way of doing things lol!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> I don't blame you Sam, it's a devious woman's way of doing things lol!


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Fan said:


> I don't blame you Sam, it's a devious woman's way of doing things lol!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> i was just to thinking what did lime green shorts matter so much - if he like them so be it. ---


Might be ok for the beach, but not exactly right , for wearing to a fancy restaurant on Christmas Day which was what he was looking for, and it was a shirt not the dark coloured shorts. He really shocked me as he's very quiet in his colours normally. Just putting it down to a senior moment lol!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, healing energy sent for Gage.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I just woke him up to go to bed. 

Said tummy is still sore and feels nauseous. 
Hoping he is feeling better by tomorrow as it is the Santa Claus parade and we were going to go together. 

Finished the booties and hat tonight. Still needs buttons.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I just woke him up to go to bed.
> 
> Said tummy is still sore and feels nauseous.
> Hoping he is feeling better by tomorrow as it is the Santa Claus parade and we were going to go together.
> ...


Absolutely adorable, great job. Do hope Gage feels better tomorrow so you can have a good outing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I just woke him up to go to bed.
> 
> Said tummy is still sore and feels nauseous.
> Hoping he is feeling better by tomorrow as it is the Santa Claus parade and we were going to go together.
> ...


That is just adorable!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good night everyone, sweet dreams and I hope that anyone not feeling well, will be much better when the sun rises.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a very cute set melody - great job. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> I just woke him up to go to bed.
> 
> Said tummy is still sore and feels nauseous.
> Hoping he is feeling better by tomorrow as it is the Santa Claus parade and we were going to go together.
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

krestiekrew said:


> Hi all, recipes sound yummy!
> 
> Just dropping in to update on the fire storm disaster here in Gatlinburg,TN and Great Smoky Mountains. It is being called the perfect storm
> 
> ...


I'm glad you are safe, what a terrible fire. I just heard on the news 2 of the casualties are Canadians who were on vacation. I hope the fire is controlled soon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Someone commented on the pandas and working with them. Here they are in use. In this instance point protectors but the ones for the ends of the cables look the same (in fact I got the point protectors by mistake- we thought they were ends. But use them more as point protectors than I have the ends).


They are so cute. I love the purple, what are you making?

Daralene, what a lovely set of needles & pretty case


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, where do the weeks go? I can't believe it's Friday again! Thanks for starting us & Kate &Margaret fir the summaries.
Mary, hope it's nothing serious & you're better soon.
Melody, hope Gage is better by morning, maybe it a flu bug & that's why he fainted at school yesterday? The little set is lovely

The concert was very good, &we had a nice supper out. We had about an hour for shopping, I got some photos printed to put in my cards. Also stopped at a $$store, picked up a few stocking stuffers- nail polish for GD & a couple if card games for GS. Also got 2 boxes booze chocolates that DH like . I need to get a list made so I know exactly what I need to buy yet & get it done.
Tomorrow is Santa Claus day & craft sale in town, will go & see what's there.
DILs friend us selling a towel holder, had I seen them before I mailed my cards, I would have whipped some up for all of you, what a neat idea. DIL gave me one, I'll post a picture to mow as I'm off to bed


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Well tonight did not go as planned.
> Gage came home saying his stomach had hurt all afternoon. He laid on the couch and slept for an hour and a half. Woke up and has had the diarrhea and vomiting. ????
> 
> Made the booties and almost done the hat to match the romper.


He's not doing too well health is he the poor lad? Hope he is feeling better soon- and that he is able to get to a bowl or toilet. Cough bowl as my two said. Unfortunately Elizabeth is not quite old enough for cough bowls so a lot of washing for them to do. After I removed 4 layers of clothes I put her in one- and then she didn't vomit for me again.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They are so cute. I love the purple, what are you making?
> 
> Daralene, what a lovely set of needles & pretty case


A pair of socks. Well actually it is one sock of 6 I am trying to get done (all children's with this being the biggest pair). Yarn that my knitting friend should have got this year but who passed away. So some of us in the group are knitting it up for her grandchildren. One is a boy and i was planning to send a more sedate colour as well in case a 5 year old boy didn't want these-but ran out of yarn. My 7 year old great nephew told me he would wear them so maybe this boy would. But really don't want to rely on that. But time is rapidly running away.
I think I have a fairly quite week coming up- need to turn my computer off and concentrate on these.
As I knew Angela personally through another group as well introducing to Melissa at Stranded in Oz (the club who are knitting up her yarn) I really wanted to do something. We are hoping to get them to them by Christmas.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Hi all, need to vent a little this Saturday morning. Hubby and I went out to get some clothes for him, and shopping with this particular male is frustrating big time. He looked at some hideous coloured shirts, iridescent lime green yuk! which had me grimacing and saying no way, etc which nearly ended up in an argument but finally got some suitable things for him and left. We just got home and he tried on the shorts he also bought, (he won't try on in the store no matter how much persuasion)
> Grrrr, decided they were perfect so now wants to go back for 2 more pairs. Well our road was blocked because of the local Santa parade so it took ages to travel half a block. So tomorrow will be yet another trip to buy more shorts. He did say he was done with shopping now and that everything he needed for Christmas was sorted. But oh no! My pet hate is shopping when it's super crowded, that's why I like to be organised well ahead of things. Vent over! Now am having a chuckle and getting over myself.


At least he would have been easy to spot in the dark . You should have told him you would buy a matching one ????
My husband won't try anything on either , he also used to go in the first shop and buy the first thing he saw without looking around in other shops


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Someone commented on the pandas and working with them. Here they are in use. In this instance point protectors but the ones for the ends of the cables look the same (in fact I got the point protectors by mistake- we thought they were ends. But use them more as point protectors than I have the ends).


They are lovely . Never seen anything like them . Here it's just them boring cone like shapes . 
The yarn is gorgeous Margaret . I'm thinking Gwens eyes lit up when she saw the colour????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are lovely . Never seen anything like them . Here it's just them boring cone like shapes .
> The yarn is gorgeous Margaret . I'm thinking Gwens eyes lit up when she saw the colour????


Lots of lovely purple from my club this year as the theme was purple.
I get a delight when I use the point protectors they are so cute! A bit silly I know but they are nice. Well if you don't mind poking pointer sticks up a pandas bottom!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Night.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> I just woke him up to go to bed.
> 
> Said tummy is still sore and feels nauseous.
> Hoping he is feeling better by tomorrow as it is the Santa Claus parade and we were going to go together.
> ...


Cute outfit Mel 
Hope Gage wakes up feeling all better


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, where do the weeks go? I can't believe it's Friday again! Thanks for starting us & Kate &Margaret fir the summaries.
> Mary, hope it's nothing serious & you're better soon.
> Melody, hope Gage is better by morning, maybe it a flu bug & that's why he fainted at school yesterday? The little set is lovely
> 
> ...


Glad you had a nice time Bonnie


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry, just realised I've got the wrong date on the summary, it should be 25th November, not the 18th! :sm12: :sm16:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Well tonight did not go as planned.
> Gage came home saying his stomach had hurt all afternoon. He laid on the couch and slept for an hour and a half. Woke up and has had the diarrhea and vomiting. ????
> 
> Made the booties and almost done the hat to match the romper.


Hope he feels better today.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm not going to comment on this. --- sam


Your silence speaks volumes! :sm09:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Woke up this morning with a sore throat and feeling a bit yeuch, so just about to take myself back to bed for a while. DH is complaining of the same thing so must be a bug...hope it bug***s off very quickly! We were supposed to be staying over at friends' tonight, but I've cancelled that, and I'm determined to be ok by Monday as I'm meeting the girls in Glasgow. TTYL.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sorry, just realised I've got the wrong date on the summary, it should be 25th November, not the 18th! :sm12: :sm16:


Somehow some of my summary had got into the 18th and the early part that had been dated correctly disappeared. So clearly it wanted to be the 18th!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Woke up this morning with a sore throat and feeling a bit yeuch, so just about to take myself back to bed for a while. DH is complaining of the same thing so must be a bug...hope it bug***s off very quickly! We were supposed to be staying over at friends' tonight, but I've cancelled that, and I'm determined to be ok by Monday as I'm meeting the girls in Glasgow. TTYL.


Hope it is only a short running bug- couldn't miss seeing the girls after all.

Elizabeth has not vomited for over 24 hours now and has regained about half of her appetite. As she had no diarrhea I was getting very worried by the amount of vomiting she had.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

krestiekrew said:


> Hi all, recipes sound yummy!
> 
> Just dropping in to update on the fire storm disaster here in Gatlinburg,TN and Great Smoky Mountains. It is being called the perfect storm
> 
> ...


That is so dreadful- so many deaths and injuries, and houses lost. Not good, especially if it is an arson.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Just marking my spot. Caught up on old TP. Back soon.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I found out too late to alert Kate-* Martina (Mary)* has been briefly in hospital, and I am sure would appreciate our prayers- I had tried to ring her, but she was very tired and has gone to bed, hopefully to sleep off the worst of things.
> 
> Edit: my mouth is watering, Sam- you have some beauties here!


Oh dear, I hope Martina is on the mend now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear, I hope Martina is on the mend now.


I've not yet heard. Also she's not yet opened the PM I sent.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Your silence speaks volumes! :sm09:


You are both wonderful and although we will laugh with both of you, no real worries. A big thank you,


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Hope it is only a short running bug- couldn't miss seeing the girls after all.
> 
> Elizabeth has not vomited for over 24 hours now and has regained about half of her appetite. As she had no diarrhea I was getting very worried by the amount of vomiting she had.


Ooh my goodness. Hadn't realized it was the flu. Yes, they get dehydrated so easily


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

So sorry Martina is so ill. Hoping it is something she can recover from. Perhaps it is this flu bug. Healing wishes for her. 

Mel, hoping Gage gets over this quickly and that your immunity holds up so you don't get it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Somehow some of my summary had got into the 18th and the early part that had been dated correctly disappeared. So clearly it wanted to be the 18th!


 Time goes by too quickly and perhaps Father Time tried to slow it down a bit. :sm23:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Time goes by too quickly and perhaps Father Time tried to slow it down a bit. :sm23:


Could do with that. As long as we don't need to get more presents for Elizabeth- having had a party she has many presents and sure doesn't need more.
Tomorrow is her Daddy's birthday. Having tea with them Wednesday night for his birthday.


----------



## jfarmer (Feb 14, 2011)

Sam the Crock Pot Maple Ham sounds delish...Going to try this weekend. I really enjoy your recipes and have used some of them.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Could do with that. As long as we don't need to get more presents for Elizabeth- having had a party she has many presents and sure doesn't need more.
> Tomorrow is her Daddy's birthday. Having tea with them Wednesday night for his birthday.


It is something when the birthdays are near ???? Christmas. Keeps us on our toes for sure. DS and DGS#2 are the 27th & 29th. Not sure they appreciate it either. It sure is amazing how quickly the time has passed since Elizabeth was born. Hardly seems possible it's been a year :sm06:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jfarmer said:


> Sam the Crock Pot Maple Ham sounds delish...Going to try this weekend. I really enjoy your recipes and have used some of them.


I was thinking the same thing and forgot to say something. Thanks for reminding me. Might be great for Christmas when oven space is at a premium.

Nice to meet you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie, so glad you didn't have a bad time with driving and had lots of fun.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> It is something when the birthdays are near ???? Christmas. Keeps us on our toes for sure. DS and DGS#2 are the 27th & 29th. Not sure they appreciate it either. It sure is amazing how quickly the time has passed since Elizabeth was born. Hardly seems possible it's been a year :sm06:


Matthew's birthday is Tuesday the 6th. He was due Christmas Eve


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Woke up this morning with a sore throat and feeling a bit yeuch, so just about to take myself back to bed for a while. DH is complaining of the same thing so must be a bug...hope it bug***s off very quickly! We were supposed to be staying over at friends' tonight, but I've cancelled that, and I'm determined to be ok by Monday as I'm meeting the girls in Glasgow. TTYL.


Oh no, sure hope this clears up for your Glasgow trip Monday. Have fun. Are you going anywhere around where I stayed or perhaps saw on my double decker bus tour?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> Matthew's birthday is Tuesday the 6th. He was due Christmas Eve


He was almost a Christmas present too. Was it early, 12/6 or late, 1/6?

I've sent you a PM, or I should say am sending you one re: cards for Bella.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh no, sure hope this clears up for your Glasgow trip Monday. Have fun. Are you going anywhere around where I stayed or perhaps saw on my double decker bus tour?


I thînk we're heading into the Merchant City area for lunch which will morph into dinner in Princes Square at 5 (it's booked) Between times we might wander into Marks & Spencer's in Argyle Street, but mostly we'll just sit and gab!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Finished reading previous tp and marking my spot. Sam and summary ladies, thanks so much for your work...so appreciated. Ttyl. - april


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

krestiekrew said:


> Hi all, recipes sound yummy!
> 
> Just dropping in to update on the fire storm disaster here in Gatlinburg,TN and Great Smoky Mountains. It is being called the perfect storm
> 
> ...


That is absolutely terrible. The two Canadians were from Ontario. Condolences to all of the families who lost loved ones in this awful fire. Just saw that they were from Woodstock, Ontario.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Well tonight did not go as planned.
> Gage came home saying his stomach had hurt all afternoon. He laid on the couch and slept for an hour and a half. Woke up and has had the diarrhea and vomiting. ????
> 
> Made the booties and almost done the hat to match the romper.


Poor Gage. He is having a rough time. Maybe time for the doctor to give him a good check-up.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Just saw on the news that there is an amber alert for a 9 yr old girl. They think she was abducted by her mother and was last seen here in my city.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I just woke him up to go to bed.
> 
> Said tummy is still sore and feels nauseous.
> Hoping he is feeling better by tomorrow as it is the Santa Claus parade and we were going to go together.
> ...


A lovely set Mel.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Woke up this morning with a sore throat and feeling a bit yeuch, so just about to take myself back to bed for a while. DH is complaining of the same thing so must be a bug...hope it bug***s off very quickly! We were supposed to be staying over at friends' tonight, but I've cancelled that, and I'm determined to be ok by Monday as I'm meeting the girls in Glasgow. TTYL.


Hope it's short-lived and you're feeling better tomorrow.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jfarmer said:


> Sam the Crock Pot Maple Ham sounds delish...Going to try this weekend. I really enjoy your recipes and have used some of them.


I don't recall seeing you here before. Welcome to the Tea Party and come back often.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Woke up this morning with a sore throat and feeling a bit yeuch, so just about to take myself back to bed for a while. DH is complaining of the same thing so must be a bug...hope it bug***s off very quickly! We were supposed to be staying over at friends' tonight, but I've cancelled that, and I'm determined to be ok by Monday as I'm meeting the girls in Glasgow. TTYL.


Hope you are feeling a bit better as the day progresses


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> A pair of socks. Well actually it is one sock of 6 I am trying to get done (all children's with this being the biggest pair). Yarn that my knitting friend should have got this year but who passed away. So some of us in the group are knitting it up for her grandchildren. One is a boy and i was planning to send a more sedate colour as well in case a 5 year old boy didn't want these-but ran out of yarn. My 7 year old great nephew told me he would wear them so maybe this boy would. But really don't want to rely on that. But time is rapidly running away.
> I think I have a fairly quite week coming up- need to turn my computer off and concentrate on these.
> As I knew Angela personally through another group as well introducing to Melissa at Stranded in Oz (the club who are knitting up her yarn) I really wanted to do something. We are hoping to get them to them by Christmas.


That's so nice of you. Like a gift from grandma in heaven


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are lovely . Never seen anything like them . Here it's just them boring cone like shapes .
> The yarn is gorgeous Margaret . I'm thinking Gwens eyes lit up when she saw the colour????


That's all I've ever seen too


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh, tis the season for nasty bugs to go around. Hope all are back in the pink soon.

Cold this morning and we got a dusting of snow overnight. 

The girls' sweaters are done! Well, still have to weave in ends but yay! I have one small quilt to bind as well and then work on DD#2's request for mitts. 

I guess I won't get to Joann's today--forgot DD has her cookie exchange party today so needs the car. It's also her friend's birthday so she has a busy day planned. There'll be other sales, I'm sure, and nothing I need desperately right now anyway. Still have plenty of WIP/UFO to work on...!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Woke up this morning with a sore throat and feeling a bit yeuch, so just about to take myself back to bed for a while. DH is complaining of the same thing so must be a bug...hope it bug***s off very quickly! We were supposed to be staying over at friends' tonight, but I've cancelled that, and I'm determined to be ok by Monday as I'm meeting the girls in Glasgow. TTYL.


Hope you kick it off quickly. Do you have any of that Throat coat tea? Last time I had a sore Throat start I drank several cups of it & by the next day it was gine


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Hope it is only a short running bug- couldn't miss seeing the girls after all.
> 
> Elizabeth has not vomited for over 24 hours now and has regained about half of her appetite. As she had no diarrhea I was getting very worried by the amount of vomiting she had.


Hopefully she's on the mend


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

hi everyone, Thank you Sam for the opening and to Kate and Julie for the summary. I hope Mary is feeling better and out of the hospital. Melody I saw your decorations, very pretty! Bonnie I love your ornaments it must have been fun to do! to paint on something round I would think would take talent!
Today I have to go in the attic at the other house and get some decorations for our apartment. It's hard to believe it's December 3rd already I wonder if December will go as fast as November did!
I'm going to keep reading for a while then I better get going.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

krestiekrew I'll be praying for the firefighters and for rain! Sounds terrible! lives lost and land and property


krestiekrew said:


> Hi all, recipes sound yummy!
> 
> Just dropping in to update on the fire storm disaster here in Gatlinburg,TN and Great Smoky Mountains. It is being called the perfect storm
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are too funny Fan....he just wanted to be sure he could be found in a crowd...hehehehe


Fan said:


> He's normally quite conservative but decided he fancied something nice and bright, but that was way too much, eye wateringly bright lol!
> So we compromised and found something we both liked, so I wouldn't have to pretend he wasn't mine when we go out. If he insisted on it, I would have made sure it had a nasty ripping incident in the washing machine!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew's birthday is Tuesday the 6th. He was due Christmas Eve


DD#2 was due Christmas Eve, too, born the 11th.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What an adorable set this makes.


gagesmom said:


> I just woke him up to go to bed.
> 
> Said tummy is still sore and feels nauseous.
> Hoping he is feeling better by tomorrow as it is the Santa Claus parade and we were going to go together.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes they did....love my purples!


Swedenme said:


> They are lovely . Never seen anything like them . Here it's just them boring cone like shapes .
> The yarn is gorgeous Margaret . I'm thinking Gwens eyes lit up when she saw the colour????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well that's 20 lashes with a wet noodle then Kate! Shame on you! LOLOL I actually never noticed....


KateB said:


> Sorry, just realised I've got the wrong date on the summary, it should be 25th November, not the 18th! :sm12: :sm16:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Glad she seems to be on the mend now. Continued prayers for full recovery soon.


darowil said:


> Hope it is only a short running bug- couldn't miss seeing the girls after all.
> 
> Elizabeth has not vomited for over 24 hours now and has regained about half of her appetite. As she had no diarrhea I was getting very worried by the amount of vomiting she had.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

A big welcome to you *jfarmer* from Athens, GA! Sam does find some good recipes for us to try. I also hope to try the Crock Pot Maple Ham, just not this weekend. Hope you pop in often as Sam always has room for more here!


jfarmer said:


> Sam the Crock Pot Maple Ham sounds delish...Going to try this weekend. I really enjoy your recipes and have used some of them.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Morning everyone. ☺

Gage was up once through the night with a trip to the bathroom. Not vomiting. But has been better this morning. Has a low grade fever. So we won't be going to the parade today. 
Also a friend of his called this morning and asked for him to sleep over but he is not going to. ????

So I am thinking it is a pj kinda day ☺

And a big thank you for all the compliments on the newest set. I think it is adorable. ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jfarmer said:


> Sam the Crock Pot Maple Ham sounds delish...Going to try this weekend. I really enjoy your recipes and have used some of them.


Welcome! Sam would be delighted to have feedback when you have used his recipes! Do tell us more!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Yesterday my DIL gave me this nifty little item for hanging up a towel. The circle is made around a hair elastic & the tab govesmaround a drawer handle or oven door. Wish I'd seen this sooner, I'd have got a bunch made, may still try to do a few before Christmas.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew's birthday is Tuesday the 6th. He was due Christmas Eve


My Bronwen is the 5th, overdue a couple of weeks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well that's 20 lashes with a wet noodle then Kate! Shame on you! LOLOL I actually never noticed....


Nor had I !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> At least he would have been easy to spot in the dark . You should have told him you would buy a matching one ????
> My husband won't try anything on either , he also used to go in the first shop and buy the first thing he saw without looking around in other shops


And now we know why I do all of Davids clothes shopping, he hasn't picked anything out for himself in more years than I can think. lol And yes, even shoes/work boots.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jfarmer said:


> Sam the Crock Pot Maple Ham sounds delish...Going to try this weekend. I really enjoy your recipes and have used some of them.


Welcome to the tea party! We love to meet new people.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yesterday my DIL gave me this nifty little item for hanging up a towel. The circle is made around a hair elastic & the tab govesmaround a drawer handle or oven door. Wish I'd seen this sooner, I'd have got a bunch made, may still try to do a few before Christmas.


I've seen those before, a great idea. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'd best be off, need to get ready to head to the gym, David should be heading Mary's way here in just a bit, he's watching reruns of Dirty Jobs right now, in denial of having to leave, he's also got 3 dogs and a cat sitting with him. lolol
See y'all later.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Sorry, just realised I've got the wrong date on the summary, it should be 25th November, not the 18th! :sm12: :sm16:


Wonder how many of us noticed . I read the summary but never noticed


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> And now we know why I do all of Davids clothes shopping, he hasn't picked anything out for himself in more years than I can think. lol And yes, even shoes/work boots.


I do all of husbands now too and he is far better dressed ????I can still remember the mustard coloured silky shirt he bought in his early 20ies talk about fashion disasters ???? Although I've got to admit I've had a few of them myself :sm12:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

JFarmer, welcome, come by often?
Off to Santa's Artshop!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Mini rant.....got in new embroidery hoop for stupid machine....an original hoop by Viking for my model machine....stupid machine doesn't list it in the choices for load it! Company I ordered the hoop from was terrific and have not only provided me the number for customer service with Viking but also has sent me a return free label for a full refund. Will have to wait until Mon. to call Viking....will never, ever, ever buy another Viking sewing/embroidery machine. End of rant!

Sister just called and she is on the way over. TTYL


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You are too funny Fan....he just wanted to be sure he could be found in a crowd...hehehehe


Too true Gwen, We had a good laugh about it afterwards, I've been married to him 46 years so I think he's a keeper even though
we have a few difficult moments when we disagree sometimes. I know some of you folks don't iron clothes, but I do and there's no way I would blind myself trying to iron something as bright as this was. Tee hee. That said, I only iron outer garments, no bedding or towels etc. 
This house fairy has enough to do round here without adding to it. Off now, to get ready for 2nd shopping trip this morning.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Wonder how many of us noticed . I read the summary but never noticed


Oh I'm sure Kate must have done that on purpose just to see if any of us are paying attention.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I do all of husbands now too and he is far better dressed ????I can still remember the mustard coloured silky shirt he bought in his early 20ies talk about fashion disasters ???? Although I've got to admit I've had a few of them myself :sm12:


LOL! Yes, but most of our disasters are called fads and everyone else with the exception of twiggy were just as bad a disaster. lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Mini rant.....got in new embroidery hoop for stupid machine....an original hoop by Viking for my model machine....stupid machine doesn't list it in the choices for load it! Company I ordered the hoop from was terrific and have not only provided me the number for customer service with Viking but also has sent me a return free label for a full refund. Will have to wait until Mon. to call Viking....will never, ever, ever buy another Viking sewing/embroidery machine. End of rant!
> 
> Sister just called and she is on the way over. TTYL


Oh dear, that's not good, great that the company you ordered it from has great customer service though. I hope that you get just as good service from Viking, if all else fails, tell them that you will never buy another and you will definitely recommend to friends and family not to purchase, you may get great results. 
Enjoy visit with your sister.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> And now we know why I do all of Davids clothes shopping, he hasn't picked anything out for himself in more years than I can think. lol And yes, even shoes/work boots.


I never buy clothes for Delbert but he has a pretty basic wardrobe, mostly blue jeans, tshirts & flannel bunnyhugs. He has a few nice dress shirts & dress pants


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, good reason for the rant, hope it all gets sorted out. So frustrating.

Back from the craft sale & lunch with DSs cousin. I bought a new set of measuring cups, $10 for Tupperware &ha Barbie tent & sleeping bag for $12- I didn't think I could be bothered to make one for that, GD us just getting into dolls, I thought if it doesn't get used for Barbie is could be used to park John Deeres????????

DH watching news(what a surprise????????) just now, talking about a big warehouse fire in California, 15 confirmed dead but many missing, they think may be as many as 40 dead, so terrible.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Too true Gwen, We had a good laugh about it afterwards, I've been married to him 46 years so I think he's a keeper even though
> we have a few difficult moments when we disagree sometimes. I know some of you folks don't iron clothes, but I do and there's no way I would blind myself trying to iron something as bright as this was. Tee hee. That said, I only iron outer garments, no bedding or towels etc.
> This house fairy has enough to do round here without adding to it. Off now, to get ready for 2nd shopping trip this morning.


At least there should be no Santa Parade!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, good reason for the rant, hope it all gets sorted out. So frustrating.
> 
> Back from the craft sale & lunch with DSs cousin. I bought a new set of measuring cups, $10 for Tupperware &ha Barbie tent & sleeping bag for $12- I didn't think I could be bothered to make one for that, GD us just getting into dolls, I thought if it doesn't get used for Barbie is could be used to park John Deeres????????
> 
> DH watching news(what a surprise????????) just now, talking about a big warehouse fire in California, 15 confirmed dead but many missing, they think may be as many as 40 dead, so terrible.


That was on our news, apparently it was an artists community, living in the building.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

machriste said:


> Oh I'm sure Kate must have done that on purpose just to see if any of us are paying attention.


Wish I'd thought of that excuse! :sm09:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Back from Artshop. Didn't buy anything but enjoyed. I did stop by at model tiny house that had open house. Very nice design but even Maya wouldn't fit. Glad I saw it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> It is something when the birthdays are near ???? Christmas. Keeps us on our toes for sure. DS and DGS#2 are the 27th & 29th. Not sure they appreciate it either. It sure is amazing how quickly the time has passed since Elizabeth was born. Hardly seems possible it's been a year :sm06:


And Vicky is the 23rd. Two nephews just before her but we don't buy for nieces and nephews so that is OK for me. But Mum gives them all something.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> He was almost a Christmas present too. Was it early, 12/6 or late, 1/6?
> 
> I've sent you a PM, or I should say am sending you one re: cards for Bella.


Matthew was 2 1/2 weeks early and DS#1 was due 12/28 but arrived 10/4 so 2 1/2 months early for him.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Gage has been doing better today. 

Fell asleep on the couch for a while this afternoon/evening. Woke up crying and had a fever. The said I am going to be sick. Poor kiddo. Had the shakes and shivers earlier. Has a headache.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sending up prayers that Gage will feel better soon.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

Your topic
"knitting tea party friday 18 november '16"
was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created.

You can find the old topic here. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-434070-1.html

And the new topic is located here. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-436327-1.html


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you both tons of healing energy to get you back in the pink by morning. --- sam



KateB said:


> Woke up this morning with a sore throat and feeling a bit yeuch, so just about to take myself back to bed for a while. DH is complaining of the same thing so must be a bug...hope it bug***s off very quickly! We were supposed to be staying over at friends' tonight, but I've cancelled that, and I'm determined to be ok by Monday as I'm meeting the girls in Glasgow. TTYL.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome to the knitting tea party jfarmer - we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa and conversation - we hope you had a good time and will make us a regular stop when you are online. there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - we'll be looking for you. please do pop in and give us a report on what you thought of the crock pot maple ham - please. what other recipes have you tried? did you like them? --- sam



jfarmer said:


> Sam the Crock Pot Maple Ham sounds delish...Going to try this weekend. I really enjoy your recipes and have used some of them.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i certainly hope they find her quickly. --- sam



budasha said:


> Just saw on the news that there is an amber alert for a 9 yr old girl. They think she was abducted by her mother and was last seen here in my city.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Thanks Sam for the great start and the ladies who do the summaries. Yummy recipes!!! I haven't had breakfast yet and now I'm feeling hungry. ???? I'm going to try and keep up with this party. ???? Hugs to everyone. ???? Ros


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

does he not like to shop for himself or do you just want to control what he wears. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> And now we know why I do all of Davids clothes shopping, he hasn't picked anything out for himself in more years than I can think. lol And yes, even shoes/work boots.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

budasha said:


> I hope Mary is okay. Prayers heading her way.


I hope Mary is ok too, sending lots of healing energy and positive thoughts. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

budasha said:


> Lime green shorts --- wow! Glad you dissuaded him.


Oh my goodness lime green shorts!!! ????????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of healing energy to gage and hope he is back in the pink real quick. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Gage has been doing better today.
> 
> Fell asleep on the couch for a while this afternoon/evening. Woke up crying and had a fever. The said I am going to be sick. Poor kiddo. Had the shakes and shivers earlier. Has a headache.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

RosD said:


> Oh my goodness lime green shorts!!! ????????


I need to correct you, it was a lime green shirt not shorts my hubby was looking at buying.
The shorts are a good solid dark blue and black, his choice not mine. So he's not all bad lol!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorry for this gwen - i know how frustrating it can be - i have listened to heidi a few times. hope you get some good answers on monday and are soon on your merry way. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Mini rant.....got in new embroidery hoop for stupid machine....an original hoop by Viking for my model machine....stupid machine doesn't list it in the choices for load it! Company I ordered the hoop from was terrific and have not only provided me the number for customer service with Viking but also has sent me a return free label for a full refund. Will have to wait until Mon. to call Viking....will never, ever, ever buy another Viking sewing/embroidery machine. End of rant!
> 
> Sister just called and she is on the way over. TTYL


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> How awful. Was hoping you got enough of that rain that Georgia got to out the xfire out. Fire is so devastating and tragic with human and animal lives. hope this is over soon with no more loss of life.


Same from me, I hope it's over soon. ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey rosd - i remember you from a while ago - great to see you. are you busily knitting gifts for Christmas? --- sam



RosD said:


> Thanks Sam for the great start and the ladies who do the summaries. Yummy recipes!!! I haven't had breakfast yet and now I'm feeling hungry. ???? I'm going to try and keep up with this party. ???? Hugs to everyone. ???? Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Fan said:


> I need to correct you, it was a lime green shirt not shorts my hubby was looking at buying.
> The shorts are a good solid dark blue and black, his choice not mine. So he's not all bad lol!


I'm so sorry I must not have read it properly. Of course he's not all bad. ????????


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Ended up going to Santa Fe for lunch with our friends and just got home a little while ago. We had good Chinese food and visited with Bub's DD. Then back here and I will work on the quilt binding.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

RosD said:


> I'm so sorry I must not have read it properly. Of course he's not all bad. ????????


No worries we had a good laugh over it once we got home again. Cheers ????????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

thewren said:


> hey rosd - i remember you from a while ago - great to see you. are you busily knitting gifts for Christmas? --- sam


Thank you Sam, it's great to see you too. I've been flat as a pancake for a couple of months, but I'm starting to feel better now. I am busy knitting, not necessarily for Christmas, I can't stop knitting little dresses. This is my little Christmas dress for an 18 month old baby being modelled by a doll I just bought for that purpose. The second dress is me messing about with the same pattern, for a 6 month old baby. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Fan said:


> No worries we had a good laugh over it once we got home again. Cheers ????????


Thank you. ???? Ros


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Sam, it's great to see you too. I've been flat as a pancake for a couple of months, but I'm starting to feel better now. I am busy knitting, not necessarily for Christmas, I can't stop knitting little dresses. This is my little Christmas dress for an 18 month old baby being modelled by a doll I just bought for that purpose. The second dress is me messing about with the same pattern, for a 6 month old baby. ????


Those are so cute, Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Those are so cute, Ros


Thank you Bonnie. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

We are celebrating today (4th December). It is 9 years today since my darling hubby Pete donated a kidney to my daughter Rachel (his stepdaughter) I'm wishing them both continued good health. ????


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

[....will never, ever, ever buy another Viking sewing/embroidery machine. End of rant!

Sister just called and she is on the way over. TTYL[/quote]

I have my late MIL's Viking and I really don't enjoy sewing on it. Give me my Babylock embroidery machine. I really love it and it appears that I don't have nearly the trouble with it that you have with your Viking. I old work horse is a Singer. when I taught I used all Singers as they had a good program for schools.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

RosD, welcome back, pretty dresses.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

8:20pm and I am off to bed.???? 

Gage is not feeling well and tired. 
I too am tired and could sleep for a day. Hoping we both get a good night's sleep and he feels better tomorrow. Thanks everyone. ☺


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Super busy today as I worked from 5 am to 1 pm then brought lunch home to DH and picked up Matthew to go to the art institute. He sold about 8 sets of cards this weekend. I am proud of him. I bought some other art pieces today. Then we helped pack up the things that didn't sell and help the instructor to pack hers as well. Then off to the store to get a few items. I got home and cooked dinner and now I am knitting and falling asleep. I was blessed today with a special trade. I had a scarf in my backseat of the car. I traded it for a ceramic bowl. The art instructor loved the scarf and I love my new bowl which is nicely holding my yarn for me while I try to knit. It may not be a yarn bowl but I love it just the same.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are as beautiful as the first ones you showed us - great knitting rosd. --- sam



RosD said:


> Thank you Sam, it's great to see you too. I've been flat as a pancake for a couple of months, but I'm starting to feel better now. I am busy knitting, not necessarily for Christmas, I can't stop knitting little dresses. This is my little Christmas dress for an 18 month old baby being modelled by a doll I just bought for that purpose. The second dress is me messing about with the same pattern, for a 6 month old baby. ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

congrats to both of them. continued good health wishes on their way. --- sam



RosD said:


> We are celebrating today (4th December). It is 9 years today since my darling hubby Pete donated a kidney to my daughter Rachel (his stepdaughter) I'm wishing them both continued good health. ????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those dresses are adorable RosD. You do lovely work.


RosD said:


> Thank you Sam, it's great to see you too. I've been flat as a pancake for a couple of months, but I'm starting to feel better now. I am busy knitting, not necessarily for Christmas, I can't stop knitting little dresses. This is my little Christmas dress for an 18 month old baby being modelled by a doll I just bought for that purpose. The second dress is me messing about with the same pattern, for a 6 month old baby. ????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Caught up again so headed to bed early. Pups are crated thanks to Hannah. TTYL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Sam, it's great to see you too. I've been flat as a pancake for a couple of months, but I'm starting to feel better now. I am busy knitting, not necessarily for Christmas, I can't stop knitting little dresses. This is my little Christmas dress for an 18 month old baby being modelled by a doll I just bought for that purpose. The second dress is me messing about with the same pattern, for a 6 month old baby. ????


They are lovely, Ros! Good to see you back here!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 8:20pm and I am off to bed.????
> 
> Gage is not feeling well and tired.
> I too am tired and could sleep for a day. Hoping we both get a good night's sleep and he feels better tomorrow. Thanks everyone. ☺


Hoping it is all better by morning!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, good reason for the rant, hope it all gets sorted out. So frustrating.
> 
> Back from the craft sale & lunch with DSs cousin. I bought a new set of measuring cups, $10 for Tupperware &ha Barbie tent & sleeping bag for $12- I didn't think I could be bothered to make one for that, GD us just getting into dolls, I thought if it doesn't get used for Barbie is could be used to park John Deeres????????
> 
> DH watching news(what a surprise????????) just now, talking about a big warehouse fire in California, 15 confirmed dead but many missing, they think may be as many as 40 dead, so terrible.


Great deals at the sale.

That's awful, I hope that they find there aren't nearly that many deceased, but I fear that won't be the case.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Gage has been doing better today.
> 
> Fell asleep on the couch for a while this afternoon/evening. Woke up crying and had a fever. The said I am going to be sick. Poor kiddo. Had the shakes and shivers earlier. Has a headache.


I hope that this passes quickly, poor guy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> does he not like to shop for himself or do you just want to control what he wears. --- sam


LOL! I'm really not that controlling Sam, unless we are in a sporting goods shop with a really good fly or regular lure section, he absolutely *hates* shopping with a vengeance, and that's not an exaggeration. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Sam, it's great to see you too. I've been flat as a pancake for a couple of months, but I'm starting to feel better now. I am busy knitting, not necessarily for Christmas, I can't stop knitting little dresses. This is my little Christmas dress for an 18 month old baby being modelled by a doll I just bought for that purpose. The second dress is me messing about with the same pattern, for a 6 month old baby. ????


I'm glad you are feeling better. 
Those are great! Love the doll you have for modeling.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RosD said:


> We are celebrating today (4th December). It is 9 years today since my darling hubby Pete donated a kidney to my daughter Rachel (his stepdaughter) I'm wishing them both continued good health. ????


A wonderful anniversary!! Good health to all of you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Super busy today as I worked from 5 am to 1 pm then brought lunch home to DH and picked up Matthew to go to the art institute. He sold about 8 sets of cards this weekend. I am proud of him. I bought some other art pieces today. Then we helped pack up the things that didn't sell and help the instructor to pack hers as well. Then off to the store to get a few items. I got home and cooked dinner and now I am knitting and falling asleep. I was blessed today with a special trade. I had a scarf in my backseat of the car. I traded it for a ceramic bowl. The art instructor loved the scarf and I love my new bowl which is nicely holding my yarn for me while I try to knit. It may not be a yarn bowl but I love it just the same.


Sounds like a great day was had by all, and a great trade.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think he has lots of company in that area. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> LOL! I'm really not that controlling Sam, unless we are in a sporting goods shop with a really good fly or regular lure section, he absolutely *hates* shopping with a vengeance, and that's not an exaggeration. lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

think it is time for bed. --- sam


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think he has lots of company in that area. --- sam


LOL! You are probably more than right about that. Thankfully he's pretty easy when it comes to clothes, blue jeans, tee shirts, and the occasional dress shirt, truck driving doesn't really lend to anything to challenging in the choice dept. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> think it is time for bed. --- sam


Sweet dreams Sam!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RosD said:


> I'm so sorry I must not have read it properly. Of course he's not all bad. ????????


It's OK Ros I think it was like chinese whispers went from shirt to shorts in a few messages and misprints


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RosD said:


> We are celebrating today (4th December). It is 9 years today since my darling hubby Pete donated a kidney to my daughter Rachel (his stepdaughter) I'm wishing them both continued good health. ????


Congratulations to you and your family Ros


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Gage has been doing better today.
> 
> Fell asleep on the couch for a while this afternoon/evening. Woke up crying and had a fever. The said I am going to be sick. Poor kiddo. Had the shakes and shivers earlier. Has a headache.


Poor Gage- wonder if the blacking out was an early symptom for this bug he has? Hope he recovers quickly. Do you think we can transfer viruses from person to person across the computer? Sound s a lot like Elizabeth's symptoms from what we can gather from a 1 year old (but no diarrhoea)


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> 8:20pm and I am off to bed.????
> 
> Gage is not feeling well and tired.
> I too am tired and could sleep for a day. Hoping we both get a good night's sleep and he feels better tomorrow. Thanks everyone. ☺


Hope both you and Gage get a good night's sleep and both feel a 100% better in the morning


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Sam, it's great to see you too. I've been flat as a pancake for a couple of months, but I'm starting to feel better now. I am busy knitting, not necessarily for Christmas, I can't stop knitting little dresses. This is my little Christmas dress for an 18 month old baby being modelled by a doll I just bought for that purpose. The second dress is me messing about with the same pattern, for a 6 month old baby. ????


I really like the purple one


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RosD said:


> We are celebrating today (4th December). It is 9 years today since my darling hubby Pete donated a kidney to my daughter Rachel (his stepdaughter) I'm wishing them both continued good health. ????


Worth celebrating indeed. I remember you mentioning that before- it was lovely of him to donate the kidney to his step-daughter.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RosD said:


> We are celebrating today (4th December). It is 9 years today since my darling hubby Pete donated a kidney to my daughter Rachel (his stepdaughter) I'm wishing them both continued good health. ????


That's great, hope both continue to do well


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Railyn said:


> [....will never, ever, ever buy another Viking sewing/embroidery machine. End of rant!
> 
> Sister just called and she is on the way over. TTYL


I have my late MIL's Viking and I really don't enjoy sewing on it. Give me my Babylock embroidery machine. I really love it and it appears that I don't have nearly the trouble with it that you have with your Viking. I old work horse is a Singer. when I taught I used all Singers as they had a good program for schools.[/quote]

My workhorse is also a Singer, I've sewn everything from fancy dresses to swather canvases on it


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 8:20pm and I am off to bed.????
> 
> Gage is not feeling well and tired.
> I too am tired and could sleep for a day. Hoping we both get a good night's sleep and he feels better tomorrow. Thanks everyone. ☺


I wonder of the stress of everything that's happened over the last year has weakened his immune system? He sure seems to be sick a lot. If I were you I would ask the doctor to give him a complete medical & maybe find the problem.
Hope you both feel better tomorrow


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, I've had a productive evening, I got the photos & letters all printed & all the Christmas card are ready to drop in the mail tomorrow, all even stamped except for 2 I think may take extra postage, I think I'll put them in a ziplock bag with $5 & a note to put the right postage on & throw the change in my box(there are some advantages to small town living)
I finished the second pair of bulky socks for my DB for Christmas & got the soles grafted & ends darned o. The slippers for GD.
I made a list for the rest if the shopping & will go to Lloydminster Monday or Tuesday &get things finished. 

I had 4- 5 gallon pails of potatoes, 1 of carrots, a bag of onions & 2 heads of cabbage I'd hoped to get to Ronald McDonald house but it's supposed to get quite cold tomorrow &they were in DS garage & would freeze so I loaded them all up & delivered them to the local depot where they will make Christmas hampers. I didn't want them going to waste if someone could use them. I'm Glad they are out of the way, I had sort of forgotten them.
Ohio Joy, Too bad I couldn't have gotten them to you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I've had a productive evening, I got the photos & letters all printed & all the Christmas card are ready to drop in the mail tomorrow, all even stamped except for 2 I think may take extra postage, I think I'll put them in a ziplock bag with $5 & a note to put the right postage on & throw the change in my box(there are some advantages to small town living)
> I finished the second pair of bulky socks for my DB for Christmas & got the soles grafted & ends darned o. The slippers for GD.
> I made a list for the rest if the shopping & will go to Lloydminster Monday or Tuesday &get things finished.
> 
> ...


Wow, you did get a bunch accomplished.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, good night all, I'm off to sleep, I'm not really tired but my eyes keep watering and I'm having issues with the pattern for the Architexture, I thought it was me, but I think it's the pattern, can't find any errata on it though, oh well, I'll figure it out tomorrow. 
Sweet dreams! And those who are just into their days by a bit, have a great day.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Quilt is finished. I'll get pictures of the sweaters and quilts tomorrow.

Hugs and healing thoughts for Gage.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Sam 
Great ideas. Love the wreath. 
I do pork chops with peaches and cranberries. Canned peaches will do. You wouldn't believe how expensive apples are in So California. Why? Don't know, drought perhaps. Not shipping in as many to offset outr state crops? If we had an inch if rain this season, we were lucky. 
Karena


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Just dropping by to say that I am home. Relatively pain free but still on high doses of pain killers. Will be interesting to see how pain free I will be as I start to wean myself off them.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Karena said:


> Sam
> Great ideas. Love the wreath.
> I do pork chops with peaches and cranberries. Canned peaches will do. You wouldn't believe how expensive apples are in So California. Why? Don't know, drought perhaps. Not shipping in as many to offset outr state crops? If we had an inch if rain this season, we were lucky.
> Karena


Wish you were nearer, we throw out most of the (cooking) apples from our tree! A few go to DS#1's partner's horse, but most of the rest go in the compost bin. One year I did make a load of apple sauce with them.....and threw it all out when I defrosted my freezer later that year, so have decided not to bother again. DH once tried to make cider....it was disgusting and ended up down the sink! In days gone by the women my mum worked beside were all keen to have the apples, but that era has gone, and most folk on our street have an apple tree in their garden so they don't want them either.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

nicho said:


> Just dropping by to say that I am home. Relatively pain free but still on high doses of pain killers. Will be interesting to see how pain free I will be as I start to wean myself off them.


Glad to hear you are home and I hope you manage to remain relatively pain free. {{{gentle hugs}}}


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that isn't much rain. hopefully you will get more this winter. --- sam



Karena said:


> Sam
> Great ideas. Love the wreath.
> I do pork chops with peaches and cranberries. Canned peaches will do. You wouldn't believe how expensive apples are in So California. Why? Don't know, drought perhaps. Not shipping in as many to offset outr state crops? If we had an inch if rain this season, we were lucky.
> Karena


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of healing energy nicho and hope you will be pain free as you wean yourself off the pain meds. --- sam



nicho said:


> Just dropping by to say that I am home. Relatively pain free but still on high doses of pain killers. Will be interesting to see how pain free I will be as I start to wean myself off them.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and now i really must go to bed - kate has had breakfast already. --- sam


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

budasha said:


> Just saw on the news that there is an amber alert for a 9 yr old girl. They think she was abducted by her mother and was last seen here in my city.


 :sm06: Oh gosh I hope they find her safe.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yesterday my DIL gave me this nifty little item for hanging up a towel. The circle is made around a hair elastic & the tab govesmaround a drawer handle or oven door. Wish I'd seen this sooner, I'd have got a bunch made, may still try to do a few before Christmas.


Thats cute and a great idea. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, good reason for the rant, hope it all gets sorted out. So frustrating.
> 
> Back from the craft sale & lunch with DSs cousin. I bought a new set of measuring cups, $10 for Tupperware &ha Barbie tent & sleeping bag for $12- I didn't think I could be bothered to make one for that, GD us just getting into dolls, I thought if it doesn't get used for Barbie is could be used to park John Deeres????????
> 
> DH watching news(what a surprise????????) just now, talking about a big warehouse fire in California, 15 confirmed dead but many missing, they think may be as many as 40 dead, so terrible.


You got some good buys at the craft sale. :sm11:

Terrible about the warehouse fire. So sad.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Back from Artshop. Didn't buy anything but enjoyed. I did stop by at model tiny house that had open house. Very nice design but even Maya wouldn't fit. Glad I saw it.


Have wondered how tiny those tiny houses were. Would like to look at one in real life also.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Gage has been doing better today.
> 
> Fell asleep on the couch for a while this afternoon/evening. Woke up crying and had a fever. The said I am going to be sick. Poor kiddo. Had the shakes and shivers earlier. Has a headache.


Oh dear. Poor kid. Maybe a thorough checkup and blood tests from the doctor?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RosD said:


> Thanks Sam for the great start and the ladies who do the summaries. Yummy recipes!!! I haven't had breakfast yet and now I'm feeling hungry. ???? I'm going to try and keep up with this party. ???? Hugs to everyone. ???? Ros


Good to have you back with us. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RosD said:


> Thank you Sam, it's great to see you too. I've been flat as a pancake for a couple of months, but I'm starting to feel better now. I am busy knitting, not necessarily for Christmas, I can't stop knitting little dresses. This is my little Christmas dress for an 18 month old baby being modelled by a doll I just bought for that purpose. The second dress is me messing about with the same pattern, for a 6 month old baby. ????


Wow, what adorable dresses! Sorry you havent been so good and glad you are feeling better now. Hugs.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I've had a productive evening, I got the photos & letters all printed & all the Christmas card are ready to drop in the mail tomorrow, all even stamped except for 2 I think may take extra postage, I think I'll put them in a ziplock bag with $5 & a note to put the right postage on & throw the change in my box(there are some advantages to small town living)
> I finished the second pair of bulky socks for my DB for Christmas & got the soles grafted & ends darned o. The slippers for GD.
> I made a list for the rest if the shopping & will go to Lloydminster Monday or Tuesday &get things finished.
> 
> ...


Wow you did get a lot done hope I can do the same today . I have a list that ranges from laundry , clean bedrooms , more laundry , put up decorations , cook dinner , help son clean car , walk dog and clean kitchen wonder which ones I'll get done . 
BIL came yesterday and brought a duck so that's what I will be cooking for dinner today not that I will be eating it I can eat most meat but can't get the image of feeding the ducks on the lake out of my head so no duck for me


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Karena said:


> Sam
> Great ideas. Love the wreath.
> I do pork chops with peaches and cranberries. Canned peaches will do. You wouldn't believe how expensive apples are in So California. Why? Don't know, drought perhaps. Not shipping in as many to offset outr state crops? If we had an inch if rain this season, we were lucky.
> Karena


Peaches and cranberries sounds interesting . might look that up . Sam's recipe made me smile as I made pork chops with apple and sage sauce on Friday its one of my favourites
Never thought I would say this but I hope you get some rain soon


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nicho said:


> Just dropping by to say that I am home. Relatively pain free but still on high doses of pain killers. Will be interesting to see how pain free I will be as I start to wean myself off them.


Glad you are home Denise hope the pain starts to ease soon ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's OK Ros I think it was like chinese whispers went from shirt to shorts in a few messages and misprints


And the i and o are side by side in qwerty keyboards!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nicho said:


> Just dropping by to say that I am home. Relatively pain free but still on high doses of pain killers. Will be interesting to see how pain free I will be as I start to wean myself off them.


Glad there is progress- hoping you can manage that pain.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

KateB said:


> Glad to hear you are home and I hope you manage to remain relatively pain free. {{{gentle hugs}}}


Thanks Kate. Are you feeling better now? Hope you make your get-together in Glasgow.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

thewren said:


> sending you tons of healing energy nicho and hope you will be pain free as you wean yourself off the pain meds. --- sam


Thanks Sam.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad you are home Denise hope the pain starts to ease soon ????


Thanks Sonja. Feeling good right now.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Glad there is progress- hoping you can manage that pain.


Me too. How are you managing your pain now?


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

It's been a big day for me so time to hit the sack. Probably the only one on here as most of you would be asleep now. Good night from me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nicho said:


> Me too. How are you managing your pain now?


Taking more codeine- and sleeping a lot, or at least resting in daytime- not sitting for too long at a stretch, seems to help. Trying to psych myself up to use the exercycle again. When it's bad I get horizontal.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nicho said:


> It's been a big day for me so time to hit the sack. Probably the only one on here as most of you would be asleep now. Good night from me.


Oh dear I think that leaves just me! Sleep well!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

nicho said:


> It's been a big day for me so time to hit the sack. Probably the only one on here as most of you would be asleep now. Good night from me.


I am still here at the moment... Sleep well.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

nicho said:


> Just dropping by to say that I am home. Relatively pain free but still on high doses of pain killers. Will be interesting to see how pain free I will be as I start to wean myself off them.


I am glad you are home now. I will continue to pray for you and hope you will have an enjoyable holiday season.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh dear I think that leaves just me! Sleep well!


And I've popped in on my way to bed.
Been listening to the cricket- and we won the first of 3 one day matches against NZ.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RosD said:


> We are celebrating today (4th December). It is 9 years today since my darling hubby Pete donated a kidney to my daughter Rachel (his stepdaughter) I'm wishing them both continued good health. ????


That is worth celebrating. Not so much a step daughter any more since part of him is in her now. What a gift of love and I am so glad that the transplant was a success. It is nice to have you back at the tea party.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> And I've popped in on my way to bed.
> Been listening to the cricket- and we won the first of 3 one day matches against NZ.


It is good to sleep on a victory. So happy for your team.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RosD said:


> Thank you Sam, it's great to see you too. I've been flat as a pancake for a couple of months, but I'm starting to feel better now. I am busy knitting, not necessarily for Christmas, I can't stop knitting little dresses. This is my little Christmas dress for an 18 month old baby being modelled by a doll I just bought for that purpose. The second dress is me messing about with the same pattern, for a 6 month old baby. ????


These dresses are beautiful.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'd best be off, need to get ready to head to the gym, David should be heading Mary's way here in just a bit, he's watching reruns of Dirty Jobs right now, in denial of having to leave, he's also got 3 dogs and a cat sitting with him. lolol
> See y'all later.


The weather here has not been bad. Quite gloomy with grey skies but no winter weather for now.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> A pair of socks. Well actually it is one sock of 6 I am trying to get done (all children's with this being the biggest pair). Yarn that my knitting friend should have got this year but who passed away. So some of us in the group are knitting it up for her grandchildren. One is a boy and i was planning to send a more sedate colour as well in case a 5 year old boy didn't want these-but ran out of yarn. My 7 year old great nephew told me he would wear them so maybe this boy would. But really don't want to rely on that. But time is rapidly running away.
> I think I have a fairly quite week coming up- need to turn my computer off and concentrate on these.
> As I knew Angela personally through another group as well introducing to Melissa at Stranded in Oz (the club who are knitting up her yarn) I really wanted to do something. We are hoping to get them to them by Christmas.


What a gift of love.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Jacklou said:


> Regarding the scrubby yarn. I used the Red Heart yarn the last time. Much easier than cutting the netting in strips!


I agree. I have done both ways as well. I am delighted that you shared your pattern with me. I can't seem to make them fast enough to make one for myself though. The ones I have will be sold and gifted this week.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It is 7:30 am. Sunday and I just got caught up. Changing the pattern for DD's afghan so must get busy on new one. May just get it wrapped unfinished with a promise to get it done up soon. Heavenly throw just wasn't looking how I was wanting so now to pick another. At least I have enough yarn! TTYL


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I found out too late to alert Kate-* Martina (Mary)* has been briefly in hospital, and I am sure would appreciate our prayers- I had tried to ring her, but she was very tired and has gone to bed, hopefully to sleep off the worst of things.
> 
> Edit: my mouth is watering, Sam- you have some beauties here!


Extra prayers for Mary.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

krestiekrew said:


> Hi all, recipes sound yummy!
> 
> Just dropping in to update on the fire storm disaster here in Gatlinburg,TN and Great Smoky Mountains. It is being called the perfect storm
> 
> ...


Krestiekrew, prayers continue for you, all in your area, and those fighting the fires.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> I thînk we're heading into the Merchant City area for lunch which will morph into dinner in Princes Square at 5 (it's booked) Between times we might wander into Marks & Spencer's in Argyle Street, but mostly we'll just sit and gab!


I saw Merchant City and I'm sure the other places too. I remember Marks and Spencer from Germany and I liked that they sold all their slacks in different lengths. I didn't have to hem them. Sounds like such a fun day. Have a great time. I know the company will be the best part.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> And I've popped in on my way to bed.
> Been listening to the cricket- and we won the first of 3 one day matches against NZ.


Oh did you? Good thing I'm not obsessive about sport.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nicho said:


> Just dropping by to say that I am home. Relatively pain free but still on high doses of pain killers. Will be interesting to see how pain free I will be as I start to wean myself off them.


Good news, hope all goes well


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Wish you were nearer, we throw out most of the (cooking) apples from our tree! A few go to DS#1's partner's horse, but most of the rest go in the compost bin. One year I did make a load of apple sauce with them.....and threw it all out when I defrosted my freezer later that year, so have decided not to bother again. DH once tried to make cider....it was disgusting and ended up down the sink! In days gone by the women my mum worked beside were all keen to have the apples, but that era has gone, and most folk on our street have an apple tree in their garden so they don't want them either.


What a shame no one can use them. I don't make applesauce, I like it but no one else but do make crabapple jelly, (until recent -maybe 20 years, no other apples would grow here) I make pies & have just peeled the apples, sliced & froze them for apple crisp, pies & cakes.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Wow you did get a lot done hope I can do the same today . I have a list that ranges from laundry , clean bedrooms , more laundry , put up decorations , cook dinner , help son clean car , walk dog and clean kitchen wonder which ones I'll get done .
> BIL came yesterday and brought a duck so that's what I will be cooking for dinner today not that I will be eating it I can eat most meat but can't get the image of feeding the ducks on the lake out of my head so no duck for me


Wow! You really want to life the world & put a prop under it today???????? one of my moms sayings????
I haven't had duck for years but do like it. I guess being raised on the farm you just don't think about the cute????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just found this on Facebook, I can see me making this in winter:

Pierogi-inspired lasagna
Preparation time: 30 minutes
Total time: 1 hour
Serves: 8
Ingredients
5 onions, finely chopped 
12 lasagna noodles, cooked according to package directions
1 stick (1/2 cup) butter
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon black pepper
1 1/2 cups shredded Cheddar cheese
6 cups warm seasoned mashed potatoes, store-bought or homemade*
For homemade creamy mashed potatoes
10 medium-sized potatoes (about 4 lbs), peeled and quartered
1 cup whole milk
1 cup sour cream
1 stick (1/2 cup) butter
2 teaspoons salt
2 teaspoons pepper
Directions
1. Lightly grease a 9x13 casserole dish and preheat an oven to 375° F (190° C).
2. In a skillet over medium heat, saute the onions with butter, salt and pepper until the onions are brown and soft.
3. Place a single layer of cooked lasagna noodles in the bottom of the casserole dish. Evenly spread 1/2 of the mashed potato on top of the noodles. Spread 1/2 of the buttered onion on top of the potatoes, then sprinkle 1/3 of the shredded cheese on top. Repeat layers once more, then top with a final layer of noodles and the remaining cheddar cheese.
4. Bake for 30 minutes, or until the top is golden and bubbly.
For the mashed potatoes
1. Put cut potatoes into a large pot and cover with water. Boil until the potatoes are soft when poked with a fork. Drain water.
2. Add in milk, sour cream, butter, salt and pepper. Mash and stir until smooth and well-blended. Add more salt and pepper if desired.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Fan said:


> He's normally quite conservative but decided he fancied something nice and bright, but that was way too much, eye wateringly bright lol!
> So we compromised and found something we both liked, so I wouldn't have to pretend he wasn't mine when we go out. If he insisted on it, I would have made sure it had a nasty ripping incident in the washing machine!!


Oh, I do feel for you, Fan! I suffer from a husband who thinks nothing of going off to the shops in his gardening clothes. There have been occasions in the past where particularly disreputable garments have mysteriously 'disappeared', and there are several things that I plan a similar fate for at an early opportunity! We have both had a good laugh today, though. The fashion section of the magazine that comes with The Observer (a Sunday newspaper) has a picture of a skinny young man wearing an oversized cardigan which has unraveled in several places and seems to have lost any shape it once had. Helpfully, we are told where to buy this garment - at the bargain price of only £1,250!!! I was making plans to turn out a few of these high fashion items to sell for a large profit, until Bill pointed out that I would probably struggle to produce anything quite that bad. And I did have to admit that even at his worst, he is never quite that scruffy.

It makes last week's designer ripped jeans sound like quite a sane choice of clothing.

:sm16:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh did you? Good thing I'm not obsessive about sport.


Or we might end up fighting over it :sm02:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What a shame no one can use them. I don't make applesauce, I like it but no one else but do make crabapple jelly, (until recent -maybe 20 years, no other apples would grow here) I make pies & have just peeled the apples, sliced & froze them for apple crisp, pies & cakes.


So you freeze them fresh with no cooking or anything?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Oh, I do feel for you, Fan! I suffer from a husband who thinks nothing of going off to the shops in his gardening clothes. There have been occasions in the past where particularly disreputable garments have mysteriously 'disappeared', and there are several things that I plan a similar fate for at an early opportunity! We have both had a good laugh today, though. The fashion section of the magazine that comes with The Observer (a Sunday newspaper) has a picture of a skinny young man wearing an oversized cardigan which has unraveled in several places and seems to have lost any shape it once had. Helpfully, we are told where to buy this garment - at the bargain price of only £1,250!!! I was making plans to turn out a few of these high fashion items to sell for a large profit, until Bill pointed out that I would probably struggle to produce anything quite that bad. And I did have to admit that even at his worst, he is never quite that scruffy.
> 
> It makes last week's designer ripped jeans sound like quite a sane choice of clothing.
> 
> :sm16:


I can't imagine paying that much for any item of clothing- let alone what you described. your DH is right-how could we ever make something so horrid let alone on purpose.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I didn't sleep so am back. I am thinking of heading back to bed again. Mainly becuase I'm aching sitting in the chair!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Just marking my place.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Well tonight did not go as planned.
> Gage came home saying his stomach had hurt all afternoon. He laid on the couch and slept for an hour and a half. Woke up and has had the diarrhea and vomiting. ????
> 
> Made the booties and almost done the hat to match the romper.


Hope Gage is soon better.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wow, you are busy, good to see you though, how's the new place going, how is your furbaby adapting to the it?


Good to hear from you. Busy is good!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Or we might end up fighting over it :sm02:


And I don't want that!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And I don't want that!


Well I still talk to my siblings and a good friend here who barrack for the worst football team they could. Is of course totally unrelated to how my dear little siblings taunted me as children/teenagers over the success of their team compared to mine. But the first time we ever made it into a final we played them and won! Not only that it was also the first time we ever beat them.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Woke up this morning with a sore throat and feeling a bit yeuch, so just about to take myself back to bed for a while. DH is complaining of the same thing so must be a bug...hope it bug***s off very quickly! We were supposed to be staying over at friends' tonight, but I've cancelled that, and I'm determined to be ok by Monday as I'm meeting the girls in Glasgow. TTYL.


Hope you are both well by tomorrow!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I still talk to my siblings and a good friend here who barrack for the worst football team they could. Is of course totally unrelated to how my dear little siblings taunted me as children/teenagers over the success of their team compared to mine. But the first time we ever made it into a final we played them and won! Not only that it was also the first time we ever beat them.


NZ'ers can get awfully thingy when it comes to the rivalry with Australia. Where I do have difficulty is when Wales and Scotland, are part of the equation. :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jfarmer said:


> Sam the Crock Pot Maple Ham sounds delish...Going to try this weekend. I really enjoy your recipes and have used some of them.


Jfarmer, welcome to the tea party! Hope you stop by often. What are you working on? I e got a Christmas stocking on my needles.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Just saw on the news that there is an amber alert for a 9 yr old girl. They think she was abducted by her mother and was last seen here in my city.


Prayers she is found safe


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yesterday my DIL gave me this nifty little item for hanging up a towel. The circle is made around a hair elastic & the tab govesmaround a drawer handle or oven door. Wish I'd seen this sooner, I'd have got a bunch made, may still try to do a few before Christmas.


I made them for the goodie bags at KAP. They are very quick to make, so if you have s few minutes here and there, you still have time to have a few made before Christmas.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That was on our news, apparently it was an artists community, living in the building.


From what I read the warehouse had been illegally converted to artists living quarters and party place. Sad people had to die there though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> From what I read the warehouse had been illegally converted to artists living quarters and party place. Sad people had to die there though.


And a stair of wooden pallets? Asking for trouble.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

darowil said:


> I can't imagine paying that much for any item of clothing- let alone what you described. your DH is right-how could we ever make something so horrid let alone on purpose.


I couldn't get a link to show it properly, but this may give you an idea!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I couldn't get a link to show it properly, but this may give you an idea!


Golly and that was over 1,000 pounds!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Wow, what adorable dresses! Sorry you havent been so good and glad you are feeling better now. Hugs.


Beautiful! Your model is, too. Glad you are feeling better.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> Just dropping by to say that I am home. Relatively pain free but still on high doses of pain killers. Will be interesting to see how pain free I will be as I start to wean myself off them.


Sending positive thoughts for full pain relief without the drugs.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Wow you did get a lot done hope I can do the same today . I have a list that ranges from laundry , clean bedrooms , more laundry , put up decorations , cook dinner , help son clean car , walk dog and clean kitchen wonder which ones I'll get done .
> BIL came yesterday and brought a duck so that's what I will be cooking for dinner today not that I will be eating it I can eat most meat but can't get the image of feeding the ducks on the lake out of my head so no duck for me


I have a list too...water plants, vacuum, clean the kitchen, etc...and here I sit! LOL

Duck and goose are both too fatty for me. Don't like either, though we had some geese when I was a child that were so mean, I'd happily have committed them to being roasted! (They were not, as I recall.). To each his own.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I couldn't get a link to show it properly, but this may give you an idea!


Wow. Looks like someone has a moth problem...! :sm16: :sm06:

Okay, I really am going now. Must also get to the grocery for some kitty nummies (their wet food they get at breakfast) at some point today. I'd hate to see the meltdown they'd have if we ran out! But they're not spoiled. :sm23:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> I couldn't get a link to show it properly, but this may give you an idea!


I best quickly move past this before youngest sees it and gets some wild idea in his head ????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I made them for the goodie bags at KAP. They are very quick to make, so if you have s few minutes here and there, you still have time to have a few made before Christmas.


I use mine every day.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I best quickly move past this before youngest sees it and gets some wild idea in his head ????


Oh, I am going to offer to make one for ALL the blokes in my family. I will be seriously concerned if anyone takes me up on the offer!????????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! You really want to life the world & put a prop under it today???????? one of my moms sayings????
> I haven't had duck for years but do like it. I guess being raised on the farm you just don't think about the cute????


Got everything done apart from the car and a few decorations that still need putting up 
i couldn't be farmers wife I think we would starve . Still cannot gut a fish or chop a head off . Only time I got into trouble at school was when I refused to do these things . Had a horrible German woman for a teacher who made me stand outside the kitchens for 3 weeks in a row .


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I couldn't get a link to show it properly, but this may give you an idea!


Not worth even if it looked in mint condition! Well maybe if it is hand knitted and you paid a decent hourly rate plus materials it might get upish.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> The weather here has not been bad. Quite gloomy with grey skies but no winter weather for now.


That's good and bad, good that the roads are good, but bad that you all, well none of us it seems, will have the moisture we need for spring at this rate. 
He ran into snow in Iowa though, so parked in Shelby, Ia for the night instead of trying to make Des Moines.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Oh, I do feel for you, Fan! I suffer from a husband who thinks nothing of going off to the shops in his gardening clothes. There have been occasions in the past where particularly disreputable garments have mysteriously 'disappeared', and there are several things that I plan a similar fate for at an early opportunity! We have both had a good laugh today, though. The fashion section of the magazine that comes with The Observer (a Sunday newspaper) has a picture of a skinny young man wearing an oversized cardigan which has unraveled in several places and seems to have lost any shape it once had. Helpfully, we are told where to buy this garment - at the bargain price of only £1,250!!! I was making plans to turn out a few of these high fashion items to sell for a large profit, until Bill pointed out that I would probably struggle to produce anything quite that bad. And I did have to admit that even at his worst, he is never quite that scruffy.
> 
> It makes last week's designer ripped jeans sound like quite a sane choice of clothing.
> 
> :sm16:


 :sm06: :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> From what I read the warehouse had been illegally converted to artists living quarters and party place. Sad people had to die there though.


That's so sad, and what an awful way to die.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Prayers she is found safe


From me too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I couldn't get a link to show it properly, but this may give you an idea!


 :sm06: 
Oh my, well, you know, it's amazing what people call fashion sometimes, but I guess the 80's really weren't much better... lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Wow. Looks like someone has a moth problem...! :sm16: :sm06:
> 
> Okay, I really am going now. Must also get to the grocery for some kitty nummies (their wet food they get at breakfast) at some point today. I'd hate to see the meltdown they'd have if we ran out! But they're not spoiled. :sm23:


LOL! Big moths. 
Grey managed to flip the water reservoir out of the humidifier this morning, good thing I had turned it off so that I could fill it later, good grief... And mine also have catniptions if they don't get fed when they think they should, they have half full dishes of dry food and think that they should have fresh. lol Not spoiled at all!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I best quickly move past this before youngest sees it and gets some wild idea in his head ????


 :sm23: Tell him all his cyber Aunties said "NO!!!" LOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Oh, I am going to offer to make one for ALL the blokes in my family. I will be seriously concerned if anyone takes me up on the offer!????????


lololol!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Not worth even if it looked in mint condition! Well maybe if it is hand knitted and you paid a decent hourly rate plus materials it might get upish.


 :sm24:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> That's good and bad, good that the roads are good, but bad that you all, well none of us it seems, will have the moisture we need for spring at this rate.
> He ran into snow in Iowa though, so parked in Shelby, Ia for the night instead of trying to make Des Moines.


We are starting to see those white floaty things in the sky now. Hopefully won't be any accumulated amounts.


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

Glad you could use it.



pacer said:


> I agree. I have done both ways as well. I am delighted that you shared your pattern with me. I can't seem to make them fast enough to make one for myself though. The ones I have will be sold and gifted this week.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> We are starting to see those white floaty things in the sky now. Hopefully won't be any accumulated amounts.


I can agree with that thought, it's cold here, and supposed to get colder, with some snow one day this week, but we'll see, according to the Farmers Almanac it's supposed to be warmer than last year and dryer, for the middle part of the country, colder up north and wetter in the southern part of the country, we'll see how that pans out.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> So you freeze them fresh with no cooking or anything?


Yes, just slice & throw in bags & they are fine for any recipe that needs peeled apples

Sometimes there gets a little frost in the bag, just get rid of that so you don't get extra moisture in whatever you're making


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Oh, I do feel for you, Fan! I suffer from a husband who thinks nothing of going off to the shops in his gardening clothes. There have been occasions in the past where particularly disreputable garments have mysteriously 'disappeared', and there are several things that I plan a similar fate for at an early opportunity! We have both had a good laugh today, though. The fashion section of the magazine that comes with The Observer (a Sunday newspaper) has a picture of a skinny young man wearing an oversized cardigan which has unraveled in several places and seems to have lost any shape it once had. Helpfully, we are told where to buy this garment - at the bargain price of only £1,250!!! I was making plans to turn out a few of these high fashion items to sell for a large profit, until Bill pointed out that I would probably struggle to produce anything quite that bad. And I did have to admit that even at his worst, he is never quite that scruffy.
> 
> It makes last week's designer ripped jeans sound like quite a sane choice of clothing.
> 
> :sm16:


Isn't that just crazy!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Oh, I do feel for you, Fan! I suffer from a husband who thinks nothing of going off to the shops in his gardening clothes. There have been occasions in the past where particularly disreputable garments have mysteriously 'disappeared', and there are several things that I plan a similar fate for at an early opportunity! We have both had a good laugh today, though. The fashion section of the magazine that comes with The Observer (a Sunday newspaper) has a picture of a skinny young man wearing an oversized cardigan which has unraveled in several places and seems to have lost any shape it once had. Helpfully, we are told where to buy this garment - at the bargain price of only £1,250!!! I was making plans to turn out a few of these high fashion items to sell for a large profit, until Bill pointed out that I would probably struggle to produce anything quite that bad. And I did have to admit that even at his worst, he is never quite that scruffy.
> 
> It makes last week's designer ripped jeans sound like quite a sane choice of clothing.
> 
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And a stair of wooden pallets? Asking for trouble.


Absolutely


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Big moths.
> Grey managed to flip the water reservoir out of the humidifier this morning, good thing I had turned it off so that I could fill it later, good grief... And mine also have catniptions if they don't get fed when they think they should, they have half full dishes of dry food and think that they should have fresh. lol Not spoiled at all!


It's a very good thing I'm so routine oriented myself, or I'm sure we'd argue every day. LOL

We're getting colder too. And if we get more water from the sky, I'm okay with that but I don't usually have to drive in it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I use mine every day.[/quote :
> 
> :sm01: :I use them in the RV but haven't got around to making any for in the house. Glad you like it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> We are starting to see those white floaty things in the sky now. Hopefully won't be any accumulated amounts.


Though we all need it, please don't share!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Has anyone heard from Mags7? She has been on my mind a lot lately. Hope all is well with her and her family. I remember her DD was having trouble from her x.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

2:45pm and I am caught up. 

Gage semi to be back in the pink today. 
He woke me up at 10am and said are you going to get up. 

Did a load of wash from Gage being sick. 
Cleaned the fish bowl out. 
Made the beds. 

Friend is coming by this afternoon to get the purple hat and mitt set. 

Gage and I have been in our pj's all day.???? 

He is hungry today so I am happy about that. 

Will check in later on????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 2:45pm and I am caught up.
> 
> Gage semi to be back in the pink today.
> He woke me up at 10am and said are you going to get up.
> ...


Hunger is a good sign!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yesterday my DIL gave me this nifty little item for hanging up a towel. The circle is made around a hair elastic & the tab govesmaround a drawer handle or oven door. Wish I'd seen this sooner, I'd have got a bunch made, may still try to do a few before Christmas.


That will come in handy.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

My saga about the broken lamp. I went to their second location yesterday and they couldn't have been nicer. The other store offered to sell me the lamp at a 10% discount without the arm fixed. I didn't want to go for that. I could just see someone picking it up by the broken arm. The second store offered to order a new one but it would take 3 weeks so I selected another. It was $5 less than the original and they very cheerfully gave me the $5. I now have my new lamp.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Has anyone heard from Mags7? She has been on my mind a lot lately. Hope all is well with her and her family. I remember her DD was having trouble from her x.


I too was thinking a lot about her a while back so I got in touch 
She is doing fine just very busy. Long story short .she was in a bit of a funk so joined a knitting group were she met a friend she hadn't seen in years . This friend is a girl guide leader and now mags is a brownie leader and enjoying it very much


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

machriste said:


> Oh I'm sure Kate must have done that on purpose just to see if any of us are paying attention.


I don't think I ever look at the date since I just use Sam's link. The only time I ever look for the date is if I'm trying to find something from a previous TP. Will have to pay more attention from now on.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I never buy clothes for Delbert but he has a pretty basic wardrobe, mostly blue jeans, tshirts & flannel bunnyhugs. He has a few nice dress shirts & dress pants


My DH used to like buying clothes for himself and for me. He used to come shopping with me. I loved it because I knew I could trust him to tell me the truth about how the clothes looked on me. Now I have to rely on my own judgment---sometimes good---sometimes bad. :sm13:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Though we all need it, please don't share!


Sharing is a good thing! I am enjoying it for now. Matthew wore a tshirt/Polo shirt and shorts to church today and without a coat. He does own long pants and a coat. He just isn't cold yet. This is his favorite weather.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i certainly hope they find her quickly. --- sam


I haven't heard the news today.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> I need to correct you, it was a lime green shirt not shorts my hubby was looking at buying.
> The shorts are a good solid dark blue and black, his choice not mine. So he's not all bad lol!


Sorry, my mistake too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Sam, it's great to see you too. I've been flat as a pancake for a couple of months, but I'm starting to feel better now. I am busy knitting, not necessarily for Christmas, I can't stop knitting little dresses. This is my little Christmas dress for an 18 month old baby being modelled by a doll I just bought for that purpose. The second dress is me messing about with the same pattern, for a 6 month old baby. ????


The dresses are very cute.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RosD said:


> We are celebrating today (4th December). It is 9 years today since my darling hubby Pete donated a kidney to my daughter Rachel (his stepdaughter) I'm wishing them both continued good health. ????


A very good reason to celebrate. I wish them good health too.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, glad you have new lamp.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, good sign, Matthew being hungry.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra... We are supposed to get 2 - 3 inches of snow today. I am hoping David has safe travels. I think he was bringing this snow with him.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> It's a very good thing I'm so routine oriented myself, or I'm sure we'd argue every day. LOL
> 
> We're getting colder too. And if we get more water from the sky, I'm okay with that but I don't usually have to drive in it.


LOL Cat's are the dictators of the animal world. 
I don't have to drive in it much either, and I'm okay with that.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 2:45pm and I am caught up.
> 
> Gage semi to be back in the pink today.
> He woke me up at 10am and said are you going to get up.
> ...


That's great, hoping he keeps moving in the healthy direction.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> My saga about the broken lamp. I went to their second location yesterday and they couldn't have been nicer. The other store offered to sell me the lamp at a 10% discount without the arm fixed. I didn't want to go for that. I could just see someone picking it up by the broken arm. The second store offered to order a new one but it would take 3 weeks so I selected another. It was $5 less than the original and they very cheerfully gave me the $5. I now have my new lamp.


Well that is a great out come of the saga, glad it all worked out.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I too was thinking a lot about her a while back so I got in touch
> She is doing fine just very busy. Long story short .she was in a bit of a funk so joined a knitting group were she met a friend she hadn't seen in years . This friend is a girl guide leader and now mags is a brownie leader and enjoying it very much


That's great! 
I hope her daughter is doing well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Poledra... We are supposed to get 2 - 3 inches of snow today. I am hoping David has safe travels. I think he was bringing this snow with him.


Yuck! I'll tell him not bring it home with him. lol


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Yuck! I'll tell him not bring it home with him. lol


I think Tami and Sam want it. :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Sunday 4 December '16

Another overcast day - just 32° but without wind it is not too bad outside. The cats must all be huddled together in the barn - haven't seen any of them yet today. It would be a good day to just cuddle up nice and warm in the straw and sleep the day away.

The Bengals are winning - that should please Alex. And the following recipe would make a good snack while you watched the game.

Danish Cream Squares

Garnish with strawberries or cherries during the holiday season, with a lemon peel spiral in spring or with fresh berries in summer. It's a dessert for all seasons!

Ingredients

graham wafers
vanilla pudding and pie filling, 6-serving size
2 1/2 cups milk
2 cups whipping cream (500 ml)
1 tablespoon sugar
1 teaspoon vanilla
1 1/2 cups icing sugar
3 tablespoons milk
1 square semi-sweet chocolate
1 teaspoon butter or margarine

Directions

1. Line 9 x 13 inch ungreased pan with whole graham wafers, trimming to fit.

2. Cook pudding with milk as directed, using only 2 1/2 cups of milk.

3. Allow to cool; spread over graham crackers in pan.

4. Beat cream, sugar and vanilla until stiff. Spread over pudding.

5. Top with second layer of whole graham crackers, trimming to fit.

6. Mix icing sugar and milk together well. It needs to be fairly thin (add more milk if necessary). Spread over cracker layer.

7. Melt chocolate with butter (in microwave). Drizzle over top. Chill. Let stand overnight before serving.
Enjoy! 
http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2016/12/danish-cream-squares-flashback-friday.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

BAKED BROCCOLI CHEDDAR TOTS

PREP TIME: 20 mins
COOK TIME: 35 mins
TOTAL TIME: 55 mins
Total Cost: $3.22
Cost Per Serving: $0.54 (8-10 tots each)
Serves: 5 to 6

INGREDIENTS

3 cups leftover mashed potatoes, chilled $1.02
1 cup Borden® Finely Shredded Mild Cheddar $0.94
½ lb. frozen broccoli florets $0.90
¼ tsp garlic powder $0.02
½ tsp smoked paprika $0.05
¼ tsp salt $0.02
1 large egg $0.27

INSTRUCTIONS

Preheat the oven to 425ºF. Line a baking sheet with parchment paper.

1. Allow the broccoli florets to thaw, then chop them into very small pieces.

2. Place the chilled leftover mashed potatoes in a large bowl, along with the chopped broccoli, cheddar shreds, garlic powder, smoked paprika, and salt. Stir until everything is evenly combined. Taste the mixture and adjust the salt or spices if needed.

3. Briefly whisk the egg in a small bowl, then add it to the mashed potato mixture. Stir until it is fully incorporated into the mashed potatoes.

4. Using your hands, take about one to one and a half tablespoons of the potato mixture at a time and roll them into small tots. The mixture will be wet, but not very sticky. You may need to rinse your hands once or twice during the process. The mixture should make 50-60 tots.

5. Once rolled, bake the tots for 35 minutes, rolling them twice throughout to achieve even browning (roll at 15 minutes, then at 25 minutes).

6. Serve the tots immediately after baking.

NOTE: Use a fork to help you roll each tot over.

http://www.budgetbytes.com/2016/11/baked-broccoli-cheddar-tots/

Potato Adobo Vegan Tamales

By ingredients, this recipe is dairy-free / non-dairy, egg-free, gluten-free, nut-free, peanut-free, optionally soy-free, vegan, and vegetarian.

Author: Dora Stone
Prep time: 75 mins
Cook time: 50 mins
Total time: 2 hours 5 mins
Serves: 18 to 24 tamales

Ingredients

30 corn husks

Filling
1 ½ pounds potatoes, peeled, cut into small dice
1 cup peas, fresh or frozen
3 ancho chiles, dry, deseeded
1 ½ Pasilla chiles, dry, deseeded
½ cup chile soaking liquid
2 garlic, cloves
¼ white onion
½ teaspoon ground cumin
½ teaspoon dried oregano
1 whole clove
¼ teaspoon ground cinnamon
½ cup white vinegar
Salt, to taste
Black pepper, to taste

Dough
1 ½ cups vegetable or palm shortening
4 cups masa harina
1 ½ tablespoons kosher salt
1 ½ teaspoons baking powder
4 cups vegetable stock or broth, warm

Instructions

NOTE: Soak the corn husks in hot water, in a large pot or in your kitchen sink. Place a plate over them to weigh them down so they are completely submerged. Let them soak for at least an hour.

To make the filling:

1. Place the diced potatoes in a medium pot with salted cold water. Bring to a simmer and cook for about 6 minutes. or until the potatoes are slightly tender. When the potatoes are cooked, remove from the heat and pour the cup of peas into the water with the potatoes. Let sit for 30 seconds, then drain.

To make the adobo:

1. Bring a small pot of water to a boil. Remove the stems and seeds from the chiles and drop them into the water. Turn the heat down to the lowest setting and let the chiles sit in the water for 10 minutes.

2. Remove the chiles from the water and place in your blender along with ½ cup of the chile soaking liquid. Add the garlic, onion, cumin, oregano, cloves, cinnamon, and white vinegar to the blender and process until smooth. Season with salt and pepper, to taste.

3. Pour the adobo on the cooked potatoes and peas, and mix well.

To make the dough:

1. Beat the vegetable shortening, on medium-high speed, with an electric mixer, until it has doubled in size and is nice and fluffy, about 3 minutes.

2. Add the salt and baking powder, and beat for 1 minute to incorporate.

3. Add half of the masa harina then add half of the vegetable stock. After it is completely incorporated, add the other half of masa harina and vegetable stock. Beat at low speed, until thoroughly mixed. It should have the consistency of a thick cake batter. If necessary, add more vegetable stock until you reach that consistency. Taste the dough, and add more salt if necessary. It should be a little bit salty.

4. For lighter and fluffier tamales, let the dough rest for an hour in the refrigerator. Remove the dough from the fridge and re-beat it, adding enough liquid to get it to the consistency it had before.

5. Remove the corn husks from the water and set on paper towels. Reserve the largest husks to wrap the tamales and the small ones to line the steamer.

To set up your steamer:

1. Fill the bottom with water making sure the water is not touching the steamer rack.

2. Line the rack and sides of the steamer pot with corn husks.

To wrap the tamales:

1. Pull 24 pencil thin strips off of the corn husks.

2. Take a husk and dry off the excess water with a paper towel.

3. Place the husk in your hand with the tapered side away from you and the smooth side up.

4. Using a spoon, spread 2 to 3 tablespooons of the dough (¼ inch thick) onto the corn husk, forming a 3- to 4-inch square. Leave a border of at least ¾ inch on each side of the square.

5. Place 1 ½ tablespoons of the filling in the center of the dough.

6. Bring the two long sides of the corn husk together, this will cause the masa to surround the filling, and roll them in the same direction around the tamal. (If the husk is too small, fold one of the long sides towards the center, and then fold the other long side on top.)

7. Fold down the empty tapered section of the corn husk, forming a closed bottom. This will leave the top of the tamal open. Tie with a corn husk strip to secure the bottom of the tamal.

Steaming the tamales:

1. Place the tamal in the steamer vertically leaning against the side of the pot, with the open end on top.

2. Repeat this process until you run out of dough and all the tamales are in the steamer.

3. Cover them with a layer of corn husks.

NOTE: If the steamer is not full, fill the empty spaces with more corn husks.

4. Cover the pot and bring the water to a boil.

5. Turn heat down to medium and cook for 40 minutes.

6. Check the tamales, when they separate easily from the corn husk it means they are done. If they are not done, steam for 10 more minutes and check again.

7. Remove the steamer from the heat and let sit covered for 10 minutes.

8.Uncover and let cool for at least an hour. Don't be alarmed if the tamales seem really soft. As they cool, they will firm up.

Chef's Note: If you would like to make these with fresh masa, replace the masa harina with 2 lbs. of fresh masa and reduce the vegetable stock to ¾ cup. To substitute the vegetable shortening, you can use 8 oz. of coconut oil. For tamales without fat, use 8 oz of cooked, unsweetened pumpkin.

http://www.godairyfree.org/recipes/potato-adobo-vegan-tamales

Soft Gluten Free Breadsticks

These soft gluten free breadsticks are a homemade version of the famous Olive Garden breadsticks. Fluffy and soft inside, with a thin, almost crispy layer outside, and covered in garlic butter

by NICOLE HUNN
Posted In Gluten Free Breads
.
INGREDIENTS

Bread Dough
4 1/4 cups (595 g) Gluten-Free Bread Flour,* plus more for sprinkling
2 teaspoons (6 g) instant yeast
2 tablespoons (24 g) sugar
2 teaspoons (12 g) kosher salt
6 tablespoons (84 g) unsalted butter, at room temperature
1 1/4 cups plus 2 tablespoons (11 fluid ounces, weighed) warm water (about 95°F)

Garlic Butter
3 tablespoons (42 g) unsalted butter, melted
1 teaspoon garlic salt

*GLUTEN FREE BREAD FLOUR

Makes 1 cup (140 g) flour
100 grams (about 11 1/2 tablespoons) Better Batter gluten free flour (or my recipe for a homemade Better Batter blend) (71%)**
25 grams (about 5 tablespoons) unflavored whey protein isolate (18%)
15 grams (about 5 teaspoons) Expandex modified tapioca starch (11%)

**For the all-purpose gluten-free flour in Gluten-Free Bread Flour, use either the commercially available Better Batter all purpose gluten free flour blend, or my homemade mock version of Better Batter. I keep it simple and use Better Batter, and add the other 2 simple ingredients to it. For a calculator to do the math for you, click here.

If you are in the U.K., a product called "Isabel's Baking Fix" is Expandex under a different name. It's available online.

If you are in Canada, Ultratex 3 is available here. It is 3 times as strong as Expandex, so the formula for making the bread flour is changed. It is:
105 grams all purpose gluten free flour
30 grams unflavored whey protein isolate
5 grams Ultratex 3

DIRECTIONS

Make the dough.

1. Place the flour, yeast, and sugar in the bowl of your stand mixer, and use a handheld whisk to combine well.

2. Add the salt, and whisk to combine.

3. Add the butter and water, and mix on low speed with the dough hook until combined.

4. Raise the mixer speed to medium and knead for about 5 minutes. The dough will be quite sticky, but should be smooth and stretchy.

5. Spray a silicone spatula lightly with cooking oil spray, and scrape down the sides of the bowl.
Shape the dough.

1. Line a rimmed baking sheet with unbleached parchment paper and set it aside.

2. Turn the dough onto a lightly floured surface. Knead until smooth as described in These General Shaping Tips (http://glutenfreeonashoestring.com/gluten-free-hawaiian-rolls-with-bread-shaping-videos/).

3. Divide the dough into 12 pieces of equal size (each about 3 1/2 ounces).

4. Working with one piece at a time (covering the other pieces with a moist tea towel when you're not working with them), shape into a round, then pat into a rectangle about 1/2 inch thick and about 4 inches long. Fold the rectangle along the length halfway, from bottom to top, and top to bottom. Fold the smaller rectangle now in half, each side just folded over one another.

5. Roll the dough back and forth on the lightly floured surface to seal the edges well, and to elongate it slightly until the dough is about 7 inches long, tapering the dough on both ends.

6. Place the shaped dough on the prepared baking sheet, each piece about 2 inches apart from the other.

Let the dough rise.

1. Once all of the breadsticks are shaped, cover the baking sheet with oiled plastic wrap and set in a warm, draft-free location to rise until the breadsticks are nearly doubled in size (about 1 hour, depending upon the environment).

2. About 25 minutes before the dough has finished rising, remove the plastic and preheat your oven to 375°F.

Bake the rolls.

1. Once the breadsticks have finished rising, remove the plastic, place the baking sheet in the center of the preheated oven and immediately turn the oven temperature down to 350°F. Bake for 5 minutes.

2. While the breadsticks are baking, melt the butter for the garlic butter in a small, microwave-safe bowl or in a small saucepan. Mix in the garlic salt.

3. Remove the baking sheet from the oven and brush each breadstick generously with the garlic butter.

4. Return the breadsticks to the oven and continue to bake until they are lightly golden brown all over (about another 5 minutes).

5. Remove the breadsticks from the oven and brush again with garlic butter. Serve immediately.

From the book Gluten-Free on a Shoestring Bakes Bread: Biscuits, Bagels, Buns, and More by Nicole Hunn. Excerpted by arrangement with Da Capo Lifelong, a member of the Perseus Books Group. Copyright © 2013.

http://glutenfreeonashoestring.com/soft-gluten-free-breadsticks/?goal=0_f8910d658b-83894424ea-58216573

Sour Cream Pork Chops

Recipe by AMI
8 h 45 m
6 servings @257 cals/serv

Ingredients

6 pork chops
salt and pepper to taste
garlic powder to taste
1/2 cup all-purpose flour
1 large onion, sliced 1/4 inch thick
2 cubes chicken bouillon
2 cups boiling water
2 tablespoons all-purpose flour
1 (8 ounce) container sour cream

Directions

1. Season pork chops with salt, pepper, and garlic powder, and then dredge in 1/2 cup flour.

2. In a skillet over medium heat, lightly brown chops in a small amount of oil.

3. Place chops in slow cooker, and top with onion slices.

4. Dissolve bouillon cubes in boiling water and pour over chops.

5. Cover, and cook on Low 7 to 8 hours.

6. Preheat oven to 200 degrees F (95 degrees C).

NOTE: After the chops have cooked, transfer chops to the oven to keep warm. Be careful, the chops are so tender they will fall apart.

7. In a small bowl, blend 2 tablespoons flour with the sour cream; mix into meat juices.

8. Turn slow cooker to High for 15 to 30 minutes, or until sauce is slightly thickened. Serve sauce over pork chops.

NOTE: Serve over noodles or rice."

Easy Cleanup: Try using a liner in your slow cooker for easier cleanup.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/24037/sour-cream-pork-chops/?prop26=dailydish&prop28=slow%20cooker%20slow%20jam_1_1&prop29=title&prop25=105442&prop27=2016-12-04&did=105442-20161204


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Baked Denver Omelet

These directions are for a Denver omelet, but experiment with other ingredients to make your favorite."

Recipe by MOMINOREGON
45 m
4 [email protected] cals/serv

Ingredients
2 tablespoons 
1/2 onion, chopped
1/2 green bell pepper, chopped
1 cup chopped cooked ham
8 eggs
1/2 cup shredded Cheddar cheese
salt and ground black pepper to taste

Directions

1. Preheat oven to 400 degrees F (200 degrees C). Grease a 10-inch round baking dish.

2. Melt butter in a large skillet over medium heat; cook and stir onion and bell pepper until softened, about 5 minutes.

3. Stir in ham and continue cooking until heated through, 5 minutes more.

4. Beat eggs and milk in a large bowl.

5. Stir in Cheddar cheese and ham mixture; season with salt and black pepper.

6. Pour mixture into prepared baking dish.

7. Bake in preheated oven until eggs are browned and puffy, about 25 minutes. Serve warm.

Tip: Aluminum foil can be used to keep food moist, cook it evenly, and make clean-up easier.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/229780/baked-denver-omelet/?prop26=dailydish&prop28=brunch%20%3D%20love_1_1&prop29=title&prop25=105435&prop27=2016-12-03&did=105435-20161203

Omelet in a Bag

Good served with fruit and coffee cake

Recipe by Mary Ann Lackey 
28 m
1 [email protected] cals/serv

Ingredients

2 eggs 
2 slices ham, chopped (optional) 
1/2 cup shredded Cheddar cheese 
1 tablespoon chopped onion (optional) 
1 tablespoon chopped green bell pepper (optional)
2 tablespoons chopped fresh tomato (optional
1 tablespoon chunky salsa (optional) 
2 fresh mushrooms, sliced (optional)

Directions

1. Crack the eggs into a large resealable freezer bag.

2. Press out most of the air, and seal.

3. Shake or squeeze to beat the eggs.

4. Open the bag, and add the ham, cheese, onion, green pepper, tomato, salsa, and mushrooms.

5. Squeeze out as much of the air as you can, and seal the bag.

6. Bring a large pot of water to a boil.

7. Place up to 8 bags at a time into the boiling water.

8. Cook for exactly 13 minutes.

9. Open the bag, and let the omelet roll out onto a plate. The omelet should roll out easily.

Nutrition: Amount per serving (1 total) - Calories 484 kcal; 24% - Fat: 33.7 g; 52% - Carbs: 7.9g; 3% - Protein: 37.7 g; 75% - Cholesterol: 463 mg; 154% - Sodium: 1322 mg; 53%

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/85107/omelet-in-a-bag/?src=VD_Summary

I have gone way over my allotment - that is alright - I wanted to use all the recipes I had done.

It must not be too cold outside - Avery and Ayden are outside playing basketball. The athletic department at Tinora does not know what it is in for. --- Sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

cathy - you could look at these tiny houses. they can range in size from 100sqft to maybe 400sqft but not much bigger to be considered a little house. i think they would be great to live in - i would want mine put over a full basement (for my yarn - what else). i live in approximately 396sqft. it's good for one person - two people - you better like each other a whole lot. there is also a television program on the DIY channel that devotes one evening on half hour shows on building tiny houses. it is definitely a mind set to want to whittle your worldly good down to what you can fit in a few cubby holes and a few drawers. i would also need a "real" toilet. a lot of these use composting toilets and the like - i am not going to put that compost on my garden - i don't want to deal with it in any way - a real toilet is a must. i think it would also help if you lived somewhere where you had mostly warm days so you could spend lots of time outdoors. --- sam

http://www.homeideashq.com/2015/09/12/20-tiny-houses-for-living-in-small-homes/?gclid=CjwKEAiAmo_CBRC9qbGQssjqi28SJABYTgZxTn3mULH9A9NuuIsjGkFBgHz9w8MWpSdz72QLeS6eThoCR1zw_wcB


sugarsugar said:


> Have wondered how tiny those tiny houses were. Would like to look at one in real life also.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I couldn't get a link to show it properly, but this may give you an idea!


OMG! :sm16: :sm23:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Super busy today as I worked from 5 am to 1 pm then brought lunch home to DH and picked up Matthew to go to the art institute. He sold about 8 sets of cards this weekend. I am proud of him. I bought some other art pieces today. Then we helped pack up the things that didn't sell and help the instructor to pack hers as well. Then off to the store to get a few items. I got home and cooked dinner and now I am knitting and falling asleep. I was blessed today with a special trade. I had a scarf in my backseat of the car. I traded it for a ceramic bowl. The art instructor loved the scarf and I love my new bowl which is nicely holding my yarn for me while I try to knit. It may not be a yarn bowl but I love it just the same.


Happy for Matthew that he sold his cards. Sounds like you made a good trade.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this sounds really good julie - thanks for sharing. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Just found this on Facebook, I can see me making this in winter:
> 
> Pierogi-inspired lasagna


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Great deals at the sale.
> 
> That's awful, I hope that they find there aren't nearly that many deceased, but I fear that won't be the case.


The news just mentioned that there are 30 dead. A terrible thing.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending the sand man along with tons of healing energy to give you a good night's sleep so you feel in the pink by morning. --- sam



darowil said:


> I didn't sleep so am back. I am thinking of heading back to bed again. Mainly becuase I'm aching sitting in the chair!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh - i must rush right out and buy one. i'd get lost inside one of those and never get out. lol i wonder if those are snaps or buttons on his shirt - way to many - imho. --- sam



Kathleendoris said:


> I couldn't get a link to show it properly, but this may give you an idea!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Poor Gage- wonder if the blacking out was an early symptom for this bug he has? Hope he recovers quickly. Do you think we can transfer viruses from person to person across the computer? Sound s a lot like Elizabeth's symptoms from what we can gather from a 1 year old (but no diarrhoea)


I just spoke with my friend who is in hospital recovering from her leg operation. She was in a room with 2 other patients and they moved a lady in who was coughing and hacking up stuff. Turns out she was contagious and everyone in the room got the bug and now it's throughout the hospital. My friend was moved to a private room and she's in isolation until she gets over this bug.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I think Tami and Sam want it. :sm23: :sm23:


With express delivery too. lolol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh sonja - with your perfect knitting i would want to watch you "try" and knit something like this. lol --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I best quickly move past this before youngest sees it and gets some wild idea in his head ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the boys just said there were snow flakes in the air - it must have been briefly - there are none now. --- sam



pacer said:


> We are starting to see those white floaty things in the sky now. Hopefully won't be any accumulated amounts.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> Baked Denver Omelet
> 
> These directions are for a Denver omelet, but experiment with other ingredients to make your favorite."
> 
> ...


lol, I see sports scholarships in their futures.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> The news just mentioned that there are 30 dead. A terrible thing.


So sad.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> I just spoke with my friend who is in hospital recovering from her leg operation. She was in a room with 2 other patients and they moved a lady in who was coughing and hacking up stuff. Turns out she was contagious and everyone in the room got the bug and now it's throughout the hospital. My friend was moved to a private room and she's in isolation until she gets over this bug.


Oh dear, that's horrible, they should have isolated her so she couldn't infect anyone. Too late now, I sure hope that everyone recovers with no ill effects.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that all sounds good - continual healing energy zooming his way to help him get all the way better. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> 2:45pm and I am caught up.
> 
> Gage semi to be back in the pink today.
> He woke me up at 10am and said are you going to get up.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

at least they were nice about it and gave you the difference in price. do you like the new lamp as well? --- sam



budasha said:


> My saga about the broken lamp. I went to their second location yesterday and they couldn't have been nicer. The other store offered to sell me the lamp at a 10% discount without the arm fixed. I didn't want to go for that. I could just see someone picking it up by the broken arm. The second store offered to order a new one but it would take 3 weeks so I selected another. It was $5 less than the original and they very cheerfully gave me the $5. I now have my new lamp.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks sonja --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I too was thinking a lot about her a while back so I got in touch
> She is doing fine just very busy. Long story short .she was in a bit of a funk so joined a knitting group were she met a friend she hadn't seen in years . This friend is a girl guide leader and now mags is a brownie leader and enjoying it very much


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I think I'm going to go down and bring up some more Christmas decorations, as well as wrapping paper and wrap up the things I've got ready, then work on the Architexture a bit as well as the wrap for my brothers mom, I'm making the same one for her that I made for my aunt, just different color and I won't shorten it the way I did for Aunt, his mom is tall so the full pattern for her. 
My cousin's wife asked if she could send Aunts wrap to the one granddaughter who is tiny like my aunt, I said certainly, it wouldn't be long enough for anyone else. lol And then she'll be wrapped in a hug from aunt and I whenever she has it on.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

only if it arrives Christmas Eve and leaves by Christmas Day evening. --- sam



pacer said:


> I think Tami and Sam want it. :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

someone wasn't thinking clearly. --- sam



budasha said:


> I just spoke with my friend who is in hospital recovering from her leg operation. She was in a room with 2 other patients and they moved a lady in who was coughing and hacking up stuff. Turns out she was contagious and everyone in the room got the bug and now it's throughout the hospital. My friend was moved to a private room and she's in isolation until she gets over this bug.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that would be nice. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> lol, I see sports scholarships in their futures.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> My saga about the broken lamp. I went to their second location yesterday and they couldn't have been nicer. The other store offered to sell me the lamp at a 10% discount without the arm fixed. I didn't want to go for that. I could just see someone picking it up by the broken arm. The second store offered to order a new one but it would take 3 weeks so I selected another. It was $5 less than the original and they very cheerfully gave me the $5. I now have my new lamp.


Glad you finally got everything sorted Liz and got yourself a new lamp


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> I just spoke with my friend who is in hospital recovering from her leg operation. She was in a room with 2 other patients and they moved a lady in who was coughing and hacking up stuff. Turns out she was contagious and everyone in the room got the bug and now it's throughout the hospital. My friend was moved to a private room and she's in isolation until she gets over this bug.


That's terrible . Why is it hospitals seem to be lacking in common sense


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Liz, glad your lamp issue is resolved but sorry to hear about the hospital situation. I always say I never want to go to the hospital, because that's where all the sick people are! :sm16: But I hope it's not a serious bug and all the patients recover quickly.

Kaye, I think passing aunt's wrap along is a lovely idea.

Good that Gage is feeling better.

I got to the store for nummies and snackies for the Boys, so I'm safe for the time being. :sm04: A lady came by the aisle as I was looking at the treats (what we call snackies, and they know that word!) and she said it was like kitty crack as hers are addicted to them too. Then I said but they're not spoiled, and she laughed and said, "No, of course not!" LOL So I'm not alone in my predicament.

I also got Bub a new pillow...his was so flat I didn't see how it could be doing any good. So that's his birthday present. Oh, and I'll buy him supper next week but he hasn't said where he wants to go yet.

Now I really must get those pictures I've been meaning to take all day!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> oh sonja - with your perfect knitting i would want to watch you "try" and knit something like this. lol --- sam


Haven't felt much like knitting this week . Had four clear baubles that I had full intentions of filling with miniatures like the mittens one I did . Managed to do one that took me all of about 30 minutes and that's it all I've done this week


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Haven't felt much like knitting this week . Had four clear baubles that I had full intentions of filling with miniatures like the mittens one I did . Managed to do one that took me all of about 30 minutes and that's it all I've done this week


It looks good, Sonja. I am sure you will soon be back knitting again- just a temporary glitch.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Haven't felt much like knitting this week . Had four clear baubles that I had full intentions of filling with miniatures like the mittens one I did . Managed to do one that took me all of about 30 minutes and that's it all I've done this week


How absolutely adorable.

Sometimes a break in knitting is good for the hands and you are creating too. Sometimes creativity needs quiet time to bloom. Whatever the reason, no doubt you will be knitting again and those decorations are precious


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> I just spoke with my friend who is in hospital recovering from her leg operation. She was in a room with 2 other patients and they moved a lady in who was coughing and hacking up stuff. Turns out she was contagious and everyone in the room got the bug and now it's throughout the hospital. My friend was moved to a private room and she's in isolation until she gets over this bug.


So sorry about your friend. Hoping she recovers soon along with her other roommates and the Typhoid Mary. Why would they put her in a room with others. Crazy. Brings back memories of our friend we just lost to h ospital infection. He went in healthy and died. A very real problem today.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> My DH used to like buying clothes for himself and for me. He used to come shopping with me. I loved it because I knew I could trust him to tell me the truth about how the clothes looked on me. Now I have to rely on my own judgment---sometimes good---sometimes bad. :sm13:


How lovely. It must be so difficult as all the things come up reminding you of the fact that he is missing, yet a lovely memory and very special.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> Sharing is a good thing! I am enjoying it for now. Matthew wore a tshirt/Polo shirt and shorts to church today and without a coat. He does own long pants and a coat. He just isn't cold yet. This is his favorite weather.


Really something. My DGS just left the musical in a lightweight short -sleeved shirt. If they ever got stranded and had to walk he could really suffer the consequences. People don't dress for where they live, that's for sure.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

budasha said:


> My saga about the broken lamp. I went to their second location yesterday and they couldn't have been nicer. The other store offered to sell me the lamp at a 10% discount without the arm fixed. I didn't want to go for that. I could just see someone picking it up by the broken arm. The second store offered to order a new one but it would take 3 weeks so I selected another. It was $5 less than the original and they very cheerfully gave me the $5. I now have my new lamp.


So glad to hear this. I have an OTT light that I dearly love for doing my knitting or even just reading a book. I hope you will love yours.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Liz that is great that you got a lamp and that the stores were nice. Nice that you saved $$ too.



budasha said:


> My saga about the broken lamp. I went to their second location yesterday and they couldn't have been nicer. The other store offered to sell me the lamp at a 10% discount without the arm fixed. I didn't want to go for that. I could just see someone picking it up by the broken arm. The second store offered to order a new one but it would take 3 weeks so I selected another. It was $5 less than the original and they very cheerfully gave me the $5. I now have my new lamp.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It looks good, Sonja. I am sure you will soon be back knitting again- just a temporary glitch.


Thank you Julie think I need to give myself a kick up the backside or a good shake . 
I'll say good night as it's almost midnight here and I'm starting to yawn ????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Really cute ornaments Sonja. I managed to get a small 3 ft tree up today but only have lights on it so far. I'm feeling quite frustrated as I can't find the little ornaments I used on it last year. Worse still, I have "hidden" the packet of letters I have that my mom wrote to her sister when she (mom) was living in Japan after WW2. I was planning on scanning the letters and creating a book of the to send my brother and sister for a surprise. I have looked high and low and can not find them. I would have sworn I had put them in a box on top of the china cabinet but not there. Have cleaned out drawers and cupbords till I'm exhausted and still can't find them. I am just sick over it. I'll keep looking tomorrow but to be honest I can't think of any place left to look. These letters are very special to me so please pray that I find them. I know that may sound silly or trivial but they are precious to me. I feel like crying.

Going to go do a bit of knitting to see if I can take my mind off it.



Swedenme said:


> Haven't felt much like knitting this week . Had four clear baubles that I had full intentions of filling with miniatures like the mittens one I did . Managed to do one that took me all of about 30 minutes and that's it all I've done this week


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie think I need to give myself a kick up the backside or a good shake .
> I'll say good night as it's almost midnight here and I'm starting to yawn ????


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: Sleep well!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Breaking news, of interest to Fan and me, the Prime Minister of the last ten years has just announced his resignation. (John Key, by name, leader of the right wing, so-called National Party)


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, praying you find your mom's letters.
Maya and I had nice 45 min. walk, 55F, sunny, no wind.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Really cute ornaments Sonja. I managed to get a small 3 ft tree up today but only have lights on it so far. I'm feeling quite frustrated as I can't find the little ornaments I used on it last year. Worse still, I have "hidden" the packet of letters I have that my mom wrote to her sister when she (mom) was living in Japan after WW2. I was planning on scanning the letters and creating a book of the to send my brother and sister for a surprise. I have looked high and low and can not find them. I would have sworn I had put them in a box on top of the china cabinet but not there. Have cleaned out drawers and cupbords till I'm exhausted and still can't find them. I am just sick over it. I'll keep looking tomorrow but to be honest I can't think of any place left to look. These letters are very special to me so please pray that I find them. I know that may sound silly or trivial but they are precious to me. I feel like crying.
> 
> Going to go do a bit of knitting to see if I can take my mind off it.


Not trivial at all. I will pray for you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> cathy - you could look at these tiny houses. they can range in size from 100sqft to maybe 400sqft but not much bigger to be considered a little house. i think they would be great to live in - i would want mine put over a full basement (for my yarn - what else). i live in approximately 396sqft. it's good for one person - two people - you better like each other a whole lot. there is also a television program on the DIY channel that devotes one evening on half hour shows on building tiny houses. it is definitely a mind set to want to whittle your worldly good down to what you can fit in a few cubby holes and a few drawers. i would also need a "real" toilet. a lot of these use composting toilets and the like - i am not going to put that compost on my garden - i don't want to deal with it in any way - a real toilet is a must. i think it would also help if you lived somewhere where you had mostly warm days so you could spend lots of time outdoors. --- sam
> 
> http://www.homeideashq.com/2015/09/12/20-tiny-houses-for-living-in-small-homes/?gclid=CjwKEAiAmo_CBRC9qbGQssjqi28SJABYTgZxTn3mULH9A9NuuIsjGkFBgHz9w8MWpSdz72QLeS6eThoCR1zw_wcB


You definitely wouldn't want something that small here. You'd get cabin fever in winter for sure


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I just spoke with my friend who is in hospital recovering from her leg operation. She was in a room with 2 other patients and they moved a lady in who was coughing and hacking up stuff. Turns out she was contagious and everyone in the room got the bug and now it's throughout the hospital. My friend was moved to a private room and she's in isolation until she gets over this bug.


Common sense was really at work there???? I hope everyone recovers quickly


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Really cute ornaments Sonja. I managed to get a small 3 ft tree up today but only have lights on it so far. I'm feeling quite frustrated as I can't find the little ornaments I used on it last year. Worse still, I have "hidden" the packet of letters I have that my mom wrote to her sister when she (mom) was living in Japan after WW2. I was planning on scanning the letters and creating a book of the to send my brother and sister for a surprise. I have looked high and low and can not find them. I would have sworn I had put them in a box on top of the china cabinet but not there. Have cleaned out drawers and cupbords till I'm exhausted and still can't find them. I am just sick over it. I'll keep looking tomorrow but to be honest I can't think of any place left to look. These letters are very special to me so please pray that I find them. I know that may sound silly or trivial but they are precious to me. I feel like crying.
> 
> Going to go do a bit of knitting to see if I can take my mind off it.


You have my prayers that you will be able to locate these precious keepsakes. My mother would say to herself, "self, I know you know where these are, so I am going to give you 15 minutes (or however long it takes) to let me know exactly where I put them or where they are." It was incredible, because, for her, this always worked. It is worth a try as sometimes it even works for me. However, not today when I can't find the sliding cakepan cover.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Haven't felt much like knitting this week . Had four clear baubles that I had full intentions of filling with miniatures like the mittens one I did . Managed to do one that took me all of about 30 minutes and that's it all I've done this week


That's really cute. You must have a great tree with all these neat ornaments


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Liz, glad your lamp issue is resolved but sorry to hear about the hospital situation. I always say I never want to go to the hospital, because that's where all the sick people are! :sm16: But I hope it's not a serious bug and all the patients recover quickly.
> 
> Kaye, I think passing aunt's wrap along is a lovely idea.
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday to Bub! 
My cats are funny, they won't eat the kitty treats, none, haven't been able to find any that they'll eat.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Really something. My DGS just left the musical in a lightweight short -sleeved shirt. If they ever got stranded and had to walk he could really suffer the consequences. People don't dress for where they live, that's for sure.


It's so dangerous to travel without at least having proper clothing in the vehicle. We always have extra stuff along. Last winter there were warnings about not taking your coat off while driving after a young woman died of exposure because she was in an accident & froze because no one found her & she didn't have a warm coat on


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Really cute ornaments Sonja. I managed to get a small 3 ft tree up today but only have lights on it so far. I'm feeling quite frustrated as I can't find the little ornaments I used on it last year. Worse still, I have "hidden" the packet of letters I have that my mom wrote to her sister when she (mom) was living in Japan after WW2. I was planning on scanning the letters and creating a book of the to send my brother and sister for a surprise. I have looked high and low and can not find them. I would have sworn I had put them in a box on top of the china cabinet but not there. Have cleaned out drawers and cupbords till I'm exhausted and still can't find them. I am just sick over it. I'll keep looking tomorrow but to be honest I can't think of any place left to look. These letters are very special to me so please pray that I find them. I know that may sound silly or trivial but they are precious to me. I feel like crying.
> 
> Going to go do a bit of knitting to see if I can take my mind off it.


I hope you find your letters, probably you will walk into a room & there they will be, that seems what happens here.
What a nice gift idea for your family.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Haven't felt much like knitting this week . Had four clear baubles that I had full intentions of filling with miniatures like the mittens one I did . Managed to do one that took me all of about 30 minutes and that's it all I've done this week


I haven't knit today either, I did get the Light and Up shawl washed and blocking but other than a few things around the house and wrapping gifts, I just did puzzles most of the day. :sm19: I'm not going to get the gifts made that way. Oh well, I think we need a break from creating sometimes. 
Love the ornament you got finished though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Really cute ornaments Sonja. I managed to get a small 3 ft tree up today but only have lights on it so far. I'm feeling quite frustrated as I can't find the little ornaments I used on it last year. Worse still, I have "hidden" the packet of letters I have that my mom wrote to her sister when she (mom) was living in Japan after WW2. I was planning on scanning the letters and creating a book of the to send my brother and sister for a surprise. I have looked high and low and can not find them. I would have sworn I had put them in a box on top of the china cabinet but not there. Have cleaned out drawers and cupbords till I'm exhausted and still can't find them. I am just sick over it. I'll keep looking tomorrow but to be honest I can't think of any place left to look. These letters are very special to me so please pray that I find them. I know that may sound silly or trivial but they are precious to me. I feel like crying.
> 
> Going to go do a bit of knitting to see if I can take my mind off it.


Oh no! I will certainly pray and keep my fingers crossed that you find them. Think of the most unlikely place you would have put them and then check there, that's where I usually find things that I'm positive I put elsewhere. Stressful and heartbreaking for sure, but I'm sure you'll come across them soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Breaking news, of interest to Fan and me, the Prime Minister of the last ten years has just announced his resignation. (John Key, by name, leader of the right wing, so-called National Party)


Oh wow! Well hopefully, whoever takes over the position, will do a great job of it and have a bit of common sense.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Taking more codeine- and sleeping a lot, or at least resting in daytime- not sitting for too long at a stretch, seems to help. Trying to psych myself up to use the exercycle again. When it's bad I get horizontal.


Me too. They told me in hospital that sitting was the worst thing for me so I try to get up every 20 mins and do something. Horizontal is good! Take care.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh wow! Well hopefully, whoever takes over the position, will do a great job of it and have a bit of common sense.


Can't say that anyone leaps to mind! Next year's election may be more interesting than I had expected.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nicho said:


> Me too. They told me in hospital that sitting was the worst thing for me so I try to get up every 20 mins and do something. Horizontal is good! Take care.


Hi, Denise! My back and pelvis tell me when I should be moving- supposing myself to be doing some biking. How are the pain levels?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Can't say that anyone leaps to mind! Next year's election may be more interesting than I had expected.


 :sm24:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> only if it arrives Christmas Eve and leaves by Christmas Day evening. --- sam


I like your thinking.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

It's been an interesting year for politics, to say the least...!

Okay, I'm going to try and upload the Banksia photos. Happy to have them finished, though they still need a wash.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Melody, I'm glad Gage is better.
Margaret is Elizabeth better yet?
Liz, I'm glad you got things sorted out with your lamp.
Sorleena, cute sweaters, love the colors. Happy birthday to Bub.
I made a centrepiece for my aunt- a glass vase with greenery, beads & a battery tea light.
Also finished up 2 table runners I started at quilting in Thursday.
Tomorrow I'm going to Lloydminster & hopefully finish most if my shopping. It's supposed to be -14C/7F tomorrow & get progressively colder all week, down to -28C/-20F, a dose of realityÃ°ÂÂÂ³

I gathered up my hats & mitts for the school, will drop off on my way through town tomorrow. I had 2 more hats the the GKs decided they NEEDED them????, I said fine but if not worn to come back to me so I could donate them


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> It's been an interesting year for politics, to say the least...!
> 
> Okay, I'm going to try and upload the Banksia photos. Happy to have them finished, though they still need a wash.


 :sm24: 
The jumpers look great!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

And the quilts.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Wow Sorlenna, that is wonderful knitting and beautiful quilting. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> And the quilts.


These are just lovely!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorleena, great quilts.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am glad you are home now. I will continue to pray for you and hope you will have an enjoyable holiday season.


Thank you and I hope you and your family have a wonderful Christmas. All the best for the season and all good things in 2017.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

darowil said:


> And I've popped in on my way to bed.
> Been listening to the cricket- and we won the first of 3 one day matches against NZ.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: Yeah for the Aussies. Time we had a win!


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

pacer said:


> It is good to sleep on a victory. So happy for your team.


And it is always extra sweet when we beat the Kiwis (NZ) Sorry Julie! But the rivalry between our 2 countries in all sports is always intense.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Good news, hope all goes well


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Sending positive thoughts for full pain relief without the drugs.


Thanks. The day that happens will be a good day!


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hi, Denise! My back and pelvis tell me when I should be moving- supposing myself to be doing some biking. How are the pain levels?


No pain at the moment! Just an occasional twinge down my leg when I try to sit, get into bed or roll over. Compared to a month ago, nothing to complain about!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> It's been an interesting year for politics, to say the least...!
> 
> Okay, I'm going to try and upload the Banksia photos. Happy to have them finished, though they still need a wash.


Those are so pretty!


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Really cute ornaments Sonja. I managed to get a small 3 ft tree up today but only have lights on it so far. I'm feeling quite frustrated as I can't find the little ornaments I used on it last year. Worse still, I have "hidden" the packet of letters I have that my mom wrote to her sister when she (mom) was living in Japan after WW2. I was planning on scanning the letters and creating a book of the to send my brother and sister for a surprise. I have looked high and low and can not find them. I would have sworn I had put them in a box on top of the china cabinet but not there. Have cleaned out drawers and cupbords till I'm exhausted and still can't find them. I am just sick over it. I'll keep looking tomorrow but to be honest I can't think of any place left to look. These letters are very special to me so please pray that I find them. I know that may sound silly or trivial but they are precious to me. I feel like crying.
> 
> Going to go do a bit of knitting to see if I can take my mind off it.


So sorry you can't find the letters Gwen. Hope they turn up soon!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Melody, I'm glad Gage is better.
> Margaret is Elizabeth better yet?
> Liz, I'm glad you got things sorted out with your lamp.
> Sorleena, cute sweaters, love the colors. Happy birthday to Bub.
> ...


Love the runner and gloves and mitts. 
I'm glad I do not live anywhere that gets that cold anymore. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> And the quilts.


Really pretty!


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> It's been an interesting year for politics, to say the least...!
> 
> Okay, I'm going to try and upload the Banksia photos. Happy to have them finished, though they still need a wash.


So pretty! Love the pattern.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What beautiful sweater you've done! I know they will love them.


Sorlenna said:


> It's been an interesting year for politics, to say the least...!
> 
> Okay, I'm going to try and upload the Banksia photos. Happy to have them finished, though they still need a wash.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I love your table runner. I had all kinds of plans to get one done for this year and still haven't....procrastination is my middle name here. Please keep your cold weathr there; ours is dropping but sure don't want it anywhere near that cold. Just thinking about it makes me shiver!


Bonnie7591 said:


> Melody, I'm glad Gage is better.
> Margaret is Elizabeth better yet?
> Liz, I'm glad you got things sorted out with your lamp.
> Sorleena, cute sweaters, love the colors. Happy birthday to Bub.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Girl you have been busy with a capital B! Love the quilts.


Sorlenna said:


> And the quilts.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Glad the pain isn't as bad as it was and hope it will continue to improve even more.



nicho said:


> No pain at the moment! Just an occasional twinge down my leg when I try to sit, get into bed or roll over. Compared to a month ago, nothing to complain about!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay since there are several of you online I'm going to put this out there in hopes someone can help me.

Pattern says the following: K2, *K2tog, k2, inc 1 in the next 2 stitches, K3, K2tog; rep from * to last 2 sts, K2

Question: Where it says "inc 1 in the next 2 stitches, K3 Does this mean when I do the K3 I knit twice in the first 2 of the 3 OR exactly what?

I hope someone online now can help me as I need to knit, knit,knit on this afghan. Thanks in advance!

*Edit...here is the pattern and it is row 6 I have a question with. (freebie from Lion Brand)*


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I read it as increase in the next two stitches, then knit 3 but I don't know what your stitch count is or what the stitch count is for each pattern repeat. Hopefully Sorlenna will be able to tell us since she has more experience writing patters.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I too was thinking a lot about her a while back so I got in touch
> She is doing fine just very busy. Long story short .she was in a bit of a funk so joined a knitting group were she met a friend she hadn't seen in years . This friend is a girl guide leader and now mags is a brownie leader and enjoying it very much


Thank you Sonja. I have been worrying about her. I am glad she is doing so well.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> And the quilts.


They are gorgeous. I really love the middle one.

The sweaters are beautiful too.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Sharing is a good thing! I am enjoying it for now. Matthew wore a tshirt/Polo shirt and shorts to church today and without a coat. He does own long pants and a coat. He just isn't cold yet. This is his favorite weather.


Well, you shared! We were to get rain around 6. Amber and I went to a Christmas party this evening. It was cloudy and chilly, but dry at 4:30. When we left to come home, it was a mix of rain and snow. In the 10 minutes it took us to get to my house, it had changed to all snow. We had a good time, though! Great food, and a sing along. Good company, too.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> I think Tami and Sam want it. :sm23: :sm23:


 :sm23: NOT!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay and Thanks....


Poledra65 said:


> I read it as increase in the next two stitches, then knit 3 but I don't know what your stitch count is or what the stitch count is for each pattern repeat. Hopefully Sorlenna will be able to tell us since she has more experience writing patters.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> :sm23: NOT!


 :sm23: Are you sure? lol


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Oh, I do feel for you, Fan! I suffer from a husband who thinks nothing of going off to the shops in his gardening clothes. There have been occasions in the past where particularly disreputable garments have mysteriously 'disappeared', and there are several things that I plan a similar fate for at an early opportunity! We have both had a good laugh today, though. The fashion section of the magazine that comes with The Observer (a Sunday newspaper) has a picture of a skinny young man wearing an oversized cardigan which has unraveled in several places and seems to have lost any shape it once had. Helpfully, we are told where to buy this garment - at the bargain price of only £1,250!!! I was making plans to turn out a few of these high fashion items to sell for a large profit, until Bill pointed out that I would probably struggle to produce anything quite that bad. And I did have to admit that even at his worst, he is never quite that scruffy.
> 
> It makes last week's designer ripped jeans sound like quite a sane choice of clothing.
> 
> :sm16:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay since there are several of you online I'm going to put this out there in hopes someone can help me.
> 
> Pattern says the following: K2, *K2tog, k2, inc 1 in the next 2 stitches, K3, K2tog; rep from * to last 2 sts, K2
> 
> ...


I read this as k2*k2tog k2 Inc in next stitch Inc in next stitch kits k2tog * do between the starts until 2 sts remain then k2


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Prayers she is found safe


My brother tells me there is an article in the paper. I haven't read it yet but will let you know what's happened.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Golly and that was over 1,000 pounds!


It's amazing how some people can get sucked in.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, you shared! We were to get rain around 6. Amber and I went to a Christmas party this evening. It was cloudy and chilly, but dry at 4:30. When we left to come home, it was a mix of rain and snow. In the 10 minutes it took us to get to my house, it had changed to all snow. We had a good time, though! Great food, and a sing along. Good company, too.


We are still getting it and we were supposed to get 2 inches. We have exceeded that amount. You might get blessed for quite a while if I sent it


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> cathy - you could look at these tiny houses. they can range in size from 100sqft to maybe 400sqft but not much bigger to be considered a little house. i think they would be great to live in - i would want mine put over a full basement (for my yarn - what else). i live in approximately 396sqft. it's good for one person - two people - you better like each other a whole lot. there is also a television program on the DIY channel that devotes one evening on half hour shows on building tiny houses. it is definitely a mind set to want to whittle your worldly good down to what you can fit in a few cubby holes and a few drawers. i would also need a "real" toilet. a lot of these use composting toilets and the like - i am not going to put that compost on my garden - i don't want to deal with it in any way - a real toilet is a must. i think it would also help if you lived somewhere where you had mostly warm days so you could spend lots of time outdoors. --- sam
> 
> http://www.homeideashq.com/2015/09/12/20-tiny-houses-for-living-in-small-homes/?gclid=CjwKEAiAmo_CBRC9qbGQssjqi28SJABYTgZxTn3mULH9A9NuuIsjGkFBgHz9w8MWpSdz72QLeS6eThoCR1zw_wcB


Sam, what do you think I have? :sm02: The RV is maybe 300 sq feet, maybe less. Of course, we still have the sticks and bricks house with all of our "stuff"! If we ever go full time, we are going to have a LOT of stuff to down size!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I just spoke with my friend who is in hospital recovering from her leg operation. She was in a room with 2 other patients and they moved a lady in who was coughing and hacking up stuff. Turns out she was contagious and everyone in the room got the bug and now it's throughout the hospital. My friend was moved to a private room and she's in isolation until she gets over this bug.


Sorry to hear about your friend. That is why I hate going in to the hospital for any reason, visiting, blood work........ Which I have to do tomorrow.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> We are still getting it and we were supposed to get 2 inches. We have exceeded that amount. You might get blessed for quite a while if I sent it


I haven't heard from David yet, he should be well parked by now, and settled in for the night, I'll call him around 8 if he doesn't call me, last week he didn't call, he was reading lost all track of time, ended up reading until midnight, then he had to be up by 4am, so now I'll call him if I don't hear.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> With express delivery too. lolol


Gee, thanks friend! :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Sorry to hear about your friend. That is why I hate going in to the hospital for any reason, visiting, blood work........ Which I have to do tomorrow.


Hopefully you won't catch anything.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Gee, thanks friend! :sm23:


LOL! Sorry!! I don't want it either. Hopefully David won't bring it back with him.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Haven't felt much like knitting this week . Had four clear baubles that I had full intentions of filling with miniatures like the mittens one I did . Managed to do one that took me all of about 30 minutes and that's it all I've done this week


Pretty!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

We're getting rain....rained all day, suppose to have rain tomorrow too. Temps for us are pretty chilly right now at 43 F but is supposed to be in the upper 50s and low 60s during the day most of the week.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for the kind comments on my work. Now if I can finish the other umpteen I have in the workroom...!



Gweniepooh said:


> Okay since there are several of you online I'm going to put this out there in hopes someone can help me.
> 
> Pattern says the following: K2, *K2tog, k2, inc 1 in the next 2 stitches, K3, K2tog; rep from * to last 2 sts, K2
> 
> *Edit...here is the pattern and it is row 6 I have a question with. (freebie from Lion Brand)*


*

I'm reading it as: k2, *k2tog, k2, inc in each of the next two sts (not sure how you do increases, but I'd knit front and back twice), k3, k2tog. Since you decrease twice in each repeat, you need to make 2 to maintain the stitch count, which I read as a repeat of 11 stitches. Does that make sense?*


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sam, another good batch of recipes.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> at least they were nice about it and gave you the difference in price. do you like the new lamp as well? --- sam


No I don't but it will do the job.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Really cute ornaments Sonja. I managed to get a small 3 ft tree up today but only have lights on it so far. I'm feeling quite frustrated as I can't find the little ornaments I used on it last year. Worse still, I have "hidden" the packet of letters I have that my mom wrote to her sister when she (mom) was living in Japan after WW2. I was planning on scanning the letters and creating a book of the to send my brother and sister for a surprise. I have looked high and low and can not find them. I would have sworn I had put them in a box on top of the china cabinet but not there. Have cleaned out drawers and cupbords till I'm exhausted and still can't find them. I am just sick over it. I'll keep looking tomorrow but to be honest I can't think of any place left to look. These letters are very special to me so please pray that I find them. I know that may sound silly or trivial but they are precious to me. I feel like crying.
> 
> Going to go do a bit of knitting to see if I can take my mind off it.


I'm sorry, Gwen. I am sending prayers that you will soon find them. Didn't you move the china cabinet and other things this summer? Think back to where you stored everything, before putting it all back. Perhaps trying to retrace your steps will help you find them. That would be a wonderful surprise gift for your brother and sister.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> only if it arrives Christmas Eve and leaves by Christmas Day evening. --- sam


Oh, I'm with you all the way.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes it does pretty much make sense....does it matter if I do my increases in the K2 stitches or the K3 stitches? I figured I would do the increase as knit F & B.

Thank you ALL that have been helping me....I can make the simplest pattern difficult.


Sorlenna said:


> Thanks for the kind comments on my work. Now if I can finish the other umpteen I have in the workroom...!
> 
> I'm reading it as: k2, *k2tog, k2, inc in each of the next two sts (not sure how you do increases, but I'd knit front and back twice), k3, k2tog. Since you decrease twice in each repeat, you need to make 2 to maintain the stitch count, which I read as a repeat of 11 stitches. Does that make sense?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> someone wasn't thinking clearly. --- sam


Yes, I wonder where their brains were.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I'm sorry, Gwen. I am sending prayers that you will soon find them. Didn't you move the china cabinet and other things this summer? Think back to where you stored everything, before putting it all back. Perhaps trying to retrace your steps will help you find them. That would be a wonderful surprise gift for your brother and sister.


I always try to visualize myself the last place I remember having something. Nine out of ten times, it works. Sending positive thoughts for you!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's terrible . Why is it hospitals seem to be lacking in common sense


It's mind-boggling.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I'm sorry, Gwen. I am sending prayers that you will soon find them. Didn't you move the china cabinet and other things this summer? Think back to where you stored everything, before putting it all back. Perhaps trying to retrace your steps will help you find them. That would be a wonderful surprise gift for your brother and sister.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's so dangerous to travel without at least having proper clothing in the vehicle. We always have extra stuff along. Last winter there were warnings about not taking your coat off while driving after a young woman died of exposure because she was in an accident & froze because no one found her & she didn't have a warm coat on


My dad always preached being prepared for the weather. I always had extra things in the car in the winter, including a blanket. I still carry a blanket in the car, and need to put it in again. I have been trying to get that through the grandsons heads this past couple of weeks.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Hello all - sorry to hear of the illnesses going around...hope all are well soon!!!

Love all the photos, such fun to see!!!

Antibiotics are gone and so far so good...hope this is the end of it!

I took a dear friend shopping today to get her out of her house. She's had to put two of her three fur babies down within the past month! She has one little fur baby left but deeply feels the loss of the other two  We found some awesome sales so I was able to fulfill dear daughter-in-laws wishes for only three things for grandson Tate...something to play with - already have that, something to read - already have that, something to wear - found tops and pants today! We went to an outlet mall and my friend found things for her grandchildren and we also indulged our love of kitchen gadgets by looking through the two kitchen stores in that mall. We didn't come out with anything but it sure was fun to look 

After that we proceeded a little farther up the road and visited my dear daughter-in-law and grandson. He was in rare form and wasn't too sure about my friend but soon warmed up to her and was talking a blue streak by the time we left. I was just there yesterday and promised to mend one of her smocks she wears at work (doing hair). She didn't tell me where the repair was to be made so I looked around and it seemed to me the side seam by the pocket is what needed to be reinforced. She texted me last night to thank me for reinforcing that seam but the repair was needed in the armhole. Oh my goodness was I ever embarrassed. I did not see any rip or tear but there it was on the photo she sent - hahahahahaha. I felt so bad that I tucked my sewing machine in the car today and said I'd fix it for her. Back at the outlet mall, we stopped in my son's store and visited a bit and then headed for home. It was a nice afternoon and my friend felt better. Oh, and all the Christmas stockings were delivered and I don't have to worry about them anymore! WHEW!!!

We had two inches of snow overnight at my house but the temps got up to 38 degrees F so it all melted. I wonder if we will even have snow for Christmas? It seems very odd for some of the grass to be green still in December here.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> I haven't heard from David yet, he should be well parked by now, and settled in for the night, I'll call him around 8 if he doesn't call me, last week he didn't call, he was reading lost all track of time, ended up reading until midnight, then he had to be up by 4am, so now I'll call him if I don't hear.


I hope you hear from him. We have had cars off the road and many sirens today.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes it does pretty much make sense....does it matter if I do my increases in the K2 stitches or the K3 stitches? I figured I would do the increase as knit F & B.
> 
> Thank you ALL that have been helping me....I can make the simplest pattern difficult.


The k2 and k3 are by themselves--you're working those as regular knit stitches and then doing the increases in the middle two.

So: K2, *K2tog, k2, kf&b twice (makes four from these two stitches), K3, K2tog; rep from * to last 2 sts, K2

I didn't open the pattern, but if you have a repeat of 11 sts, that's how it will go.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> It's been an interesting year for politics, to say the least...!
> 
> Okay, I'm going to try and upload the Banksia photos. Happy to have them finished, though they still need a wash.


Very pretty.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Haven't felt much like knitting this week . Had four clear baubles that I had full intentions of filling with miniatures like the mittens one I did . Managed to do one that took me all of about 30 minutes and that's it all I've done this week


I'm sorry you're not in the mood to knit but your bauble is cute.l Maybe you just need to take some time to think of something other than knitting for a couple of days. The baubles could just be the therapy you need.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Melody, I'm glad Gage is better.
> Margaret is Elizabeth better yet?
> Liz, I'm glad you got things sorted out with your lamp.
> Sorleena, cute sweaters, love the colors. Happy birthday to Bub.
> ...


Very pretty table runners. Your aunt will love her centerpiece. There will be some warm happy kids with the hats and mittens.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> And the quilts.


Love them!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes it does pretty much make sense....does it matter if I do my increases in the K2 stitches or the K3 stitches? I figured I would do the increase as knit F & B.
> 
> Thank you ALL that have been helping me....I can make the simplest pattern difficult.


I think it would, because it will impact the rest of the pattern if you put them in the K3 instead. 
Sometimes the simplest patterns are the hardest in my experience, those are always the ones I have problems with, after all, I had to take 3 days to figure out the bias rib for the wrap, only to figure out that I was missing a stitch, don't know where it went but it was gone.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, David just called, said he and snow are no longer friends. lolol
Said the other people on the road are freaking out in the snow.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Just got back from Ohio this afternoon! DH and I made an emergency run out to our DD's because one of the triplets was hospitalized in the PICU with pneumonia. The other two and their brother all have colds!! DD stayed with Emmet all five days he was there but now he is home and doing very well. Thank the Lord!! We had so much fun with the boys despite the worry. Now DH is on the sofa under an afghan with the chills! He will be fine I am sure.

Have missed so much here! Thank you Sam for this week's start and the fabulous recipes. Hope to try several if my kitchen gets all hooked up (still under construction!!)...and thank you Summary Queens as there is no way I could ever catch up without you!

Very little done here for the holidays. Nothing outside.....the only ones on the street. We looks like Scrooges!! Things will all work out as they are meant to be.

Prayers for those not well. I am so thankful to have the Tea Party to come to for fun and friendship (especially when stressed out!)


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> So sorry about your friend. Hoping she recovers soon along with her other roommates and the Typhoid Mary. Why would they put her in a room with others. Crazy. Brings back memories of our friend we just lost to h ospital infection. He went in healthy and died. A very real problem today.


Thanks Daralene. My friend is supposed to check out on Tuesday depending on her condition. She is so tiny. She normally weighs 104 lbs but now only weighs 94. Why they moved this woman into her room is a big question and hopefully someone will push for an answer. I know her son arrived there this afternoon so maybe he'll look into it. I understand how awful it was that your friend died from that infection. It is so senseless.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Hello all - sorry to hear of the illnesses going around...hope all are well soon!!!
> 
> Love all the photos, such fun to see!!!
> 
> ...


That was so nice that you were able to get your friend out and about, sorry about her furbabies, that is so hard, they are family members too. 
Tate sure is growing up fast.
LOL! I had the same problem with a comforter that Marla wanted me to fix, I fixed the only spot I could find, then found out that the tear was in the middle. :sm16:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I read it as increase in the next two stitches, then knit 3 but I don't know what your stitch count is or what the stitch count is for each pattern repeat. Hopefully Sorlenna will be able to tell us since she has more experience writing patters.


I read it the same as Kaye Jo does. The increases come before the knit 3. The stitches that you will increase in are NOT part of the knit 3, they come before the knit 3.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm23: Are you sure? lol


Yep!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you again Sorlenna. I wish "they" would write in "dummy proof" directions. You are super in helping this old dummy out! {{{{{HUGS}}}}}

Off to knit a bit....


Sorlenna said:


> The k2 and k3 are by themselves--you're working those as regular knit stitches and then doing the increases in the middle two.
> 
> So: K2, *K2tog, k2, kf&b twice (makes four from these two stitches), K3, K2tog; rep from * to last 2 sts, K2
> 
> I didn't open the pattern, but if you have a repeat of 11 sts, that's how it will go.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> How lovely. It must be so difficult as all the things come up reminding you of the fact that he is missing, yet a lovely memory and very special.


It seems that more and more things remind me of our good times.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> So glad to hear this. I have an OTT light that I dearly love for doing my knitting or even just reading a book. I hope you will love yours.


I don't have a Ott Light but wish I did. I keep forgetting to check the coupons at Michaels. Sometimes they have a half price special.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> We are still getting it and we were supposed to get 2 inches. We have exceeded that amount. You might get blessed for quite a while if I sent it


By the looks of the weather channel app, we are going to change back to rain soon, if we haven't already, and no accumulation.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You make me feel less "dumb" Kaye Jo...thanks...and yes, I know I'm not dumb but sure feel stumped at times. LOL Sending prayers that David will become "friends" with the snow again or better still just stay save and warm!

I also am working on a mermaid bunting for a friend's grandbaby. I will say I'm proud of myself in that I learned how to do a spring stitch watching on youtube....thank God for youtube tutorials. I am definitely a visual learner!

TTYL to everyone....stay warm & safe EVERYONE!


Poledra65 said:


> I think it would, because it will impact the rest of the pattern if you put them in the K3 instead.
> Sometimes the simplest patterns are the hardest in my experience, those are always the ones I have problems with, after all, I had to take 3 days to figure out the bias rib for the wrap, only to figure out that I was missing a stitch, don't know where it went but it was gone.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hopefully you won't catch anything.


From your lips to God's ears! Routine blood work, but I hate going, especially this time of year. Don't handle needles to begin with :sm19:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Prayers for all of the triplets Nannyof6GS...Glad the one is home from the hospital.


Nannyof6GS said:


> Just got back from Ohio this afternoon! DH and I made an emergency run out to our DD's because one of the triplets was hospitalized in the PICU with pneumonia. The other two and their brother all have colds!! DD stayed with Emmet all five days he was there but now he is home and doing very well. Thank the Lord!! We had so much fun with the boys despite the worry. Now DH is on the sofa under an afghan with the chills! He will be fine I am sure.
> 
> Have missed so much here! Thank you Sam for this week's start and the fabulous recipes. Hope to try several if my kitchen gets all hooked up (still under construction!!)...and thank you Summary Queens as there is no way I could ever catch up without you!
> 
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Breaking news, of interest to Fan and me, the Prime Minister of the last ten years has just announced his resignation. (John Key, by name, leader of the right wing, so-called National Party)


Is that good news for you?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's so dangerous to travel without at least having proper clothing in the vehicle. We always have extra stuff along. Last winter there were warnings about not taking your coat off while driving after a young woman died of exposure because she was in an accident & froze because no one found her & she didn't have a warm coat on


In your neck of the woods, it's doubly dangerous to go without warm clothing and other safety measures in your vehicle. Terrible about that young woman.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> It's been an interesting year for politics, to say the least...!
> 
> Okay, I'm going to try and upload the Banksia photos. Happy to have them finished, though they still need a wash.


Sorlenna, those sweaters are absolutely gorgeous. Great job.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nicho said:


> No pain at the moment! Just an occasional twinge down my leg when I try to sit, get into bed or roll over. Compared to a month ago, nothing to complain about!


 :sm24: Long may it be thus!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Sorry!! I don't want it either. Hopefully David won't bring it back with him.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> We're getting rain....rained all day, suppose to have rain tomorrow too. Temps for us are pretty chilly right now at 43 F but is supposed to be in the upper 50s and low 60s during the day most of the week.


I am glad you are getting rain. I know you need it.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you again Sorlenna. I wish "they" would write in "dummy proof" directions. You are super in helping this old dummy out! {{{{{HUGS}}}}}
> 
> Off to knit a bit....


I know what you mean, as I've done the same with differently worded patterns. Happy to help when I can! And isn't spring stitch fun?

I just went to the site for the crocodile stitch mitts I was planning to make for DD#2, and the site is unavailable. :sm13: I'm sure I could figure it out but my brain doesn't want to work that hard right now. Guess I'll do something else and check back later.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Nannyof6GS said:


> Just got back from Ohio this afternoon! DH and I made an emergency run out to our DD's because one of the triplets was hospitalized in the PICU with pneumonia. The other two and their brother all have colds!! DD stayed with Emmet all five days he was there but now he is home and doing very well. Thank the Lord!! We had so much fun with the boys despite the worry. Now DH is on the sofa under an afghan with the chills! He will be fine I am sure.
> 
> Have missed so much here! Thank you Sam for this week's start and the fabulous recipes. Hope to try several if my kitchen gets all hooked up (still under construction!!)...and thank you Summary Queens as there is no way I could ever catch up without you!
> 
> ...


I'm very glad that the triplets are fine, that's a relief for you all, I'm sure. 
We are very glad to have you also. 
I hope that your DH's bug passes quickly.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Thanks for the kind comments on my work. Now if I can finish the other umpteen I have in the workroom...!
> 
> I'm reading it as: k2, *k2tog, k2, inc in each of the next two sts (not sure how you do increases, but I'd knit front and back twice), k3, k2tog. Since you decrease twice in each repeat, you need to make 2 to maintain the stitch count, which I read as a repeat of 11 stitches. Does that make sense?


That's the way I read it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Melody, I'm glad Gage is better.
> Margaret is Elizabeth better yet?
> Liz, I'm glad you got things sorted out with your lamp.
> Sorleena, cute sweaters, love the colors. Happy birthday to Bub.
> ...


Bonnie, nice work. I'm sure the hats and mitts will be appreciated.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Wow Sorlenna, that is wonderful knitting and beautiful quilting. Thanks for sharing.


I'm sure in agreement there.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You make me feel less "dumb" Kaye Jo...thanks...and yes, I know I'm not dumb but sure feel stumped at times. LOL Sending prayers that David will become "friends" with the snow again or better still just stay save and warm!
> 
> I also am working on a mermaid bunting for a friend's grandbaby. I will say I'm proud of myself in that I learned how to do a spring stitch watching on youtube....thank God for youtube tutorials. I am definitely a visual learner!
> 
> TTYL to everyone....stay warm & safe EVERYONE!


LOL! He said unlikely, but he is nice and warm. lol And that he and his sleeping bag are friends though. 
I'm going to have to look that up, I love youtube for so many things. lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes it does pretty much make sense....does it matter if I do my increases in the K2 stitches or the K3 stitches? I figured I would do the increase as knit F & B.
> 
> Thank you ALL that have been helping me....I can make the simplest pattern difficult.


Gwen it is more a matter of being consistent in how you interpret it, even if it's not quite what they mean't.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm very glad that the triplets are fine, that's a relief for you all, I'm sure.
> We are very glad to have you also.
> I hope that your DH's bug passes quickly.


That is so scary. My son had pneumonia when he was a baby and I'd never been so scared. Glad your little one is recovered. Healing thoughts for your DH.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorienna, love the sweaters and the quilts are special too.
Bonnie, table runner quilt pretty as are hats and mitts.
I started another k1p1 watch cap.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Nannyof6GS said:


> Just got back from Ohio this afternoon! DH and I made an emergency run out to our DD's because one of the triplets was hospitalized in the PICU with pneumonia. The other two and their brother all have colds!! DD stayed with Emmet all five days he was there but now he is home and doing very well. Thank the Lord!! We had so much fun with the boys despite the worry. Now DH is on the sofa under an afghan with the chills! He will be fine I am sure.
> 
> Have missed so much here! Thank you Sam for this week's start and the fabulous recipes. Hope to try several if my kitchen gets all hooked up (still under construction!!)...and thank you Summary Queens as there is no way I could ever catch up without you!
> 
> ...


Glad that good came out of the emergency.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Nannyof6GS said:


> Just got back from Ohio this afternoon! DH and I made an emergency run out to our DD's because one of the triplets was hospitalized in the PICU with pneumonia. The other two and their brother all have colds!! DD stayed with Emmet all five days he was there but now he is home and doing very well. Thank the Lord!! We had so much fun with the boys despite the worry. Now DH is on the sofa under an afghan with the chills! He will be fine I am sure.
> 
> Have missed so much here! Thank you Sam for this week's start and the fabulous recipes. Hope to try several if my kitchen gets all hooked up (still under construction!!)...and thank you Summary Queens as there is no way I could ever catch up without you!
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear the little one was in the hospital. Glad to hear he is home, and hope they all didn't share with you and DH.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay since there are several of you online I'm going to put this out there in hopes someone can help me.
> 
> Pattern says the following: K2, *K2tog, k2, inc 1 in the next 2 stitches, K3, K2tog; rep from * to last 2 sts, K2
> 
> ...


*

In my opinion, you would increase in the two stitches prior to the K3. If someone doesn't agree, I'm sure they'll speak up.*


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Is that good news for you?


Depends on the outcome of next year's election- but it may make things more even between the two larger parties.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay since there are several of you online I'm going to put this out there in hopes someone can help me.
> 
> Pattern says the following: K2, *K2tog, k2, inc 1 in the next 2 stitches, K3, K2tog; rep from * to last 2 sts, K2
> 
> ...


*

I would increase in 2 stitches & then knit 3*


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Sorry to hear about your friend. That is why I hate going in to the hospital for any reason, visiting, blood work........ Which I have to do tomorrow.


Isn't there a blood clinic you can go to rather than the hospital?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you again Sorlenna. I wish "they" would write in "dummy proof" directions. You are super in helping this old dummy out! {{{{{HUGS}}}}}
> 
> Off to knit a bit....


You are NOT a dummy! It's almost 10:30 at night. No wonder you are getting confused! Look at it again in the morning with fresh eyes. It's one of those that you just have to blindly follow the pattern, no "thinking" about it. Just do each separate step in that row of instructions, instead of reading the whole line. K2. stop. K2tog. stop, K frt and back, Kf&b, K3. ect until that row is finished. Sometimes that is the only way I can do a pattern row. It's like knitting socks. :sm02: When you get to the heel, you just blindly follow the pattern. And it works..


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> It seems that more and more things remind me of our good times.


That is a good thing. Hugs.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I don't have a Ott Light but wish I did. I keep forgetting to check the coupons at Michaels. Sometimes they have a half price special.


If you have a JoAnn Fabric, check there also.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Wave Stitch (multiple of 11 + 4 sts)
Rows 1-5: Knit.
Row 6 (RS): K2, *k2tog, k2, inc 1 in next 2 sts, k3, k2tog; rep from * to last 2 sts, k2. Row 7: K2, p to last 2 sts, k2.

Gwen, for row 6, 
You *k2, k2tog, k2 
then inc 1 st in next 2 stitches, (this makes up for the two k2togethers), k3, k2 tog; rep. From * to last 2 sets, k2


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Isn't there a blood clinic you can go to rather than the hospital?


Not convenient that takes my insurance.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Nannyof6GS said:


> Just got back from Ohio this afternoon! DH and I made an emergency run out to our DD's because one of the triplets was hospitalized in the PICU with pneumonia. The other two and their brother all have colds!! DD stayed with Emmet all five days he was there but now he is home and doing very well. Thank the Lord!! We had so much fun with the boys despite the worry. Now DH is on the sofa under an afghan with the chills! He will be fine I am sure.
> 
> Have missed so much here! Thank you Sam for this week's start and the fabulous recipes. Hope to try several if my kitchen gets all hooked up (still under construction!!)...and thank you Summary Queens as there is no way I could ever catch up without you!
> 
> ...


Sorry the little ones have been so sick, hope your DH doesn't get too sick.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Gwen I read it the same as KayeJo ☺

Sorlenna the sweaters are beautiful and quilts look fantastic.????

Bonnie the mitts and hats look so warm and will 
be much appreciated . The table runner looks awesome ????

10:35 pm and I am off to bed. ????

It has been doing this for the last few hours. 
❄❄❄❄❄


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Hello all - sorry to hear of the illnesses going around...hope all are well soon!!!
> 
> Love all the photos, such fun to see!!!
> 
> ...


How good of you to take your friend out. I'm sure it was what she needed and the both of you had a good time out.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Gwen I read it the same as KayeJo ☺
> 
> Sorlenna the sweaters are beautiful and quilts look fantastic.????
> 
> ...


Oh, you can keep the snow also, please, though David said "oh I'm bring this snow back with me". lol I sure hope not.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That is a good thing. Hugs.


Thanks. I know I'm not the only one.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, here are two lizards I stenciled on bathroom wall several years ago. Got stencil at Walmart it had two stencils so you did base then put second stencil on and did new color.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm finally caught up. Off to bed. Night all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

holding good thoughts that you find the letters in the morning. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Really cute ornaments Sonja. I managed to get a small 3 ft tree up today but only have lights on it so far. I'm feeling quite frustrated as I can't find the little ornaments I used on it last year. Worse still, I have "hidden" the packet of letters I have that my mom wrote to her sister when she (mom) was living in Japan after WW2. I was planning on scanning the letters and creating a book of the to send my brother and sister for a surprise. I have looked high and low and can not find them. I would have sworn I had put them in a box on top of the china cabinet but not there. Have cleaned out drawers and cupbords till I'm exhausted and still can't find them. I am just sick over it. I'll keep looking tomorrow but to be honest I can't think of any place left to look. These letters are very special to me so please pray that I find them. I know that may sound silly or trivial but they are precious to me. I feel like crying.
> 
> Going to go do a bit of knitting to see if I can take my mind off it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy birthday bub - hope you have a great day. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are beautiful sorlenna - they will look great in them. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> It's been an interesting year for politics, to say the least...!
> 
> Okay, I'm going to try and upload the Banksia photos. Happy to have them finished, though they still need a wash.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> If you have a JoAnn Fabric, check there also.


I'm considering an Ott light for myself for Christmas... I've long wanted one and Joann is very close. I'm watching the ads. It's way too dark in the workroom.

Stay warm, all you getting snow.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are lovely sorlenna - what a lot of work. they are going to love them. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> And the quilts.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, here are two lizards I stenciled on bathroom wall several years ago. Got stencil at Walmart it had two stencils so you did base then put second stencil on and did new color.


My spirit animal! Love it. I have lizards hanging all over the house.

My BFF lost a furbaby this week as well, but appreciated the little dog lived to 17. Sweet little thing.

And more hearty thanks on comments on my work! Hugs.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would say the knit three is a separate instruction. i would think m1 on the first stitch which would make two stitches - k1 (the second of the two stitches) and then k3. hopefully someone is better at this than i am. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Okay since there are several of you online I'm going to put this out there in hopes someone can help me.
> 
> Pattern says the following: K2, *K2tog, k2, inc 1 in the next 2 stitches, K3, K2tog; rep from * to last 2 sts, K2
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they don't know us very well do they tami? --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> :sm23: NOT!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> My spirit animal! Love it. I have lizards hanging all over the house.
> 
> My BFF lost a furbaby this week as well, but appreciated the little dog lived to 17. Sweet little thing.
> 
> And more hearty thanks on comments on my work! Hugs.


So sorry that your BFF lost a furbaby, but you are right, 17 is quite a good long life, still hard though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> they don't know us very well do they tami? --- sam


 :sm09:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it is a nice size - if i was going to live in a camper i would want a 33ft trailer (caravan). i could have a small stack w/d in it. the only thing would be finding room for all my yarn. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Sam, what do you think I have? :sm02: The RV is maybe 300 sq feet, maybe less. Of course, we still have the sticks and bricks house with all of our "stuff"! If we ever go full time, we are going to have a LOT of stuff to down size!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ours is stopped and i have an idea tami's is too. it will be gone by morning tami - never fear. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Gee, thanks friend! :sm23:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that page was sonja's ornament on - i somehow totally missed it. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Pretty!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

absolutely sorlenna - now that i read it again i would know exactly what to do. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Thanks for the kind comments on my work. Now if I can finish the other umpteen I have in the workroom...!
> 
> I'm reading it as: k2, *k2tog, k2, inc in each of the next two sts (not sure how you do increases, but I'd knit front and back twice), k3, k2tog. Since you decrease twice in each repeat, you need to make 2 to maintain the stitch count, which I read as a repeat of 11 stitches. Does that make sense?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gwen, try praying to St Anthony to find your missing letters. He is the patron saint for finding missing items, can't hurt and good luck with your search.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you want to do the increases in the two stitches - then k3. --- sam

K2, *k2tog, k2, inc 1 in next 2 sts, k3, k2tog would be - k2, k2tog, k2, inc.1 inc1 (which makes 4sts), k3, k2tog - repeat.



Gweniepooh said:


> Yes it does pretty much make sense....does it matter if I do my increases in the K2 stitches or the K3 stitches? I figured I would do the increase as knit F & B.
> 
> Thank you ALL that have been helping me....I can make the simplest pattern difficult.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

glad you are home safe and sound. tons of healing energy zooming to your husband to help him shake what ever he has. hope the children are all back in the pink and doing well. --- sam



Nannyof6GS said:


> Just got back from Ohio this afternoon! DH and I made an emergency run out to our DD's because one of the triplets was hospitalized in the PICU with pneumonia. The other two and their brother all have colds!! DD stayed with Emmet all five days he was there but now he is home and doing very well. Thank the Lord!! We had so much fun with the boys despite the worry. Now DH is on the sofa under an afghan with the chills! He will be fine I am sure.
> 
> Have missed so much here! Thank you Sam for this week's start and the fabulous recipes. Hope to try several if my kitchen gets all hooked up (still under construction!!)...and thank you Summary Queens as there is no way I could ever catch up without you!
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so does joann's. you also might visit http://www.kenssewingcenter.com/ which is where mine came from. --- sam



budasha said:


> I don't have a Ott Light but wish I did. I keep forgetting to check the coupons at Michaels. Sometimes they have a half price special.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good night all, I'm making good progress on the Architexture, and I think it's about time for bed, thought about putting the Hogfather DVD in, but I think it'll wait until tomorrow. 
Sweet dreams!


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Glad the pain isn't as bad as it was and hope it will continue to improve even more.


Thanks Gwen, I hope so too!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> How absolutely adorable.
> 
> Sometimes a break in knitting is good for the hands and you are creating too. Sometimes creativity needs quiet time to bloom. Whatever the reason, no doubt you will be knitting again and those decorations are precious


Thank you Daralene


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Really cute ornaments Sonja. I managed to get a small 3 ft tree up today but only have lights on it so far. I'm feeling quite frustrated as I can't find the little ornaments I used on it last year. Worse still, I have "hidden" the packet of letters I have that my mom wrote to her sister when she (mom) was living in Japan after WW2. I was planning on scanning the letters and creating a book of the to send my brother and sister for a surprise. I have looked high and low and can not find them. I would have sworn I had put them in a box on top of the china cabinet but not there. Have cleaned out drawers and cupbords till I'm exhausted and still can't find them. I am just sick over it. I'll keep looking tomorrow but to be honest I can't think of any place left to look. These letters are very special to me so please pray that I find them. I know that may sound silly or trivial but they are precious to me. I feel like crying.
> 
> Going to go do a bit of knitting to see if I can take my mind off it.


Thank you Gwen 
Hope you find your letters Gwen . I can understand why you are upset and it's not trivial . They are personal reminders of your mom . Hopefully after a goodnights sleep you will feel better and it will come to you where these letters are


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's really cute. You must have a great tree with all these neat ornaments


Thank you Bonnie


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> My spirit animal! Love it. I have lizards hanging all over the house.
> 
> Thank you Sorienna..


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

definitely time for bed. --- sam


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> I just woke him up to go to bed.
> 
> Said tummy is still sore and feels nauseous.
> Hoping he is feeling better by tomorrow as it is the Santa Claus parade and we were going to go together.
> ...


Gorgeous work and I hope Gage is feeling better. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KateB said:


> Woke up this morning with a sore throat and feeling a bit yeuch, so just about to take myself back to bed for a while. DH is complaining of the same thing so must be a bug...hope it bug***s off very quickly! We were supposed to be staying over at friends' tonight, but I've cancelled that, and I'm determined to be ok by Monday as I'm meeting the girls in Glasgow. TTYL.


I hope you and your DH feel better soon Kate. 
Darowil, I hope Elizabeth has a speedy recovery. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yesterday my DIL gave me this nifty little item for hanging up a towel. The circle is made around a hair elastic & the tab govesmaround a drawer handle or oven door. Wish I'd seen this sooner, I'd have got a bunch made, may still try to do a few before Christmas.


Great idea Bonnie. ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> I haven't knit today either, I did get the Light and Up shawl washed and blocking but other than a few things around the house and wrapping gifts, I just did puzzles most of the day. :sm19: I'm not going to get the gifts made that way. Oh well, I think we need a break from creating sometimes.
> Love the ornament you got finished though.


Thank you Kaye Jo I hope you get all your gifts finished in time


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> And the quilts.


Oh wow your sweaters and quilts are gorgeous Sorlenna they will make beautiful gifts


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> RosD, welcome back, pretty dresses.


Thank you sassafras123. ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Melody, I'm glad Gage is better.
> Margaret is Elizabeth better yet?
> Liz, I'm glad you got things sorted out with your lamp.
> Sorleena, cute sweaters, love the colors. Happy birthday to Bub.
> ...


You have been busy . Haven't tried mittens yet just baby mitts and a pair of fingerless mitts that I actually kept for me 
Weather wise we are the opposite to you its -3 out there just now with a very thick frost but according to the weather lady it's suppose to warm up to 12c by the end of the week , will see if they get it right


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

thewren said:


> those are as beautiful as the first ones you showed us - great knitting rosd. --- sam


Thank you Sam, Gwen and Julie. ????


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Fed up! Still feeling rough so had to cancel meeting up with the girls. Going back to bed for a while, TTYL. :sm13:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Really cute ornaments Sonja. I managed to get a small 3 ft tree up today but only have lights on it so far. I'm feeling quite frustrated as I can't find the little ornaments I used on it last year. Worse still, I have "hidden" the packet of letters I have that my mom wrote to her sister when she (mom) was living in Japan after WW2. I was planning on scanning the letters and creating a book of the to send my brother and sister for a surprise. I have looked high and low and can not find them. I would have sworn I had put them in a box on top of the china cabinet but not there. Have cleaned out drawers and cupbords till I'm exhausted and still can't find them. I am just sick over it. I'll keep looking tomorrow but to be honest I can't think of any place left to look. These letters are very special to me so please pray that I find them. I know that may sound silly or trivial but they are precious to me. I feel like crying.
> 
> Going to go do a bit of knitting to see if I can take my mind off it.


Oh I hope they turn up!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> I read it as increase in the next two stitches, then knit 3 but I don't know what your stitch count is or what the stitch count is for each pattern repeat. Hopefully Sorlenna will be able to tell us since she has more experience writing patters.


Yes that's what I would do too . Then your stitch count is the same


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm glad you are feeling better.
> Those are great! Love the doll you have for modeling.


Thank you Poledra65. ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> The k2 and k3 are by themselves--you're working those as regular knit stitches and then doing the increases in the middle two.
> 
> So: K2, *K2tog, k2, kf&b twice (makes four from these two stitches), K3, K2tog; rep from * to last 2 sts, K2
> 
> I didn't open the pattern, but if you have a repeat of 11 sts, that's how it will go.


I was hoping when I read Gwens second post that someone had replied and put her on the right track


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> A wonderful anniversary!! Good health to all of you.


Thank you again, it sure is. Rachel lives on the other side of Australia and sent Pete a message today saying she was taking Pete's kidney out for breakfast. ????????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> Congratulations to you and your family Ros


Thank you Sonja. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

darowil said:


> Worth celebrating indeed. I remember you mentioning that before- it was lovely of him to donate the kidney to his step-daughter.


Thank you darowil, also thanks for the comment on the dress. ????


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

thewren said:


> it is a nice size - if i was going to live in a camper i would want a 33ft trailer (caravan). i could have a small stack w/d in it. the only thing would be finding room for all my yarn. --- sam


Well, our caravan is only about 20 feet long, but I love it. Just like 'playing house' when we were kids! I can do all the cleaning for the day in about 20 minutes, which in my book, is more than long enough to spend on housework! I would struggle, though, to reduce all my worldly goods to what would fit in that space. But I do need to make some serious attempt to downsize.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's great, hope both continue to do well


Thank you Bonnie. ????


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Nannyof6GS said:


> Just got back from Ohio this afternoon! DH and I made an emergency run out to our DD's because one of the triplets was hospitalized in the PICU with pneumonia. The other two and their brother all have colds!! DD stayed with Emmet all five days he was there but now he is home and doing very well. Thank the Lord!! We had so much fun with the boys despite the worry. Now DH is on the sofa under an afghan with the chills! He will be fine I am sure.
> 
> Have missed so much here! Thank you Sam for this week's start and the fabulous recipes. Hope to try several if my kitchen gets all hooked up (still under construction!!)...and thank you Summary Queens as there is no way I could ever catch up without you!
> 
> ...


So glad Emmet is well again and I hope the other 2 and your DH recover quickly.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

nicho said:


> Just dropping by to say that I am home. Relatively pain free but still on high doses of pain killers. Will be interesting to see how pain free I will be as I start to wean myself off them.


I'm glad you are home and relatively pain free, I hope you stay pain free.????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm06: Oh gosh I hope they find her safe.


I hope they do too. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Good to have you back with us. :sm11:


Thank you sugarsugar, it's great to be back. ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Nannyof6GS said:


> Just got back from Ohio this afternoon! DH and I made an emergency run out to our DD's because one of the triplets was hospitalized in the PICU with pneumonia. The other two and their brother all have colds!! DD stayed with Emmet all five days he was there but now he is home and doing very well. Thank the Lord!! We had so much fun with the boys despite the worry. Now DH is on the sofa under an afghan with the chills! He will be fine I am sure.
> 
> Have missed so much here! Thank you Sam for this week's start and the fabulous recipes. Hope to try several if my kitchen gets all hooked up (still under construction!!)...and thank you Summary Queens as there is no way I could ever catch up without you!
> 
> ...


Glad to hear that little Emmet is home and all better . Hope your husband feels better soon


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Wow, what adorable dresses! Sorry you havent been so good and glad you are feeling better now. Hugs.


Thank you sugarsugar. I am feeling better now and TP is such a wonderful group of people!!!!????????


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> that page was sonja's ornament on - i somehow totally missed it. --- sam


It's on page 23 Sam.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> I know what you mean, as I've done the same with differently worded patterns. Happy to help when I can! And isn't spring stitch fun?
> 
> I just went to the site for the crocodile stitch mitts I was planning to make for DD#2, and the site is unavailable. :sm13: I'm sure I could figure it out but my brain doesn't want to work that hard right now. Guess I'll do something else and check back later.


I was reading a pattern I liked last night and it had DD in it and I could not think what this meant .this morning it popped into my head double decrease


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you again, it sure is. Rachel lives on the other side of Australia and sent Pete a message today saying she was taking Pete's kidney out for breakfast. ????????


 :sm09:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> Peaches and cranberries sounds interesting . might look that up . Sam's recipe made me smile as I made pork chops with apple and sage sauce on Friday its one of my favourites
> Never thought I would say this but I hope you get some rain soon


Yummy!!! Can I pop in for dinner please??? ???? I was cooking some pork recently and I didn't have enough apples to cook the sauce so I used what apples I had and added a couple of pears. Hubby loved it so much, whenever I cook pork we have apple and pear sauce to go with it. ????
p16


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gee you've been chatty today. Left at 4 am my time on page 19 now 36 at 8.30pm.
Didn't mind about going to bed late- after all I had a free day. 6.50 got a phone call from SIL- Elizabeth is vomiting again. Any chance you can come and look after her? So spent the day there. Quite and subdued more grizzly than usual but not as clingy as Thursday. Then after her pm nap she went unconsolable. Got the nappy off but no way was a new one going on. So sat on the floor with her- not far to fall if she gets out my arms. And then a sensation of warmth spreads across my lap and lower abdomen. And I didn't have the car. Fortunately when it came time to head home David was able to come and get me and drop me at my knitting group (after we went home first of course!).
Gave her some light food and she settled. And then objected to me going!
She wouldn't go down for her afternoon sleep so I put her in the pusher and walked her a bit. But she was just staring so I stopped sat in a comfortable chair and slept for 1/2 hour which got me through the day. Elizabeth went to sleep while I was sleeping.
So have my clothes washing-as soon as they are hung up I will be heading to bed. At least I won't need to worry about tomorrow as the other Grandma has her. She would have been willing to have her today but couldn't get there for a while as she lives a fair way away.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, just slice & throw in bags & they are fine for any recipe that needs peeled apples
> 
> Sometimes there gets a little frost in the bag, just get rid of that so you don't get extra moisture in whatever you're making


Thats nice and easy.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> My saga about the broken lamp. I went to their second location yesterday and they couldn't have been nicer. The other store offered to sell me the lamp at a 10% discount without the arm fixed. I didn't want to go for that. I could just see someone picking it up by the broken arm. The second store offered to order a new one but it would take 3 weeks so I selected another. It was $5 less than the original and they very cheerfully gave me the $5. I now have my new lamp.


Glad that was sorted out- but why couldn't the first shop have done the same thing for you?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Fed up! Still feeling rough so had to cancel meeting up with the girls. Going back to bed for a while, TTYL. :sm13:


Sorry to hear that Kate hope you are able to go back to sleep for a while and feel a bit better when you wake up


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> I just spoke with my friend who is in hospital recovering from her leg operation. She was in a room with 2 other patients and they moved a lady in who was coughing and hacking up stuff. Turns out she was contagious and everyone in the room got the bug and now it's throughout the hospital. My friend was moved to a private room and she's in isolation until she gets over this bug.


Oh no- that is a major issue with shared rooms. Hope she recovers quickly.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> only if it arrives Christmas Eve and leaves by Christmas Day evening. --- sam


So not express delivery then? Slow delivery wanted.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Gee you've been chatty today. Left at 4 am my time on page 19 now 36 at 8.30pm.
> Didn't mind about going to bed late- after all I had a free day. 6.50 got a phone call from SIL- Elizabeth is vomiting again. Any chance you can come and look after her? So spent the day there. Quite and subdued more grizzly than usual but not as clingy as Thursday. Then after her pm nap she went unconsolable. Got the nappy off but no way was a new one going on. So sat on the floor with her- not far to fall if she gets out my arms. And then a sensation of warmth spreads across my lap and lower abdomen. And I didn't have the car. Fortunately when it came time to head home David was able to come and get me and drop me at my knitting group (after we went home first of course!).
> Gave her some light food and she settled. And then objected to me going!
> She wouldn't go down for her afternoon sleep so I put her in the pusher and walked her a bit. But she was just staring so I stopped sat in a comfortable chair and slept for 1/2 hour which got me through the day. Elizabeth went to sleep while I was sleeping.
> So have my clothes washing-as soon as they are hung up I will be heading to bed. At least I won't need to worry about tomorrow as the other Grandma has her. She would have been willing to have her today but couldn't get there for a while as she lives a fair way away.


And I have just popped in quick to see how Elizabeth is. Gosh I hope she get better very soon. Has she been vomiting every day since this started? Poor little girl. I have lots of pages to catch up on.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Really cute ornaments Sonja. I managed to get a small 3 ft tree up today but only have lights on it so far. I'm feeling quite frustrated as I can't find the little ornaments I used on it last year. Worse still, I have "hidden" the packet of letters I have that my mom wrote to her sister when she (mom) was living in Japan after WW2. I was planning on scanning the letters and creating a book of the to send my brother and sister for a surprise. I have looked high and low and can not find them. I would have sworn I had put them in a box on top of the china cabinet but not there. Have cleaned out drawers and cupbords till I'm exhausted and still can't find them. I am just sick over it. I'll keep looking tomorrow but to be honest I can't think of any place left to look. These letters are very special to me so please pray that I find them. I know that may sound silly or trivial but they are precious to me. I feel like crying.
> 
> Going to go do a bit of knitting to see if I can take my mind off it.


It's not a little thing- it's a significant part of your family history.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RosD said:


> Yummy!!! Can I pop in for dinner please??? ???? I was cooking some pork recently and I didn't have enough apples to cook the sauce so I used what apples I had and added a couple of pears. Hubby loved it so much, whenever I cook pork we have apple and pear sauce to go with it. ????
> p16


Apple and pear sounds nice too . All these ideas are no good for the New Years resolution I'm going to make . I need to lose 2 stone in weight to get back to my original weight and I've decided 2017 is the year to do it 
I figure that less than 1lb a week is doable as long as I kick my addiction to chocolate and cake . Oh oh that maybe harder than I think


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Breaking news, of interest to Fan and me, the Prime Minister of the last ten years has just announced his resignation. (John Key, by name, leader of the right wing, so-called National Party)


And we have had 5 in that time (with one of these serving twice so in effect 6). In contrast the one before these 5/6 was in for 11 years.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Gee you've been chatty today. Left at 4 am my time on page 19 now 36 at 8.30pm.
> Didn't mind about going to bed late- after all I had a free day. 6.50 got a phone call from SIL- Elizabeth is vomiting again. Any chance you can come and look after her? So spent the day there. Quite and subdued more grizzly than usual but not as clingy as Thursday. Then after her pm nap she went unconsolable. Got the nappy off but no way was a new one going on. So sat on the floor with her- not far to fall if she gets out my arms. And then a sensation of warmth spreads across my lap and lower abdomen. And I didn't have the car. Fortunately when it came time to head home David was able to come and get me and drop me at my knitting group (after we went home first of course!).
> Gave her some light food and she settled. And then objected to me going!
> She wouldn't go down for her afternoon sleep so I put her in the pusher and walked her a bit. But she was just staring so I stopped sat in a comfortable chair and slept for 1/2 hour which got me through the day. Elizabeth went to sleep while I was sleeping.
> So have my clothes washing-as soon as they are hung up I will be heading to bed. At least I won't need to worry about tomorrow as the other Grandma has her. She would have been willing to have her today but couldn't get there for a while as she lives a fair way away.


 Oh no poor Elizabeth stupid virus is sure taking its time to leave


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lovely looking knitting and quilting from Sorlenna and Bonnie. I must find my Banksia and see if it will fit Elizabeth next winter.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> And it is always extra sweet when we beat the Kiwis (NZ) Sorry Julie! But the rivalry between our 2 countries in all sports is always intense.


And you would be more aware of it with Rugby being so big your way- whether or not you follow it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> No pain at the moment! Just an occasional twinge down my leg when I try to sit, get into bed or roll over. Compared to a month ago, nothing to complain about!


Now to pray it stays that way.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Yeah the washing is done so will hang it up and head to bed. See you all tomorrow.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I too was thinking a lot about her a while back so I got in touch
> She is doing fine just very busy. Long story short .she was in a bit of a funk so joined a knitting group were she met a friend she hadn't seen in years . This friend is a girl guide leader and now mags is a brownie leader and enjoying it very much


So glad she has just been busy and is doing well. Thanks for the update.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It looks good, Sonja. I am sure you will soon be back knitting again- just a temporary glitch.


Agreed. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Page 25 and I cant keep my eyes open any longer. Night all.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> I just spoke with my friend who is in hospital recovering from her leg operation. She was in a room with 2 other patients and they moved a lady in who was coughing and hacking up stuff. Turns out she was contagious and everyone in the room got the bug and now it's throughout the hospital. My friend was moved to a private room and she's in isolation until she gets over this bug.


What a horrible thing to happen. Sending prayers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Sam, Gwen and Julie. ????


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Fed up! Still feeling rough so had to cancel meeting up with the girls. Going back to bed for a while, TTYL. :sm13:


Sorry to hear that, Kate!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Oh I hope they turn up!


Me,too, re:Gwen's Mom's letters.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you again, it sure is. Rachel lives on the other side of Australia and sent Pete a message today saying she was taking Pete's kidney out for breakfast. ????????


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL I like her sense of humour! :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Gee you've been chatty today. Left at 4 am my time on page 19 now 36 at 8.30pm.
> Didn't mind about going to bed late- after all I had a free day. 6.50 got a phone call from SIL- Elizabeth is vomiting again. Any chance you can come and look after her? So spent the day there. Quite and subdued more grizzly than usual but not as clingy as Thursday. Then after her pm nap she went unconsolable. Got the nappy off but no way was a new one going on. So sat on the floor with her- not far to fall if she gets out my arms. And then a sensation of warmth spreads across my lap and lower abdomen. And I didn't have the car. Fortunately when it came time to head home David was able to come and get me and drop me at my knitting group (after we went home first of course!).
> Gave her some light food and she settled. And then objected to me going!
> She wouldn't go down for her afternoon sleep so I put her in the pusher and walked her a bit. But she was just staring so I stopped sat in a comfortable chair and slept for 1/2 hour which got me through the day. Elizabeth went to sleep while I was sleeping.
> So have my clothes washing-as soon as they are hung up I will be heading to bed. At least I won't need to worry about tomorrow as the other Grandma has her. She would have been willing to have her today but couldn't get there for a while as she lives a fair way away.


Oh dear- that little girl is struggling with this bout of whatever, hope she is feeling better by now.
Sorry to love about her 'accident'- reminds me of the time I was changing my nephew Paul when he was 6 months or so, and he drenched me! I just wasn't quite fast enough! Besides I had experience only with girls!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> And we have had 5 in that time (with one of these serving twice so in effect 6). In contrast the one before these 5/6 was in for 11 years.


I was a little out, there- he's been PM for 8 years, before that it was 9 with Helen Clark- definitely not the turn-over you've had!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> they don't know us very well do they tami? --- sam


Apparently not! :sm23:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> it is a nice size - if i was going to live in a camper i would want a 33ft trailer (caravan). i could have a small stack w/d in it. the only thing would be finding room for all my yarn. --- sam


I don't know if there is room in a 33ft for a stackable. We had looked at a 33 ft. There wasn't room in that one. Of course, a trailer would have use of the space where the driver and passenger seats are in the RV. So maybe. As to yarn storage......a vacuum sealer helps! And as you wouldn't be towing it, you wouldn't have to worry about weight restrictions. But you would need to move to somewhere a lot warmer as they are not well insulated for cold weather!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> ours is stopped and i have an idea tami's is too. it will be gone by morning tami - never fear. --- sam


Yes, it's gone. I see green grass.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Fed up! Still feeling rough so had to cancel meeting up with the girls. Going back to bed for a while, TTYL. :sm13:


I was hoping you would get to go. Hope you both are better soon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Gee you've been chatty today. Left at 4 am my time on page 19 now 36 at 8.30pm.
> Didn't mind about going to bed late- after all I had a free day. 6.50 got a phone call from SIL- Elizabeth is vomiting again. Any chance you can come and look after her? So spent the day there. Quite and subdued more grizzly than usual but not as clingy as Thursday. Then after her pm nap she went unconsolable. Got the nappy off but no way was a new one going on. So sat on the floor with her- not far to fall if she gets out my arms. And then a sensation of warmth spreads across my lap and lower abdomen. And I didn't have the car. Fortunately when it came time to head home David was able to come and get me and drop me at my knitting group (after we went home first of course!).
> Gave her some light food and she settled. And then objected to me going!
> She wouldn't go down for her afternoon sleep so I put her in the pusher and walked her a bit. But she was just staring so I stopped sat in a comfortable chair and slept for 1/2 hour which got me through the day. Elizabeth went to sleep while I was sleeping.
> So have my clothes washing-as soon as they are hung up I will be heading to bed. At least I won't need to worry about tomorrow as the other Grandma has her. She would have been willing to have her today but couldn't get there for a while as she lives a fair way away.


I sure hope Elizabeth gets over this soon. Seems like she's been sick too long for it to just be a virus, but I'm sure Vicki is on top of things. Just the mom and grandma in me worrying about her. Sorry you got that unexpected "bath"!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I have the news on. The warehouse fire in california has raised the death tole to 33. Seems most of the victims were teens. Including the son of one of the deputies. No cause yet. Still trying to search for bodies and not cause a collapse and end up causing more victims.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I am caught up. Time to go get my blood work done. See you later.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Breaking news, of interest to Fan and me, the Prime Minister of the last ten years has just announced his resignation. (John Key, by name, leader of the right wing, so-called National Party)


Hope they will replace him with someone who is honest and for the people.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna, Happy Birthday to Bub!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's so dangerous to travel without at least having proper clothing in the vehicle. We always have extra stuff along. Last winter there were warnings about not taking your coat off while driving after a young woman died of exposure because she was in an accident & froze because no one found her & she didn't have a warm coat on


Yes, when I lived in Germany, we would talk about how so many people in the States didn't dress properly for winter, trusting in their heated cars, my mother included. Now my grandchildren are doing the same thing. I'm going to have to say something, but the timing wasn't right as he had just finished his role as Santa Claus and we were congratulating him. Now if anyone should know it should be Santa Claus.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Can't say that anyone leaps to mind! Next year's election may be more interesting than I had expected.


Can't be any worse than ours.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> It's been an interesting year for politics, to say the least...!
> 
> Okay, I'm going to try and upload the Banksia photos. Happy to have them finished, though they still need a wash.


How gorgeous!!! You are so creative and I always love seeing what you are doing.

Wow, just saw the quilts. How wonderful. Somehow there is nothing more comforting than having a quilt over you. So soft and comfy. What lovely gifts.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Melody, I'm glad Gage is better.
> Margaret is Elizabeth better yet?
> Liz, I'm glad you got things sorted out with your lamp.
> Sorleena, cute sweaters, love the colors. Happy birthday to Bub.
> ...


Amazing how much you have done. Beautiful knitting and love the table runner. I'll bet that vase will be well received.

Bonnie, that is way too cold. Stay safe when out traveling.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

For all my Aussie friends,

Congratulations on the Cricket win.


Darowil, hope Elizabeth if continuing to get better.

Nicho, so glad you are home and hope that is the last of hospitals and rehabs that you have to see. Being home is so much nicer, but then being in pain is the worst.

Julie, just re-read and saw it was against NZ. My condolences.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I read it as increase in the next two stitches, then knit 3 but I don't know what your stitch count is or what the stitch count is for each pattern repeat. Hopefully Sorlenna will be able to tell us since she has more experience writing patters.


(Edit: So funny how one feels when they join in and read a post, it is just happening and answer. Of course this is not the case as I am hours and hours late and this has been answered many times. I was thrilled I was able to figure it out but can see why Gwen wanted confirmation before heading out on her own. I left the answer as I'd already posted, but got a laugh that i was way late but felt like it was happening right then, responding before reading the rest of the TP, which may or may not happen as I need to get knitting myself. So stepping in and out of the TP for now. Hugs to all.) Sorry to see Elizabeth is still sick.

That is how I read it also. K2, *K2tog, k2, inc 1 in the next 2 stitches, K3, K2tog; rep from * to last 2 sts, K2

knit 2, then the decrease of one, knit 2, increase of one in the next stitch, increase of one in the stitch after that for a total of 2 increases, knit 3, knit 2 tog, decrease of 1
- + + -

Does this mean when I do the K3 I knit twice in the first 2 of the 3 OR exactly what?
The K3 is after the 2 stitches with the inc.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Prayers for all of the triplets Nannyof6GS...Glad the one is home from the hospital.


Thank you, Gwen!

I enjoyed your lovely photos on FB while I was out there. You have not changed!!!


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm very glad that the triplets are fine, that's a relief for you all, I'm sure.
> We are very glad to have you also.
> I hope that your DH's bug passes quickly.


Thanks so much!

Just as long as he doesn't pass it to me!


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> That is so scary. My son had pneumonia when he was a baby and I'd never been so scared. Glad your little one is recovered. Healing thoughts for your DH.


Thank you, Sorlenna. When the doctor called the ambulance to the office for him I thought I would just collapse! But, kids are so much more resilient than adults. Little Emmet and brothers are now waiting for Santa!


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Glad that good came out of the emergency.[/quo
> 
> Thank you so much, Julie. I have been missing the progress on your Ganseys.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> So sorry to hear the little one was in the hospital. Glad to hear he is home, and hope they all didn't share with you and DH.


Thanks Tami. I was wondering if we were in your area. Emmet was in Akron Childrens Hospital.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorry the little ones have been so sick, hope your DH doesn't get too sick.


Thank you, Bonnie. DH is back to work today :sm02: No rest for the weary, an old saying I haven't heard in a long time.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Nannyof6GS said:


> Thanks Tami. I was wondering if we were in your area. Emmet was in Akron Childrens Hospital.


That's where I had my tonsils out and had my son in that area.

Just looked up why you were posting this and see the triplets are all sick and Emmet in the hospital with pneumonia. I see you say "was" and hope that is right and Emmet is doing better now. Sounds like so many of the wee ones are really sick. All 3 of my DGC have had bad colds and now DH has it, but they all started out with fever. If you are a baby with this, it is definitely much more serious. Healing wishes on their way.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> glad you are home safe and sound. tons of healing energy zooming to your husband to help him shake what ever he has. hope the children are all back in the pink and doing well. --- sam


Thank you, Sam! Everyone is on the mend and, hopefully, will stay that way!


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> So glad Emmet is well again and I hope the other 2 and your DH recover quickly.


Thank you, Kate. They actually took them to see Santa yesterday afternoon!!! (Glad I was gone by then!)


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad to hear that little Emmet is home and all better . Hope your husband feels better soon


Thank you, Sonja! After a week with them the silence in my house is too much!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You have been busy . Haven't tried mittens yet just baby mitts and a pair of fingerless mitts that I actually kept for me
> Weather wise we are the opposite to you its -3 out there just now with a very thick frost but according to the weather lady it's suppose to warm up to 12c by the end of the week , will see if they get it right


Not really speedy, in between projects I do mitts all year, for me they are a mindless tv or travel thing I've done so many


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Fed up! Still feeling rough so had to cancel meeting up with the girls. Going back to bed for a while, TTYL. :sm13:


Oh, no, so disappointing, hope you're better soon


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you again, it sure is. Rachel lives on the other side of Australia and sent Pete a message today saying she was taking Pete's kidney out for breakfast. ????????


????????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Nannyof6GS said:


> Thanks Tami. I was wondering if we were in your area. Emmet was in Akron Childrens Hospital.


You were only about an hour or a little more away.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Nannyof6GS said:


> Thank you, Sonja! After a week with them the silence in my house is too much!!


 :sm09:


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That's where I had my tonsils out and had my son in that area.
> 
> Just looked up why you were posting this and see the triplets are all sick and Emmet in the hospital with pneumonia. I see you say "was" and hope that is right and Emmet is doing better now. Sounds like so many of the wee ones are really sick. All 3 of my DGC have had bad colds and now DH has it, but they all started out with fever. If you are a baby with this, it is definitely much more serious. Healing wishes on their way.


Thank you so much. My SIL from Chicago met us there to help (it takes a village) and now she is home sick! DH went to work today since he missed all last week, plus he has a door on his office so I told him to keep others away from him and to wipe everything with Lysol wipes.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm off to catch up on the homefront. Have a nice day/evening everyone. Stay warm/cool. Be back later to continue to catch up. xoxo


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I love your lizard stencil! You did a lovely job. Would make a nice tattoo also....looks similar to the gecko on my wrist only your's is two colors and mine is solid black


sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, here are two lizards I stenciled on bathroom wall several years ago. Got stencil at Walmart it had two stencils so you did base then put second stencil on and did new color.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I send Liz a pm about this but since you and other might be interested.....if you go to this site http://www.ottlite.com/ they are having a sale plus purchases over $50 ship free. I got mine at JoAnn's but they don't always have them on sale so this is a pretty good alternative.



Sorlenna said:


> I'm considering an Ott light for myself for Christmas... I've long wanted one and Joann is very close. I'm watching the ads. It's way too dark in the workroom.
> 
> Stay warm, all you getting snow.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That sight has some really good prices right now too Sam (just had to check) Didn't notice if they charge for shipping so before purchasing folks might want to compare with the site I gave too since it ships free for $50 or more purchases...might equal out. Noticed as I scrolled down your recommended site that they even have a floor model that swivels which is cool. Of course I don't need one since I already have 2 floor models.



thewren said:


> so does joann's. you also might visit http://www.kenssewingcenter.com/ which is where mine came from. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So sorry Kate. Rest, rest, rest, and don't hesitate to go to doctor if this doesn't clear up soon. Sending up prayers for quick recovery. {{{gently hugs}}}


KateB said:


> Fed up! Still feeling rough so had to cancel meeting up with the girls. Going back to bed for a while, TTYL. :sm13:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Fed up! Still feeling rough so had to cancel meeting up with the girls. Going back to bed for a while, TTYL. :sm13:


 :sm13: So sorry. Hugs & healing thoughts.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Poor Elizabeth sees to really be having a time shaking this bug. Bless her heart. Prayers that healing will move in quickly.


darowil said:


> Gee you've been chatty today. Left at 4 am my time on page 19 now 36 at 8.30pm.
> Didn't mind about going to bed late- after all I had a free day. 6.50 got a phone call from SIL- Elizabeth is vomiting again. Any chance you can come and look after her? So spent the day there. Quite and subdued more grizzly than usual but not as clingy as Thursday. Then after her pm nap she went unconsolable. Got the nappy off but no way was a new one going on. So sat on the floor with her- not far to fall if she gets out my arms. And then a sensation of warmth spreads across my lap and lower abdomen. And I didn't have the car. Fortunately when it came time to head home David was able to come and get me and drop me at my knitting group (after we went home first of course!).
> Gave her some light food and she settled. And then objected to me going!
> She wouldn't go down for her afternoon sleep so I put her in the pusher and walked her a bit. But she was just staring so I stopped sat in a comfortable chair and slept for 1/2 hour which got me through the day. Elizabeth went to sleep while I was sleeping.
> So have my clothes washing-as soon as they are hung up I will be heading to bed. At least I won't need to worry about tomorrow as the other Grandma has her. She would have been willing to have her today but couldn't get there for a while as she lives a fair way away.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Apple and pear sounds nice too . All these ideas are no good for the New Years resolution I'm going to make . I need to lose 2 stone in weight to get back to my original weight and I've decided 2017 is the year to do it
> I figure that less than 1lb a week is doable as long as I kick my addiction to chocolate and cake . Oh oh that maybe harder than I think


One thing I did when working on weight loss is eat slowly (still do). It's easier to tell when you're full, and if you do that, having a small bit of dessert is fine. If you totally deny yourself, you'll slip and overindulge (I know from experience!). Aim for balance instead of restrictions. I still try to do that (going overboard once in a while like on a holiday is okay) and so far I maintain fairly well.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Lovely looking knitting and quilting from Sorlenna and Bonnie. I must find my Banksia and see if it will fit Elizabeth next winter.


Thank you! I hope it fits her. Hard to make things for babies who aren't born when we make them as there's no knowing their timing and growth rate!

Sorry to hear she's still ill. Sending healing thoughts.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Nannyof6GS said:


> Thank you, Sorlenna. When the doctor called the ambulance to the office for him I thought I would just collapse! But, kids are so much more resilient than adults. Little Emmet and brothers are now waiting for Santa!


 :sm24: Christmas will be an adventure!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Rain has stopped but suppose to get more as the day goes on. Gracie the labradoodle pup doesn't mind it though. In fact I think she seeks out the mud to play in when she goes outside to do her "business".


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I send Liz a pm about this but since you and other might be interested.....if you go to this site http://www.ottlite.com/ they are having a sale plus purchases over $50 ship free. I got mine at JoAnn's but they don't always have them on sale so this is a pretty good alternative.


Thanks. I'll check it out. Now have to clean the cat box and go to work!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Woohoo!!!! Found mama's letters!!!! Had loaned them to niece and she had put them in the box with the shoes from Japan (worn during Marshall period) when she returned them and the kimonos! I am doing the happy, happy, happy dance!!!! Thank you all for your prayers about this!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hope they will replace him with someone who is honest and for the people.


Fan and I are at opposite ends of the political spectrum, so whomsoever she would choose, I would probably not.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Woohoo!!!! Found mama's letters!!!! Had loaned them to niece and she had put them in the box with the shoes from Japan (worn during Marshall period) when she returned them and the kimonos! I am doing the happy, happy, happy dance!!!! Thank you all for your prayers about this!!!


 :sm24: Happy Dance! :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Can't be any worse than ours.


I can't imagine much worse, but I don't want to offend our Republican contingent.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> For all my Aussie friends,
> 
> Congratulations on the Cricket win.
> 
> ...


It's a good thing I don't get too caught up in sport! :sm24: 
In my opinion you have to lose some of the time, or it no longer is a game.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Nannyof6GS said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Glad that good came out of the emergency.[/quo
> ...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, poor Elizabeth, sending healing energy her way. Glad you could be with her and go to knitting group......after stop at home first.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I love your lizard stencil! You did a lovely job. Would make a nice tattoo also....looks similar to the gecko on my wrist only your's is two colors and mine is solid black


Gwen, thank you, love pic of Grace. So happy you found your mom's letters.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Rain has stopped but suppose to get more as the day goes on. Gracie the labradoodle pup doesn't mind it though. In fact I think she seeks out the mud to play in when she goes outside to do her "business".


Ringo was very much a 'mud puppy'. I used to leave him out there, bowling up and down through the 'mud bath' he'd created- bring him in around 4pm., and give him a luke-warm bath. It was tough on my back, and he would still shake mud all over until I bought a whole lot of brown towels, so Fale would not make the mistake of using them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Woohoo!!!! Found mama's letters!!!! Had loaned them to niece and she had put them in the box with the shoes from Japan (worn during Marshall period) when she returned them and the kimonos! I am doing the happy, happy, happy dance!!!! Thank you all for your prayers about this!!!


I am so glad! Would be waltzing around if I could still!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just received this by PM from Martina (Mary)

Was re admitted overnight. More meds and home now. Resting and recovering slowly. Will talk soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Fed up! Still feeling rough so had to cancel meeting up with the girls. Going back to bed for a while, TTYL. :sm13:


So sorry, I can understand you being fed up with the crud. Hopefully you'll be able to meet up again soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you again, it sure is. Rachel lives on the other side of Australia and sent Pete a message today saying she was taking Pete's kidney out for breakfast. ????????


LOL!!! :sm09:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Gee you've been chatty today. Left at 4 am my time on page 19 now 36 at 8.30pm.
> Didn't mind about going to bed late- after all I had a free day. 6.50 got a phone call from SIL- Elizabeth is vomiting again. Any chance you can come and look after her? So spent the day there. Quite and subdued more grizzly than usual but not as clingy as Thursday. Then after her pm nap she went unconsolable. Got the nappy off but no way was a new one going on. So sat on the floor with her- not far to fall if she gets out my arms. And then a sensation of warmth spreads across my lap and lower abdomen. And I didn't have the car. Fortunately when it came time to head home David was able to come and get me and drop me at my knitting group (after we went home first of course!).
> Gave her some light food and she settled. And then objected to me going!
> She wouldn't go down for her afternoon sleep so I put her in the pusher and walked her a bit. But she was just staring so I stopped sat in a comfortable chair and slept for 1/2 hour which got me through the day. Elizabeth went to sleep while I was sleeping.
> So have my clothes washing-as soon as they are hung up I will be heading to bed. At least I won't need to worry about tomorrow as the other Grandma has her. She would have been willing to have her today but couldn't get there for a while as she lives a fair way away.


Oh my, I sure hope she's better soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> So not express delivery then? Slow delivery wanted.


lolol


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Woohoo!!!! Found mama's letters!!!! Had loaned them to niece and she had put them in the box with the shoes from Japan (worn during Marshall period) when she returned them and the kimonos! I am doing the happy, happy, happy dance!!!! Thank you all for your prayers about this!!!


Gwen that's fantastic news, what a relief, now you can get going to create a wonderful heirloom for the family.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Fan and I are at opposite ends of the political spectrum, so whomsoever she would choose, I would probably not.


A big shock yesterday as John Key has been a super Prime Minister and taken our country through some very tough situations.
We live in interesting times that's for sure.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi all,

Been trying to catch up but not making much progress. Left my DS's last night to drive over to El Paso to hopefully get a load. Slept fairly well but tired when I woke up. Took a quick nap so hopefully I'll not be tired. 

Lila hasn't felt good for two days. Threw up once Saturday morning and didn't eat much. Sunday, she threw up several times after eating a little. She was still active and got down when my DS's grands came over. We left around 5 and got to the truck stop by 9 (mst). She ate a bit last night and finished it this morning. We took a short walk and she peed so that tells me she's not dehydrated. She's sleeping now. 

Sad news on Saturday, little Jesse passed away one week after birth. He had a severe bladder infection and his kidneys stopped working. They decided no heroic measures to be taken. He had opened his eyes earlier in the week. Continued prayers for the family would be appreciated. Thank you all. 

Great projects shown. Sweaters are darling as are the dresses, table runners, hats and mittens, quilts, too. Like the little clear ornament. Have thought about making them. Did get all wreaths done. Also two more hats in the reflective and a set of slippers, mittens and hat made with yarn I bought on clearance in Tucson last week and a pair of fingerless mitts with crocodile stitch. Was good, only three skeins of yarn bought but did buy the complete set of ChiaoGoo interchangables plus three fixed ones. Left my small set for my DS to try out. She has most if not all of Knit Picks needles plus a few other sets. She makes mostly scarves, shawlettes and shawls. 

Long post so I'll close. 

Take care,

Kathy


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh no Kathy so sorry to hear of Jesses passing. ????????????


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Kate sorry you had to cancel time with the girls. ???? hope you are feeling better soon. 

Martina happy to hear you are home and recovering. Please take care because we care. 

Poor little Elizabeth. I hope she is able to shake this bug soon. 

Gwen so happy to hear the letters have been found. ???????????? such a cutie Grace is☺


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kathy, so sorry to learn Jesse passed. Prayers for the family. Love your knitting. Healing energy sent for Lila.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I have come to a decision. I am not going to try anymore with Greg. I will not be making calls to remind him of things. I will not be waiting for anything. We had a heck of an argument on Saturday via the phone. Can you believe first argument since we split. I laid things on the line and said that's it. I am backing away. From here on out he is on his own. I live him and care about him. But he doesn't care about himself. So obviously I will not stop Gage and hin from seeing eachother but he will have to make any and all effort. 

Rant over☺ I am just going to do for me and Gage.❤❤❤


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh ya this is what I woke up to but it is melting somewhat.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> One thing I did when working on weight loss is eat slowly (still do). It's easier to tell when you're full, and if you do that, having a small bit of dessert is fine. If you totally deny yourself, you'll slip and overindulge (I know from experience!). Aim for balance instead of restrictions. I still try to do that (going overboard once in a while like on a holiday is okay) and so far I maintain fairly well.


Thank you for the tips never been on a diet or tried to lose weight before . but I can either keep moaning about my spare tyre or do something about it


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of healing energy kate - so sorry you had to miss meeting the girls. how is dh? --- sam



KateB said:


> Fed up! Still feeling rough so had to cancel meeting up with the girls. Going back to bed for a while, TTYL. :sm13:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you kate - are you feeling better? --- sam



KateB said:


> It's on page 23 Sam.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Rain has stopped but suppose to get more as the day goes on. Gracie the labradoodle pup doesn't mind it though. In fact I think she seeks out the mud to play in when she goes outside to do her "business".


She is so cute Gwen . Mine has just stopped doing her wolf howl that she thinks she has to do every time she here's a siren 
So glad you found your letters :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

don't know how i missed this sonja but this is as beautiful as your knitting. i get to shaky when i try to do fine work like that. most anxious to see what you do with the other three. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Haven't felt much like knitting this week . Had four clear baubles that I had full intentions of filling with miniatures like the mittens one I did . Managed to do one that took me all of about 30 minutes and that's it all I've done this week


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just received this by PM from Martina (Mary)
> 
> Was re admitted overnight. More meds and home now. Resting and recovering slowly. Will talk soon.


I did wonder if Mary was still ill when we didn't hear anything from her . There is a very nasty bug doing the rounds don't know if this is what Mary had but I know it's effecting quite a few people round the country

Get well soon Mary ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

would that mean knit3tog? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I was reading a pattern I liked last night and it had DD in it and I could not think what this meant .this morning it popped into my head double decrease


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Oh no Kathy so sorry to hear of Jesses passing. ????????????


I am also sorry to hear your sad news Kathy


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Glad that was sorted out- but why couldn't the first shop have done the same thing for you?


Makes you wonder!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sending condolences on the passing of Jesse.


kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Been trying to catch up but not making much progress. Left my DS's last night to drive over to El Paso to hopefully get a load. Slept fairly well but tired when I woke up. Took a quick nap so hopefully I'll not be tired.
> 
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> What a horrible thing to happen. Sending prayers.


Thanks for the prayers. I will be calling her later to see how she's doing.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> I have come to a decision. I am not going to try anymore with Greg. I will not be making calls to remind him of things. I will not be waiting for anything. We had a heck of an argument on Saturday via the phone. Can you believe first argument since we split. I laid things on the line and said that's it. I am backing away. From here on out he is on his own. I live him and care about him. But he doesn't care about himself. So obviously I will not stop Gage and hin from seeing eachother but he will have to make any and all effort.
> 
> Rant over☺ I am just going to do for me and Gage.❤❤❤


Good for you Mel . I for one think you are doing the right thing ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> don't know how i missed this sonja but this is as beautiful as your knitting. i get to shaky when i try to do fine work like that. most anxious to see what you do with the other three. --- sam


thank you Sam . Just might get my needles out and knit another miniature now


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Rain has stopped but suppose to get more as the day goes on. Gracie the labradoodle pup doesn't mind it though. In fact I think she seeks out the mud to play in when she goes outside to do her "business".


She's such a sweetie. I see she has muddy feet. I've trained Candy to wipe her feet when she comes in the door but still have to use the towel. :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Woohoo!!!! Found mama's letters!!!! Had loaned them to niece and she had put them in the box with the shoes from Japan (worn during Marshall period) when she returned them and the kimonos! I am doing the happy, happy, happy dance!!!! Thank you all for your prayers about this!!!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just received this by PM from Martina (Mary)
> 
> Was re admitted overnight. More meds and home now. Resting and recovering slowly. Will talk soon.


Mary, wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Cast on last night. Enya baby cardigan jacket by Marianna Mel on Ravelry NB size.☺


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Been trying to catch up but not making much progress. Left my DS's last night to drive over to El Paso to hopefully get a load. Slept fairly well but tired when I woke up. Took a quick nap so hopefully I'll not be tired.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear Jesse didn't make it, but he was awfully tiny.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Good for you Mel . I for one think you are doing the right thing ????


Sonja thank you☺ ((((hugs))))


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I have come to a decision. I am not going to try anymore with Greg. I will not be making calls to remind him of things. I will not be waiting for anything. We had a heck of an argument on Saturday via the phone. Can you believe first argument since we split. I laid things on the line and said that's it. I am backing away. From here on out he is on his own. I live him and care about him. But he doesn't care about himself. So obviously I will not stop Gage and hin from seeing eachother but he will have to make any and all effort.
> 
> Rant over☺ I am just going to do for me and Gage.❤❤❤


It is probably for the best Mel, sad though you will be.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> would that mean knit3tog? --- sam


or ssk, also, slip, k2tog,psso,


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Deepest condolences to Jesse's family. Poor wee soul.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Cast on last night. Enya baby cardigan jacket by Marianna Mel on Ravelry NB size.☺


She really is your 'go to' Mel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Kathy, so sorry to hear about little Jesse. My heart goes out to hos parents.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i really don't mind snow - i don't need to go out in it as long as the roads are dry i am fine with it-it's the aftermath that i don't like - sloppy - muddy - water everywhere. i actually mind the cold more than i do the snow. --- sam



darowil said:


> So not express delivery then? Slow delivery wanted.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey cathy - how are you feeling today? --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> And I have just popped in quick to see how Elizabeth is. Gosh I hope she get better very soon. Has she been vomiting every day since this started? Poor little girl. I have lots of pages to catch up on.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think you can still have chocolate and cake - just not everyday. you could always use it as a reward. i used to lose weight just watching how much i ate - like one small helping of everything. i don't know how much you are up and around or how much sitting you do but --- i bought heidi a fitbit for christmas - one of it's actions is it alerts you like every hour to get up and move and do at least 250 steps. so if you tried to get your 10,000 steps in everyday that would also help. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Apple and pear sounds nice too . All these ideas are no good for the New Years resolution I'm going to make . I need to lose 2 stone in weight to get back to my original weight and I've decided 2017 is the year to do it
> I figure that less than 1lb a week is doable as long as I kick my addiction to chocolate and cake . Oh oh that maybe harder than I think


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Sorry to hear of little Jesse not making it and prayers for his family. 
Thank you all for good wishes and prayers for me. I will chat later as its meds and rest time. Prayers for all in need and best wishes to all.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i think you can still have chocolate and cake - just not everyday. you could always use it as a reward. i used to lose weight just watching how much i ate - like one small helping of everything. i don't know how much you are up and around or how much sitting you do but --- i bought heidi a fitbit for christmas - one of it's actions is it alerts you like every hour to get up and move and do at least 250 steps. so if you tried to get your 10,000 steps in everyday that would also help. --- sam


I do over 10, 000 steps just walking the dog . I put this 2 stone on when I got my thyroid killed of which left me with a permanent under active thyroid . I've not put any more weight on . Doctor says I as I'm quite active I should have lost the weight again but I haven't so the drastic measure is to cut back on the cake and chocolate and maybe get the bike out again I think my knee will take it


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Sorry to hear of little Jesse not making it and prayers for his family.
> Thank you all for good wishes and prayers for me. I will chat later as its meds and rest time. Prayers for all in need and best wishes to all.


So glad, Mary that you were well enough to post. Hoping by now that you are getting the healing rest you need.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you Grandma Paula, your card arrived today, I love being a part of the tea party it's great.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Drawing is finished


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

For you Paula, and all you Rose lovers.
Apricot rose is named Just Joey, 
2nd one is Double Delight, the scent is divine on that one.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Your roses are so beautiful, Fan!

Another masterpiece from Matthew, Mary.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Rain has stopped but suppose to get more as the day goes on. Gracie the labradoodle pup doesn't mind it though. In fact I think she seeks out the mud to play in when she goes outside to do her "business".


She looks a real character. I think both labradors and poodles are 'water dogs', so I suppose it is inevitable that she heads for the puddles.

So glad you found your mother's letters. It would have been awful to lose them.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry to hear Jesse didn't make it, but he was awfully tiny.


Absolutely! And I do think the decision not to go for 'heroic' treatment was a brave one, and the right thing to do.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Absolutely! And I do think the decision not to go for 'heroic' treatment was a brave one, and the right thing to do.


A very hard decision to make, but I agree about it being for the best- I know how Paul my nephew has struggled from being born at 29 weeks 25 years ago. (the IUD was embedded in his skull). Jeanette had gone seriously toxaemic, so there was no real choice. But then the Hospital put him on steroids without bothering to check with Alastair and Jeanette. Took years before they finally acknowledged the damage the drugs had done to the little scrap.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so is ours. i haven't been outside yet so don't know how it feels. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Yes, it's gone. I see green grass.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i don't think there is a politician alive that matches that description. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Hope they will replace him with someone who is honest and for the people.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i don't think there is a politician alive that matches that description. --- sam


I am afraid you could be right on that one Sam!


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

I've had both of those it Just Joey kicked the bucket , one cold winter! The other one is about 4 1/2 feet tall!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

thewren said:


> sending gage tons of healing energy melody - hope by morning he is back in the pink. --- sam


From me, too, Mel.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Grandmaknitstoo said:


> I've had both of those it Just Joey kicked the bucket , one cold winter! The other one is about 4 1/2 feet tall!


Welcome to the Tea Party! Do tell us more of your crafting, and anything else you care to share with us!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

gagesmom said:


> I just woke him up to go to bed.
> 
> Said tummy is still sore and feels nauseous.
> Hoping he is feeling better by tomorrow as it is the Santa Claus parade and we were going to go together.
> ...


Another beautiful set!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Glad you had a nice time Bonnie


 :sm24: :sm24: I listened to him on your link, Bonnie-wonderful!


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just found this on Facebook, I can see me making this in winter:
> 
> Pierogi-inspired lasagna.


Ummmm. Love pierogi. And this sounds very good! Thanks for sharing the recipe.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

budasha said:


> I don't recall seeing you here before. Welcome to the Tea Party and come back often.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Youngest says I'm a cheapskate ( frugal ) which I freely admit I am , and for once I was right to be as I went looking for the little white buttons I wanted , couldn't believe it when I saw the price of them , no way was I paying that . So came away empty handed 
5 minutes ago I'm looking for a little white snowflake to sew on my snowman . I know I've got some haven't found them yet but did find a packet of 11 ( only need 6) of the white snowball shaped buttons I want for the snowman cardigan. I forgot all about the buttons I picked up for a bargain from a carboot sale during the summer.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

thewren said:


> hey rosd - i remember you from a while ago - great to see you. are you busily knitting gifts for Christmas? --- sam


 :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

RosD said:


> We are celebrating today (4th December). It is 9 years today since my darling hubby Pete donated a kidney to my daughter Rachel (his stepdaughter) I'm wishing them both continued good health. ????


Congratulations to all of you, Ros!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Drawing is finished


Well done Mathew he's gorgeous 
And I hope you have a fantastic birthday tomorrow


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

daralene - i would start wearing a mask until bill is well - we don't want you to come down with it. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> That's where I had my tonsils out and had my son in that area.
> 
> Just looked up why you were posting this and see the triplets are all sick and Emmet in the hospital with pneumonia. I see you say "was" and hope that is right and Emmet is doing better now. Sounds like so many of the wee ones are really sick. All 3 of my DGC have had bad colds and now DH has it, but they all started out with fever. If you are a baby with this, it is definitely much more serious. Healing wishes on their way.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Welcome to the Tea Party! Do tell us more of your crafting, and anything else you care to share with us!


 I wasn't sure what was going on with your post . I saw the picture of the roses in the pictures, so I wasn't aware that I was joining a tea party , I assume your conservatives . If that's true I'll fit in just fine !
I got some new yarn today from Hobby lobby to finish my scarf. I also have more yarn to make a new scarf and hat in a different color way! I have a copyright order in so I can get my patterns designed and published very soon. And best of all, I found the Christmas cactus color I have been searching for online at the local grocery store today along with the beautiful wreath to hang on my front door. And the trip to the dentist was a good one my cleaning proved no cavities , nothing ! What a blessing.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> For you Paula, and all you Rose lovers.
> Apricot rose is named Just Joey,
> 2nd one is Double Delight, the scent is divine on that one.


They are beautiful Fan bring back memories of taking all the petals off my dads roses to make perfume when I was young . Don't think he was very happy with me that day ????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I have the news on. The warehouse fire in california has raised the death tole to 33. Seems most of the victims were teens. Including the son of one of the deputies. No cause yet. Still trying to search for bodies and not cause a collapse and end up causing more victims.


So sad.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Rain has stopped but suppose to get more as the day goes on. Gracie the labradoodle pup doesn't mind it though. In fact I think she seeks out the mud to play in when she goes outside to do her "business".


Awe, she's cute, even muddy. lol
We got snow, it's lightly snowing, it was snowing pretty hard when it first started, we were at my cousin's helping groom a dog.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Woohoo!!!! Found mama's letters!!!! Had loaned them to niece and she had put them in the box with the shoes from Japan (worn during Marshall period) when she returned them and the kimonos! I am doing the happy, happy, happy dance!!!! Thank you all for your prayers about this!!!


Fantastic!!! I knew you'd find them. Doing the happy dance with you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cindygecko said:


> Ummmm. Love pierogi. And this sounds very good! Thanks for sharing the recipe.


Real comfort food for winter!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Fan and I are at opposite ends of the political spectrum, so whomsoever she would choose, I would probably not.


 :sm02: It would indeed be a very boring world if we were all the same and had all the same points of view wouldn't it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just received this by PM from Martina (Mary)
> 
> Was re admitted overnight. More meds and home now. Resting and recovering slowly. Will talk soon.


Thank you Julie, I had hoped that she was getting better, I sure hope that she is recovering now and no more runs to the hospital are needed.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I have come to a decision. I am not going to try anymore with Greg. I will not be making calls to remind him of things. I will not be waiting for anything. We had a heck of an argument on Saturday via the phone. Can you believe first argument since we split. I laid things on the line and said that's it. I am backing away. From here on out he is on his own. I live him and care about him. But he doesn't care about himself. So obviously I will not stop Gage and hin from seeing eachother but he will have to make any and all effort.
> 
> Rant over☺ I am just going to do for me and Gage.❤❤❤


That is the best that you can do Mel, he has to care about himself or things won't change. Big giant hugs!!!!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

pacer said:


> Super busy today as I worked from 5 am to 1 pm then brought lunch home to DH and picked up Matthew to go to the art institute. He sold about 8 sets of cards this weekend. I am proud of him. I bought some other art pieces today. Then we helped pack up the things that didn't sell and help the instructor to pack hers as well. Then off to the store to get a few items. I got home and cooked dinner and now I am knitting and falling asleep. I was blessed today with a special trade. I had a scarf in my backseat of the car. I traded it for a ceramic bowl. The art instructor loved the scarf and I love my new bowl which is nicely holding my yarn for me while I try to knit. It may not be a yarn bowl but I love it just the same.


Sounds like a wonderful trade, Mary! Good job selling your wonderful cards, Matthew!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Woohoo!!!! Found mama's letters!!!! Had loaned them to niece and she had put them in the box with the shoes from Japan (worn during Marshall period) when she returned them and the kimonos! I am doing the happy, happy, happy dance!!!! Thank you all for your prayers about this!!!


I am so glad. Thanks for letting us know. I shall join the happy dance with you.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

nicho said:


> Just dropping by to say that I am home. Relatively pain free but still on high doses of pain killers. Will be interesting to see how pain free I will be as I start to wean myself off them.


Take good care of yourself, Nicho!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Love the gloves and stuff. 
So very sorry about Jesse, prayers and hugs for everyone, the poor little thing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> She's such a sweetie. I see she has muddy feet. I've trained Candy to wipe her feet when she comes in the door but still have to use the towel. :sm09:


When Gizmo was a puppy, he got used to me washing them off in the sink when he'd come in muddy, so he took to washing them off in the water dish himself. :sm06: :sm16:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> or ssk, also, slip, k2tog,psso,


Or in the patter I'm doing, it's slip one knitwise, slip one purlwise, K2tog, psso. lol


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you everyone ☺❤

We are off to Karate in about an hour. Gage is happy that it will only he including tonight 6 more classes. Said he doesn't want to continue in the new year. ???? Hope Greg is not miserable this evening or I might have to smack him a good one. 

Gage says Hi everybody. (Not the greatest pic)
Little on the dark side.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Too funny, Kathleendoris !


Kathleendoris said:


> Oh, I do feel for you, Fan! I suffer from a husband who thinks nothing of going off to the shops in his gardening clothes. There have been occasions in the past where particularly disreputable garments have mysteriously 'disappeared', and there are several things that I plan a similar fate for at an early opportunity! We have both had a good laugh today, though. The fashion section of the magazine that comes with The Observer (a Sunday newspaper) has a picture of a skinny young man wearing an oversized cardigan which has unraveled in several places and seems to have lost any shape it once had. Helpfully, we are told where to buy this garment - at the bargain price of only £1,250!!! I was making plans to turn out a few of these high fashion items to sell for a large profit, until Bill pointed out that I would probably struggle to produce anything quite that bad. And I did have to admit that even at his worst, he is never quite that scruffy.
> 
> It makes last week's designer ripped jeans sound like quite a sane choice of clothing.
> 
> :sm16:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Drawing is finished


Oh it's gorgeous!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> For you Paula, and all you Rose lovers.
> Apricot rose is named Just Joey,
> 2nd one is Double Delight, the scent is divine on that one.


They are so lovely, I wish I smell a vision on my laptop.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A very hard decision to make, but I agree about it being for the best- I know how Paul my nephew has struggled from being born at 29 weeks 25 years ago. (the IUD was embedded in his skull). Jeanette had gone seriously toxaemic, so there was no real choice. But then the Hospital put him on steroids without bothering to check with Alastair and Jeanette. Took years before they finally acknowledged the damage the drugs had done to the little scrap.


Oh my, poor little thing, and your poor brother and sil.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Grandmaknitstoo said:


> I wasn't sure what was going on with your post . I saw the picture of the roses in the pictures, so I wasn't aware that I was joining a tea party , I assume your conservatives . If that's true I'll fit in just fine !
> I got some new yarn today from Hobby lobby to finish my scarf. I also have more yarn to make a new scarf and hat in a different color way! I have a copyright order in so I can get my patterns designed and published very soon. And best of all, I found the Christmas cactus color I have been searching for online at the local grocery store today along with the beautiful wreath to hang on my front door. And the trip to the dentist was a good one my cleaning proved no cavities , nothing ! What a blessing.


Welcome!! LOL! No, we aren't all conservatives, but we all love one another and that's all that counts. Great to have you at the table, hope you top by often, we love meeting new people and Sam always has an empty chair and cuppa of whatever your prefered beverage is, since we don't all fancy tea. lol
You aren't too far from me, are you under snow? We got a bit today.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm02: It would indeed be a very boring world if we were all the same and had all the same points of view wouldn't it.


indeed


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are beautiful Fan bring back memories of taking all the petals off my dads roses to make perfume when I was young . Don't think he was very happy with me that day ????


 :sm06:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Woohoo!!!! Found mama's letters!!!! Had loaned them to niece and she had put them in the box with the shoes from Japan (worn during Marshall period) when she returned them and the kimonos! I am doing the happy, happy, happy dance!!!! Thank you all for your prayers about this!!!


So pleased for you that you found them! BTW Gracie is gorgeous!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Thank you everyone ☺❤
> 
> We are off to Karate in about an hour. Gage is happy that it will only he including tonight 6 more classes. Said he doesn't want to continue in the new year. ???? Hope Greg is not miserable this evening or I might have to smack him a good one.
> 
> ...


It's a bit dark, but a good picture of Gage none the less. 
Hi Gage!!! Too bad you don't want to continue with the Karate, but maybe will want to pick it back up later on. He can always take up knitting instead. lol
Just take your knitting and very quietly poke him with one.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is too funny gwen - hope you had a towel close. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Rain has stopped but suppose to get more as the day goes on. Gracie the labradoodle pup doesn't mind it though. In fact I think she seeks out the mud to play in when she goes outside to do her "business".


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> indeed


 :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Got my new glasses today, taking a bit of getting used to the new progressive(bifocals), but I like them, everything is much clearer anyway.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, I love the apricot rose!
Mel, hi back to Gage.
Maya and I had nice 45 min. walk, sunny, no wind, saw quail and raven.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

excellent news gwen - so glad they are found. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Woohoo!!!! Found mama's letters!!!! Had loaned them to niece and she had put them in the box with the shoes from Japan (worn during Marshall period) when she returned them and the kimonos! I am doing the happy, happy, happy dance!!!! Thank you all for your prayers about this!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i don't think you will find a sports team that would agree with that. winning is where the money is. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> It's a good thing I don't get too caught up in sport! :sm24:
> In my opinion you have to lose some of the time, or it no longer is a game.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending martina tons of healing energy. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Just received this by PM from Martina (Mary)
> 
> Was re admitted overnight. More meds and home now. Resting and recovering slowly. Will talk soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i don't think you will find a sports team that would agree with that. winning is where the money is. --- sam


In these days of professional players.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are lovely kathy - i need to find some reflective yarn and make a few hats for the boys. hope you get a load soon and have a lot of work up until christmas. hopelila is back in the pink. sorry to hear about baby jesse - he was so small - hugs and healing energy to you and the family. --- sam



kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Been trying to catch up but not making much progress. Left my DS's last night to drive over to El Paso to hopefully get a load. Slept fairly well but tired when I woke up. Took a quick nap so hopefully I'll not be tired.
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

That is so cute, Sonja!


Swedenme said:


> Haven't felt much like knitting this week . Had four clear baubles that I had full intentions of filling with miniatures like the mittens one I did . Managed to do one that took me all of about 30 minutes and that's it all I've done this week


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Really cute ornaments Sonja. I managed to get a small 3 ft tree up today but only have lights on it so far. I'm feeling quite frustrated as I can't find the little ornaments I used on it last year. Worse still, I have "hidden" the packet of letters I have that my mom wrote to her sister when she (mom) was living in Japan after WW2. I was planning on scanning the letters and creating a book of the to send my brother and sister for a surprise. I have looked high and low and can not find them. I would have sworn I had put them in a box on top of the china cabinet but not there. Have cleaned out drawers and cupbords till I'm exhausted and still can't find them. I am just sick over it. I'll keep looking tomorrow but to be honest I can't think of any place left to look. These letters are very special to me so please pray that I find them. I know that may sound silly or trivial but they are precious to me. I feel like crying.
> 
> Going to go do a bit of knitting to see if I can take my mind off it.


Look for the letters after you have had a rest. They will turn up. Hugs, Gwen.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a healthy decision i think --- sam



gagesmom said:


> I have come to a decision. I am not going to try anymore with Greg. I will not be making calls to remind him of things. I will not be waiting for anything. We had a heck of an argument on Saturday via the phone. Can you believe first argument since we split. I laid things on the line and said that's it. I am backing away. From here on out he is on his own. I live him and care about him. But he doesn't care about himself. So obviously I will not stop Gage and hin from seeing eachother but he will have to make any and all effort.
> 
> Rant over☺ I am just going to do for me and Gage.❤❤❤


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you folks re the roses, it's a pleasure to show them to you, and they do smell really lovely.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Melody, I'm glad Gage is better.
> Margaret is Elizabeth better yet?
> Liz, I'm glad you got things sorted out with your lamp.
> Sorleena, cute sweaters, love the colors. Happy birthday to Bub.
> ...


All lovely, Bonnie!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks julie --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> or ssk, also, slip, k2tog,psso,


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sorlenna said:


> And the quilts.


Beautiful quilts, too!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so good to hear from you martina - tons of healing energy zooming your way - hope you are back in the pink real quick. --- sam



martina said:


> Sorry to hear of little Jesse not making it and prayers for his family.
> Thank you all for good wishes and prayers for me. I will chat later as its meds and rest time. Prayers for all in need and best wishes to all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

excellent - you can almost hear him breathe. good job matthew. --- sam



pacer said:


> Drawing is finished


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Thank you everyone ☺❤
> 
> We are off to Karate in about an hour. Gage is happy that it will only he including tonight 6 more classes. Said he doesn't want to continue in the new year. ???? Hope Greg is not miserable this evening or I might have to smack him a good one.
> 
> ...


after you have smacked him a good one can you come here and do the same to mine as he has been a right miserable grinch this afternoon . I left him to it he is now fast asleep on the couch was going to shout boo but I don't think he would appreciate the joke :sm23: besides its now nice and peaceful


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are beautiful fan - such bright colors. ---- sam



Fan said:


> For you Paula, and all you Rose lovers.
> Apricot rose is named Just Joey,
> 2nd one is Double Delight, the scent is divine on that one.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Prayers for all of the triplets Nannyof6GS...Glad the one is home from the hospital.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome grandmaknitstoo - so good of you to join us for a cuppa and conversation - we hope you had a good time and will make us a regular stop whenever you are online. there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it so don't be a stranger - we'll be looking for you. that is a great shawl/wrap you are wearing in your avatar. --- sam



Grandmaknitstoo said:


> I've had both of those it Just Joey kicked the bucket , one cold winter! The other one is about 4 1/2 feet tall!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, here are two lizards I stenciled on bathroom wall several years ago. Got stencil at Walmart it had two stencils so you did base then put second stencil on and did new color.


Love your stencil, Joy!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> That is so cute, Sonja!


Thank you April I've just finished a snowman one


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

there is nothing wrong in being frugal - in this day and age if your aren't you are going to go broke. yea for find the buttons - may we see the sweater with the buttons on please? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Youngest says I'm a cheapskate ( frugal ) which I freely admit I am , and for once I was right to be as I went looking for the little white buttons I wanted , couldn't believe it when I saw the price of them , no way was I paying that . So came away empty handed
> 5 minutes ago I'm looking for a little white snowflake to sew on my snowman . I know I've got some haven't found them yet but did find a packet of 11 ( only need 6) of the white snowball shaped buttons I want for the snowman cardigan. I forgot all about the buttons I picked up for a bargain from a carboot sale during the summer.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

matthew having a birthday tomorrow? congratulations and a happy birthday from northwest ohio matthew. hope it is a great day for you. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Well done Mathew he's gorgeous
> And I hope you have a fantastic birthday tomorrow


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> those are lovely kathy - i need to find some reflective yarn and make a few hats for the boys. hope you get a load soon and have a lot of work up until christmas. hopelila is back in the pink. sorry to hear about baby jesse - he was so small - hugs and healing energy to you and the family. --- sam


Continued prayers for the family and for Jesse. I'll include him in my thoughts and prayers tomorrow night when we are at the Angel of Hope ceremony for all the babies who were "born too soon". We'll be remembering the two preemie babies that our daughter, Amy, delivered in January, 2009 and in July, 2009. Although it has been awhile since 2009, the event stirs up the emotions, but it's a good thing to do.
http://www.springfieldangelofhope.org/remembrance.asp


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Nannyof6GS said:


> Just got back from Ohio this afternoon! DH and I made an emergency run out to our DD's because one of the triplets was hospitalized in the PICU with pneumonia. The other two and their brother all have colds!! DD stayed with Emmet all five days he was there but now he is home and doing very well. Thank the Lord!! We had so much fun with the boys despite the worry. Now DH is on the sofa under an afghan with the chills! He will be fine I am sure.
> 
> Have missed so much here! Thank you Sam for this week's start and the fabulous recipes. Hope to try several if my kitchen gets all hooked up (still under construction!!)...and thank you Summary Queens as there is no way I could ever catch up without you!
> 
> ...


Alls well that ends well. One healthy boy and some great time with the other boys. Hopefully DH hasn't picked up the same cold.
Do most people put things outside? Here though it is increasing in frequency the majority don't. We have nothing inside or outside.
As kids we used to play count the Christmas trees. Now it will need to be count the gardens with something in them.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Rain has stopped but suppose to get more as the day goes on. Gracie the labradoodle pup doesn't mind it though. In fact I think she seeks out the mud to play in when she goes outside to do her "business".


Oh Gracie! But so-o-o cute!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Hooray!!


Gweniepooh said:


> Woohoo!!!! Found mama's letters!!!! Had loaned them to niece and she had put them in the box with the shoes from Japan (worn during Marshall period) when she returned them and the kimonos! I am doing the happy, happy, happy dance!!!! Thank you all for your prayers about this!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

grandmaknitstoo - we are neither conservative or radical - at least not that we know. we are a group of tea drinkers - we are known as the knitting tea party - as in an afternoon tea with yours truly pouring the tea. we never discuss religion or politics. we care deeply for each other and we share our ups and downs as we wish for we know this is a safe spot to come and share. if you read along for a while you will see our conversations are light and on many subjects. but mainly it is the caring and the friendship that binds us together and we would be glad you have your company. --- sam



Grandmaknitstoo said:


> I wasn't sure what was going on with your post . I saw the picture of the roses in the pictures, so I wasn't aware that I was joining a tea party , I assume your conservatives . If that's true I'll fit in just fine !
> I got some new yarn today from Hobby lobby to finish my scarf. I also have more yarn to make a new scarf and hat in a different color way! I have a copyright order in so I can get my patterns designed and published very soon. And best of all, I found the Christmas cactus color I have been searching for online at the local grocery store today along with the beautiful wreath to hang on my front door. And the trip to the dentist was a good one my cleaning proved no cavities , nothing ! What a blessing.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how did the perfume turn out? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> They are beautiful Fan bring back memories of taking all the petals off my dads roses to make perfume when I was young . Don't think he was very happy with me that day ????


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Kathy, so sorry for the loss of baby Jesse, and prayers for all. I hope your Lila is feeling better, poor little one. You work is beautiful.



kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Been trying to catch up but not making much progress. Left my DS's last night to drive over to El Paso to hopefully get a load. Slept fairly well but tired when I woke up. Took a quick nap so hopefully I'll not be tired.
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

gagesmom said:


> I have come to a decision. I am not going to try anymore with Greg. I will not be making calls to remind him of things. I will not be waiting for anything. We had a heck of an argument on Saturday via the phone. Can you believe first argument since we split. I laid things on the line and said that's it. I am backing away. From here on out he is on his own. I live him and care about him. But he doesn't care about himself. So obviously I will not stop Gage and hin from seeing eachother but he will have to make any and all effort.
> 
> Rant over☺ I am just going to do for me and Gage.❤❤❤


Follow your heart, Mel, you have to protect Gage and yourself.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Another beauty!


pacer said:


> Drawing is finished


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> Welcome to the Tea Party! Do tell us more of your crafting, and anything else you care to share with us!


 :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

thewren said:


> those are lovely kathy - i need to find some reflective yarn and make a few hats for the boys. hope you get a load soon and have a lot of work up until christmas. hopelila is back in the pink. sorry to hear about baby jesse - he was so small - hugs and healing energy to you and the family. --- sam


I couldn't find the reflective in the store, Sam, but I was able to order it from JoAnn's on-line.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> You are NOT a dummy! It's almost 10:30 at night. No wonder you are getting confused! Look at it again in the morning with fresh eyes. It's one of those that you just have to blindly follow the pattern, no "thinking" about it. Just do each separate step in that row of instructions, instead of reading the whole line. K2. stop. K2tog. stop, K frt and back, Kf&b, K3. ect until that row is finished. Sometimes that is the only way I can do a pattern row. It's like knitting socks. :sm02: When you get to the heel, you just blindly follow the pattern. And it works..


I don't like the instruction so often given to read the pattern first to see if it makes sense. Patterns don't make sense to many people when they read them (especially for those less experienced in knitting and/or reading patterns) . You need to be working it and follow exactly what it says. Not what you think it might say, or thinking maybe it means this. Usually doing exactly what the pattern says works. And Gwen (not picking on you here sorry if seems like it) but if you had just done exactly what the pattern said you would have increased in the next 2 stitches. How can you increase into a stitch? The most logical is kfb so that is what you would have done instinctively if you hadn't tried to think it out.
So when you come across a direction that makes no sense DON'T think about it- just do what it says. You will be amazed how often it works out.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

true - professional players are payed big money - but even college and high school sports can bring in lots of money. when a school district is in trouble financially they never talk about cutting down on sports - they would cut everything else first before the touched that. the parents would never stand for it. i don't agree with it but that is usually the way it plays out. sports is big business. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> In these days of professional players.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks oneapril - i will check here in joann's and will order it if necessary. --- sam



oneapril said:


> I couldn't find the reflective in the store, Sam, but I was able to order it from JoAnn's on-line.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kate, sorry you had to miss your get-together with the girls. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, here are two lizards I stenciled on bathroom wall several years ago. Got stencil at Walmart it had two stencils so you did base then put second stencil on and did new color.


Wow, that is so great. Thanks to quote reply I got to see this message.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good to see you posting Martina/Mary. How are you? Have been concerned.


martina said:


> Sorry to hear of little Jesse not making it and prayers for his family.
> Thank you all for good wishes and prayers for me. I will chat later as its meds and rest time. Prayers for all in need and best wishes to all.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The Just Joey apricot rose is gorgeous. I love to look at roses. Unfortunately smelling them gives me an awful headache.


Fan said:


> For you Paula, and all you Rose lovers.
> Apricot rose is named Just Joey,
> 2nd one is Double Delight, the scent is divine on that one.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just want to say I got my Christmas Card exchange list posted last Friday. I want to and will be sending cards to the other list but they most likely will be late....sorry but I'm a little overwhelmed. Please accept my apology for this.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome Grandmaknitstoo! I don't recognize your name/avatar but want to welcome you to the tea party! Love it when newbies speak up and add to the conversation. Please share what you are knitting.


Grandmaknitstoo said:


> I've had both of those it Just Joey kicked the bucket , one cold winter! The other one is about 4 1/2 feet tall!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Grandmaknitstoo we are not at all based on political affiliation. Tea Party refers to out chatting like an old fashioned tea party.... drinking tea or whatever, eating goodies, and sharing. Still want to say welcome, "sit and chat" a spell. Sam (our host) always has room for more at the table.


Grandmaknitstoo said:


> I wasn't sure what was going on with your post . I saw the picture of the roses in the pictures, so I wasn't aware that I was joining a tea party , I assume your conservatives . If that's true I'll fit in just fine !
> I got some new yarn today from Hobby lobby to finish my scarf. I also have more yarn to make a new scarf and hat in a different color way! I have a copyright order in so I can get my patterns designed and published very soon. And best of all, I found the Christmas cactus color I have been searching for online at the local grocery store today along with the beautiful wreath to hang on my front door. And the trip to the dentist was a good one my cleaning proved no cavities , nothing ! What a blessing.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh how funny! Would love to see a video of him doing that.


Poledra65 said:


> When Gizmo was a puppy, he got used to me washing them off in the sink when he'd come in muddy, so he took to washing them off in the water dish himself. :sm06: :sm16:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi right back at you Gage! ✋????


gagesmom said:


> Thank you everyone ☺❤
> 
> We are off to Karate in about an hour. Gage is happy that it will only he including tonight 6 more classes. Said he doesn't want to continue in the new year. ???? Hope Greg is not miserable this evening or I might have to smack him a good one.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh how funny! Would love to see a video of him doing that.


LOL! Now he only plays in the water dish in the summer if his baby pool is empty. lol, Ryssa the poodle hates water, Gizmo the shit zu loves water, what is wrong with this picture? lolol


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam you described us so well.


thewren said:


> grandmaknitstoo - we are neither conservative or radical - at least not that we know. we are a group of tea drinkers - we are known as the knitting tea party - as in an afternoon tea with yours truly pouring the tea. we never discuss religion or politics. we care deeply for each other and we share our ups and downs as we wish for we know this is a safe spot to come and share. if you read along for a while you will see our conversations are light and on many subjects. but mainly it is the caring and the friendship that binds us together and we would be glad you have your company. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Didn't take this a picking on me at all! I didn't even read the "increase 1 in the next 2 stitches" as meaning I was to knit two stitches increasing 1 in each of them!!! Total brainless then but it makes sense now. I think having taught English/grammar sometimes inhibits my understanding because when I see a comma in a sentence such as (ex. Gwen, the novice knitter....) what is after the comma refers to the subject in the sentence. Because of that when I read "k2, increase 2 in the next 2 stitches...." my brain took it to be referring to the first k2. Whatever!!! Thanks to all you "knit pattern readers" I now understand. DUH!!!

How is Elizabeth tonight/your today?


darowil said:


> I don't like the instruction so often given to read the pattern first to see if it makes sense. Patterns don't make sense to many people when they read them (especially for those less experienced in knitting and/or reading patterns) . You need to be working it and follow exactly what it says. Not what you think it might say, or thinking maybe it means this. Usually doing exactly what the pattern says works. And Gwen (not picking on you here sorry if seems like it) but if you had just done exactly what the pattern said you would have increased in the next 2 stitches. How can you increase into a stitch? The most logical is kfb so that is what you would have done instinctively if you hadn't tried to think it out.
> So when you come across a direction that makes no sense DON'T think about it- just do what it says. You will be amazed how often it works out.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Off to check the daily digest then knit....TTYL


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Beautiful roses! I can almost smell them.

Stellar job on the new drawing, Matthew.

{{{{Melody and Gage}}}}

Glad you're back on track, Gwen.

Off to check on supper!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Didn't take this a picking on me at all! I didn't even read the "increase 1 in the next 2 stitches" as meaning I was to knit two stitches increasing 1 in each of them!!! Total brainless then but it makes sense now. I think having taught English/grammar sometimes inhibits my understanding because when I see a comma in a sentence such as (ex. Gwen, the novice knitter....) what is after the comma refers to the subject in the sentence. Because of that when I read "k2, increase 2 in the next 2 stitches...." my brain took it to be referring to the first k2. Whatever!!! Thanks to all you "knit pattern readers" I now understand. DUH!!!
> 
> How is Elizabeth tonight/your today?


I used to do that, so now I look at them all as an Algebraic algorithm, that way it makes it a bit easier. English was always my best subject, algebra my worst. lol


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I used to do that, so now I look at them all as an Algebraic algorithm, that way it makes it a bit easier. English was always my best subject, algebra my worst. lol


I work with students who are sometimes English challenged for a variety of reasons, so I think I've just learned to figure out unusual wording. I think that's also why I get so picky about my own writing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> true - professional players are payed big money - but even college and high school sports can bring in lots of money. when a school district is in trouble financially they never talk about cutting down on sports - they would cut everything else first before the touched that. the parents would never stand for it. i don't agree with it but that is usually the way it plays out. sports is big business. --- sam


I can't think of anything much less sporting than a team that can't cope with losing.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Nannyof6GS said:


> Thanks Tami. I was wondering if we were in your area. Emmet was in Akron Childrens Hospital.


That's where Tim's doctors are located. Although he is nearing 19, we've been told that they will continue to care for him until he is 26--unless, of course, hospital regulations change in the meantime. Akron's Children's is about an hour west from us, Nannyof6GS.

Ohio Joy


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry to hear Jesse didn't make it, but he was awfully tiny.


I am so sorry too. Condolences to the family.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Been trying to catch up but not making much progress. Left my DS's last night to drive over to El Paso to hopefully get a load. Slept fairly well but tired when I woke up. Took a quick nap so hopefully I'll not be tired.
> 
> ...


Lovely work. I did see from Julie's post that Jesse didn't make it. I am so sorry to hear that. Poor little boy.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I have come to a decision. I am not going to try anymore with Greg. I will not be making calls to remind him of things. I will not be waiting for anything. We had a heck of an argument on Saturday via the phone. Can you believe first argument since we split. I laid things on the line and said that's it. I am backing away. From here on out he is on his own. I live him and care about him. But he doesn't care about himself. So obviously I will not stop Gage and hin from seeing eachother but he will have to make any and all effort.
> 
> Rant over☺ I am just going to do for me and Gage.❤❤❤


Sometimes when you make a decision, a load falls from your back. I wish you and Gage all the best.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Oh ya this is what I woke up to but it is melting somewhat.


I don't like the looks of that. We were lucky and it passed us by.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you for the tips never been on a diet or tried to lose weight before . but I can either keep moaning about my spare tyre or do something about it


When you find out how to get rid of that spare tire, let me know please. I've been trying for ages.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I work with students who are sometimes English challenged for a variety of reasons, so I think I've just learned to figure out unusual wording. I think that's also why I get so picky about my own writing.


Yes, that does impact how you look at things when they have to be deciphered by others. When I right up a pattern I try to make sure it's easily interpreted, if it's not written just right, it's hard to figure out.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> For you Paula, and all you Rose lovers.
> Apricot rose is named Just Joey,
> 2nd one is Double Delight, the scent is divine on that one.


Beautiful. I can just imagine the fragrance surrounding your home.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I can't think of anything much less sporting than a team that can't cope with losing.


How a teams loses is at least as important as how they lose, but more importantly is how the fans deal with losses, irregardless of money, at it's very core, in the big scheme of things going on in the world, it's just a game. And yes, I scream at the tv, but I try to be a good sport, win or lose.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> When Gizmo was a puppy, he got used to me washing them off in the sink when he'd come in muddy, so he took to washing them off in the water dish himself. :sm06: :sm16:


I'll bet that was cute. Did you happen to get a picture?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Got my new glasses today, taking a bit of getting used to the new progressive(bifocals), but I like them, everything is much clearer anyway.


It won't take all that long to get used to them. You just have to persevere.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Caught up so off to read the digest. Back later.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

8:20pm and I am caught up. 

Tonight went better then I thought. 


Again thank you all so much for your love and support. I do feel like a weight has been lifte . 

Will check in before bed. 

Matthew the drawing is awesome.????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'll bet that was cute. Did you happen to get a picture?


I wish I had. lol 
Every now and then I'll go to the kitchen and he'll be sitting in the water bowl, it's a gallon bowl. lol


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I wish I had. lol
> Every now and then I'll go to the kitchen and he'll be sitting in the water bowl, it's a gallon bowl. lol


 :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you Grandma Paula, your card arrived today, I love being a part of the tea party it's great.


I got yours today, too!! The tea party is just like a little family, so glad you joined us.

Sorry I've been absent for awhile. I've been cutting and sewing pajamas. Last weekend, my church had its annual Ladies' Christmas Tea, so we've been getting stuff ready for that. We had to take down all the big tables in the fellowship room and set up small card tables. We ironed tablecloths, put up decorations, got out the plates, cups and saucers, and I hauled the silver tea service home with me and spent an evening polishing it - my hands were black when I got done! We all baked tons of cookies and made little sandwiches. We had around 50 ladies who came and there were only about 8 or 9 cookies left - so I guess it was a success. Then we all pitched in and cleaned up, washed the dishes, took down the tables and folded up the chairs. Later this week, some of the gals will go over and pack everything back into boxes and put it all away until next year. A lot of work, but lots of fun for our little country church.

Hope to get back on a little more now. Hugs to all, Paula


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Need some instant knitting gratification so I did one of the scrubbies following the directions from Pacer. Ta-da! Showing both the soft side and rough side. ???? Feeling happy with myself now. Now to tackle a matching hanging dish towel. May just make a bunch of these to give my oldest DD with a note saying the afghan will be forthcoming; just don't feel like the stress of rushing through it. Don't know if I'm being smart or lazy but that is how it will be!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I wish I had. lol
> Every now and then I'll go to the kitchen and he'll be sitting in the water bowl, it's a gallon bowl. lol


 :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> I got yours today, too!! The tea party is just like a little family, so glad you joined us.
> 
> Sorry I've been absent for awhile. I've been cutting and sewing pajamas. Last weekend, my church had its annual Ladies' Christmas Tea, so we've been getting stuff ready for that. We had to take down all the big tables in the fellowship room and set up small card tables. We ironed tablecloths, put up decorations, got out the plates, cups and saucers, and I hauled the silver tea service home with me and spent an evening polishing it - my hands were black when I got done! We all baked tons of cookies and made little sandwiches. We had around 50 ladies who came and there were only about 8 or 9 cookies left - so I guess it was a success. Then we all pitched in and cleaned up, washed the dishes, took down the tables and folded up the chairs. Later this week, some of the gals will go over and pack everything back into boxes and put it all away until next year. A lot of work, but lots of fun for our little country church.
> 
> Hope to get back on a little more now. Hugs to all, Paula


That sounds like so much fun!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> I got yours today, too!! The tea party is just like a little family, so glad you joined us.
> 
> Sorry I've been absent for awhile. I've been cutting and sewing pajamas. Last weekend, my church had its annual Ladies' Christmas Tea, so we've been getting stuff ready for that. We had to take down all the big tables in the fellowship room and set up small card tables. We ironed tablecloths, put up decorations, got out the plates, cups and saucers, and I hauled the silver tea service home with me and spent an evening polishing it - my hands were black when I got done! We all baked tons of cookies and made little sandwiches. We had around 50 ladies who came and there were only about 8 or 9 cookies left - so I guess it was a success. Then we all pitched in and cleaned up, washed the dishes, took down the tables and folded up the chairs. Later this week, some of the gals will go over and pack everything back into boxes and put it all away until next year. A lot of work, but lots of fun for our little country church.
> 
> Hope to get back on a little more now. Hugs to all, Paula


That sure was a lot of work, but sounds like a delightful feast.
I have to make lunchtime feast for our engineering company in a couple of weeks, before we finish for the summer holidays.
I have got everything planned and menu decided, been doing some taste testing and need to re buy items lol!
Got to do quality control before it's presented right?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Need some instant knitting gratification so I did one of the scrubbies following the directions from Pacer. Ta-da! Showing both the soft side and rough side. ???? Feeling happy with myself now. Now to tackle a matching hanging dish towel. May just make a bunch of these to give my oldest DD with a note saying the afghan will be forthcoming; just don't feel like the stress of rushing through it. Don't know if I'm being smart or lazy but that is how it will be!


Those are great! Sometimes something small is just what's called for.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> That sure was a lot of work, but sounds like a delightful feast.
> I have to make lunchtime feast for our engineering company in a couple of weeks, before we finish for the summer holidays.
> I have got everything planned and menu decided, been doing some taste testing and need to re buy items lol!
> Got to do quality control before it's presented right?


Absolutely! Quality control is a must. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> How a teams loses is at least as important as how they lose, but more importantly is how the fans deal with losses, irregardless of money, at it's very core, in the big scheme of things going on in the world, it's just a game. And yes, I scream at the tv, but I try to be a good sport, win or lose.


 :sm24: LOL- Fale used to get very caught up in the moment, both with boxing and Rugby, which he was still playing, up till his accident in 1991. (before I met him)


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Love your stencil, Joy!


Oneapril, thank you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> grandmaknitstoo - we are neither conservative or radical - at least not that we know. we are a group of tea drinkers - we are known as the knitting tea party - as in an afternoon tea with yours truly pouring the tea. we never discuss religion or politics. we care deeply for each other and we share our ups and downs as we wish for we know this is a safe spot to come and share. if you read along for a while you will see our conversations are light and on many subjects. but mainly it is the caring and the friendship that binds us together and we would be glad you have your company. --- sam


Well said, Sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Need some instant knitting gratification so I did one of the scrubbies following the directions from Pacer. Ta-da! Showing both the soft side and rough side. ???? Feeling happy with myself now. Now to tackle a matching hanging dish towel. May just make a bunch of these to give my oldest DD with a note saying the afghan will be forthcoming; just don't feel like the stress of rushing through it. Don't know if I'm being smart or lazy but that is how it will be!


It looks good Gwen, but of course IS dependent on the 'Scrubby' yarn. Almost certainly unobtainable here.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> For you Paula, and all you Rose lovers.
> Apricot rose is named Just Joey,
> 2nd one is Double Delight, the scent is divine on that one.


So pretty!! Keep 'em coming - we are expecting cold temps and snow at the end of the week - your flowers remind us that spring will be here eventually!!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow, that is so great. Thanks to quote reply I got to see this message.


Daralene, thank you.
Mary, please tell Matthew his drawing is beautiful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Absolutely! Quality control is a must. :sm24:


All good cooks have a tasting spoon.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Alls well that ends well. One healthy boy and some great time with the other boys. Hopefully DH hasn't picked up the same cold.
> Do most people put things outside? Here though it is increasing in frequency the majority don't. We have nothing inside or outside.
> As kids we used to play count the Christmas trees. Now it will need to be count the gardens with something in them.


Yes, everyone here puts lights outside. Also, now a lot of people are putting the big blow-up figures on their lawns. I know children really like them. I will be happy to just get the wreath on the door and the candles in the windows.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> That's where Tim's doctors are located. Although he is nearing 19, we've been told that they will continue to care for him until he is 26--unless, of course, hospital regulations change in the meantime. Akron's Children's is about an hour west from us, Nannyof6GS.
> 
> Ohio Joy


My daughter works at Akron Children's in the NICU.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Nannyof6GS said:


> Thank you, Sonja! After a week with them the silence in my house is too much!!


 :sm09:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Rain has stopped but suppose to get more as the day goes on. Gracie the labradoodle pup doesn't mind it though. In fact I think she seeks out the mud to play in when she goes outside to do her "business".


 :sm09: Silly Gracie, but poor Mom having to clean up the mess.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just received this by PM from Martina (Mary)
> 
> Was re admitted overnight. More meds and home now. Resting and recovering slowly. Will talk soon.


Thank you for the update, Julie. My prayers are with Mary.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Been trying to catch up but not making much progress. Left my DS's last night to drive over to El Paso to hopefully get a load. Slept fairly well but tired when I woke up. Took a quick nap so hopefully I'll not be tired.
> 
> ...


I am so sorry to hear the news about little Jesse. My sympathy. Of course I will continue to pray for the family.

Nice hat, mittens, and mits. Hope Lila is better soon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I have come to a decision. I am not going to try anymore with Greg. I will not be making calls to remind him of things. I will not be waiting for anything. We had a heck of an argument on Saturday via the phone. Can you believe first argument since we split. I laid things on the line and said that's it. I am backing away. From here on out he is on his own. I live him and care about him. But he doesn't care about himself. So obviously I will not stop Gage and hin from seeing eachother but he will have to make any and all effort.
> 
> Rant over☺ I am just going to do for me and Gage.❤❤❤


I know this was a difficult decision for you to make. You need to do what is best for you and for Gage. Greg needs to learn to care about himself. Until he can do that, there isn't anything you can do for him. You are all in my prayers. Hugs.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Drawing is finished


Matthew's usual great work, getting better every time I see a new one. I love the markings in the dog's coat.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> For you Paula, and all you Rose lovers.
> Apricot rose is named Just Joey,
> 2nd one is Double Delight, the scent is divine on that one.


Beautiful!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> so is ours. i haven't been outside yet so don't know how it feels. --- sam


Cold! I went out this morning to get my blood work done. Didn't take long, though it was fairly busy. Young lady did a great job. I barely felt the needle. Tells you how long I've been doing this, when they call you back, you tell them they need to lay you down, and she tells you that as soon as she saw me come in, she got the room ready for me! LOL! She wasn't one that I have had very often, as I didn't really recognize her, but she did a great job, and I told her so. 
I 
I was going to go to JoAnn Fabrics after I stopped for a quick breakfast, but my aunt called before I got there. She had bought wreaths for the cemetery, and bows, and I was going to put the bows on Friday evening, got side tracked, then went to the church cantata with her, and we forgot again. I told her I would meet her at the cemetery and put the bows on for her there. I had the heat blasting in the car so my hands would be warm, knowing I had to wire the bows on with no gloves in the cold. My hands still hurt after doing it. Got my gloves back on as fast as I could. Then we put the wreaths on the graves. Aunt was going to get gas so she didn't have to do it later in the week when it gets colder and nastier. She has Renauds, so tries to stay ahead of things that way. I headed to JoAnn's, but never made it that far. I decided to stop at Staples to see if I could get some clear plastic sheets for a project. Well, of course they don't have any in the printing department that I could buy single sheets, though I have bought paper that way when I needed something I couldn't get elsewhere, that way. But they did have it in a package in the laminating aisle for book/brochure covers. 25 sheets for $16.99, more than I wanted or needed, but at least I could get it. Also got address labels at a good price, so now I won't have to hand write all my addresses for Christmas cards. Don't think my hands will handle that this year. So please don't be disappointed at not receiving a note in your card for the exchange. Hopefully you will at least be able to read my signature! My hands are really not liking all these weather fronts rolling through. Well, to be honest, none of my body is happy about it! But that's okay. I am in much better health than some are. Anyway, as I was leaving Staples, I got a text from DH saying he was on his way home early. So I came home instead, and started cutting the card stock for my Christmas cards. I promise, I will get the cards for the exchange out by the end of the week!

Well, I also took a nap after I came home. All of a sudden I was so tired I couldn't keep my eyes open, so sat down in my chair and I was out for at least 2 hours. Started cutting card stock after I woke up. Got quite a bit cut (cutting some extra while I'm at it!) and something told me to take a break and check my emails. Good thing I did. I had forgotten that tonight was our knitting circle Christmas party. Good food, great friends, great time! I will go back to the restaurant/bar that we had it at. I had a huge pulled pork sandwich, fries and coleslaw for $8.52! I am still stuffed! No room for dessert, even if I wanted it. I didn't even want a cookie when I came home!

I am so glad that Martina felt well enough to stop in and post to let us know how she is doing. Mary, I will continue my prayers for you.

I can't stay awake so I am off to bed. Talk to you in the morning. Hugs.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, glad you made knitting circle Xmas party. Hope you can treat yourself to a down day tomorrow.

Colder whether not doing hips or knees any favors. Went to gym just to use jacuzzi at 5:30 p.m. came home made Thai mussel soup and now in bed hoping I can sleep.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I know this was a difficult decision for you to make. You need to do what is best for you and for Gage. Greg needs to learn to care about himself. Until he can do that, there isn't anything you can do for him. You are all in my prayers. Hugs.


I am thinking about you Mel. I think it is wise to let it go. Otherwise you will spend your life worrying and looking after him. If he can't grow up on his own, he likely won't bother. I know how hard it is. My sister went through much the same thing. She said her life changed when she finally decided enough was enough. My prayers are with you and Gage and Greg too.

Shirley


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam you described us so well.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

How are you all doing? I have been doing a lot of painted cards for our Seniors Craft sale, and am finishing up an afghan for my l3 year old grand daughter (her birthday is Jan. 7) I also make her a hat, fingerless gloves and a scarf (stashbusters - very bright).

We had the first snow fall since we moved here to Duncan Van. Island 2 years ago. Vancouver really got it. The whole city was at a standstill. Made me remember why we moved away from Calgary. Matthews dog is excellent - give him my best! Shirley


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks joy. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Well said, Sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you shirley - how is your health? --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> How are you all doing? I have been doing a lot of painted cards for our Seniors Craft sale, and am finishing up an afghan for my l3 year old grand daughter (her birthday is Jan. 7) I also make her a hat, fingerless gloves and a scarf (stashbusters - very bright).
> 
> We had the first snow fall since we moved here to Duncan Van. Island 2 years ago. Vancouver really got it. The whole city was at a standstill. Made me remember why we moved away from Calgary. Matthews dog is excellent - give him my best! Shirley


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

rosD beautiful dresses!


RosD said:


> Thank you Sam, it's great to see you too. I've been flat as a pancake for a couple of months, but I'm starting to feel better now. I am busy knitting, not necessarily for Christmas, I can't stop knitting little dresses. This is my little Christmas dress for an 18 month old baby being modelled by a doll I just bought for that purpose. The second dress is me messing about with the same pattern, for a 6 month old baby. ????


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Just a quick note to say hi. I got busy the end of last week so have plenty of reading to catch up on. My GKs spent the weekend Friday night and Saturday with me. We walked downtown for the December "First Friday" events. It had a Victorian Christmas theme with some folks dressed in period clothing. A santa walked around but he wasn't very friendly. We passed him twice and he never even acknowledged the kids. It was not busy enough for them to be easily overlooked. Oh well. Not the reason for our celebration anyway.
On Saturday I took them to a local marina to see the Nina and the Pinta. We found that very interesting. Amazing at the size of those ships. Much smaller then you would expect. The captains quarters had 2 hammocks and a small desk in it at only 4 foot of head room. Columbus was 5'8" so I suspect he did not spend much time cooped up down there. I had never really thought about it before but they even had livestock aboard. Can you even imagine the stench? I am going to try to add a couple photos.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathy, my condolences on the loss of little Jesse, sad for the family but maybe a blessing for the poor little soul. Lovely knitting

Mary, glad to hear you are out of hospital, hope you are back to normal soon.

Margaret, hope Elizabeth is better, she's been sick too long.

Fan, thanks for sharing your lovely roses.

Melody, I think you are right to back away & let Greg rise up to the situation, time yo look after yourself.

Gwen, I'm glad you tracked down your moms letters

Grandmaknitstoo, welcome to the tea party. What color if Christmas cactus did you buy. I also picked up 2 while shopping today, one that's almost white, a pale pink edge & one I hope is red, at least the buds look red. I have a hot pink & an orange one. They're the only flowering plants that do well fir me.

I'm so far behind, had a good day in Lloydminster, didn't get all my shopping done but made a good dent in it. I took my cross stitch picture back to Michaels, I had it framed, picked it up last time I was there & after I got home noticed they had left several little creases in it. For the price they charge I decided to complain, they fixed it up & now I'm happy. I'll post a photo tomorrow.
It was terribly cold today, a very nasty north wind making it -30C/--27F, not fun.
We were invited to friends this evening so just got home. I'm beat so will have to catch up in the morning.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> How are you all doing? I have been doing a lot of painted cards for our Seniors Craft sale, and am finishing up an afghan for my l3 year old grand daughter (her birthday is Jan. 7) I also make her a hat, fingerless gloves and a scarf (stashbusters - very bright).
> 
> We had the first snow fall since we moved here to Duncan Van. Island 2 years ago. Vancouver really got it. The whole city was at a standstill. Made me remember why we moved away from Calgary. Matthews dog is excellent - give him my best! Shirley


Hi Shirley! It's great to hear from you, how have you been, sounds busy. It's hard to believe that Haley( can't remember the spelling), is 13 already, wow, she's growing up so fast. 
LOL! Hopefully you won't have the snow for long.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

EJS said:


> Just a quick note to say hi. I got busy the end of last week so have plenty of reading to catch up on. My GKs spent the weekend Friday night and Saturday with me. We walked downtown for the December "First Friday" events. It had a Victorian Christmas theme with some folks dressed in period clothing. A santa walked around but he wasn't very friendly. We passed him twice and he never even acknowledged the kids. It was not busy enough for them to be easily overlooked. Oh well. Not the reason for our celebration anyway.
> On Saturday I took them to a local marina to see the Nina and the Pinta. We found that very interesting. Amazing at the size of those ships. Much smaller then you would expect. The captains quarters had 2 hammocks and a small desk in it at only 4 foot of head room. Columbus was 5'8" so I suspect he did not spend much time cooped up down there. I had never really thought about it before but they even had livestock aboard. Can you even imagine the stench? I am going to try to add a couple photos.


That looks like a great day out with the grands, I never thought about how large or small the ships were either.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: LOL- Fale used to get very caught up in the moment, both with boxing and Rugby, which he was still playing, up till his accident in 1991. (before I met him)


 :sm24:


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

pacer said:


> Matthew's birthday is Tuesday the 6th. He was due Christmas Eve


Happy Birthday to Matthew.

I have two GK birthdays coming up the 17th and 19th. It is rough when so close to Christmas.

Evelyn


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

So sorry to read about Jesse. He is truly an angel now.

Matthew's drawings continue to be spectacular...what a talent he has!

Happy dancing with you, Gwen. I have somehow misplaced my sweater shaver thingy...not on the same level as your mom's letters but still maddening to know it is here somewhere...grrrrr!!!!!

Getting closer to being done with my Christmas knitting. Had a request to do double mittens...regular mittens but lined so double the trouble. I turned down the request saying I was awfully sorry and wouldn't you know, the tone changed to maybe doing them AFTER Christmas to be put away for next year. Hmmmmm, might have to say "no" more often. Funny how that works.

I am making lotion bars and lip balms to give out to the ladies I knit with for Christmas. We don't give each other much, just a little something or another. One lady makes the best hot cocoa mix. I have the same recipe but for some reason hers tastes so much better...probably because I didn't have to mix it all up - LOL.

I have meds to pick up tomorrow so while I'm out, I'm going to go to my local Fleet Farm store. I'm going to make the peanut butter cookies with the chocolate stars in the middle. Some make them now days with the Hersheys Kisses but when I was young, they were made with the chocolate stars  Brachs brand makes them but are hard to find. Fleet Farm has their own brand so I want to grab a couple of bags. I might make Spritz cookies too but I think that will be about it for baking. I make such a mess when I cook/bake that it is probably a good thing to stop right there!

Good night all from Minne-no-snow-ta


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

I am falling asleep as I read so better go to bed. I will catch up tomorrow most likely. No special running to do and crocheted projects done for now.

Speaking of, here are 2 of the 4 mermaid tails. I wish I could get a better picture on my cell phone.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

KateB said:


> Fed up! Still feeling rough so had to cancel meeting up with the girls. Going back to bed for a while, TTYL. :sm13:


Sorry you are still not feeling good. get better soon!


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

RosD said:


> I'm glad you are home and relatively pain free, I hope you stay pain free.????


Thanks Ros.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

darowil said:


> And you would be more aware of it with Rugby being so big your way- whether or not you follow it.


I don't mind watching the Rugby but I would never miss a netball game between us and the Silver Ferns!

ETA I'm sorry to read that Elizabeth is still not well. Poor little mite! Hope she is over it soon.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> For all my Aussie friends,
> 
> Congratulations on the Cricket win.
> 
> ...


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> And I have just popped in quick to see how Elizabeth is. Gosh I hope she get better very soon. Has she been vomiting every day since this started? Poor little girl. I have lots of pages to catch up on.


She had 24 hours without vomiting. 
Just spoke to Brett- Vicky is now feeling nauseous, which means Brett is sure too. Maybe we won't be going out for his birthday tomorrow night. Elizabeth however has not been too bad today. No vomiting since early yesterday morning
But I rang Brett mainly to ask for the use of their bar fridge. The door fell of ours! We knew this one was going but hoped it would last a little longer as we have a fridge but it is a built in so can't be used until it is built in.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am caught up. Time to go get my blood work done. See you later.


David went to get his bloodwork done this morning. Waited over an hour- only to be asked if he had fasted. He had forgotten that he needed to!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Thank you! I hope it fits her. Hard to make things for babies who aren't born when we make them as there's no knowing their timing and growth rate!
> 
> Sorry to hear she's still ill. Sending healing thoughts.


And even harder when you knit it before they are conceived! I think it was a couple of years ago wasn't it that you designed it?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Woohoo!!!! Found mama's letters!!!! Had loaned them to niece and she had put them in the box with the shoes from Japan (worn during Marshall period) when she returned them and the kimonos! I am doing the happy, happy, happy dance!!!! Thank you all for your prayers about this!!!


What a relief for you. So glad they turned up.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Been trying to catch up but not making much progress. Left my DS's last night to drive over to El Paso to hopefully get a load. Slept fairly well but tired when I woke up. Took a quick nap so hopefully I'll not be tired.
> 
> ...


So very sad for the family- but he would have had some terrible times ahead of him if he had survived. Must have been a hard decision for his parents to make.
Hope Lila recovers quickly. Vomiting in the truck wouldn't be good.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I have come to a decision. I am not going to try anymore with Greg. I will not be making calls to remind him of things. I will not be waiting for anything. We had a heck of an argument on Saturday via the phone. Can you believe first argument since we split. I laid things on the line and said that's it. I am backing away. From here on out he is on his own. I live him and care about him. But he doesn't care about himself. So obviously I will not stop Gage and hin from seeing eachother but he will have to make any and all effort.
> 
> Rant over☺ I am just going to do for me and Gage.❤❤❤


Tough love- sometimes people just have to be made to be responsible or take the results of their failure to do so. But it is very hard to do- tough is the word indeed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you for the tips never been on a diet or tried to lose weight before . but I can either keep moaning about my spare tyre or do something about it


I on the 5:2 diet. Eat normally on any 5 days of the week and on the other 2 days eat only 500 calories. I find it surprisingly easy on the fasting days.
But maybe for you just watching what you eat may be all you need. As you've already been advised don't go without altogether of the things you like. Increases the likelihood of going crazy.
A dietician I saw recommended some books- they don't advocate dieting but changing the way you view food. So you end up able to eat what you want because you want to eat food that is better for you. If you are interested in this let me know and I will send some info for you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> would that mean knit3tog? --- sam


Probably answered already- but usually slip 1, k2tog, then pass the slipped stitch over the stitch from the k2tog.
But k3tog will work as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Drawing is finished


Looks really good. Well done Matthew.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Grandmaknitstoo said:


> I've had both of those it Just Joey kicked the bucket , one cold winter! The other one is about 4 1/2 feet tall!


Glad you liked Fan's roses. She has posted a number of beautiful roses. Feel free to join our converstions- which ever ones you feel like. We usually have a couple at least going at once.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Or in the patter I'm doing, it's slip one knitwise, slip one purlwise, K2tog, psso. lol


So do you pass both slipped stitches over? Which would make it a triple decrease.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Woohoo!!!! Found mama's letters!!!! Had loaned them to niece and she had put them in the box with the shoes from Japan (worn during Marshall period) when she returned them and the kimonos! I am doing the happy, happy, happy dance!!!! Thank you all for your prayers about this!!!


What a relief!

:sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm listening to another cricket match- looking hopeful that we will beat NZ again. But the real test will be when we play them in January in NZ. Much easier to win here than over there. And they play better there than here.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Good morning all. I've been awake for an hour and half, had breakfast and meds and caught up here. Had a good undisturbed night but not sleepy till 2 am so feeling in need of a doze now. Matthew your latest drawing is superb. Mel, sometimes decisions have to be made that aren't really what you want, but stay strong and things will work out for the best, I'm sure. Take care all.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> ...
> Sad news on Saturday, little Jesse passed away one week after birth. He had a severe bladder infection and his kidneys stopped working. They decided no heroic measures to be taken. He had opened his eyes earlier in the week. Continued prayers for the family would be appreciated. Thank you all.
> 
> Great projects shown. Sweaters are darling as are the dresses, table runners, hats and mittens, quilts, too. Like the little clear ornament. Have thought about making them. Did get all wreaths done. Also two more hats in the reflective and a set of slippers, mittens and hat made with yarn I bought on clearance in Tucson last week and a pair of fingerless mitts with crocodile stitch. Was good, only three skeins of yarn bought but did buy the complete set of ChiaoGoo interchangables plus three fixed ones. Left my small set for my DS to try out. She has most if not all of Knit Picks needles plus a few other sets. She makes mostly scarves, shawlettes and shawls.
> ...


Kathy, so sad to read news of Jesse. Poor little soul. Another angel in heaven. Prayers for the family.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> It's been an interesting year for politics, to say the least...!
> 
> Okay, I'm going to try and upload the Banksia photos. Happy to have them finished, though they still need a wash.


They are lovely! :sm11:


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Fan said:


> For you Paula, and all you Rose lovers.
> Apricot rose is named Just Joey,
> 2nd one is Double Delight, the scent is divine on that one.


They are gorgeous, but my favourite is Double Delight. I carried a posy of miniature DD's for my wedding bouquet and even wore some as a headpiece.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I have come to a decision. I am not going to try anymore with Greg. I will not be making calls to remind him of things. I will not be waiting for anything. We had a heck of an argument on Saturday via the phone. Can you believe first argument since we split. I laid things on the line and said that's it. I am backing away. From here on out he is on his own. I live him and care about him. But he doesn't care about himself. So obviously I will not stop Gage and hin from seeing eachother but he will have to make any and all effort.
> 
> Rant over☺ I am just going to do for me and Gage.❤❤❤


Hope it works out for you. You need to do what is best for you and Gage. {{{{{hugs}}}}}


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Didn't take this a picking on me at all! I didn't even read the "increase 1 in the next 2 stitches" as meaning I was to knit two stitches increasing 1 in each of them!!! Total brainless then but it makes sense now. I think having taught English/grammar sometimes inhibits my understanding because when I see a comma in a sentence such as (ex. Gwen, the novice knitter....) what is after the comma refers to the subject in the sentence. Because of that when I read "k2, increase 2 in the next 2 stitches...." my brain took it to be referring to the first k2. Whatever!!! Thanks to all you "knit pattern readers" I now understand. DUH!!!
> 
> How is Elizabeth tonight/your today?


Whereas in knitting patterns it simply means the end of one action and on to the next.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Mary, tell Matthew I think his latest drawing is fantastic. And happy birthday too!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

EJS said:


> Just a quick note to say hi. I got busy the end of last week so have plenty of reading to catch up on. My GKs spent the weekend Friday night and Saturday with me. We walked downtown for the December "First Friday" events. It had a Victorian Christmas theme with some folks dressed in period clothing. A santa walked around but he wasn't very friendly. We passed him twice and he never even acknowledged the kids. It was not busy enough for them to be easily overlooked. Oh well. Not the reason for our celebration anyway.
> On Saturday I took them to a local marina to see the Nina and the Pinta. We found that very interesting. Amazing at the size of those ships. Much smaller then you would expect. The captains quarters had 2 hammocks and a small desk in it at only 4 foot of head room. Columbus was 5'8" so I suspect he did not spend much time cooped up down there. I had never really thought about it before but they even had livestock aboard. Can you even imagine the stench? I am going to try to add a couple photos.


That sounds really interesting- the old ships are amazing. I can't imagine travelling so far in them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

EJS said:


> I am falling asleep as I read so better go to bed. I will catch up tomorrow most likely. No special running to do and crocheted projects done for now.
> 
> Speaking of, here are 2 of the 4 mermaid tails. I wish I could get a better picture on my cell phone.


I really like that top one.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Good morning all. I've been awake for an hour and half, had breakfast and meds and caught up here. Had a good undisturbed night but not sleepy till 2 am so feeling in need of a doze now. Matthew your latest drawing is superb. Mel, sometimes decisions have to be made that aren't really what you want, but stay strong and things will work out for the best, I'm sure. Take care all.


How are you feeling today Mary? Other than tired becuase you didn't sleep that is?


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

RookieRetiree said:


> Continued prayers for the family and for Jesse. I'll include him in my thoughts and prayers tomorrow night when we are at the Angel of Hope ceremony for all the babies who were "born too soon". We'll be remembering the two preemie babies that our daughter, Amy, delivered in January, 2009 and in July, 2009. Although it has been awhile since 2009, the event stirs up the emotions, but it's a good thing to do.
> http://www.springfieldangelofhope.org/remembrance.asp


Prayers for your family, too, at this time, Rookie. It seems a nice program, remembering the little ones.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Happy Birthday to Matthew. I think he is a most talented young man, and love that he shares his drawing with me.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

nicho said:


> No pain at the moment! Just an occasional twinge down my leg when I try to sit, get into bed or roll over. Compared to a month ago, nothing to complain about!


Fantastic! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gorgeous work Sorlena and Bonnie! :sm11:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Happy, happy Birthday, Matthew! - from Pennsylvania! Enjoy your day!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> I wish I had. lol
> Every now and then I'll go to the kitchen and he'll be sitting in the water bowl, it's a gallon bowl. lol


How cute is that!? "Just cleanin' my paws, ma!"


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Grandmapaula said:


> I got yours today, too!! The tea party is just like a little family, so glad you joined us.
> 
> Sorry I've been absent for awhile. I've been cutting and sewing pajamas. Last weekend, my church had its annual Ladies' Christmas Tea, so we've been getting stuff ready for that. We had to take down all the big tables in the fellowship room and set up small card tables. We ironed tablecloths, put up decorations, got out the plates, cups and saucers, and I hauled the silver tea service home with me and spent an evening polishing it - my hands were black when I got done! We all baked tons of cookies and made little sandwiches. We had around 50 ladies who came and there were only about 8 or 9 cookies left - so I guess it was a success. Then we all pitched in and cleaned up, washed the dishes, took down the tables and folded up the chairs. Later this week, some of the gals will go over and pack everything back into boxes and put it all away until next year. A lot of work, but lots of fun for our little country church.
> 
> Hope to get back on a little more now. Hugs to all, Paula


Your tea sounds so fun, Paula! I hope you are able to show pics of all those finished jammies!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Perfect scrubbie, Gwen!


Gweniepooh said:


> Need some instant knitting gratification so I did one of the scrubbies following the directions from Pacer. Ta-da! Showing both the soft side and rough side. ???? Feeling happy with myself now. Now to tackle a matching hanging dish towel. May just make a bunch of these to give my oldest DD with a note saying the afghan will be forthcoming; just don't feel like the stress of rushing through it. Don't know if I'm being smart or lazy but that is how it will be!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Fan said:


> That sure was a lot of work, but sounds like a delightful feast.
> I have to make lunchtime feast for our engineering company in a couple of weeks, before we finish for the summer holidays.
> I have got everything planned and menu decided, been doing some taste testing and need to re buy items lol!
> Got to do quality control before it's presented right?


Too bad we all aren't closer...we would be happy to taste test for you!!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Designer1234 said:


> How are you all doing? I have been doing a lot of painted cards for our Seniors Craft sale, and am finishing up an afghan for my l3 year old grand daughter (her birthday is Jan. 7) I also make her a hat, fingerless gloves and a scarf (stashbusters - very bright).
> 
> We had the first snow fall since we moved here to Duncan Van. Island 2 years ago. Vancouver really got it. The whole city was at a standstill. Made me remember why we moved away from Calgary. Matthews dog is excellent - give him my best! Shirley


Nice to hear from you, Shirley! How have you been?


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

EJS said:


> Just a quick note to say hi. I got busy the end of last week so have plenty of reading to catch up on. My GKs spent the weekend Friday night and Saturday with me. We walked downtown for the December "First Friday" events. It had a Victorian Christmas theme with some folks dressed in period clothing. A santa walked around but he wasn't very friendly. We passed him twice and he never even acknowledged the kids. It was not busy enough for them to be easily overlooked. Oh well. Not the reason for our celebration anyway.
> On Saturday I took them to a local marina to see the Nina and the Pinta. We found that very interesting. Amazing at the size of those ships. Much smaller then you would expect. The captains quarters had 2 hammocks and a small desk in it at only 4 foot of head room. Columbus was 5'8" so I suspect he did not spend much time cooped up down there. I had never really thought about it before but they even had livestock aboard. Can you even imagine the stench? I am going to try to add a couple photos.


What a fun time for you all, EJS! Your adorable grands will always remember those ships...makes history real for them. It is amazing what our ancestors did. Those ships were probably "state of the art" at the time!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

EJS said:


> I am falling asleep as I read so better go to bed. I will catch up tomorrow most likely. No special running to do and crocheted projects done for now.
> 
> Speaking of, here are 2 of the 4 mermaid tails. I wish I could get a better picture on my cell phone.


Lovely tails and adorable girls. I bet the little one is a fire cracker!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Nannyof6GS said:


> Thank you, Sorlenna. When the doctor called the ambulance to the office for him I thought I would just collapse! But, kids are so much more resilient than adults. Little Emmet and brothers are now waiting for Santa!


I am so glad that he is better now. Very scary.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Oh no Kathy so sorry to hear of Jesses passing. ????????????


Sorry to hear this news.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> hey cathy - how are you feeling today? --- sam


Hi Sam, I am pretty much all better thanks. 
I cant believe it is so close to Christmas now. I am not ready yet! 
We had a lovely sunny day again today and tomorrow is to 24c. It is so good to be not wearing 3 layers.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday Matthew.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Up to page 46. Slowly making progress on here. I must go to bed though as it is just after 11pm. Sleeping time for me (I hope)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And I'm also off to bed. Tomorrow our power is going to be off from around 8am till mid afternoon for maintence. So hopefully won't see you till tomorrow afternoon-hopefully becuase if you do it is likely to mean I haven't slept well! (or even just possibly late Thursday. If the power is off longer I may not get on until we go out for Brett's birthday). ANd then Elizabeth Thursday. Reminds me I should have posted about the KP group Thursday and sent emails. Will do that now and then go.
So see all sometime.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

EJS said:


> Just a quick note to say hi. I got busy the end of last week so have plenty of reading to catch up on. My GKs spent the weekend Friday night and Saturday with me. We walked downtown for the December "First Friday" events. It had a Victorian Christmas theme with some folks dressed in period clothing. A santa walked around but he wasn't very friendly. We passed him twice and he never even acknowledged the kids. It was not busy enough for them to be easily overlooked. Oh well. Not the reason for our celebration anyway.
> On Saturday I took them to a local marina to see the Nina and the Pinta. We found that very interesting. Amazing at the size of those ships. Much smaller then you would expect. The captains quarters had 2 hammocks and a small desk in it at only 4 foot of head room. Columbus was 5'8" so I suspect he did not spend much time cooped up down there. I had never really thought about it before but they even had livestock aboard. Can you even imagine the stench? I am going to try to add a couple photos.


Looks like a fun day.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I on the 5:2 diet. Eat normally on any 5 days of the week and on the other 2 days eat only 500 calories. I find it surprisingly easy on the fasting days.
> But maybe for you just watching what you eat may be all you need. As you've already been advised don't go without altogether of the things you like. Increases the likelihood of going crazy.
> A dietician I saw recommended some books- they don't advocate dieting but changing the way you view food. So you end up able to eat what you want because you want to eat food that is better for you. If you are interested in this let me know and I will send some info for you.


was thinking about this as both DIL and her sister are on it . So any info you have will be appreciated
Thought the virus would spread but glad to hear that Elizabeth is hopefully on the mend


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It looks good Gwen, but of course IS dependent on the 'Scrubby' yarn. Almost certainly unobtainable here.


I haven't seen it here either.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Nannyof6GS said:


> Yes, everyone here puts lights outside. Also, now a lot of people are putting the big blow-up figures on their lawns. I know children really like them. I will be happy to just get the wreath on the door and the candles in the windows.


There are a lot here too, but according to DH, "We can't do that, we're fully double glazed." ???? (One excuse is as good as another methinks!) :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Down looking after Caitlin today, but fortunately didn't have to be here until lunchtime as I was up twice last night coughing. Not feeling so yeuchy today although this cough is a pest and, yes, I am going to try the Vicks on my feet tonight!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns Matthew!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nicho said:


> I don't mind watching the Rugby but I would never miss a netball game between us and the Silver Ferns!
> 
> ETA I'm sorry to read that Elizabeth is still not well. Poor little mite! Hope she is over it soon.


 :sm24: Did you play Netball? I just catch whatever makes the news!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Grandmaknitstoo said:


> I've had both of those it Just Joey kicked the bucket , one cold winter! The other one is about 4 1/2 feet tall!


Welcome to the tea party, Grandmaknitstoo. Hope you will visit often. What have you had both of? I am a bit confused.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Welcome to the tea party, Grandmaknitstoo. Hope you will visit often. What have you had both of? I am a bit confused.


Roses!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> When Gizmo was a puppy, he got used to me washing them off in the sink when he'd come in muddy, so he took to washing them off in the water dish himself. :sm06: :sm16:


 :sm06: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> I haven't seen it here either.


Are Scots still into knitting dishcloths, etc., in the way Americans are????!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Welcome to the tea party, Grandmaknitstoo. Hope you will visit often. What have you had both of? I am a bit confused.


Roses, Tami- she arrived unawares at the Tea Party through Newest Pictures, and thought we were Political.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> matthew having a birthday tomorrow? congratulations and a happy birthday from northwest ohio matthew. hope it is a great day for you. --- sam


Happy Birthday, Matthew!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Continued prayers for the family and for Jesse. I'll include him in my thoughts and prayers tomorrow night when we are at the Angel of Hope ceremony for all the babies who were "born too soon". We'll be remembering the two preemie babies that our daughter, Amy, delivered in January, 2009 and in July, 2009. Although it has been awhile since 2009, the event stirs up the emotions, but it's a good thing to do.
> http://www.springfieldangelofhope.org/remembrance.asp


Sending hugs and prayers for your family.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Are Scots still into knitting dishcloths, etc., in the way Americans are????!


No, I'd never heard of making them until I came on here. I buy the kind with sponge on one side and rough on the other.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Alls well that ends well. One healthy boy and some great time with the other boys. Hopefully DH hasn't picked up the same cold.
> Do most people put things outside? Here though it is increasing in frequency the majority don't. We have nothing inside or outside.
> As kids we used to play count the Christmas trees. Now it will need to be count the gardens with something in them.


Not everyone decorates outside here, but a lot of people do put lights up outside on the house and bushes or trees, some have inflatable or plastic figures that they also set out. We have lights on the house, and some years put out the big plastic nativity, using old pallets for the stable. We have an artificial tree in the living room.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just want to say I got my Christmas Card exchange list posted last Friday. I want to and will be sending cards to the other list but they most likely will be late....sorry but I'm a little overwhelmed. Please accept my apology for this.


I think we all get a little overwhelmed this time of year. Get them out when you can. I am just starting mine!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> No, I'd never heard of making them until I came on here. I buy the kind with sponge on one side and rough on the other.


I like the Scotchbrite ones- I cut them in half, and find them just as effective, I have been using half sponge ones, but they happen not to have much 'bite'.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Didn't take this a picking on me at all! I didn't even read the "increase 1 in the next 2 stitches" as meaning I was to knit two stitches increasing 1 in each of them!!! Total brainless then but it makes sense now. I think having taught English/grammar sometimes inhibits my understanding because when I see a comma in a sentence such as (ex. Gwen, the novice knitter....) what is after the comma refers to the subject in the sentence. Because of that when I read "k2, increase 2 in the next 2 stitches...." my brain took it to be referring to the first k2. Whatever!!! Thanks to all you "knit pattern readers" I now understand. DUH!!!
> 
> How is Elizabeth tonight/your today?


 :sm09: Gwen, I guess we all need to forget all of our grammar and punctuation learning when we read knit and crochet patterns! The time I knitted my Ruanna shawl was a good example. I started that darn thing about 4 times, even putting it down for the evening and reading the instructions out loud to DH. (We were out in the RV). When we got home, I took it to knitting group with me. There were 5 or 6 of us doing the same pattern, and I wanted to get started so I was at least close to caught up to everyone else. I just couldn't get it right. When I showed the LYS owner, which is where we knitted at the time, she just laughed. Here, everyone else that was knitting the shawl had the same problem I did! We were reading it right in our heads, but our hands were not getting the translation correct! Once she read the instructions to me, it was one of those moments you just wanted to smack your head, crawl under the rug, and knit! It was that simple of an instruction, but just didn't make sense.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Cold! I went out this morning to get my blood work done. Didn't take long, though it was fairly busy. Young lady did a great job. I barely felt the needle. Tells you how long I've been doing this, when they call you back, you tell them they need to lay you down, and she tells you that as soon as she saw me come in, she got the room ready for me! LOL! She wasn't one that I have had very often, as I didn't really recognize her, but she did a great job, and I told her so.
> I
> I was going to go to JoAnn Fabrics after I stopped for a quick breakfast, but my aunt called before I got there. She had bought wreaths for the cemetery, and bows, and I was going to put the bows on Friday evening, got side tracked, then went to the church cantata with her, and we forgot again. I told her I would meet her at the cemetery and put the bows on for her there. I had the heat blasting in the car so my hands would be warm, knowing I had to wire the bows on with no gloves in the cold. My hands still hurt after doing it. Got my gloves back on as fast as I could. Then we put the wreaths on the graves. Aunt was going to get gas so she didn't have to do it later in the week when it gets colder and nastier. She has Renauds, so tries to stay ahead of things that way. I headed to JoAnn's, but never made it that far. I decided to stop at Staples to see if I could get some clear plastic sheets for a project. Well, of course they don't have any in the printing department that I could buy single sheets, though I have bought paper that way when I needed something I couldn't get elsewhere, that way. But they did have it in a package in the laminating aisle for book/brochure covers. 25 sheets for $16.99, more than I wanted or needed, but at least I could get it. Also got address labels at a good price, so now I won't have to hand write all my addresses for Christmas cards. Don't think my hands will handle that this year. So please don't be disappointed at not receiving a note in your card for the exchange. Hopefully you will at least be able to read my signature! My hands are really not liking all these weather fronts rolling through. Well, to be honest, none of my body is happy about it! But that's okay. I am in much better health than some are. Anyway, as I was leaving Staples, I got a text from DH saying he was on his way home early. So I came home instead, and started cutting the card stock for my Christmas cards. I promise, I will get the cards for the exchange out by the end of the week!
> 
> ...


You have certainly been a busy bee. Talking about address labels. We get more address labels sent to us by every known charity. It got to the point where I sent them a note asking them not to send me any. Better to keep that money rather than waste it on labels. Not that they listened. :sm23:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> How are you all doing? I have been doing a lot of painted cards for our Seniors Craft sale, and am finishing up an afghan for my l3 year old grand daughter (her birthday is Jan. 7) I also make her a hat, fingerless gloves and a scarf (stashbusters - very bright).
> 
> We had the first snow fall since we moved here to Duncan Van. Island 2 years ago. Vancouver really got it. The whole city was at a standstill. Made me remember why we moved away from Calgary. Matthews dog is excellent - give him my best! Shirley


Glad to hear from you Shirley. How about a photos of your work? Everything you do is spectacular. It's unusual for you to get snow, particularly before us. It's still green here although Melody's area got a bit of snow.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Need some instant knitting gratification so I did one of the scrubbies following the directions from Pacer. Ta-da! Showing both the soft side and rough side. ???? Feeling happy with myself now. Now to tackle a matching hanging dish towel. May just make a bunch of these to give my oldest DD with a note saying the afghan will be forthcoming; just don't feel like the stress of rushing through it. Don't know if I'm being smart or lazy but that is how it will be!


I think you are being smart! Way too much stress to get the afghan finished in the short amount of time you have. She will understand, and will also love the scrubbies.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

EJS said:


> Just a quick note to say hi. I got busy the end of last week so have plenty of reading to catch up on. My GKs spent the weekend Friday night and Saturday with me. We walked downtown for the December "First Friday" events. It had a Victorian Christmas theme with some folks dressed in period clothing. A santa walked around but he wasn't very friendly. We passed him twice and he never even acknowledged the kids. It was not busy enough for them to be easily overlooked. Oh well. Not the reason for our celebration anyway.
> On Saturday I took them to a local marina to see the Nina and the Pinta. We found that very interesting. Amazing at the size of those ships. Much smaller then you would expect. The captains quarters had 2 hammocks and a small desk in it at only 4 foot of head room. Columbus was 5'8" so I suspect he did not spend much time cooped up down there. I had never really thought about it before but they even had livestock aboard. Can you even imagine the stench? I am going to try to add a couple photos.


It's a shame for the kids that Santa didn't acknowledge them. Was it someone local that did the replicas of the Nina and Pinta? I can't imagine how daunting it must have been for them to cross the ocean in ships that size.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Happy Birthday to Matthew. I hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It looks good Gwen, but of course IS dependent on the 'Scrubby' yarn. Almost certainly unobtainable here.


Can you get the nylon netting/tule? Tule is finer and thinner than the netting, but works nicely also for scrubbies. I don't see why you can't use that instead of the special scrubby yarn. Cut it in strips about 2" wide, and kind of fold it into a strand as you knit with it. Knit the 3" with that, then start with the cotton yarn.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

EJS said:


> I am falling asleep as I read so better go to bed. I will catch up tomorrow most likely. No special running to do and crocheted projects done for now.
> 
> Speaking of, here are 2 of the 4 mermaid tails. I wish I could get a better picture on my cell phone.


Nice tails. Girls look pleased with them.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sounds like you and the GKs had a wonderful outing. Too bad the First Friday event didn't have a "jolly" santa. Those ships were very small. Can just imagine how much tossing occurred as something like that crossed the oceans.



EJS said:


> Just a quick note to say hi. I got busy the end of last week so have plenty of reading to catch up on. My GKs spent the weekend Friday night and Saturday with me. We walked downtown for the December "First Friday" events. It had a Victorian Christmas theme with some folks dressed in period clothing. A santa walked around but he wasn't very friendly. We passed him twice and he never even acknowledged the kids. It was not busy enough for them to be easily overlooked. Oh well. Not the reason for our celebration anyway.
> On Saturday I took them to a local marina to see the Nina and the Pinta. We found that very interesting. Amazing at the size of those ships. Much smaller then you would expect. The captains quarters had 2 hammocks and a small desk in it at only 4 foot of head room. Columbus was 5'8" so I suspect he did not spend much time cooped up down there. I had never really thought about it before but they even had livestock aboard. Can you even imagine the stench? I am going to try to add a couple photos.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, glad you made knitting circle Xmas party. Hope you can treat yourself to a down day tomorrow.
> 
> Colder whether not doing hips or knees any favors. Went to gym just to use jacuzzi at 5:30 p.m. came home made Thai mussel soup and now in bed hoping I can sleep.


I'm glad I made it to the party, too! I still need to go to JoAnn's, but other than that, I should be able to stay home. They have a good 70% off coupon for one regular price item, so if what I am looking for is not on sale, that coupon will be nice! It's almost 10AM and I am still sitting here in my jammies and not had breakfast yet. Guess I should get off of here and get something done.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Can you get the nylon netting/tule? Tule is finer and thinner than the netting, but works nicely also for scrubbies. I don't see why you can't use that instead of the special scrubby yarn. Cut it in strips about 2" wide, and kind of fold it into a stranew bus routesnd as you knit with it. Knit the 3" with that, then start with the cotton yarn.


I'd have to cost it, Tami, also it is not easy getting to the one and only local craft supplier- have to do some more sorting out of the new bus routes- they are NOT user friendly.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I am thinking about you Mel. I think it is wise to let it go. Otherwise you will spend your life worrying and looking after him. If he can't grow up on his own, he likely won't bother. I know how hard it is. My sister went through much the same thing. She said her life changed when she finally decided enough was enough. My prayers are with you and Gage and Greg too.
> 
> Shirley


Hi Shirley! It's so nice to see you post. Hope you are both doing well. We miss seeing you post.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love your mermaid DGDs and their lovely mermaid tails! So nice that they can have sleepovers at your place.


EJS said:


> I am falling asleep as I read so better go to bed. I will catch up tomorrow most likely. No special running to do and crocheted projects done for now.
> 
> Speaking of, here are 2 of the 4 mermaid tails. I wish I could get a better picture on my cell phone.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

EJS said:


> Just a quick note to say hi. I got busy the end of last week so have plenty of reading to catch up on. My GKs spent the weekend Friday night and Saturday with me. We walked downtown for the December "First Friday" events. It had a Victorian Christmas theme with some folks dressed in period clothing. A santa walked around but he wasn't very friendly. We passed him twice and he never even acknowledged the kids. It was not busy enough for them to be easily overlooked. Oh well. Not the reason for our celebration anyway.
> On Saturday I took them to a local marina to see the Nina and the Pinta. We found that very interesting. Amazing at the size of those ships. Much smaller then you would expect. The captains quarters had 2 hammocks and a small desk in it at only 4 foot of head room. Columbus was 5'8" so I suspect he did not spend much time cooped up down there. I had never really thought about it before but they even had livestock aboard. Can you even imagine the stench? I am going to try to add a couple photos.


It sounds like an enjoyable weekend! Yes, I am always amazed at how small those ships really were. As to the livestock, that would have been the only source of fresh meat they would have had. Yes, very stinky! Lovely photos.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Pacer/Mary* check your email for a birthday card sent to Matthew via your email. Happy Birthday Matthew!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gottastch said:


> So sorry to read about Jesse. He is truly an angel now.
> 
> Matthew's drawings continue to be spectacular...what a talent he has!
> 
> ...


Hope you find your sweater shaver soon. Good you said not to the mittens. The ladies you knit with will love the lotion bars and lip balms. I bet the difference in taste in the hot chocolate mix is the BRAND of the ingredients. Hope you get your chocolate stars.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

EJS said:


> I am falling asleep as I read so better go to bed. I will catch up tomorrow most likely. No special running to do and crocheted projects done for now.
> 
> Speaking of, here are 2 of the 4 mermaid tails. I wish I could get a better picture on my cell phone.


Nice work on the mermaid tails, and very pretty models!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marking my spot; TTYL


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> She had 24 hours without vomiting.
> Just spoke to Brett- Vicky is now feeling nauseous, which means Brett is sure too. Maybe we won't be going out for his birthday tomorrow night. Elizabeth however has not been too bad today. No vomiting since early yesterday morning
> But I rang Brett mainly to ask for the use of their bar fridge. The door fell of ours! We knew this one was going but hoped it would last a little longer as we have a fridge but it is a built in so can't be used until it is built in.


I'm glad that Elizabeth is doing better. Too bad Vicky is starting with it. Hope Brett doesn't get it, that would not be a good birthday gift! Hope you and David don't get it, also. Hope you can borrow their bar fridge, and can get your fridge built in soon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> David went to get his bloodwork done this morning. Waited over an hour- only to be asked if he had fasted. He had forgotten that he needed to!


I don't usually go on Mondays because it is usually pretty busy, but it went quickly. I started to read here on my phone, and I don't think I even got to finish one page! I always fast, even though I don't need to for my thyroid blood work. Dr. said I don't need to when we talked about it, but I told him if I don't fast for his blood work, I may forget for the rest of it for the other Dr.s. He agreed that was probably a good idea! I see him next Monday. Hope David doesn't have to wait as long when he goes back.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Nannyof6GS said:


> My daughter works at Akron Children's in the NICU.


The same daughter who has the triplets? When I worked in Saskatoon before I got married, we did I a lot of work in the NICU, it almost made me afraid to,have kids after you see all the things that can go wrong.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hope you find your sweater shaver soon. Good you said not to the mittens. The ladies you knit with will love the lotion bars and lip balms. I bet the difference in taste in the hot chocolate mix is the BRAND of the ingredients. Hope you get your chocolate stars.


Thanks Tami! I felt bad saying no but sometimes ya just gotta do what ya just gotta do 

I got the lotion bars and lip balms made/poured this morning...what a mess I make! One of the ladies can't use any scent and is extremely sensitive to stuff like that so I poured hers before putting in the essential oil...hope I can keep it separated before packaging them up!

My friend went with me to the store and showed me what brands she buys for her hot cocoa mix. I don't know, I'm just a dunce sometimes!!!

The wind is howling and the temps are dropped, more like a proper winter. Don't think I want to go out today but have to pick up those darned meds! I've got the beef in the slow cooker so I really have no excuse. I hear the garbage truck coming up the street so once he makes it around, I will just grit my teeth and hit the road 

Mel, I'm so sorry about your family situation. I know you are making the right decision for you and Gage and that is what is most important. I know you know this. {{HUGS}}

Love the mermaid tails. Fabulous job!!!!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Thanks Tami! I felt bad saying no but sometimes ya just gotta do what ya just gotta do
> 
> I got the lotion bars and lip balms made/poured this morning...what a mess I make! One of the ladies can't use any scent and is extremely sensitive to stuff like that so I poured hers before putting in the essential oil...hope I can keep it separated before packaging them up!
> 
> ...


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Thanks Tami! I felt bad saying no but sometimes ya just gotta do what ya just gotta do
> 
> I got the lotion bars and lip balms made/poured this morning...what a mess I make! One of the ladies can't use any scent and is extremely sensitive to stuff like that so I poured hers before putting in the essential oil...hope I can keep it separated before packaging them up!
> 
> ...


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Oh brother, here I go again. Sorry!!!!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Roses!


I finally figured that out as I read further! Thanks


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Roses, Tami- she arrived unawares at the Tea Party through Newest Pictures, and thought we were Political.


Thank you. I figured it out finally, though I did realize she thought we were political. Not the first time that has been thought. I met Jane from KP at another local knitting group, and that is what she thought also.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

EJS said:


> Just a quick note to say hi. I got busy the end of last week so have plenty of reading to catch up on. My GKs spent the weekend Friday night and Saturday with me. We walked downtown for the December "First Friday" events. It had a Victorian Christmas theme with some folks dressed in period clothing. A santa walked around but he wasn't very friendly. We passed him twice and he never even acknowledged the kids. It was not busy enough for them to be easily overlooked. Oh well. Not the reason for our celebration anyway.
> On Saturday I took them to a local marina to see the Nina and the Pinta. We found that very interesting. Amazing at the size of those ships. Much smaller then you would expect. The captains quarters had 2 hammocks and a small desk in it at only 4 foot of head room. Columbus was 5'8" so I suspect he did not spend much time cooped up down there. I had never really thought about it before but they even had livestock aboard. Can you even imagine the stench? I am going to try to add a couple photos.


Sounds like a great time with your GKs,
I can't even imagine the hardships of living on those ships.
We visited the Maritime Museum in San Diego a few years ago, if any of you have the opportunity, it's really interesting. We weren't inside a submarine that we thought was from WW2 & later discovered it was from the 60's???? Those men really must have endured hardships living in those too!mtheremwas also amshipmthat many Irish immigrants had used to come to America in the 1800's, amazing many didn't die!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

EJS said:


> I am falling asleep as I read so better go to bed. I will catch up tomorrow most likely. No special running to do and crocheted projects done for now.
> 
> Speaking of, here are 2 of the 4 mermaid tails. I wish I could get a better picture on my cell phone.


Great mermaid tails, you must have tired out the little GD????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> You have certainly been a busy bee. Talking about address labels. We get more address labels sent to us by every known charity. It got to the point where I sent them a note asking them not to send me any. Better to keep that money rather than waste it on labels. Not that they listened. :sm23:


Yes, we get some of those, also. Not enough to do me any good this time of year, and we are changing our mailing address to the post office box. We have the box at a different post office than where our regular mail goes through. We are having so much trouble with delivery, it's not funny. I don't know if it is just the carrier, or post office also, but I am strongly suspecting both. We had ordered from King Arthur Flour in August. We had been gone and had the mail held, then decided to stay out a few more days, and had it held again. The package was to be delivered on the Monday, and we had DS stop to check to see if anything was delivered. Nope. So when I went to pick up the mail when we got back, the postal worker brought me just mail. I said, "No package? We were to have had a package from.......... delivered on Monday." She said you were? Let me go look. Well, it was there, but not where it was supposed to be with the held mail, somewhere clear the other side of the building! We have lost about $1000 worth of packages over the last 3 years, in addition to mail that is delivered to the wrong addresses. So from now on, any important mail is being changed to the P. O. Box.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I'd have to cost it, Tami, also it is not easy getting to the one and only local craft supplier- have to do some more sorting out of the new bus routes- they are NOT user friendly.


I can get the netting/tule at the fabric store, so if you have one closer than the craft supplier, try there first. Also, try calling ahead to see if they carry it, and what the price would be. That way, you don't have to make the trip if they don't have it, or the price is more than you want to spend.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Page 61 and I am caught up. Time to get myself moving for the day! TTYL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

EJS said:


> I am falling asleep as I read so better go to bed. I will catch up tomorrow most likely. No special running to do and crocheted projects done for now.
> 
> Speaking of, here are 2 of the 4 mermaid tails. I wish I could get a better picture on my cell phone.


Those look great and the girls look like they love them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> So do you pass both slipped stitches over? Which would make it a triple decrease.


Ooops, no it's just a SSK, my mistake, slip kwise, slip pwise, ktog. I did do a sskp on a recent project though, can't remember which one though, and yes, passed both over.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> Good morning all. I've been awake for an hour and half, had breakfast and meds and caught up here. Had a good undisturbed night but not sleepy till 2 am so feeling in need of a doze now. Matthew your latest drawing is superb. Mel, sometimes decisions have to be made that aren't really what you want, but stay strong and things will work out for the best, I'm sure. Take care all.


I'm so glad that you are feeling a bit better, not sleeping isn't good, but at least you aren't sleeping in your own home and not in the hospital.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> How cute is that!? "Just cleanin' my paws, ma!"


lol, 
I put down a container of yogurt that was past date far enough that I wasn't going to try to eat it, this morning, it smelled fine, but...
Buster and Ryssa went over to see it, Giz picked up the whole little container and left, lol, that boy does love his yogurt, lol, I think that is his favorite treat, he doesn't get much, usually just what is left in the plastic container that I can't get out with the spoon. lol
Of course they aren't spoiled, whatever gave you that idea? LOLOL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> And I'm also off to bed. Tomorrow our power is going to be off from around 8am till mid afternoon for maintence. So hopefully won't see you till tomorrow afternoon-hopefully becuase if you do it is likely to mean I haven't slept well! (or even just possibly late Thursday. If the power is off longer I may not get on until we go out for Brett's birthday). ANd then Elizabeth Thursday. Reminds me I should have posted about the KP group Thursday and sent emails. Will do that now and then go.
> So see all sometime.


Hopefully it won't be off too long, not great for the refrigerated and frozen items. 
Hope that Vicky, and Brett if he contracts it too, get over it much quicker than little Elizabeth. Very glad to hear that Elizabeth is seeming to be on the upside of the bug.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy Birthday Matthew!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Yes, we get some of those, also. Not enough to do me any good this time of year, and we are changing our mailing address to the post office box. We have the box at a different post office than where our regular mail goes through. We are having so much trouble with delivery, it's not funny. I don't know if it is just the carrier, or post office also, but I am strongly suspecting both. We had ordered from King Arthur Flour in August. We had been gone and had the mail held, then decided to stay out a few more days, and had it held again. The package was to be delivered on the Monday, and we had DS stop to check to see if anything was delivered. Nope. So when I went to pick up the mail when we got back, the postal worker brought me just mail. I said, "No package? We were to have had a package from.......... delivered on Monday." She said you were? Let me go look. Well, it was there, but not where it was supposed to be with the held mail, somewhere clear the other side of the building! We have lost about $1000 worth of packages over the last 3 years, in addition to mail that is delivered to the wrong addresses. So from now on, any important mail is being changed to the P. O. Box.


Be sure to go online to the USPS website and make complaints for those things, the postmaster is required to acknowledge and investigate them, but more importantly if they get a lot of complaints for that office, the district manager and postal inspectors will be aware of it and can take steps to fix it. All internet complaints go to district then to the postmaster of the office. And don't feel bad complaining, they get paid good money to process and deliver mail as accurately and timely as possible, mistakes do happen, but they should not happen that often.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Page 61 and I am caught up. Time to get myself moving for the day! TTYL


I wanted to share what was in my post office box on Saturday. What a wonderful surprise! I knew the yarn bowl was coming, but didn't know about the other bowl. It is blues with sort of a coppery brown in it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Down looking after Caitlin today, but fortunately didn't have to be here until lunchtime as I was up twice last night coughing. Not feeling so yeuchy today although this cough is a pest and, yes, I am going to try the Vicks on my feet tonight!


I'm glad you are feeling better. Hope the cough doesn't last too long


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I wanted to share what was in my post office box on Saturday. What a wonderful surprise! I knew the yarn bowl was coming, but didn't know about the other bowl. It is blues with sort of a coppery brown in it.


What a great home for them!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I wanted to share what was in my post office box on Saturday. What a wonderful surprise! I knew the yarn bowl was coming, but didn't know about the other bowl. It is blues with sort of a coppery brown in it.


Those are gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> You have certainly been a busy bee. Talking about address labels. We get more address labels sent to us by every known charity. It got to the point where I sent them a note asking them not to send me any. Better to keep that money rather than waste it on labels. Not that they listened. :sm23:


Yes, I get tons of them too.
I even took some to the trade show last spring to enter draws, rather than write out all the entries, just has to add phone number


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, I get tons of them too.
> I even took some to the trade show last spring to enter draws, rather than write out all the entries, just has to add phone number


That's a great idea, I may borrow that next time I go to something that has drawings or raffles. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, off to get ready to head to the gym and knitting, Marla has a cold or strep, one or the other, she can't take most antibiotics so if it's strep she's pretty much on her own anyway, so she's drinking teas with honey and doing all the other natural remedy's that usually work. Hopefully she'll be back in the pink by Thursday/Friday. 
Have a great day, see you all this afternoon sometime.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lovely pottery, Tami.

I was talking to my friend this morning, I think our bowling team is going to put together a Christmas hamper for the son of a friend who has passed. ( both of this young fellows parents are gone so no family to lean on)His wife is deaf-mute & they have 2 little kids & are having difficulties. I will raid my cold room for potatoes, jam, pickles, etc & have a small turkey I can give. Between 4 of us shouldn't be a big expense for anyone & we will will also pick up small gifts for the kids. 
DIL called this morning with a bunch more days for me to babysit, wish she'd told me all the days at the beginning of the month so I could make a plan, she'd told me no shifts with the ambulance but now havethem 6 days between now & the 18th so. It doesn't look like there will be much chance to get to Edmonton beforethen????????
Between having kids & dog doesn't leave much travel time. Oh well, what will be will be????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> I wanted to share what was in my post office box on Saturday. What a wonderful surprise! I knew the yarn bowl was coming, but didn't know about the other bowl. It is blues with sort of a coppery brown in it.


They are gorgeous Tami definitly a lovely surprise


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy birthday Matthew you are a blessing to us


pacer said:


> Matthew's birthday is Tuesday the 6th. He was due Christmas Eve


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Yes, we get some of those, also. Not enough to do me any good this time of year, and we are changing our mailing address to the post office box. We have the box at a different post office than where our regular mail goes through. We are having so much trouble with delivery, it's not funny. I don't know if it is just the carrier, or post office also, but I am strongly suspecting both. We had ordered from King Arthur Flour in August. We had been gone and had the mail held, then decided to stay out a few more days, and had it held again. The package was to be delivered on the Monday, and we had DS stop to check to see if anything was delivered. Nope. So when I went to pick up the mail when we got back, the postal worker brought me just mail. I said, "No package? We were to have had a package from.......... delivered on Monday." She said you were? Let me go look. Well, it was there, but not where it was supposed to be with the held mail, somewhere clear the other side of the building! We have lost about $1000 worth of packages over the last 3 years, in addition to mail that is delivered to the wrong addresses. So from now on, any important mail is being changed to the P. O. Box.


Wow - that's quite a mess. Did you get reimbursed for your lost packages? We haven't had that kind of mix-up.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

EJS, nice mermaid tails.
Gotta stitch, loved the pun.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> lol,
> I put down a container of yogurt that was past date far enough that I wasn't going to try to eat it, this morning, it smelled fine, but...
> Buster and Ryssa went over to see it, Giz picked up the whole little container and left, lol, that boy does love his yogurt, lol, I think that is his favorite treat, he doesn't get much, usually just what is left in the plastic container that I can't get out with the spoon. lol
> Of course they aren't spoiled, whatever gave you that idea? LOLOL


My little Pom used to love yogurt too. I haven't given any to Candy. Don't want to start bad habits although when my SIL is here, she sneaks table scraps to her--not happy about that.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I wanted to share what was in my post office box on Saturday. What a wonderful surprise! I knew the yarn bowl was coming, but didn't know about the other bowl. It is blues with sort of a coppery brown in it.


Beautiful. Makes me want to go back to ceramics classes.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, I get tons of them too.
> I even took some to the trade show last spring to enter draws, rather than write out all the entries, just has to add phone number


What a good idea! I never thought about that. I'll stick some in my purse.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, off to get ready to head to the gym and knitting, Marla has a cold or strep, one or the other, she can't take most antibiotics so if it's strep she's pretty much on her own anyway, so she's drinking teas with honey and doing all the other natural remedy's that usually work. Hopefully she'll be back in the pink by Thursday/Friday.
> Have a great day, see you all this afternoon sometime.


So sorry that Marla's under the weather. Hope she feels better soon.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Lovely pottery, Tami.
> 
> I was talking to my friend this morning, I think our bowling team is going to put together a Christmas hamper for the son of a friend who has passed. ( both of this young fellows parents are gone so no family to lean on)His wife is deaf-mute & they have 2 little kids & are having difficulties. I will raid my cold room for potatoes, jam, pickles, etc & have a small turkey I can give. Between 4 of us shouldn't be a big expense for anyone & we will will also pick up small gifts for the kids.
> DIL called this morning with a bunch more days for me to babysit, wish she'd told me all the days at the beginning of the month so I could make a plan, she'd told me no shifts with the ambulance but now havethem 6 days between now & the 18th so. It doesn't look like there will be much chance to get to Edmonton beforethen????????
> Between having kids & dog doesn't leave much travel time. Oh well, what will be will be????


That's so good of you and your team to help your friend's son and family. It's so sad that they don't have other family around them. You are really going to be busy babysitting.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, lovely bowls.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Matthew, Happy Birthday! Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

EJS said:


> I am falling asleep as I read so better go to bed. I will catch up tomorrow most likely. No special running to do and crocheted projects done for now.
> 
> Speaking of, here are 2 of the 4 mermaid tails. I wish I could get a better picture on my cell phone.


Both look beautiful. Is the second one crochet? Lovely use of colour, anyway!

I am making myself keep going on my shark tail, although the combination of dark grey yarn and plain stocking stitch means it is a fairly boring knit. I had thought the smooth surface of the stocking stitch would give the right effect for the shark, but I am now beginning to think I prefer the look of the reverse side. I do not have to decide until I have finished all the knitting, and meantime, I can get a few opinions from friends and family. If I can get some decent pictures, I may consult the jury of experts on here too!

I am having a quiet evening. We went out for a lunch with a group of friends, so neither of us wants to eat a thing this evening. No cooking! hurrah! Before we went out, I made a batch of mincemeat for the Christmas mince pies, which I put into jars once we got home. Otherwise, I am being completely lazy!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Kathy I' m so sorry to hear about little Jesse, prayers going for the family.

Melody it sounds like it may be the best thing for him and for you. I understand about loving and caring for someone and having to let go. Prayers for you and gage too


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Lovely pottery, Tami.
> 
> I was talking to my friend this morning, I think our bowling team is going to put together a Christmas hamper for the son of a friend who has passed. ( both of this young fellows parents are gone so no family to lean on)His wife is deaf-mute & they have 2 little kids & are having difficulties. I will raid my cold room for potatoes, jam, pickles, etc & have a small turkey I can give. Between 4 of us shouldn't be a big expense for anyone & we will will also pick up small gifts for the kids.
> DIL called this morning with a bunch more days for me to babysit, wish she'd told me all the days at the beginning of the month so I could make a plan, she'd told me no shifts with the ambulance but now havethem 6 days between now & the 18th so. It doesn't look like there will be much chance to get to Edmonton beforethen????????
> Between having kids & dog doesn't leave much travel time. Oh well, what will be will be????


Great act of Christmas kindness for a family in need of help. You are a busy lady too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I can get the netting/tule at the fabric store, so if you have one closer than the craft supplier, try there first. Also, try calling ahead to see if they carry it, and what the price would be. That way, you don't have to make the trip if they don't have it, or the price is more than you want to spend.


The local fabric shop folded nearly a year ago.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning everyone, a few more roses for your enjoyment
Top is called Maggie Barry after a gardening icon in our country.
Next is a mini carpet rose called love me and leave me
Then pink blush mini, and finally The fairy, with my fairy statue.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Happy birthday, Matthew, sorry I missed that earlier


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone, a few more roses for your enjoyment
> Top is called Maggie Barry after a gardening icon in our country.
> Next is a mini carpet rose called love me and leave me
> Then pink blush mini, and finally The fairy, with my fairy statue.


Lovely!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

want to crochet some snowflakes? --- sam

http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/snowflake-throw?omhide=true&utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=c96c7f4d07-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-c96c7f4d07-60616885


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

A merry mixture of violas, snapdragons, and mini rose.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Fan said:


> A merry mixture of violas, snapdragons, and mini rose.


Thanks, Fan. Our gardens are looking rather drab at the moment, so it is good to have a reminder of what summer may bring! Your roses are beautiful.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone, a few more roses for your enjoyment
> Top is called Maggie Barry after a gardening icon in our country.
> Next is a mini carpet rose called love me and leave me
> Then pink blush mini, and finally The fairy, with my fairy statue.


Beautiful!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> A merry mixture of violas, snapdragons, and mini rose.


Your garden must be gorgeous..


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Matthew, Happy Birthday! Have a wonderful day!


And Happy Birthday ???? from me, too!????????????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Got blood work done for doc appt next week. While I was in office asked nurse for something for arthritis for knees and hips. Explained I've tried, Biofreeze, Tiger balm, Tylenol, Bryonia Alba homeopathic disolve under tongue pills and the only thing that helps is jacuzzi. That getting up out of chair is extremely painful and pain interferes with sleep. Anyone use anything else that helps?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what bravery it took to head out in those tiny ships. thanks for the great pics ejs. sounds like santa wasn't in the best of moods. is your christmas knitting all done? --- sam



EJS said:


> Just a quick note to say hi. I got busy the end of last week so have plenty of reading to catch up on. My GKs spent the weekend Friday night and Saturday with me. We walked downtown for the December "First Friday" events. It had a Victorian Christmas theme with some folks dressed in period clothing. A santa walked around but he wasn't very friendly. We passed him twice and he never even acknowledged the kids. It was not busy enough for them to be easily overlooked. Oh well. Not the reason for our celebration anyway.
> On Saturday I took them to a local marina to see the Nina and the Pinta. We found that very interesting. Amazing at the size of those ships. Much smaller then you would expect. The captains quarters had 2 hammocks and a small desk in it at only 4 foot of head room. Columbus was 5'8" so I suspect he did not spend much time cooped up down there. I had never really thought about it before but they even had livestock aboard. Can you even imagine the stench? I am going to try to add a couple photos.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i hope that temperature is not on my thermometer. wow how you get a little rested and enjoy the evening. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Kathy, my condolences on the loss of little Jesse, sad for the family but maybe a blessing for the poor little soul. Lovely knitting
> 
> Mary, glad to hear you are out of hospital, hope you are back to normal soon.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how do you knit mittens with a lining? heidi has all her cookie making materials at hand - ten extra large cookie mix in a bag. they actually are good. as she says - they are made by had - i have to add an egg and water to each. lol i had to wait until i was fifty to realize "no" wasn't profanity and i was allowed to use it. we have had a bare skiff of snow but that is all. --- sam



gottastch said:


> So sorry to read about Jesse. He is truly an angel now.
> 
> Matthew's drawings continue to be spectacular...what a talent he has!
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very nice - i love the yarn on the second one - do you remember what it was and where you found it? --- sam



EJS said:


> I am falling asleep as I read so better go to bed. I will catch up tomorrow most likely. No special running to do and crocheted projects done for now.
> 
> Speaking of, here are 2 of the 4 mermaid tails. I wish I could get a better picture on my cell phone.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is netball? --- sam



nicho said:


> I don't mind watching the Rugby but I would never miss a netball game between us and the Silver Ferns!
> 
> ETA I'm sorry to read that Elizabeth is still not well. Poor little mite! Hope she is over it soon.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you martina - it sounds like you are on the mend - continuous healing energy heading your way until you are in the pink again. take good care of yourself. --- sam



martina said:


> Good morning all. I've been awake for an hour and half, had breakfast and meds and caught up here. Had a good undisturbed night but not sleepy till 2 am so feeling in need of a doze now. Matthew your latest drawing is superb. Mel, sometimes decisions have to be made that aren't really what you want, but stay strong and things will work out for the best, I'm sure. Take care all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy birthday Matthew - hope you are having a good day. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and we are barely 34°F today - overcast - rainy and damp. typical northwest ohio winter weather. but the cold goes right through me. that is 1°C i think. cold regardless where one lives. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Hi Sam, I am pretty much all better thanks.
> I cant believe it is so close to Christmas now. I am not ready yet!
> We had a lovely sunny day again today and tomorrow is to 24c. It is so good to be not wearing 3 layers.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely bowls tami. what will you use the second bowl for? --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> I wanted to share what was in my post office box on Saturday. What a wonderful surprise! I knew the yarn bowl was coming, but didn't know about the other bowl. It is blues with sort of a coppery brown in it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of healing energy to marla to quickly get her back in the pink. can you buy throat coat tea ther? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Well, off to get ready to head to the gym and knitting, Marla has a cold or strep, one or the other, she can't take most antibiotics so if it's strep she's pretty much on her own anyway, so she's drinking teas with honey and doing all the other natural remedy's that usually work. Hopefully she'll be back in the pink by Thursday/Friday.
> Have a great day, see you all this afternoon sometime.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

enjoy being "completely lazy" - bet it doesn't happen very often. my mother used to can mincemeat - i can eat the pie if i have to but would never order it. lol --- sam



Kathleendoris said:


> Both look beautiful. Is the second one crochet? Lovely use of colour, anyway!
> 
> I am making myself keep going on my shark tail, although the combination of dark grey yarn and plain stocking stitch means it is a fairly boring knit. I had thought the smooth surface of the stocking stitch would give the right effect for the shark, but I am now beginning to think I prefer the look of the reverse side. I do not have to decide until I have finished all the knitting, and meantime, I can get a few opinions from friends and family. If I can get some decent pictures, I may consult the jury of experts on here too!
> 
> I am having a quiet evening. We went out for a lunch with a group of friends, so neither of us wants to eat a thing this evening. No cooking! hurrah! Before we went out, I made a batch of mincemeat for the Christmas mince pies, which I put into jars once we got home. Otherwise, I am being completely lazy!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful roses fan. i bet your garden is a "smeller's" delight. thanks for sharing.--- sam



Fan said:


> Good morning everyone, a few more roses for your enjoyment
> Top is called Maggie Barry after a gardening icon in our country.
> Next is a mini carpet rose called love me and leave me
> Then pink blush mini, and finally The fairy, with my fairy statue.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> was thinking about this as both DIL and her sister are on it . So any info you have will be appreciated
> Thought the virus would spread but glad to hear that Elizabeth is hopefully on the mend


I find it an easy way of eating to keep following (though I do manage to go AWOL!) But so far I have kept to it in this Christmas season with all the end of year meals etc. But it is easy to not eat something luscious looking when you know you can eat it the next day-and often I don't want it then . And it avoids the idea of rewarding yourself with some food you like (which is reinforcing that some foods are good and some bad). 5:2 leave it to you what you eat. If you want you can eat 500 calories of chocolate. But you will probably find this a waste of very limited calories. I tend to have mine scattered through the day-though recently I've been finding myself eating less during the day. Kate will comment I'm sure but she had hers all at the end of the day.
One of the great things is you don't need to worry what you eat on a day when you have something else on. And you choose week by week which days to fast on-doesn't need to be the same ones each week. 
Of course it helps if you avoid going too crazy on the non-fasting days but no need to actually watch what you eat.
Last time I had my cholesterol checked my doctor was very impressed with my dropped levels- especially the bad cholesterol. When I mentioned the 5:2 she said that will do it. Fasting seems to be really good for the body she told me. So it got the tick of approval from my GP.
You can get books that tell you all about it- I borrowed one from the library but really this is all you need. And maybe a recipe book if you want to prepare something for yourself. I picked up a couple recently in a book exchange. And the couple of things I have done have been nice.
And often you could use it for DH and DS with larger serves or added items. Or feed them much the same as you and see if they even notice. (Men following this are meant to have 600 calories a day).


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely - makes me anxious for warmer weather here. --- sam



Fan said:


> A merry mixture of violas, snapdragons, and mini rose.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm here for a short time- I did sleep well but woke up in time to get here for a while before the power is turned off. So here I am leaving my shower until I can't use the internet.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hope the water stays hot for your shower. --- sam



darowil said:


> I'm here for a short time- I did sleep well but woke up in time to get here for a while before the power is turned off. So here I am leaving my shower until I can't use the internet.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Down looking after Caitlin today, but fortunately didn't have to be here until lunchtime as I was up twice last night coughing. Not feeling so yeuchy today although this cough is a pest and, yes, I am going to try the Vicks on my feet tonight!


Glad you are feeling a little better today.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Be sure to go online to the USPS website and make complaints for those things, the postmaster is required to acknowledge and investigate them, but more importantly if they get a lot of complaints for that office, the district manager and postal inspectors will be aware of it and can take steps to fix it. All internet complaints go to district then to the postmaster of the office. And don't feel bad complaining, they get paid good money to process and deliver mail as accurately and timely as possible, mistakes do happen, but they should not happen that often.


Thanks. We have complained to the post master at that office, we currently have had a new one for about a month now. We did get a phone number for another office to talk to them. We hadn't thought of going on line to complain there.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, off to get ready to head to the gym and knitting, Marla has a cold or strep, one or the other, she can't take most antibiotics so if it's strep she's pretty much on her own anyway, so she's drinking teas with honey and doing all the other natural remedy's that usually work. Hopefully she'll be back in the pink by Thursday/Friday.
> Have a great day, see you all this afternoon sometime.


Hope Marla is soon feeling better.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Lovely pottery, Tami.
> 
> I was talking to my friend this morning, I think our bowling team is going to put together a Christmas hamper for the son of a friend who has passed. ( both of this young fellows parents are gone so no family to lean on)His wife is deaf-mute & they have 2 little kids & are having difficulties. I will raid my cold room for potatoes, jam, pickles, etc & have a small turkey I can give. Between 4 of us shouldn't be a big expense for anyone & we will will also pick up small gifts for the kids.
> DIL called this morning with a bunch more days for me to babysit, wish she'd told me all the days at the beginning of the month so I could make a plan, she'd told me no shifts with the ambulance but now havethem 6 days between now & the 18th so. It doesn't look like there will be much chance to get to Edmonton beforethen????????
> Between having kids & dog doesn't leave much travel time. Oh well, what will be will be????


That will be a wonderful gift for that family.

That does put a cramp in getting things finished.

The pottery is from our beloved Matthew!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Wow - that's quite a mess. Did you get reimbursed for your lost packages? We haven't had that kind of mix-up.


No we didn't. Everything was under $50 so they won't insure it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> It's a shame for the kids that Santa didn't acknowledge them. Was it someone local that did the replicas of the Nina and Pinta? I can't imagine how daunting it must have been for them to cross the ocean in ships that size.


There is a replica of the Endeavour the ship that Captain Cook travelled the word in and discovered the east coast of Australia (and that the time that interest rates where last so low in the US! a little piece of trivia I heard last night on the radio. Important of course). 
I have seen the Endeavour twice, once in Edinburgh and once here in Adelaide. And yes it sailed here.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

matthew does wonderful things with clay. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> That will be a wonderful gift for that family.
> 
> That does put a cramp in getting things finished.
> 
> The pottery is from our beloved Matthew!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The local fabric shop folded nearly a year ago.


 :sm13:


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

budasha said:


> It's a shame for the kids that Santa didn't acknowledge them. Was it someone local that did the replicas of the Nina and Pinta? I can't imagine how daunting it must have been for them to cross the ocean in ships that size.


For some reason I am thinking I read that they are built by a company in Brazil. I will have to look that up. They are a traveling museum. I saw the Nina here quite a few years ago. They are Caravel ships. Originally built to sail the Mediterranean, not the Atlantic. The smaller ship only had a crew of 24, while the larger 26. They sailed out of here on Monday morning. I saw them, from a distance, as I was traveling across the bridge headed for a Dr. appt with Marv.

The kids were not too disappointed in the slight from that santa. I took them to the Mall after seeing the ships and they got to sit on the old mans lap while we were there. I also took them by to see their grandpa, which made everyone happy.

Evelyn


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Got blood work done for doc appt next week. While I was in office asked nurse for something for arthritis for knees and hips. Explained I've tried, Biofreeze, Tiger balm, Tylenol, Bryonia Alba homeopathic disolve under tongue pills and the only thing that helps is jacuzzi. That getting up out of chair is extremely painful and pain interferes with sleep. Anyone use anything else that helps?


When it gets to that point with me, I use the Volteran gel. It is not cheap, but does help. It is the same thing that Gwen got as a generic a few months ago, and hers was considerably cheaper than mine. I hope you soon get some relief.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I'd have to cost it, Tami, also it is not easy getting to the one and only local craft supplier- have to do some more sorting out of the new bus routes- they are NOT user friendly.


To work out buses etc I would go onto the Adelaide Metro website and put in the details of where I wanted to go, when etc and eventually they would usually manage to sort it out for me. Then I discovered Google Maps. Does a much better job than the providers website! I use my iPhone but I would think you could use the computer. When I put in somewhere it brings up the options of driving, public transport and walking. Gives the different options on public transport including how long a walk between each point.
Would check for you but I am trying to get as much internetting in as I can.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> lovely bowls tami. what will you use the second bowl for? --- sam


I am still thinking about that, Sam! Right now, I am admiring them both.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I'm glad that Elizabeth is doing better. Too bad Vicky is starting with it. Hope Brett doesn't get it, that would not be a good birthday gift! Hope you and David don't get it, also. Hope you can borrow their bar fridge, and can get your fridge built in soon.


Have the bar fridge here now. David is away from tomorrow for a few days but then he is going to have a look at see if there is any reason why we can't use it for now.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> matthew does wonderful things with clay. --- sam


He sure does!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Have the bar fridge here now. David is away from tomorrow for a few days but then he is going to have a look at see if there is any reason why we can't use it for now.


That's good. At least you have a way to keep things cold.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

gottastch said:


> Thanks Tami! I felt bad saying no but sometimes ya just gotta do what ya just gotta do
> ....My friend went with me to the store and showed me what brands she buys for her hot cocoa mix. I don't know, I'm just a dunce sometimes!!!
> ....Love the mermaid tails. Fabulous job!!!!


Would you share the recipe? I used to have one but I keep misplacing it. Have not found it yet this year---lol

The girls seem to be happy with their tails. I have yet to send the others off to DGD1 and DD1. It gets pretty cold at their house in northern Indiana and DD said she wanted one too so that is why I did 4.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The same daughter who has the triplets? When I worked in Saskatoon before I got married, we did I a lot of work in the NICU, it almost made me afraid to,have kids after you see all the things that can go wrong.


Vicky is normally very easy going. But one night she rang me virtually in tears. She was in the early stages of pregnancy feeling nauseous most of the time and so very tired. And she had a terrible shift including telling parents their 2 year old was brain dead and being called to an uneventful pregnancy and labour which delivered a stillborn baby. 
You can't tell your daughter that everything would be OK after that (not that I say that anyway when I can't guarantee it). All I could do was listen and remind her that she saw the worst and that most babies are actually fine.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you. I figured it out finally, though I did realize she thought we were political. Not the first time that has been thought. I met Jane from KP at another local knitting group, and that is what she thought also.


I've just realised why someone might think it was political! To me it is the type of Tea Party that Fireball Dave intended. That is what a Tea Party is to me.
Talking of Tea Parties- Not good details but the table from Elizabeth's Alice in Wonderland party.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, I get tons of them too.
> I even took some to the trade show last spring to enter draws, rather than write out all the entries, just has to add phone number


I have tons as well, but not for my current address. By the time I start getting them here I may be about ready to move again. Seems to be the norm for me---lol

I use them for drawings and such as well. So much easier on the hands. They are also handy for sending to GKs with stationary so they can write to me.

Evelyn


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've just realised why someone might think it was political! To me it is the type of Tea Party that Fireball Dave intended. That is what a Tea Party is to me.
> Talking of Tea Parties- Not good details but the table from Elizabeth's Alice in Wonderland party.


Very nice Tea Table! Yes, I didn't think anything about our tea party being political, either, but I suppose that with it being an major election year, and people not happy with the choices we had, that they would think that way. Especially since we had the Boston Tea Party as a protest all those years ago before becoming our own country.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> what is netball? --- sam


A game very similar to basketball. Not really sure of the difference but different number of players and differences in rules I believe.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> hope the water stays hot for your shower. --- sam


It's a tank so won't run out (and it is solar so currently don't have the power on to it. Hopefully won't need to turn it back on for a few more months).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Very nice Tea Table! Yes, I didn't think anything about our tea party being political, either, but I suppose that with it being an major election year, and people not happy with the choices we had, that they would think that way. Especially since we had the Boston Tea Party as a protest all those years ago before becoming our own country.


Don't think the tea in that one would have tasted too good.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I've made it to the end. 
Expecting that I will be lose power any time. The advantage of a laptop is that it won't shut down so I can work until the power goes out withut worrying about the computer shutting down. In my experience when they warn you of these things they provide a much wider window than they need. Well I might go and see how much of the digest I can read. I'm one behind.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> To work out buses etc I would go onto the Adelaide Metro website and put in the details of where I wanted to go, when etc and eventually they would usually manage to sort it out for me. Then I discovered Google Maps. Does a much better job than the providers website! I use my iPhone but I would think you could use the computer. When I put in somewhere it brings up the options of driving, public transport and walking. Gives the different options on public transport including how long a walk between each point.
> Would check for you but I am trying to get as much internetting in as I can.


And I am trying to get my new phone sorted.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

thewren said:


> what bravery it took to head out in those tiny ships. thanks for the great pics ejs. sounds like santa wasn't in the best of moods. is your christmas knitting all done? --- sam


I sometimes wonder why people dress up if they are not in the mood to be the character. We had fun looking at all the crafts, listening to the music, seeing the lights. Not to mention enjoyed the walk. DD and her SO went with us and that was extra special.

I am finished with all my gift projects. I can sit back now and just crochet for fun.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Can you share the recipe & brands to make the hot cocoa mix Gottastch?



gottastch said:


> Thanks Tami! I felt bad saying no but sometimes ya just gotta do what ya just gotta do
> 
> I got the lotion bars and lip balms made/poured this morning...what a mess I make! One of the ladies can't use any scent and is extremely sensitive to stuff like that so I poured hers before putting in the essential oil...hope I can keep it separated before packaging them up!
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh those are lovely! Look a lot like Matthew's design. Very nice bowl either way. 


tami_ohio said:


> I wanted to share what was in my post office box on Saturday. What a wonderful surprise! I knew the yarn bowl was coming, but didn't know about the other bowl. It is blues with sort of a coppery brown in it.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

thewren said:


> very nice - i love the yarn on the second one - do you remember what it was and where you found it? --- sam


It is Red Heart Yarn. I think the color is called 'blacklight'. Bought it at Walmart. Looked for the label but it is most likely long gone.

Evelyn


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> There is a replica of the Endeavour the ship that Captain Cook travelled the word in and discovered the east coast of Australia (and that the time that interest rates where last so low in the US! a little piece of trivia I heard last night on the radio. Important of course).
> I have seen the Endeavour twice, once in Edinburgh and once here in Adelaide. And yes it sailed here.


I've seen the same one as it has been at Whitby a few times . Funnily I was at both Captain Cooks birthplace yesterday as it's in the middle of Stewarts park where I sometimes walk the dog from there I went to great Ayton where Cook went to school . As son wanted to visit a small shop there


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Just got in from workshop and picked these to perfume the lounge room.
Thanks to all re the garden, some is organised and some is left to do its own thing. Sending smell o vision across cyberspace. 
We ate our first fresh beans from the veg patch last night, so everything's growing well at present.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> A game very similar to basketball. Not really sure of the difference but different number of players and differences in rules I believe.


The obvious one being you can't bounce the ball along or move from certain areas


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

marking spot again


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Don't think the tea in that one would have tasted too good.


 :sm09:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

EJS said:


> I sometimes wonder why people dress up if they are not in the mood to be the character. We had fun looking at all the crafts, listening to the music, seeing the lights. Not to mention enjoyed the walk. DD and her SO went with us and that was extra special.
> 
> I am finished with all my gift projects. I can sit back now and just crochet for fun.


Beautiful gifts , lovely mermaid tails and what fun the bird is ????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And I am trying to get my new phone sorted.


Hope you get it sorted soon. I finally gave in last night and did the updates on my iPhone.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Made it to the current end but have to go back to pg 54 and read backwards until I find where I left off last night.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Fan said:


> Just got in from workshop and picked these to perfume the lounge room.
> Thanks to all re the garden, some is organised and some is left to do its own thing. Sending smell o vision across cyberspace.
> We ate our first fresh beans from the veg patch last night, so everything's growing well at present.


They are beautiful. It is always nice to eat from your own garden.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

EJS said:


> Made it to the current end but have to go back to pg 54 and read backwards until I find where I left off last night.


I read backwards most of the time.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> how do you knit mittens with a lining? heidi has all her cookie making materials at hand - ten extra large cookie mix in a bag. they actually are good. as she says - they are made by had - i have to add an egg and water to each. lol i had to wait until i was fifty to realize "no" wasn't profanity and i was allowed to use it. we have had a bare skiff of snow but that is all. --- sam


Knit the mitten as normal, then go back and pick up the right leg of each stitch right after the cuff and increase 4, 6 or 8 stitches (whatever is needed to fit over the top of the first mitten). I've used fingering weight for the "under mitten" and worsted over the top...can do all kinds of things. I may suggest a Fair Isle mitten because the colorwork will be like having 2 mittens on with the floats on the inside. I will have to see what she says or even if she contacts me after the holidays


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

EJS said:


> Would you share the recipe? I used to have one but I keep misplacing it. Have not found it yet this year---lol
> 
> I sure will, as soon as I unearth it


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Can you share the recipe & brands to make the hot cocoa mix Gottastch?


As soon as I find it, I surely will


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Did you play Netball? I just catch whatever makes the news!


A looong time ago, but then switched to basketball (when it was first introduced to Australia) My daughter was a keen netballer so spent every winter Saturday for many years watching her play.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Roses, Tami- she arrived unawares at the Tea Party through Newest Pictures, and thought we were Political.


I think she thought we were part of the American group called the Tea Party.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

pacer said:


> They are beautiful. It is always nice to eat from your own garden.


Thank you, yes no nasty chemical sprays either, much healthier for us, and natures pollinators, bees and butterflies.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

thewren said:


> what is netball? --- sam


A ball game played with 7 players per team. The aim is to score a point by shooting a goal. Netball post has no backboard (unlike basketball), only 2 people are able to take shots and only within a designated goal circle. Major differences with basketball is that there is no moving with the ball (once you catch it your feet must stay planted, hence lots of fast moving passes) and the court is divided into 3 main areas plus the goal circle and players are restricted to where they can move depending on their position. Clear as mud huh! Try to google Australia vs New Zealand netball game to get an idea. Used to be women only who played but now men play too.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Lovely!


Oh My, what beauty, Fan. I do so love roses and yours are outstanding. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Tuesday 6 December '16

I think 37° was a high as it got today - very overcast and very rainy. The kind of damp cold that goes straight through you. But the temperatures bobby was talking about on the weather tonight makes 37° sound like a summer day. There is a very cold front coming in bringing subzero temperatures with it. So far we are not to get any white stuff - but if you live around Buffalo or the west shore of Lake Erie you might see some accumulation. I'm of a mind that if it is going to be cold one should have snow - if there is no snow then temperatures should be mild. Now if I can just convince Mother Nature.

I think the family is in Van Wert. OH tonight - Avery has a basketball game. He was out practicing as soon as he got home.

One Skillet Chicken, Vegetables and Rice Meal

This one skillet complete meal is a great choice for using up leftover chicken or turkey. It would also be an easy meal to prepare and deliver to a shut-in. If taking this meal to someone who needs a helping hand you might want to include some fresh fruit and cookies to enhance the meal for them.

Serves 6 or more.

Ingredients:

1 Tablespoon oil
1/2 cup chopped onion
1 lb. boneless skinless chicken breasts or 2 cups of leftover cooked chicken or turkey
3 cups fresh vegetables of your choice chopped or sliced, I used mushrooms, bell pepper, zucchini, and broccoli. 
1 can chicken broth or 1-3/4 cups homemade broth
2 cups instant rice (white or brown)
1/4 cup zesty Italian salad dressing
2 tablespoons chopped parsley for garnish
Salt and Pepper to taste

Method:

1. Heat oil in large skillet.

2. Add onion and cook till tender.

3. If you are using raw chicken add it now seasoning it with salt and pepper, cook until lightly browned.

4. Add 3 cups or more of chopped vegetables and cook until slightly tender, 3-5 minutes.

5. If you are using pre-cooked chicken or turkey add it here after the vegetables are slightly tender.

6. Stir in 1 can of chicken broth or 1-3/4 cups of homemade broth.

7. Bring to a boil.

8. Add 2 cups instant rice and 1/4 cup of Italian salad dressing and incorporate well.

9. Bring to a boil.

10. Reduce heat, cover and cook for 5 minutes or until rice is tender, liquid is absorbed and chicken is cooked thoroughly (if using raw chicken to begin with). Brown rice will take longer than white.

My tip for you on the subject of taking meals to shut ins or a family who needs a helping hand due to surgery or the birth of a baby is to take the meal in disposable containers that do not have to be returned. Make it as easy as you can on the people you are serving.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2016/12/one-skillet-chicken-vegetables-and-rice.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

I love oatmeal - I can eat it any time of day or night - it makes a great mid-afternoon snack. I really like the sound of this recipe and hope you do too.

Homemade Instant Oatmeal

You know those handy little packets of instant oatmeal that they sell in the store? The ones with the smiling Quaker on the box? Did you know that you can make your own homemade instant oatmeal? You can ditch those little packs that are filled with way more added sugar than you need in the morning. With instant oatmeal, the packages often have loads of added sugar, salt and artificial coloring. Read the labels and see what you're getting. Another thing with instant is that it tastes differently than rolled or steel-cut oats. The flavor is more bland and not as textured.

Also, the glycemic index of old fashioned oats is 55, while the GI of instant oats is 83, so instant or quick-cooking oats push up your blood sugar, something of particular concern to diabetics and people with other blood sugar issues.

I started making this a few months ago. I can tell you this.....we will never go back to those little packages again. In a short amount of time you can whip up a big batch of oatmeal. I just take the recipe x8 or x10 and store it in a big glass jar on my counter. I throw a 1/2 cup measuring cup in the jar so two scoops, some fruits and/or nuts and a cup of boiling water makes a nice big bowl of oatmeal that will stick with ya.

We throw all sorts of stuff in the oatmeal too. I have jars of nuts and dried fruit at the ready so we just mosey over to that cupboard and add whatever we feel like that day to the bowl. I often chop up an apple and add some raisins in mine, but you can use whatever combo you love. I'm very fond of dried pineapple and coconut. Yum!

Please note that this recipe calls for OLD FASHIONED ROLLED OATS, not INSTANT oats. It may take a few more minutes to make than the oats in the paper packet, but it's so worth it!

Homemade Instant Oatmeal
recipe from [email protected] Cutting Edge of Ordinary

Ingredients

1/2 cup Old Fashioned Rolled Oats (not quick cooking oats)
2 teaspoons oat bran
2 teaspoons brown sugar or maple sugar if you have it
2 teaspoons dehydrated milk (powdered non-fat milk)
1/8 teaspoon cinnamon
1 pinch kosher salt

Directions

1. Mix all the ingredients together and store in an airtight container or portion out into increments of 1 cup into snack size bags.

2. I use 1 cup of oatmeal to 1 cup of boiling water but you may want your oatmeal thicker or thinner.

3. Let the oatmeal sit for 5 minutes. I cover mine with a small plate until it's ready.

4. Experiment until you get the perfect mixture for you!

5. Don't forget to add in nuts and fruits to make it your own!

http://thecuttingedgeofordinary.blogspot.com/2016/12/homemade-instant-oatmeal.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+blogspot%2FcAOdh+%28The+Cutting+Edge+of+Ordinary%29

I want some of this right now - it sounds really good - someone has to try it and let us know.

Crunchy Apple and Grape Salad

This is one salad that will give your jaw a workout. I ate it for breakfast, then had some more for lunch, then I had it again for breakfast and lunch again the next day. Then I took a break, lol. I love the crisp crunch you get in every bite and the bits of sweetness from the nuts, with a little hint of cinnamon thrown in there. Feel free to take this and make it your own with the fruits you are craving.

Ingredients

Dressing
1 cup low fat vanilla yogurt
1/3 cup granulated sugar
1/3 cup brown sugar
1/2 cup mayonnaise
juice from 1/2 a lemon
½ teaspoon ground cinnamon

2 granny smith apples, cored and diced
2 red delicious apples, cored and diced (I used Gala, you can use any kind you like)
1 pear, cored and diced
1 stalk celery, diced
½ cup slivered almonds
½ cup walnuts, chopped
2 cups seedless grapes, halved

Directions

1. Mix all the dressing ingredients together in a medium size bowl. Stick this in the fridge while you make the salad.

2. Once you have everything chopped up, pour the dressing over and stir gently to coat.

3. Refrigerate any leftovers.

http://thecuttingedgeofordinary.blogspot.com/2009/08/crunchy-apple-grape-salad.html

CREAMY BUTTERNUT SQUASH PASTA

INGREDIENTS

1 medium butternut squash, cut into 2-inch cubes
2 shallots, halved
4 cloves garlic
2 tablespoons olive oil
1 ½ cup chicken stock
1 lb De Cecco spaghetti
½ cup heavy cream
Pinch of ground nutmeg
Kosher salt and freshly cracked black pepper

Serve with:
Grated pecorino
Fresh herbs like thyme, basil, chives or parsley

INSTRUCTIONS

1. On a large baking sheet lined with parchment paper, arrange the butternut squash, shallots, garlic and drizzle with olive oil and season with salt and pepper. Transfer into a 425-degree oven and roast for 25-30 minutes until the squash is fork tender.

2. While the butternut squash is roasting, cook the pasta until al dente. Drain, reserving ½ cup of the cooking liquid.

3. Once the squash is tender, remove and transfer to a blender with chicken stock. Blend until smooth.

4. Add the cream, nutmeg and reserved cooking liquid and continue to blender. Once smooth, taste and adjust seasoning as needed.

5. Transfer the liquid to a medium pot and keep over low heat to keep warm.

6. Add a few large spoonful's of the sauce to the pasta and toss to combine.

7. Continuing adding sauce until it's as saucy as you want.

8. Serve with pecorino, herbs and freshly cracked black pepper.

http://whatsgabycooking.com/creamy-butternut-squash-pasta/?ct=t(RSS_EMAIL_CAMPAIGN)

OK all you poor fudge makers - of which I am one - here is a full-proof (according to the authors) fudge recipe. One could delete the pretzel if desired but either way it looks doable. Who is going to be the first to make it?

Salted Caramel Pretzel Fudge

This easy sweet and salty fudge is foolproof! It is a great holiday or anytime treat! This decadent fudge is made in the microwave and only takes a few minutes to make, but no one will ever know because it is so amazing!

PREP TIME: 10 MINUTES
TOTAL TIME: 3 HOURS 10 MINUTES (INCLUDES CHILLING TIME)
YIELD: 25 PIECES OF FUDGE

INGREDIENTS:

3 cups semisweet chocolate chips (I use Guittard)
1 (14-ounce) can sweetened condensed milk
3 tablespoons butter
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1 cup chopped pretzels
25 soft caramel candies, unwrapped (I use Kraft)
2 tablespoons heavy cream
1/4 teaspoon sea salt
25 whole pretzels for garnish
Sea salt, for garnish

DIRECTIONS:

Line an 8x8 baking pan with parchment paper or aluminum foil, making sure to leave some overhang for easy removal. Lightly grease the bottom and sides and set aside.

1. In a large microwave safe bowl, melt the butter in the microwave.

2. Add the chocolate chips and sweetened condensed milk. Stir until combined.

3. Place the bowl in the microwave and heat for 1 minute on high. Remove from microwave and stir to combine. If needed, heat an additional 15-30 seconds. Stir until chips are completely melted and chocolate is smooth. Stir in the vanilla extract and chopped pretzels.

4. Put the caramels and heavy cream in a large microwave safe bowl.

5. Microwave in 20-30 second increments, stirring well after each increment, until the caramel is melted and smooth. Stir in 1/4 teaspoon sea salt.

6. Add half of the fudge to the prepared baking pan and smooth it out with a spatula.

7. Add the caramel and spread evenly over the fudge with a spatula.

8. Add the remaining half of the fudge and spread it out evenly over the caramel.

9. Top with pretzels and a sprinkling of sea salt.

10. Place the fudge in the refrigerator for 3-4 hours or until the fudge is solid enough to cut into squares. I like to chill it overnight. Cut the fudge with a hot wet knife. Fudge will keep in the refrigerator for up to 2 weeks.

http://www.twopeasandtheirpod.com/salted-caramel-pretzel-fudge/

GLUTEN FREE BLUEBERRY OATMEAL BREAD

Author: Liz DellaCroce
Prep Time: 15 mins
Cook Time: 1 hr
Total Time: 1 hr 15 mins
Course: Snack
Calories: 228 kcal
Servings: 12

Ingredients

1.5 cups Gluten Free 1:1 Baking Flour Bob's Red Mill
1 cup oats
1/2 cup flax seed meal Bob's Red Mill
1/2 cup sugar
2 teaspoons baking powder
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1 teaspoon cinnamon
1/2 teaspoon nutmeg
1/2 teaspoon salt
2 eggs large
1 1/2 cups plain low fat yogurt
1/3 cup coconut oil melted
1 tablespoon vanilla
1 cup blueberries fresh or frozen

Instructions

1. Pre-heat oven to 350 degrees and grease a bread pan with non-stick spray or butter.

2. In a medium bowl, whisk together dry ingredients: whole wheat flour, oats, flax seed meal, sugar, baking powder, baking soda, cinnamon, nutmeg and salt.

3. In a separate bowl or an electric stand mixer, beat together eggs, yogurt, oil and vanilla until smooth.

4. Slowly add dry ingredients to the wet until just combined.

5. Gently fold in the blueberries before pouring into prepared bread pan.

6. Bake until a toothpick comes out clean, approximately one hour.

Nutrition Facts: Gluten Free Blueberry Oatmeal Bread - Amount Per Serving - Calories 228Calories - from Fat 80

% Daily Value*: Total Fat 8.9g; 14% - Saturated Fat 5.8g; 29% - Trans Fat 0g - Polyunsaturated Fat 3.1g - Monounsaturated Fat 0g - Cholesterol 30mg; 10% - Sodium 259mg; 11% - Total Carbohydrates 32.6g; 11% - Dietary Fiber 4.8g; 19% - Sugars 11.1g - Protein 4.8g; 10%
* Percent Daily Values are based on a 2000 calorie diet.

http://thelemonbowl.com/2016/12/gluten-free-blueberry-oatmeal-bread.html?utm_source=Receive+Updates+from+The+Lemon+Bowl&utm_campaign=c3c31c6217-LEMON_BOWL_DAILY_+EMAIL&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_098c0245b8-c3c31c6217-58688965

Beginning to feel like some food would be good. Think a nice mug of soup. --- Sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are wonderful ejs - evelyn i think it is - that was a lot of work - are they all crocheted? they look nice and warm. --- sam



EJS said:


> Would you share the recipe? I used to have one but I keep misplacing it. Have not found it yet this year---lol
> 
> The girls seem to be happy with their tails. I have yet to send the others off to DGD1 and DD1. It gets pretty cold at their house in northern Indiana and DD said she wanted one too so that is why I did 4.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and sitting outside - what a trip. i love eating outside. --- sam



darowil said:


> I've just realised why someone might think it was political! To me it is the type of Tea Party that Fireball Dave intended. That is what a Tea Party is to me.
> Talking of Tea Parties- Not good details but the table from Elizabeth's Alice in Wonderland party.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Got blood work done for doc appt next week. While I was in office asked nurse for something for arthritis for knees and hips. Explained I've tried, Biofreeze, Tiger balm, Tylenol, Bryonia Alba homeopathic disolve under tongue pills and the only thing that helps is jacuzzi. That getting up out of chair is extremely painful and pain interferes with sleep. Anyone use anything else that helps?


See if you can get a referral to a true rheumatologist. There are so many new medicines that actually stop the way RA attacks your joints and reduces pain markedly. I am on one called leflunomide (Arava) and there are newer drugs than that. It is cheap, $7.00 a month for me on my Medicare plan. I feel for you, for before this drug, taken once a day, I could not function. Hoping you can get some real relief that also slows down or stops the RA damage to your joints.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i thought that was what it would be. do you like watching it. heidi says watching basketball is like watching paint dry. but she goes for the boys. --- sam



darowil said:


> A game very similar to basketball. Not really sure of the difference but different number of players and differences in rules I believe.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what kind of phone did you get? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> And I am trying to get my new phone sorted.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Lovely pottery, Tami.
> 
> I was talking to my friend this morning, I think our bowling team is going to put together a Christmas hamper for the son of a friend who has passed. ( both of this young fellows parents are gone so no family to lean on)His wife is deaf-mute & they have 2 little kids & are having difficulties. I will raid my cold room for potatoes, jam, pickles, etc & have a small turkey I can give. Between 4 of us shouldn't be a big expense for anyone & we will will also pick up small gifts for the kids.
> DIL called this morning with a bunch more days for me to babysit, wish she'd told me all the days at the beginning of the month so I could make a plan, she'd told me no shifts with the ambulance but now havethem 6 days between now & the 18th so. It doesn't look like there will be much chance to get to Edmonton beforethen????????
> Between having kids & dog doesn't leave much travel time. Oh well, what will be will be????


That's a wonderful thing for you all to do, and I'm sure it will be greatly appreciated. When I was working, we adopted a family every Christmas (got the name of a family from the food pantry or social services) and then provided the food for Christmas dinner and some extras and gifts for all the kids, Cathy always got in touch with a parent and got sizes and interests and we bought based on that and what was most needed. 
You will be busy with kids, hopefully you'll find enough time to get to Edmonton, but I guess it is what it is.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pockets - what a great idea. love the parrot. --- sam



EJS said:


> I sometimes wonder why people dress up if they are not in the mood to be the character. We had fun looking at all the crafts, listening to the music, seeing the lights. Not to mention enjoyed the walk. DD and her SO went with us and that was extra special.
> 
> I am finished with all my gift projects. I can sit back now and just crochet for fun.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> My little Pom used to love yogurt too. I haven't given any to Candy. Don't want to start bad habits although when my SIL is here, she sneaks table scraps to her--not happy about that.


Lol, mine aren't fed people food while we are eating for sure, they get somethings after we are done, but I limit it, when David's on the road they hardly get any human food, David the more generous of us where that is concerned.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> So sorry that Marla's under the weather. Hope she feels better soon.


I just talked to her, she's feeling a bit better, so that is a great thing, sounded better too.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

thewren said:


> those are wonderful ejs - evelyn i think it is - that was a lot of work - are they all crocheted? they look nice and warm. --- sam


yes, Sam, all crocheted. I don't knit.

Evelyn


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> A merry mixture of violas, snapdragons, and mini rose.


Lovely


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks evelyn. --- sam



EJS said:


> It is Red Heart Yarn. I think the color is called 'blacklight'. Bought it at Walmart. Looked for the label but it is most likely long gone.
> 
> Evelyn


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone, a few more roses for your enjoyment
> Top is called Maggie Barry after a gardening icon in our country.
> Next is a mini carpet rose called love me and leave me
> Then pink blush mini, and finally The fairy, with my fairy statue.


Oh it smells and looks devine, lol, or it would if I smellapc. lol
Snapdragons are one of my favorite flowers, it's so nice to have summer, vicariously through your garden.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what do you do? run with the ball? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> The obvious one being you can't bounce the ball along or move from certain areas


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds a little beyond my skill set. --- sam



gottastch said:


> Knit the mitten as normal, then go back and pick up the right leg of each stitch right after the cuff and increase 4, 6 or 8 stitches (whatever is needed to fit over the top of the first mitten). I've used fingering weight for the "under mitten" and worsted over the top...can do all kinds of things. I may suggest a Fair Isle mitten because the colorwork will be like having 2 mittens on with the floats on the inside. I will have to see what she says or even if she contacts me after the holidays


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thanks. We have complained to the post master at that office, we currently have had a new one for about a month now. We did get a phone number for another office to talk to them. We hadn't thought of going on line to complain there.


Definitely go online, it's a much better process as it's seen by so many up the line and if they get too many, they'll send in the postal inspectors to find out what's going on, or not going on as the case may be. We used to tell all our customers to go online to complain because then it would definitely be dealt with, the PM has to respond to the DM by the end of the day that it has or hasn't be handled, why not if it wasn't, and what was done to fix it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hope Marla is soon feeling better.


Thanks, she's heading in that direction I think, sounded better when I talked to her, she's been drinking tea with ginger and honey. I'm staying away as I don't want to catch it whatever it it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> When it gets to that point with me, I use the Volteran gel. It is not cheap, but does help. It is the same thing that Gwen got as a generic a few months ago, and hers was considerably cheaper than mine. I hope you soon get some relief.


Marla said that the Volteran cream is working great on her hands also, hers was only $5 I think at Walmart.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's wild - i'll keep it up to show the boys. --- sam



nicho said:


> A ball game played with 7 players per team. The aim is to score a point by shooting a goal. Netball post has no backboard (unlike basketball), only 2 people are able to take shots and only within a designated goal circle. Major differences with basketball is that there is no moving with the ball (once you catch it your feet must stay planted, hence lots of fast moving passes) and the court is divided into 3 main areas plus the goal circle and players are restricted to where they can move depending on their position. Clear as mud huh! Try to google Australia vs New Zealand netball game to get an idea. Used to be women only who played but now men play too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i don't think i will ever be able to crochet - i can chain if you give me enough time and it won't be very even. kathy has tried to teach me to crochet - i'm surprised that she didn't pull her hair out. lol --- sam



EJS said:


> yes, Sam, all crocheted. I don't knit.
> 
> Evelyn


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

EJS said:


> Would you share the recipe? I used to have one but I keep misplacing it. Have not found it yet this year---lol
> 
> The girls seem to be happy with their tails. I have yet to send the others off to DGD1 and DD1. It gets pretty cold at their house in northern Indiana and DD said she wanted one too so that is why I did 4.


Those are all great! They will be greatly loved.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've just realised why someone might think it was political! To me it is the type of Tea Party that Fireball Dave intended. That is what a Tea Party is to me.
> Talking of Tea Parties- Not good details but the table from Elizabeth's Alice in Wonderland party.


Love the table, how cute is that.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well caught up so I think I'll go in search of food. See you all in a bit.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> No we didn't. Everything was under $50 so they won't insure it.


That's a shame.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> There is a replica of the Endeavour the ship that Captain Cook travelled the word in and discovered the east coast of Australia (and that the time that interest rates where last so low in the US! a little piece of trivia I heard last night on the radio. Important of course).
> I have seen the Endeavour twice, once in Edinburgh and once here in Adelaide. And yes it sailed here.


 :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

EJS said:


> For some reason I am thinking I read that they are built by a company in Brazil. I will have to look that up. They are a traveling museum. I saw the Nina here quite a few years ago. They are Caravel ships. Originally built to sail the Mediterranean, not the Atlantic. The smaller ship only had a crew of 24, while the larger 26. They sailed out of here on Monday morning. I saw them, from a distance, as I was traveling across the bridge headed for a Dr. appt with Marv.
> 
> The kids were not too disappointed in the slight from that santa. I took them to the Mall after seeing the ships and they got to sit on the old mans lap while we were there. I also took them by to see their grandpa, which made everyone happy.
> 
> Evelyn


I'm glad they weren't disappointed.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

EJS said:


> Would you share the recipe? I used to have one but I keep misplacing it. Have not found it yet this year---lol
> 
> The girls seem to be happy with their tails. I have yet to send the others off to DGD1 and DD1. It gets pretty cold at their house in northern Indiana and DD said she wanted one too so that is why I did 4.


All nice but I particularly like the purple colour--maybe I'm like Gwen--I like purple.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi all, 

Still in El Paso. Days are nice when the wind isn't blowing. Nights are chilly, sometimes in the 30s. No load yet but hopeful for tomorrow. Not going to stress about it. At least, no snow here!

Thanks for all the prayers for Jesse and his family. The parents are really struggling with it. Please continue having them in your thoughts. 

Evelyn, lovely mermaid tails, scarf and parrot. Sounds like the excursion with the DGC was a success. I toured a tall ship in Toledo once and a submarine up in WI. 

Mel, sounds like you have made the right decision for you and Gage. I know it will be hard but you will make it. I didn't think I would survive my divorce and being a single parent of 3; but I did. Greg needs to rely on himself. My DSis is still calling her DS to make sure he gets up on time. Says he can't hear his alarm, but can hear the phone. Lots more to this story but I won't bore you with it. Her DS hasn't really ever grown up even though there is nothing wrong with him. 

Fan, love roses so keep the pics coming. 

Healing thoughts to all who are under the weather. Hope everyone feels better soon. Lila is much better today. Ate her food, got some peanut butter with her heart worm meds and have had two walks so far. Time to feed her again although she is sleeping right now. 

Hearty welcome to any new posters. We are delighted you dropped by. 

Have been working on a cowl in the same yarn as hat, mittens and slippers. A Marianna pattern. Quick and easy, if I'd just stick with it. 

Cards all ready to be sent. Now to find a mailbox. Had them weighed and bought the stamps to finish them. Hopefully I'll find one soon. 

Take care,
Kathy


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've just realised why someone might think it was political! To me it is the type of Tea Party that Fireball Dave intended. That is what a Tea Party is to me.
> Talking of Tea Parties- Not good details but the table from Elizabeth's Alice in Wonderland party.


A lovely table setting.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

EJS said:


> I sometimes wonder why people dress up if they are not in the mood to be the character. We had fun looking at all the crafts, listening to the music, seeing the lights. Not to mention enjoyed the walk. DD and her SO went with us and that was extra special.
> 
> I am finished with all my gift projects. I can sit back now and just crochet for fun.


Very nice projects.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

For you Kaye Jo, bottoms up bumble bee in the snapdragons.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sam, you thought we might be getting snow in the Buffalo area. That's only a 1/2 hr. drive from me. We had pouring rain about 5 pm. Rather that than snow.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I just talked to her, she's feeling a bit better, so that is a great thing, sounded better too.


That's good news.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> For you Kaye Jo, bottoms up bumble bee in the snapdragons.


Looks like he's drinking his fill. Lovely snapdragons. They look quite large.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> And even harder when you knit it before they are conceived! I think it was a couple of years ago wasn't it that you designed it?


I'm sure at least that long. I'd have to look at Ravelry to see for sure. I know I made a 2T for DGD#1, and she's 4 1/2 now.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> Looks like he's drinking his fill. Lovely snapdragons. They look quite large.


Yes he was having a good chug a lug, they are a good sized flower. They have heaps of seeds so can regrow for next season.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, thank you, I'm off to drugstore to pick up Rex for Naproxen will look and see if they have Diclofenac Sodium which is generic for Voltaren.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> When it gets to that point with me, I use the Volteran gel. It is not cheap, but does help. It is the same thing that Gwen got as a generic a few months ago, and hers was considerably cheaper than mine. I hope you soon get some relief.


Tami & Desert Joy, the stuff that is prescription is this & I think there are several strengths, st least here.

https://www.drugs.com/diclofenac.html


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

EJS said:


> Would you share the recipe? I used to have one but I keep misplacing it. Have not found it yet this year---lol
> 
> The girls seem to be happy with their tails. I have yet to send the others off to DGD1 and DD1. It gets pretty cold at their house in northern Indiana and DD said she wanted one too so that is why I did 4.


Nice, my favourite is the purple, lovely combo


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Flytyin, thank you, don't know if we have rheumatologist in town but will check.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just got in from workshop and picked these to perfume the lounge room.
> Thanks to all re the garden, some is organised and some is left to do its own thing. Sending smell o vision across cyberspace.
> We ate our first fresh beans from the veg patch last night, so everything's growing well at present.


Wow! Beautiful


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, thank you, if I can't find it at Walgreens I'll put on my big girl,pants and dare to go to new SuperWalmart.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Knit the mitten as normal, then go back and pick up the right leg of each stitch right after the cuff and increase 4, 6 or 8 stitches (whatever is needed to fit over the top of the first mitten). I've used fingering weight for the "under mitten" and worsted over the top...can do all kinds of things. I may suggest a Fair Isle mitten because the colorwork will be like having 2 mittens on with the floats on the inside. I will have to see what she says or even if she contacts me after the holidays


When I knit the mitts, I use 2 strands & knit 2 stitches & 2 rows, then alternate the colors, that makes them double thick. It's quite quick & easy. It's how my mom& her mom made them


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Still in El Paso. Days are nice when the wind isn't blowing. Nights are chilly, sometimes in the 30s. No load yet but hopeful for tomorrow. Not going to stress about it. At least, no snow here!
> 
> ...


LOL! If you go through Miami, Texas stop at the cafe there and give my Cathy (BFF) a big hug, that way you both get one from me. 
So very sad, I can't even imagine how hard it is for Jesse's parents to deal with, the thought of losing a child is beyond words. 
I'm very glad that Lila is doing better, poor thing, like with a small child, they can't tell you what is wrong, and you can't explain to them why they feel like crap. 
Love the needles, the bent dpns look/sound interesting, be sure to let us know how you go with them. 
Safe travels!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> For you Kaye Jo, bottoms up bumble bee in the snapdragons.


Oh it's lovely, so is the bee, he's huge, almost as big as the flower he's drinking from.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, thank you, if I can't find it at Walgreens I'll put on my big girl,pants and dare to go to new SuperWalmart.


LOL! you are welcome, hope you find it at Walgreens so you don't have to brave walmart. I wouldn't if I didn't have to. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> When I knit the mitts, I use 2 strands & knit 2 stitches & 2 rows, then alternate the colors, that makes them double thick. It's quite quick & easy. It's how my mom& her mom made them


I like those, they look so warm.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Still in El Paso. Days are nice when the wind isn't blowing. Nights are chilly, sometimes in the 30s. No load yet but hopeful for tomorrow. Not going to stress about it. At least, no snow here!
> 
> ...


I was looking at those bent needles, I'll be interested to see how you like them


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well dinner was dirty rice, nice and hot. Now the babies are bringing me toys, they want to play. lol


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I like those, they look so warm.


They are, having 2 layers keeps the wind out.


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Marla said that the Volteran cream is working great on her hands also, hers was only $5 I think at Walmart.


Do you need a prescription to buy volteran cream?


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

cindygecko said:


> Do you need a prescription to buy volteran cream?


Ah just found the answer to that question. Thanks.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

cindygecko said:


> Do you need a prescription to buy volteran cream?


Yes, it is a prescription item here in Utah. It does help the pain, but as an NSAID, does over time, affect the kidneys negatively so if you are using it long term you should be under a doctor's care with frequent blood tests to determine the end result on your body. While it is an anti-inflammatory so helps with pain, it really doesn't get at the source of the joint damage which the newer drugs do stop or at least, slow way down.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Lovely tails and adorable girls. I bet the little one is a fire cracker!


Ditto!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I tried to tame the mess in my craft room today, I got the yarn somewhat organized & can now see the floorÃÂ°ÃÂÃÂÃÂ
I got the buttons on 12 hanging tea towels, so they are done, giving them & a lotion bar to various friends & family.
I gathered up all the small bits of acrylic yarns into a very large bag I'm hoping to turn them into more mitts & hats to get rid of them.
I didn't think my Christmas cactus could get any more full of blooms but it has.
These are the 2 new ones I got yesterday, have to get out & find a bigger pot for them but not at -30 today????


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am so glad that he is better now. Very scary.


Thank you soso much, Sugarsugar!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Marvelous work on the bowls, Matthew! And birthday blessings!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hope you get it sorted soon. I finally gave in last night and did the updates on my iPhone.


Got to take it to the shop, will sort it on Friday if all goes well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nicho said:


> A looong time ago, but then switched to basketball (when it was first introduced to Australia) My daughter was a keen netballer so spent every winter Saturday for many years watching her play.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nicho said:


> I think she thought we were part of the American group called the Tea Party.


That was my thought too.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I tried to tame the mess in my craft room today, I got the yarn somewhat organized & can now see the floorÃÂ°ÃÂÃÂÃÂ
> I got the buttons on 12 hanging tea towels, so they are done, giving them & a lotion bar to various friends & family.
> I gathered up all the small bits of acrylic yarns into a very large bag I'm hoping to turn them into more mitts & hats to get rid of them.
> I didn't think my Christmas cactus could get any more full of blooms but it has.
> These are the 2 new ones I got yesterday, have to get out & find a bigger pot for them but not at -30 today????


Gorgeous cacti Bonnie, and just love the cross stitch picture of the dogs! ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> what kind of phone did you get? --- sam


It is a Huawei Y6- I like their OS. An Android- it was on a good special for summer.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> When I knit the mitts, I use 2 strands & knit 2 stitches & 2 rows, then alternate the colors, that makes them double thick. It's quite quick & easy. It's how my mom& her mom made them


Love the mittens, Bonnie! I will certainly keep them in mind!!!


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The same daughter who has the triplets? When I worked in Saskatoon before I got married, we did I a lot of work in the NICU, it almost made me afraid to,have kids after you see all the things that can go wrong.


Yes, the same one!!! In one respect it was good that she knew about triplets but on the other, she knew too much!!! Such worries for her. She loves her work and she has really been helpful to the parents of mulitples because of her personal and professional experiences.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I tried to tame the mess in my craft room today, I got the yarn somewhat organized & can now see the floorÃÂ°ÃÂÃÂÃÂ
> I got the buttons on 12 hanging tea towels, so they are done, giving them & a lotion bar to various friends & family.
> I gathered up all the small bits of acrylic yarns into a very large bag I'm hoping to turn them into more mitts & hats to get rid of them.
> I didn't think my Christmas cactus could get any more full of blooms but it has.
> These are the 2 new ones I got yesterday, have to get out & find a bigger pot for them but not at -30 today????


The cross stitch framing turned out great, too bad they didn't do that great of a job the first time. 
The cactus' are great, mine are blooming now, but nowhere as prolific as yours. lol


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Thanks Tami! I felt bad saying no but sometimes ya just gotta do what ya just gotta do
> 
> I got the lotion bars and lip balms made/poured this morning...what a mess I make! One of the ladies can't use any scent and is extremely sensitive to stuff like that so I poured hers before putting in the essential oil...hope I can keep it separated before packaging them up!
> 
> ...


Hello, can you share your hot cocoa mix? Please?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Flytyin, if Naproxen doesnt work I will talk to doc when I see her on 15th. Meantime also got IcyHot with lidocaine lotion to try. Thank you for info.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, love the mittens.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I tried to tame the mess in my craft room today, I got the yarn somewhat organized & can now see the floorÃÂ°ÃÂÃÂÃÂ
> I got the buttons on 12 hanging tea towels, so they are done, giving them & a lotion bar to various friends & family.
> I gathered up all the small bits of acrylic yarns into a very large bag I'm hoping to turn them into more mitts & hats to get rid of them.
> I didn't think my Christmas cactus could get any more full of blooms but it has.
> These are the 2 new ones I got yesterday, have to get out & find a bigger pot for them but not at -30 today????


Lovely cactus. I'm afraid mine isn't doing well. Since I over watered, the buds are still hanging in but not getting any bigger. Hope I haven't killed it.


----------



## Leigh09 (Feb 14, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> When I knit the mitts, I use 2 strands & knit 2 stitches & 2 rows, then alternate the colors, that makes them double thick. It's quite quick & easy. It's how my mom& her mom made them


Really like the mittens. I am fairly new to knitting-self taught -can you recommend a pattern? Would appreciate any suggestions. Thank you


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

EJS said:


> Would you share the recipe? I used to have one but I keep misplacing it. Have not found it yet this year---lol
> 
> The girls seem to be happy with their tails. I have yet to send the others off to DGD1 and DD1. It gets pretty cold at their house in northern Indiana and DD said she wanted one too so that is why I did 4.


WOW! That is a lot of stitching and a lot of love in one photo. Lovely :sm01:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sassafras I concur that you need to see a rheumatologist for help with your RA. Mine has been wonderful and the orencia shots I take weekly have really helped my hands tremendously. Also doctor has referred me to a spine dynamics clinic for evaluation for the pain in back and neck. He really listens and tries to get me either on the right meds or to the right care giver. 

Loved those mittens (forget who did them....sorry)

Bonnie your Christmas cactus are beautiful. I have one. Was blooming some then the blossoms disappeared but do have some more buds on it and hope it will bloom again/some more. I don't do well with house plants unfortunately I do however have a jade plant that is doing well. Started it from a leaf a couple of years ago and it is now about a foot tall and healthy; go figure.

Can't wait to hear about how you do with the curved DPNS Kathy.

New recipes sound good Sam. I copied them and hope to try them. Tonight I made a really good soup; guess and by golly style....guessed at what to put in it and by golly it turned out really good. Use chicken broth, boneless skinless thighs, corn, green beans, white kidney beans, and carrots and for spices lots of paprika, garlic, little salt, pepper, and parsley flakes. Oh yeah, also some egg noodles. Made a huge pot and froze half of it for another day. 

Been playing around with the embroidery machine all day. Actually behaved itself too! I'm going to close up for now and head to bed.

Keeping those not feeling well in my prayers. TTYL


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks to all who shared photos. Beautiful, all!

Healing thoughts for those in need.

My Christmas cacti aren't budding at all yet. Last year they didn't bloom until February. Not sure why!

I'm working on some soap sacks to send to my sister-in-law with some soap I made using the honey she and my brother got from their hives.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've seen the same one as it has been at Whitby a few times . Funnily I was at both Captain Cooks birthplace yesterday as it's in the middle of Stewarts park where I sometimes walk the dog from there I went to great Ayton where Cook went to school . As son wanted to visit a small shop there


As an Aussie it was really interesting spending time in the area and seeing all the Captain Cook connections.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> I think she thought we were part of the American group called the Tea Party.


I didn't even know there was one


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh those are lovely! Look a lot like Matthew's design. Very nice bowl either way.


It is one of Matthew's!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i thought that was what it would be. do you like watching it. heidi says watching basketball is like watching paint dry. but she goes for the boys. --- sam


Don't think I've watched a game, seen bits here and there.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Happy birthday Matthew ☺ hope you had a fantastic day????????????????????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Definitely go online, it's a much better process as it's seen by so many up the line and if they get too many, they'll send in the postal inspectors to find out what's going on, or not going on as the case may be. We used to tell all our customers to go online to complain because then it would definitely be dealt with, the PM has to respond to the DM by the end of the day that it has or hasn't be handled, why not if it wasn't, and what was done to fix it.


Thanks. I'll pass it on, as it is DH that usually deals with it.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Midnight here and I should he asleep. 

Had a busy day today. Last night went better then I thought. 

Got some food news this afternoon ☺

Too much to explain tonight. 

Off to bed. See you in the morning. 

By the way thank you again all of you for your continued support and love. ☺❤


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> That's a shame.


Agreed.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

One more thing....
Finished this evening. 

Enya baby cardigan jacket by Marianna Mel on Ravelry. 0-3 mth size.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I tried to tame the mess in my craft room today, I got the yarn somewhat organized & can now see the floorÃÂ°ÃÂÃÂÃÂ
> I got the buttons on 12 hanging tea towels, so they are done, giving them & a lotion bar to various friends & family.
> I gathered up all the small bits of acrylic yarns into a very large bag I'm hoping to turn them into more mitts & hats to get rid of them.
> I didn't think my Christmas cactus could get any more full of blooms but it has.
> These are the 2 new ones I got yesterday, have to get out & find a bigger pot for them but not at -30 today????


The Cross-stitch is wonderful. Well done.
Soon you won't be able to find any leaves on the older Christmas Cactus it is flowering so well.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, thank you, I'm off to drugstore to pick up Rex for Naproxen will look and see if they have Diclofenac Sodium which is generic for Voltaren.


You will need a prescription for it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami & Desert Joy, the stuff that is prescription is this & I think there are several strengths, st least here.
> 
> https://www.drugs.com/diclofenac.html


Yes, I have it from my reumetologist.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> When I knit the mitts, I use 2 strands & knit 2 stitches & 2 rows, then alternate the colors, that makes them double thick. It's quite quick & easy. It's how my mom& her mom made them


Are you knitting with one strand and carrying the second? Very pretty. And how are they sized?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

cindygecko said:


> Do you need a prescription to buy volteran cream?


Yes, if you are in the USA.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

cindygecko said:


> Ah just found the answer to that question. Thanks.


And if I had looked down one more post, I wouldn't have answered it! :sm09:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I tried to tame the mess in my craft room today, I got the yarn somewhat organized & can now see the floorÃÂ°ÃÂÃÂÃÂ
> I got the buttons on 12 hanging tea towels, so they are done, giving them & a lotion bar to various friends & family.
> I gathered up all the small bits of acrylic yarns into a very large bag I'm hoping to turn them into more mitts & hats to get rid of them.
> I didn't think my Christmas cactus could get any more full of blooms but it has.
> These are the 2 new ones I got yesterday, have to get out & find a bigger pot for them but not at -30 today????


Love the cross stitch. Flowers are pretty, too. Want to come tame mine? It's warmer here!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Got to take it to the shop, will sort it on Friday if all goes well.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thanks. I'll pass it on, as it is DH that usually deals with it.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Leigh09 said:


> Really like the mittens. I am fairly new to knitting-self taught -can you recommend a pattern? Would appreciate any suggestions. Thank you


Welcome to the tea party, Leigh09! Hope you will join us often.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Still in El Paso. Days are nice when the wind isn't blowing. Nights are chilly, sometimes in the 30s. No load yet but hopeful for tomorrow. Not going to stress about it. At least, no snow here!
> 
> ...


Lovely needles Kathy , wouldn't know what to do with the bent dpns ????
Hope you get a load soon , safe travels


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Page 74. I should have been in bed ages ago, as it is 12:22. DH went over an hour ago. I still have to make his lunch for work. Hugs and prayers all around.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> When I knit the mitts, I use 2 strands & knit 2 stitches & 2 rows, then alternate the colors, that makes them double thick. It's quite quick & easy. It's how my mom& her mom made them


They do look nice and warm Bonnie


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Midnight here and I should he asleep.
> 
> Had a busy day today. Last night went better then I thought.
> 
> ...


I'm glad that last night went okay, and good news is great. 
Sweet dreams.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> One more thing....
> Finished this evening.
> 
> Enya baby cardigan jacket by Marianna Mel on Ravelry. 0-3 mth size.


So cute!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Welcome Leigh09, great to have you at the tea table.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I tried to tame the mess in my craft room today, I got the yarn somewhat organized & can now see the floorÃÂ°ÃÂÃÂÃÂ
> I got the buttons on 12 hanging tea towels, so they are done, giving them & a lotion bar to various friends & family.
> I gathered up all the small bits of acrylic yarns into a very large bag I'm hoping to turn them into more mitts & hats to get rid of them.
> I didn't think my Christmas cactus could get any more full of blooms but it has.
> These are the 2 new ones I got yesterday, have to get out & find a bigger pot for them but not at -30 today????


And I thought it was chilly at -5 last night .beautiful plants and lovely colours , haven't had a Christmas cactus in many years forget how much they flower


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Leigh09 said:


> Really like the mittens. I am fairly new to knitting-self taught -can you recommend a pattern? Would appreciate any suggestions. Thank you


Hi, Leigh,
I don't really use a pattern, do it from 50 years of practice ???? I think I wrote instructions on my old iPad but it's dead at the moment. I'll try to remember to out it to charge in the morning & find it. If I forget, PM me & I'll dig it out.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Off to bed for me.

I finished a second soap sack (crocheted) tonight. So will move on to the ornaments for the grand girls so can get all the things in the mail soon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sassafras I concur that you need to see a rheumatologist for help with your RA. Mine has been wonderful and the orencia shots I take weekly have really helped my hands tremendously. Also doctor has referred me to a spine dynamics clinic for evaluation for the pain in back and neck. He really listens and tries to get me either on the right meds or to the right care giver.
> 
> Loved those mittens (forget who did them....sorry)
> 
> ...


I'm glad your rheumatologist is so helpful,so good when you find someone who really cares.

Did you move your cactus? If you move them when in bud & don't return them the exact way in the window all the bud will fall off, I know this from experience.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Thanks to all who shared photos. Beautiful, all!
> 
> Healing thoughts for those in need.
> 
> ...


I saw a post in KP a couple of weeks ago, it said there are actually 3 different kinds if cactus, one blooms at Thanksgiving, one at Christmas & one at Easter, maybe you have the Easter one.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I saw a post in KP a couple of weeks ago, it said there are actually 3 different kinds if cactus, one blooms at Thanksgiving, one at Christmas & one at Easter, maybe you have the Easter one.


Up until last year, they had always bloomed at Christmas. Oh well.

Now I'm really going to bed!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Are you knitting with one strand and carrying the second? Very pretty. And how are they sized?


Yes, knit 2 stitches & carry the other color behind, then knit 2 stitches with it.
I usually knit them on 4mm needles & just cast on however many stitches I think make the right size for kids, depends on the yarn thickness. Usually about 27 stitches & do a K2,P1 ribbing for 2 inches in one color, then start the 2 colors, do 2 stitches in one color then 2 in the other, row 2 is the same, then next round change the colors around. I'm sure I wrote out the pattern at one time but it must be on the old iPad


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Yes, if you are in the USA.


In Canada you can buy a lower strength voltaren without prescription but need prescription for the "good stuff"


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Up until last year, they had always bloomed at Christmas. Oh well.
> 
> Now I'm really going to bed!


That's kind of weird, did you move them to a different room where they get more or less light? Mine sit in the same place year round. On that other topic one if the women said she put hers in a closet for 12 hrs, then out for 12???? That seems like a lot if fuss & bother. Mine us so big I can hardly lift it, sure wouldn't be moving it around????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kathy - you need to start a pair of socks on the bent double points - i am dying to find out how they work. very glad lyla is feeling better. hope you get busy tomorrow and stay busy up until the holiday. drive careful. --- sam



kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Still in El Paso. Days are nice when the wind isn't blowing. Nights are chilly, sometimes in the 30s. No load yet but hopeful for tomorrow. Not going to stress about it. At least, no snow here!
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

honey in the making. --- sam



Fan said:


> For you Kaye Jo, bottoms up bumble bee in the snapdragons.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

are you that close to the new york border? --- sam

i just googled it - i didn't realize you were right there at Niagara Falls.  i need some geography lessons. --- sam



budasha said:


> Sam, you thought we might be getting snow in the Buffalo area. That's only a 1/2 hr. drive from me. We had pouring rain about 5 pm. Rather that than snow.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> honey in the making. --- sam


 :sm24: 
Yum!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm going to head to bed, think I'll try to make it before midnight for a change. lol
Sweet dreams, hope tomorrow is fantastic for all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'll remember that when i try to make a pair. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> When I knit the mitts, I use 2 strands & knit 2 stitches & 2 rows, then alternate the colors, that makes them double thick. It's quite quick & easy. It's how my mom& her mom made them


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> honey in the making. --- sam


Not sure about that, don't think yellow and black bumble bees make honey like the regular brown ones do?
But they sure are good pollinators. Might do a search on it.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Fan said:


> Not sure about that, don't think yellow and black bumble bees make honey like the regular brown ones do?
> But they sure are good pollinators. Might do a search on it.


Just did a quick look and they don't make honey as they only have about 100 bees in a hive and don't lay down a comb of honey.
Learned something with that explanation.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are beautiful bonnie - great colors. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I tried to tame the mess in my craft room today, I got the yarn somewhat organized & can now see the floorÃÂ°ÃÂÃÂÃÂ
> I got the buttons on 12 hanging tea towels, so they are done, giving them & a lotion bar to various friends & family.
> I gathered up all the small bits of acrylic yarns into a very large bag I'm hoping to turn them into more mitts & hats to get rid of them.
> I didn't think my Christmas cactus could get any more full of blooms but it has.
> These are the 2 new ones I got yesterday, have to get out & find a bigger pot for them but not at -30 today????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome leigh09 - we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa and some conversation. we hope you had a good time and will make us a regular stop whenever you are online. there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - now don't be a stranger - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



Leigh09 said:


> Really like the mittens. I am fairly new to knitting-self taught -can you recommend a pattern? Would appreciate any suggestions. Thank you


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely as always melody --- sam



gagesmom said:


> One more thing....
> Finished this evening.
> 
> Enya baby cardigan jacket by Marianna Mel on Ravelry. 0-3 mth size.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we°F is cold sonja - almost more than chilly - this weekend we are to have single digit wind chill temperatures. not looking forward to it - don't think there is anything i need to go out for. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> And I thought it was chilly at -5 last night .beautiful plants and lovely colours , haven't had a Christmas cactus in many years forget how much they flower


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i agree - my uncle elmer called home "nectar of the gods" - i couldn't agree more. honey and real maple syrup - pure heaven. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> :sm24:
> Yum!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> One more thing....
> Finished this evening.
> 
> Enya baby cardigan jacket by Marianna Mel on Ravelry. 0-3 mth size.


That's cute Mel . Love the peach colourway


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Need some instant knitting gratification so I did one of the scrubbies following the directions from Pacer. Ta-da! Showing both the soft side and rough side. ???? Feeling happy with myself now. Now to tackle a matching hanging dish towel. May just make a bunch of these to give my oldest DD with a note saying the afghan will be forthcoming; just don't feel like the stress of rushing through it. Don't know if I'm being smart or lazy but that is how it will be!


Looks good Gwen. And I think you are being smart not lazy, no need to stress. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

EJS said:


> I am falling asleep as I read so better go to bed. I will catch up tomorrow most likely. No special running to do and crocheted projects done for now.
> 
> Speaking of, here are 2 of the 4 mermaid tails. I wish I could get a better picture on my cell phone.


They are great, I really like the 2nd one. Cute girls also. :sm24: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> She had 24 hours without vomiting.
> Just spoke to Brett- Vicky is now feeling nauseous, which means Brett is sure too. Maybe we won't be going out for his birthday tomorrow night. Elizabeth however has not been too bad today. No vomiting since early yesterday morning
> But I rang Brett mainly to ask for the use of their bar fridge. The door fell of ours! We knew this one was going but hoped it would last a little longer as we have a fridge but it is a built in so can't be used until it is built in.


What a shame that your fridge wouldnt wait till the new one was ready. Not a great time of year either to be without a fridge. :sm06:

I hope Elizabeth is on the mend now. Shame Vicki and Brett are coming down with it also.... hope they fight it off quick and that you dont become unwell too.

Lovely 25c here today and I see Friday is to drop back to only 17c. Up and down, up and down. LOL Oh well, I suppose our temperatures are never boring!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Down looking after Caitlin today, but fortunately didn't have to be here until lunchtime as I was up twice last night coughing. Not feeling so yeuchy today although this cough is a pest and, yes, I am going to try the Vicks on my feet tonight!


I hope you beat that cough soon. Take care.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I hope you beat that cough soon. Take care.


It seems to be every where this cough. Maryanne saw the doctor today who said there is a nasty chest bug going around here. Hopefully Maryanne's cold won't develop into anything more.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> A merry mixture of violas, snapdragons, and mini rose.


Gorgeous flowers you have in your garden. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Gorgeous cacti Bonnie, and just love the cross stitch picture of the dogs! ????


Ditto! :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone, a few more roses for your enjoyment
> Top is called Maggie Barry after a gardening icon in our country.
> Next is a mini carpet rose called love me and leave me
> Then pink blush mini, and finally The fairy, with my fairy statue.


So lovely, Fan!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> So lovely, Fan!


April, it seems to be just you and me online, just now! How are you? Hot night here!

Oh no, I am wrong, Margaret is here too.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

sassafras123 said:


> Got blood work done for doc appt next week. While I was in office asked nurse for something for arthritis for knees and hips. Explained I've tried, Biofreeze, Tiger balm, Tylenol, Bryonia Alba homeopathic disolve under tongue pills and the only thing that helps is jacuzzi. That getting up out of chair is extremely painful and pain interferes with sleep. Anyone use anything else that helps?


Joy my DH takes cherry in juice or capsules and says it helps. I have a friend who gets acupuncture...says it works so well. Sorry you are having difficulties.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

thewren said:


> and we are barely 34°F today - overcast - rainy and damp. typical northwest ohio winter weather. but the cold goes right through me. that is 1°C i think. cold regardless where one lives. --- sam


It is the same weather in PA also, Sam. But...it is only 90 some days until spring! Woo!Hoo!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> April, it seems to be just you and me online, just now! How are you? Hot night here!
> 
> Oh no, I am wrong, Margaret is here too.


I've been finishing the digest before I head to bed. Early start -well for me- in the morning. Up at 6.30. If I go now I will get to bed tonight rather than tomorrow!


----------



## Leigh09 (Feb 14, 2014)

thewren said:


> welcome leigh09 - we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa and some conversation. we hope you had a good time and will make us a regular stop whenever you are online. there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - now don't be a stranger - we'll be looking for you. --- sam


Thank you - seems like a very nice group- still working (accountant) so time is always hard to find this time of year. Only a few more years. I have been working on socks for my father. He has Parkinson's and is always cold. Thought the mittens were so cute with the color differences. Thanks for the warm welcome.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've been finishing the digest before I head to bed. Early start -well for me- in the morning. Up at 6.30. If I go now I will get to bed tonight rather than tomorrow!


 :sm24: Hope you are now sound asleep!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Enjoy the warm weather, Kathy. I love, love CiaoGoo needles...over time have replaced all my others, with them. Enjoy!!



kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Still in El Paso. Days are nice when the wind isn't blowing. Nights are chilly, sometimes in the 30s. No load yet but hopeful for tomorrow. Not going to stress about it. At least, no snow here!
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I tried to tame the mess in my craft room today, I got the yarn somewhat organized & can now see the floorÃÂ°ÃÂÃÂÃÂ
> I got the buttons on 12 hanging tea towels, so they are done, giving them & a lotion bar to various friends & family.
> I gathered up all the small bits of acrylic yarns into a very large bag I'm hoping to turn them into more mitts & hats to get rid of them.
> I didn't think my Christmas cactus could get any more full of blooms but it has.
> These are the 2 new ones I got yesterday, have to get out & find a bigger pot for them but not at -30 today????


The cross stitch and the cactus are both beautiful!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sorlenna said:


> Marvelous work on the bowls, Matthew! And birthday blessings!


Oh, I didn't know Matthew made the bowls...beautiful!! You have so many talents, Matthew!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> Welcome Leigh09, great to have you at the tea table.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> April, it seems to be just you and me online, just now! How are you? Hot night here!
> 
> Oh no, I am wrong, Margaret is here too.


Hello, Julie! I am well, thanks...I have had the last three days off work...I could get used to this!! How are things with you? I hope your pain has eased.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Hello, Julie! I am well, thanks...I have had the last three days off work...I could get used to this!! How are things with you? I hope your pain has eased.


Things are pretty good, thanks- I have realised the pain in my hip is no where near as bad as the Sciatica I suffered for years in my late thirties, through forties- I am making myself use my exercycle more- I did a good 5 minutes I think it was before I sat down here- It is early morning and I must go lie down again. Have to stay home today, tomorrow I hope to get my new phone fixed- the old SIM card has got stuck in the old phone- love technology until it fails!
Glad you have enjoyed your days off!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> Things are pretty good, thanks- I have realised the pain in my hip is no where near as bad as the Sciatica I suffered for years in my late thirties, through forties- I am making myself use my exercycle more- I did a good 5 minutes I think it was before I sat down here- It is early morning and I must go lie down again. Have to stay home today, tomorrow I hope to get my new phone fixed- the old SIM card has got stuck in the old phone- love technology until it fails!
> Glad you have enjoyed your days off!


Good job on the exercycle! Every bit you can do is helpful. Have a good rest and sweet dreams! Ttyl!♡


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

9:25 am. Caught up and going to curl up with a movie and some knitting I think. ☺ 

No appointments and no place I need to be. ????

Greg got here yesterday around 3ish. Got Gage home about 6:15. All good here with me. 

Sooooooooooo I am pretty excited. Deuce is going to be living with us again☺☺☺ I am not ready for him yet but looking forward to it
I have missed my boy????????????????????


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Can't wait to see this face again.❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's kind of weird, did you move them to a different room where they get more or less light? Mine sit in the same place year round. On that other topic one if the women said she put hers in a closet for 12 hrs, then out for 12???? That seems like a lot if fuss & bother. Mine us so big I can hardly lift it, sure wouldn't be moving it around????


Nope. They're in the same place as always. I water them on the same schedule and haven't changed anything. It's a mystery! But it's OK if they bloom when they want. By February I'm definitely appreciative of flowers, for sure! I'll just change their name to Valentine cacti. :sm23:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Yay! Deuce! That should help you and Gage feel better, Melody. Great news.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> are you that close to the new york border? --- sam
> 
> i just googled it - i didn't realize you were right there at Niagara Falls. i need some geography lessons. --- sam


I don't think they teach Canadian geography in US schools. I once met a woman from Atlanta Georgia on a course in Boston, she said her boyfriend went canoeing near Montreal & she was going to pop over & visit me while there???? I told her she would be quite welcome if she had an extra week for driving????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Leigh09 said:


> Thank you - seems like a very nice group- still working (accountant) so time is always hard to find this time of year. Only a few more years. I have been working on socks for my father. He has Parkinson's and is always cold. Thought the mittens were so cute with the color differences. Thanks for the warm welcome.


I put the iPad to charge, if I can't find the mitt pattern there, I'll have to knit a pair & write as I go. I've finished what has to be done for Christmas so have time now.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Welcome to the tea party, Leigh09! Hope you will join us often.


Welcome from me too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> are you that close to the new york border? --- sam
> 
> i just googled it - i didn't realize you were right there at Niagara Falls. i need some geography lessons. --- sam


Yes, I'm very close to Niagara and Buffalo.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Can't wait to see this face again.❤❤❤❤❤


He's so sweet looking. How wonderful that you will have him again.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, knit 2 stitches & carry the other color behind, then knit 2 stitches with it.
> I usually knit them on 4mm needles & just cast on however many stitches I think make the right size for kids, depends on the yarn thickness. Usually about 27 stitches & do a K2,P1 ribbing for 2 inches in one color, then start the 2 colors, do 2 stitches in one color then 2 in the other, row 2 is the same, then next round change the colors around. I'm sure I wrote out the pattern at one time but it must be on the old iPad


Thanks. Do you think it would work with a regular mitten pattern written for worsted weight? Or would we need to increase for more stitches when we finish knitting the cuff? I have an easy mitten pattern that fits either hand, no left or right.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Joy my DH takes cherry in juice or capsules and says it helps. I have a friend who gets acupuncture...says it works so well. Sorry you are having difficulties.


Thank you for the reminder. I have both the juice and the capsules. I need to start it again. Third day in a row I woke up with swollen, painfull hands. And DH needs his hair cut before tomorrow. And, no, he won't let anyone else cut it. I've been the only one to cut it since 1977-78, even when I had a broken wrist, which for the first time in many years, is reminding me that it was broken! For all my complaints, I think this is the worst I have been with all these weather fronts coming through. Good thing is, no migraine. DD and I both got up with one Sunday, and went to bed with it. I am really hoping these fronts slow down a little. Oh, well, I am much better off than some. I think DD and Arriana are coming over this morning to work on the Crown quilts. Guess I better get moving.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 9:25 am. Caught up and going to curl up with a movie and some knitting I think. ☺
> 
> No appointments and no place I need to be. ????
> 
> ...


That is good news!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't think they teach Canadian geography in US schools. I once met a woman from Atlanta Georgia on a course in Boston, she said her boyfriend went canoeing near Montreal & she was going to pop over & visit me while there???? I told her she would be quite welcome if she had an extra week for driving????


LOL! No, they don't teach Canadian geography in the US schools. I knew where Liz is, because I have been to Niagara Falls about a dozen times. If I get up that way again, I will be sure to let her know! I just saw on the Weather Channel where Saskatoon is, so I have a better idea where you are in relation to me. Told DH a few weeks ago that if we ever get anywhere near you, I would love to see you. Maybe if we ever get to go to Alaska.........


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I put the iPad to charge, if I can't find the mitt pattern there, I'll have to knit a pair & write as I go. I've finished what has to be done for Christmas so have time now.


Thanks!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Yes, I'm very close to Niagara and Buffalo.


I have a friend in Niagara Falls. She loves to paper craft. Her DH is now house bound, though when we first met them, he was still able to walk. He had been in a horrible car accident years ago (its been more than 10 years since I met them in person) and was told he would never walk again. He proved them wrong, but is now unable to walk. They have given us several personal tours of the area. Wonderful people. Heather has had inflammatory breast cancer twice. She also knits the knitted knockers for others who have had breast cancer. She is how I learned of knitted knockers. Have you ever been to Jasmine's Chinese restaurant? Great food! We would go with them and order the dinner for 5 and share everything. Lots left over, and we would send it home with them, as we usually had no way to keep left overs cold, or to reheat them when we were up there.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great looking jacket Melody. Really like the bottom edge; kind of ruffled effect.


gagesmom said:


> One more thing....
> Finished this evening.
> 
> Enya baby cardigan jacket by Marianna Mel on Ravelry. 0-3 mth size.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, sweet sweater.
Tami, see that when I couldn't find it on shelves.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just did a quick look and they don't make honey as they only have about 100 bees in a hive and don't lay down a comb of honey.
> Learned something with that explanation.


That's interesting to know, they sure are big though aren't they.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 9:25 am. Caught up and going to curl up with a movie and some knitting I think. ☺
> 
> No appointments and no place I need to be. ????
> 
> ...


That sounds like a great way to spend the day, I have to go meet a friend at the gym at 1030am but otherwise am staying home and going to do pretty much the same as you. 
That's wonderful, he'll be as happy to be with you as you will be to have him.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well that answers the buds dropping. I'll not touch it again in hopes that the remaining buds will open. 


Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad your rheumatologist is so helpful,so good when you find someone who really cares.
> 
> Did you move your cactus? If you move them when in bud & don't return them the exact way in the window all the bud will fall off, I know this from experience.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> LOL! No, they don't teach Canadian geography in the US schools. I knew where Liz is, because I have been to Niagara Falls about a dozen times. If I get up that way again, I will be sure to let her know! I just saw on the Weather Channel where Saskatoon is, so I have a better idea where you are in relation to me. Told DH a few weeks ago that if we ever get anywhere near you, I would love to see you. Maybe if we ever get to go to Alaska.........


It would be so nice to meet up with you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Joy my DH takes cherry in juice or capsules and says it helps. I have a friend who gets acupuncture...says it works so well. Sorry you are having difficulties.


Thank you, I'm all for trying alternatives.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Got the light and up blocked and tassels attached, so it's ready to go in yhe mail.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I have a friend in Niagara Falls. She loves to paper craft. Her DH is now house bound, though when we first met them, he was still able to walk. He had been in a horrible car accident years ago (its been more than 10 years since I met them in person) and was told he would never walk again. He proved them wrong, but is now unable to walk. They have given us several personal tours of the area. Wonderful people. Heather has had inflammatory breast cancer twice. She also knits the knitted knockers for others who have had breast cancer. She is how I learned of knitted knockers. Have you ever been to Jasmine's Chinese restaurant? Great food! We would go with them and order the dinner for 5 and share everything. Lots left over, and we would send it home with them, as we usually had no way to keep left overs cold, or to reheat them when we were up there.


So sorry about your friend. Must be so difficult for both of them. I haven't been to Jasmine's. Sounds good. Since I've only been back here 2 years, I'm still finding my way around. If I had a companion, it would be so much more fun investigating the area. Still haven't made any fast friends, but lots of acquaintances. My exercise class is getting together for a Christmas lunch today so I'll be off in a few minutes.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, would love pattern for mittens, but it's a busy time of year. Don't know about others but I wouldn't start pattern til post holidays so no rush.
Kaye, pretty shawl.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome Leigh09! Forgot to say that last night. I can imagine you are quite busy as an accountant this time of year and the beginning of next year. Years before I became a teacher I was a bookkeeper for the Chamber of Commerce in my area and just hated this time of year. Did I understand you are just beginning to knit? I joined here when I was coming back to knitting after a 40+ year absence and have found this section of Knitting Paradise the absolute best! Joined in here something like 5 or 6 years ago and have made some wonderful friends here; a few I've met in person too. Do come back when you can and let us know how the knitting goes. Oh also meant to say my brother and SIL live in Wisconsin; Brookfield to be exact.



Leigh09 said:


> Thank you - seems like a very nice group- still working (accountant) so time is always hard to find this time of year. Only a few more years. I have been working on socks for my father. He has Parkinson's and is always cold. Thought the mittens were so cute with the color differences. Thanks for the warm welcome.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How exciting to get Deuce back! I know Gage must be over the moon at that news.


gagesmom said:


> 9:25 am. Caught up and going to curl up with a movie and some knitting I think. ☺
> 
> No appointments and no place I need to be. ????
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So sorry to hear your hands are flaring up Tami. You're right these crazy weather fronts are playing havoc with lots of folks. Good thing that you at least don't have a migraine to go with it! Can't wait to see your Crown quilt when done. I'm really facinated in how you will use the bags. Have you picked out another fabric for the backing?


tami_ohio said:


> Thank you for the reminder. I have both the juice and the capsules. I need to start it again. Third day in a row I woke up with swollen, painfull hands. And DH needs his hair cut before tomorrow. And, no, he won't let anyone else cut it. I've been the only one to cut it since 1977-78, even when I had a broken wrist, which for the first time in many years, is reminding me that it was broken! For all my complaints, I think this is the worst I have been with all these weather fronts coming through. Good thing is, no migraine. DD and I both got up with one Sunday, and went to bed with it. I am really hoping these fronts slow down a little. Oh, well, I am much better off than some. I think DD and Arriana are coming over this morning to work on the Crown quilts. Guess I better get moving.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I looks lovely Kaye Jo. I love the color and the tassels really add a nice touch.


Poledra65 said:


> Got the light and up blocked and tassels attached, so it's ready to go in yhe mail.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, would love pattern for mittens, but it's a busy time of year. Don't know about others but I wouldn't start pattern til post holidays so no rush.
> Kaye, pretty shawl.


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I looks lovely Kaye Jo. I love the color and the tassels really add a nice touch.


Thank you, I do too, I was amazed at how much better it looks with the tassels, I'm not usually a tassel kind of girl, had to watch a tutorial on the since I haven't made any since I was a kid. lol

Ryssa is in the kitchen pouting, she won't move from the rug in there, she didn't want to go out since we have snow and her feet got cold earlier(normally she'll stay out for half an hour or more and not care) so I put her boots on, now she won't walk so I'm ignoring her, she needs to get used to them sometime. lolol


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> How exciting to get Deuce back! I know Gage must be over the moon at that news.


Mel, a dog is wonderful for Gage. So therapeutic. I remember when I felt nobody could understand, I knew my dog did. The same for you!!!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, so happy you are getting Deuce back.
Tami, healing energy for your hands.
Kaye, Ryssa is too funny! Hug her for me.
OMG, I went to SuperWalmart!! Can't believe my bravery, I am NOT a shopper. Needed Valerian so went at 8:30 a.m, About ten other shoppers, a yorkie service dog and me! Great. Even got sheet protectors for printed knit patterns, and petite length jeans. Craft department didn't have size 4 dbl point needles or many needle choices. Still, happy with store.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Mel, so happy you are getting Deuce back.
> Tami, healing energy for your hands.
> Kaye, Ryssa is too funny! Hug her for me.
> OMG, I went to SuperWalmart!! Can't believe my bravery, I am NOT a shopper. Needed Valerian so went at 8:30 a.m, About ten other shoppers, a yorkie service dog and me! Great. Even got sheet protectors for printed knit patterns, and petite length jeans. Craft department didn't have size 4 dbl point needles or many needle choices. Still, happy with store.


That's great! When I lived in Texas, my favorite time to go was in the middle of the night, fewer people for sure. 
Mine never have good needle selections either, but I have plenty of other sources close by for those, so it's okay. 
Glad you had a good trip in.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm off to go brave the cold and snow and go to the gym, it's only a 5-7 min walk at worst. lol
We have a high of 15f today, brrrr... 
See you all later.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> It would be so nice to meet up with you.


I would love it! Maybe come spring I will make the trip. First time I met Heather was the first time I drove 5 hours and crossed the border alone. Got yelled at by the border crossing gaurd. I am used to our turnpike toll booth. Pull up right behind the car in front of you. Oops. Then couldn't remember my license number and had to get the registration out. The plate was iced over with slush. Don't think I will make the trip the end of January again!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Husband Had a couple of friends visiting today . Sons were going were going across the Pennines to Manchester so I decided to go with them just for the run out . There was a very large Christmas market there so I went wandering round 
Couldn't work in a cake or chocolate shop I would end up eating all the goods ????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Got the light and up blocked and tassels attached, so it's ready to go in yhe mail.


Pretty


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> So sorry about your friend. Must be so difficult for both of them. I haven't been to Jasmine's. Sounds good. Since I've only been back here 2 years, I'm still finding my way around. If I had a companion, it would be so much more fun investigating the area. Still haven't made any fast friends, but lots of acquaintances. My exercise class is getting together for a Christmas lunch today so I'll be off in a few minutes.


It is well worth the effort to find Jasmines! Hope you will soon make some good friends.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> So sorry to hear your hands are flaring up Tami. You're right these crazy weather fronts are playing havoc with lots of folks. Good thing that you at least don't have a migraine to go with it! Can't wait to see your Crown quilt when done. I'm really facinated in how you will use the bags. Have you picked out another fabric for the backing?


We will probably use black for the backing. Hands are better now, but DH best get his hair cut as soon as he gets home. If it goes like yesterday, if he waits I won't be able to do it.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Finished a hat to go with the sweater☺


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Got the light and up blocked and tassels attached, so it's ready to go in yhe mail.


It looks lovely Kaye Jo .I like the colour you used


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> So sorry about your friend. Must be so difficult for both of them. I haven't been to Jasmine's. Sounds good. Since I've only been back here 2 years, I'm still finding my way around. If I had a companion, it would be so much more fun investigating the area. Still haven't made any fast friends, but lots of acquaintances. My exercise class is getting together for a Christmas lunch today so I'll be off in a few minutes.


Hope you have a lovely time today Liz


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Good job on the exercycle! Every bit you can do is helpful. Have a good rest and sweet dreams! Ttyl!♡


I am trying to be really firm with myself- at least 5 minutes on the bike, earns computer time- I'd love to have one of these new computerised TV's but when I looked at the prices, definitely not yet!!!! I had been telling myself that one of those would amuse me as I cycled.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 9:25 am. Caught up and going to curl up with a movie and some knitting I think. ☺
> 
> No appointments and no place I need to be. ????
> 
> ...


I am so glad for you Mel- Deuce will settle in happily I am sure.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Got the light and up blocked and tassels attached, so it's ready to go in yhe mail.


It looks good, Kaye Jo!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Husband Had a couple of friends visiting today . Sons were going were going across the Pennines to Manchester so I decided to go with them just for the run out . There was a very large Christmas market there so I went wandering round
> Couldn't work in a cake or chocolate shop I would end up eating all the goods ????


Wow, that would be real temptation!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Wow, that would be real temptation!


They did look lovely but as I had no temptation money I was good :sm02:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thanks. Do you think it would work with a regular mitten pattern written for worsted weight? Or would we need to increase for more stitches when we finish knitting the cuff? I have an easy mitten pattern that fits either hand, no left or right.


I hope think you could us any patter, you just need a stitch count divisible by 4


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Today's rose is 4th of July, but quite Christmassy colourwise too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Husband Had a couple of friends visiting today . Sons were going were going across the Pennines to Manchester so I decided to go with them just for the run out . There was a very large Christmas market there so I went wandering round
> Couldn't work in a cake or chocolate shop I would end up eating all the goods ????


Sounds like a great day, looks like a fabulous day, I'd want one of those and one of those and one of those and three of those... lol
I'd have to go with very limited money, obviously. lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Finished a hat to go with the sweater☺


Awe!! :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It looks lovely Kaye Jo .I like the colour you used


Thank you, it worked up lovely, I'd use Malibrago anytime I have the chance, this is the second item I've made with that brand and it's worked up lovely both time, first time was a DK weight.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am trying to be really firm with myself- at least 5 minutes on the bike, earns computer time- I'd love to have one of these new computerised TV's but when I looked at the prices, definitely not yet!!!! I had been telling myself that one of those would amuse me as I cycled.


LOL! they are pricey. 
I did 48 minutes of spinning with Donna today, we picked a hard one, the scenery was Ozark Mountains in to Missouri, really pretty, but really pooped now. Got the sidewalk, walkway, and driveway shoveled and ice melt put down, we only had an inch at the very most, so not bad.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It looks good, Kaye Jo!


Thank you muchly!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Today's rose is 4th of July, but quite Christmassy colourwise too.


So pretty, I have one that is colored a bit like that.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Made these cute little guys today. ⛄⛄⛄


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They did look lovely but as I had no temptation money I was good :sm02:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Fan said:


> Today's rose is 4th of July, but quite Christmassy colourwise too.


Love this rose and that you posted it. I have this rose, didn't know it's name, as someone, a kind friend, left it in a pot on my doorstep. No name on the rose and no name of the giver. I accuse my sister of doing it, but she "hates roses" and thinks I have too many, and completely denies that she did it. So glad you posted as now I know the name.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Husband Had a couple of friends visiting today . Sons were going were going across the Pennines to Manchester so I decided to go with them just for the run out . There was a very large Christmas market there so I went wandering round
> Couldn't work in a cake or chocolate shop I would end up eating all the goods ????


What a wonderful looking market! And look at those cakes. I can see what you mean about eating the goods. My niece was in Hungary one year at Christmas and she sent me photos of the market. Just fabulous. When I lived near Lindsay, they set up a Christmas market in the park but it was nothing like where you were.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> It is well worth the effort to find Jasmines! Hope you will soon make some good friends.


I'll try to find it one day.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Finished a hat to go with the sweater☺


So cute.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope you have a lovely time today Liz


Thank you. I did. There were 25 of us there and we had a great time chattering. Might have another get-together before our class ends.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Today's rose is 4th of July, but quite Christmassy colourwise too.


So lovely; I've never seen one like that.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Made these cute little guys today. ⛄⛄⛄


They are cute. Are they for your tree? I've just about finished decorating my tree. Will take a photo soon.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you Liz☺ I made one for my friend for her birthday today. She lives snowmen⛄❤
The other I made for the crossing guard. 

I sent a pic to a friend and she has ordered 8☺


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Grabbed these when I got groceries. Candy cane 
flavored Oreos ????????????????????

Yum yum yum yum yummy☺☺☺☺


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Love this rose and that you posted it. I have this rose, didn't know it's name, as someone, a kind friend, left it in a pot on my doorstep. No name on the rose and no name of the giver. I accuse my sister of doing it, but she "hates roses" and thinks I have too many, and completely denies that she did it. So glad you posted as now I know the name.


I love it as it's my birthday! I've seen a similar one called Stars and Stripes too. There's no such thing as too many roses!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Today's rose is 4th of July, but quite Christmassy colourwise too.


Ohhhh they are pretty Fan remind me of strawberries and cream and all things summer


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Made these cute little guys today. âââ


They look cute Mel . I've just finished the last of my ornaments . I put a little snowman head one and the other was supposed to be a mini Santa but it looks like an ewok in a Santa suit . If I meant to make a stars wars ornament I would have failed miserably :sm09:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> LOL! No, they don't teach Canadian geography in the US schools. I knew where Liz is, because I have been to Niagara Falls about a dozen times. If I get up that way again, I will be sure to let her know! I just saw on the Weather Channel where Saskatoon is, so I have a better idea where you are in relation to me. Told DH a few weeks ago that if we ever get anywhere near you, I would love to see you. Maybe if we ever get to go to Alaska.........


If you go to Alaska, you would probably take Highway 16, like Paula's DH did last spring so would go through Lloydminster which isn't far.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They look cute Mel . I've just finished the last of my ornaments . I put a little snowman head one and the other was supposed to be a mini Santa but it looks like an ewok in a Santa suit . If I meant to make a stars wars ornament I would have failed miserably :sm09:


Oh Sonja, thanks for the giggle!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Grabbed these when I got groceries. Candy cane
> flavored Oreos ????????????????????
> 
> Yum yum yum yum yummy☺☺☺☺


I've never ever had an Oreo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Candy Cane one or ordinary- I don't know if they are imported or not!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, thank you. We don't have local yarn shop but do have a Joann's. I'm looking so forward to visiting Yarns On First, in Napa at Xmas.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'm off to go brave the cold and snow and go to the gym, it's only a 5-7 min walk at worst. lol
> We have a high of 15f today, brrrr...
> See you all later.


I was out opening gates for DH to feed DSs cows???? I should have dressed warmer, it's -29C/-20F was just about froze when I got in.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope think you could us any patter, you just need a stitch count divisible by 4


Thank you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Husband Had a couple of friends visiting today . Sons were going were going across the Pennines to Manchester so I decided to go with them just for the run out . There was a very large Christmas market there so I went wandering round
> Couldn't work in a cake or chocolate shop I would end up eating all the goods ????


Looks like fun, it's nice you could get away, I know you can't leave your DH alone. 
I didn't realize you were close to Manchester, that where my sons MIL is from. I keep telling her I'm going with her the next time she visits????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, what a wonderful place to visit. Glad you got to visit.
Mel, cute hat.
Kaye, brrrr, impressed you'd walk to the gym in that weather.
Maya and I had lovely 55 min. walk, sunny, no wind 55F. Got 3 recipes and 1 knitting pattern printed out, put in plastic protectors and put in folder to take to Napa. The naprosyn helped me sleep well and I feel tons better. Was beginning to feel older than dirt.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They look cute Mel . I've just finished the last of my ornaments . I put a little snowman head one and the other was supposed to be a mini Santa but it looks like an ewok in a Santa suit . If I meant to make a stars wars ornament I would have failed miserably :sm09:


They are cute


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, I'm fascinated that you could pick Ozarks to bike in. I'm a member of InShape, I'll have to check if I could do that.
Fan, so enjoying your roses. Thank you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh Sonja, thanks for the giggle!


Julie, I giggled too!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan, another lovely rise. Did you say it's your birthday? If so, happy birthday.
Melody, cute set & snowmen.
Julie, Oreos are chocolate biscuits with cream filling, like a sandwich cookie but better than most. There's not much purchased baking I like but I do like them.
Kaye, lovely shawl.
Well, I'm trying to gather the ambition to do a few more things as the GKs are coming soon &there til tomorrow night but I'm pooped. Went & got my haircut this morning, then cleaned the church, came home & did laundry, cleaned the house & put some squash to cook. I still need to mash & bag it for the freezer. I'm wondering if I can do the seeds from it like pumpkin seeds? Has anyone tried that?
I still have to go in search of that mitt pattern.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, I found the mitt pattern not sure it makes perfect sense but hopefully.

OK, I've had several messages for instructions for the mitts. I wrote this out last winter when someone asked but I'm not sure if it really makes sense. You can try it it if you like & contact me if you run into trouble. 

For larger sizes you can use thicker yarn & larger needles. When making larger sizes, I often add about 6 stitches to the first round I make after the cuff, that way the cuff stays tight but the hand is roomier.


I have never written a pattern out before & I have been knitting these since I was a small child, almost 50 years, please let me know if this makes sense & if it does I will then forward it to a couple of others who have requested it. Thanks.

Mitts
This fits 5-6yrs.
3.25mm double pointed needles.
Cast on 33 stitches. Rib K2,P1 for 2.5 inches or desired cuff length.
Join second color yarn.
Row 1: K1color1,K1color2,P1color1, place marker,( the previous 3 stitches & the last purl stitch become the thumb gore) K2color 2, K2 color1, continue around knitting 2 stitches alternating colors until 1stitch left, place marker, P1
Row 2 : pick up & knit 1 stitch, knit next 2 stitches, alternating colors, purl 1, slip marker, knit around in same colors as previous row.
Row 3: pick up & knit 1 stitch, knit next 3 stitches alternating colors, purl 1, slip marker, now change color of next 2 stitches & continue around alternating colors of each 2 stitch group.

Continue in the established pattern until you have 10 stitches in the thumb gore. Measure against the hand & if the length is good to the top of the thumb, slip thumb gore stitches onto a stitch holder(I use a safety pin) if not long enough do a few more rounds without increasing in gore.
Cast on 11 stitches for under thumb. Continue in established pattern 2 stitches & 2 rows until length of little finger, then begin shaping 
With stitches divided on DPNs 20-10-10. On needle with 20 K 2tog, K16, K2 tog, second needle, K2 tog, K8, Third needle, K8, K2 tog.
Continue shaping as established until 8 stitches left, cut yarn & pull through all stitches, 

Thumb:
Slip stitches from holder back to needle, pick up 11 stitches from underside of thumb. 
Knit stitches alternating colors, continue until desired length, about 11 rows, then taper as above.

For second mitt.
Use last 4 stitches to do thumb gore so you get a right & left hand.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, I giggled too!


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Fan, another lovely rise. Did you say it's your birthday? If so, happy birthday.
> Melody, cute set & snowmen.
> Julie, Oreos are chocolate biscuits with cream filling, like a sandwich cookie but better than most. There's not much purchased baking I like but I do like them.
> Kaye, lovely shawl.
> ...


I'd probably prefer them with the Candy Cane filling, assuming it is Peppermint! 
I would think it is worth a try with the Squash seeds!
I am not surprised you're tired- didn't you nearly get frozen helping with the cattle- I am sure that would knock me back a bit.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've never ever had an Oreo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Candy Cane one or ordinary- I don't know if they are imported or not!


I've never had one either even though they are sold here .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thought people might be interested to see this photo of road damage near Cheviot- one of the areas badly affected by the 7.8 Earthquake three weeks (rising four) ago. My brother Alexander, who is a very keen cyclist trecked out there from Christchurch a day ago. He wrote that on one descent the damage had created a sort of staircase, and one had to be very careful riding down it.
There is one settlement of 8 people that has a two kilometre stretch of road, but no outside access, North or south, even now. I will have a look and see if I can find a photo of the sort of Landslides they have to contend with.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Fan, another lovely rise. Did you say it's your birthday? If so, happy birthday.
> Melody, cute set & snowmen.
> Julie, Oreos are chocolate biscuits with cream filling, like a sandwich cookie but better than most. There's not much purchased baking I like but I do like them.
> Kaye, lovely shawl.
> ...


Bonnie no it's not ,my birthday today, 4th of July is my birthday. Thank you anyway. My cousins bought me the rose, as a memorial to my mother. We went to the garden centre and found it, and it was the only one amongst the ones on display, very meaningful!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've never had one either even though they are sold here .


Very abstemious of you!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was out opening gates for DH to feed DSs cows???? I should have dressed warmer, it's -29C/-20F was just about froze when I got in.


And we got up to a balmy 13c nearly shorts and tshirt weather ????


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Husband Had a couple of friends visiting today . Sons were going were going across the Pennines to Manchester so I decided to go with them just for the run out . There was a very large Christmas market there so I went wandering round
> Couldn't work in a cake or chocolate shop I would end up eating all the goods ????


That looks like so much fun!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Looks like fun, it's nice you could get away, I know you can't leave your DH alone.
> I didn't realize you were close to Manchester, that where my sons MIL is from. I keep telling her I'm going with her the next time she visits????


Not close by our standards Bonnie I live in north east England very north and Manchester is north west , the other side of the country and a bit more south than me . But if you look at a map of the U.K. The top part of England is not that wide so travel wise across the Pennines it takes us just over 2 hours to get there


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Fan said:


> Today's rose is 4th of July, but quite Christmassy colourwise too.


Beautiful perfect for Christmas!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Not close by our standards Bonnie I live in north east England very north and Manchester is north west , the other side of the country and a bit more south than me . But if you look at a map of the U.K. The top part of England is not that wide so travel wise across the Pennines it takes us just over 2 hours to get there


But with that, Sonja, is it quite heavy traffic?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nicho said:


> That looks like so much fun!


It was a nice day . I like the way it's divided into countries , the French area had a lot of cake sellers and the Dutch area sold a lot of plants . I was a bit disappointed in the actual Christmas ornaments that were being sold which was a good thing as I really don't need any more ornaments


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It was a nice day . I like the way it's divided into countries , the French area had a lot of cake sellers and the Dutch area sold a lot of plants . I was a bit disappointed in the actual Christmas ornaments that were being sold which was a good thing as I really don't need any more ornaments


I know what you mean about Christmas ornaments. I just can't resist!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I tried to tame the mess in my craft room today, I got the yarn somewhat organized & can now see the floorÃÂ°ÃÂÃÂÃÂ
> I got the buttons on 12 hanging tea towels, so they are done, giving them & a lotion bar to various friends & family.
> I gathered up all the small bits of acrylic yarns into a very large bag I'm hoping to turn them into more mitts & hats to get rid of them.
> I didn't think my Christmas cactus could get any more full of blooms but it has.
> These are the 2 new ones I got yesterday, have to get out & find a bigger pot for them but not at -30 today????


The picture is awesome. Love the cactus blooms as well.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Lovely, lovely flowers, thank you. Blustery and finally cold here...still no snow!

Glad your pup is back where he belongs, Mel. Gage will be sooooo happy!!!

Here is the recipe for the hot cocoa powder...get ready, this makes A LOT but could easily be divided down. My friend makes this and puts it in Christmas zippy bags and gives it to everyone she knows 

HOT COCOA POWDER

10 quarts powdered milk (put thru the food processor to grind to a finer powder)
16 oz. Nestles Quik
1 lb. powdered sugar
4 oz. Cremora (powdered coffee creamer)
4 oz. French vanilla powdered creamer

To drink: Mix half hot water and half powdered mix, or to taste

My friend says it does not matter the brands and she uses all different brands except for the Cremora powdered coffee creamer. I really don't think it matters which brand.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I am far behind but checking in. Today I took some food to Bella's family. I talked to mom about Christmas. Then Matthew and I shopped for the girls. My sons are getting gifts for the boy. I got some great crafting activities for the girls. I am getting felting supplies to teach the girls felting. Fairy doors for Bella. Painting kits for the girls as well. We had fun.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Made these cute little guys today. ⛄⛄⛄


Those are so cute!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thank you. I did. There were 25 of us there and we had a great time chattering. Might have another get-together before our class ends.


That's fantastic. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Thank you Liz☺ I made one for my friend for her birthday today. She lives snowmen⛄❤
> The other I made for the crossing guard.
> 
> I sent a pic to a friend and she has ordered 8☺


That's fantastic!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They look cute Mel . I've just finished the last of my ornaments . I put a little snowman head one and the other was supposed to be a mini Santa but it looks like an ewok in a Santa suit . If I meant to make a stars wars ornament I would have failed miserably :sm09:


Those are cute, lol, I even like the Santa Ewok one. lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, thank you. We don't have local yarn shop but do have a Joann's. I'm looking so forward to visiting Yarns On First, in Napa at Xmas.


Oh that will be a great Christmas gift to yourself. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was out opening gates for DH to feed DSs cows???? I should have dressed warmer, it's -29C/-20F was just about froze when I got in.


Oh my, yes, you need to be bundled up good. I just walked a block to the store, I have a nice warm coat, cowl, gloves, earmuffs. lol They changed the high today to 12f instead of 15f. They are saying with windchill tonight it will be in the negative 20's-30's, I sure hope they are wrong.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, what a wonderful place to visit. Glad you got to visit.
> Mel, cute hat.
> Kaye, brrrr, impressed you'd walk to the gym in that weather.
> Maya and I had lovely 55 min. walk, sunny, no wind 55F. Got 3 recipes and 1 knitting pattern printed out, put in plastic protectors and put in folder to take to Napa. The naprosyn helped me sleep well and I feel tons better. Was beginning to feel older than dirt.


I don't mind too much as long as I can bundle up enough. lol I figure I burn more calories to stay warm. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, I'm fascinated that you could pick Ozarks to bike in. I'm a member of InShape, I'll have to check if I could do that.
> Fan, so enjoying your roses. Thank you.


There are some really great ones, it really helps to have good scenery to look at when peddling the hinney off. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Fan, another lovely rise. Did you say it's your birthday? If so, happy birthday.
> Melody, cute set & snowmen.
> Julie, Oreos are chocolate biscuits with cream filling, like a sandwich cookie but better than most. There's not much purchased baking I like but I do like them.
> Kaye, lovely shawl.
> ...


I love oreo's with a large glass of cold milk, I don't even take them apart to eat the cream first. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've never had one either even though they are sold here .


I only like the original or original double stuff ones.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought people might be interested to see this photo of road damage near Cheviot- one of the areas badly affected by the 7.8 Earthquake three weeks (rising four) ago. My brother Alexander, who is a very keen cyclist trecked out there from Christchurch a day ago. He wrote that on one descent the damage had created a sort of staircase, and one had to be very careful riding down it.
> There is one settlement of 8 people that has a two kilometre stretch of road, but no outside access, North or south, even now. I will have a look and see if I can find a photo of the sort of Landslides they have to contend with.


Oh wow! And the slide covering the road will take a bit of time to excavate won't it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am far behind but checking in. Today I took some food to Bella's family. I talked to mom about Christmas. Then Matthew and I shopped for the girls. My sons are getting gifts for the boy. I got some great crafting activities for the girls. I am getting felting supplies to teach the girls felting. Fairy doors for Bella. Painting kits for the girls as well. We had fun.


Sounds like a great day, the kids will love everything.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL...the trials and tribulations of owning a furbaby. Gracie pulled a doozy tonight too; actually 2 doozies! She didn't want Molly (lab/beagle mix) drinking from the water bowl so she went and picked it up dumping a full bowl all across the kitchen. Then DH and DD gave me early b-day presents tonight since both leave early in morning. DH gave me a new neck pillow since dear dogs ate my other one. Had it sitting next to me on sofa and Gracie grabbed it managing to rip a hole in the cover within 1/2 hour of getting it. Stupid pup. I can mend it at least. DH also gave me another storage ottoman ; which I knew about since I told him about it being on sale at Home Depot. Youngest DD/Hannah put a beautiful sweater/pullover and necklace inside it from her. Also a box of Ferrero Rocher/Fine Hazelnut Chocolates which I'm sharing. Also got a birthday call from Julie as it is already my b-day there which was really nice; love talking to Julie.

Made a trip to Dollar Tree (store where everything is $1) and stocked up on wrapping paper. I usually get generic patterns or colors so I can use it year round. Also picked up some candies/snacks to go with oldest DGS's Christmas gift. I'm making a box with the goodies and some books I purchased for him.


Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, I do too, I was amazed at how much better it looks with the tassels, I'm not usually a tassel kind of girl, had to watch a tutorial on the since I haven't made any since I was a kid. lol
> 
> Ryssa is in the kitchen pouting, she won't move from the rug in there, she didn't want to go out since we have snow and her feet got cold earlier(normally she'll stay out for half an hour or more and not care) so I put her boots on, now she won't walk so I'm ignoring her, she needs to get used to them sometime. lolol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh wow! And the slide covering the road will take a bit of time to excavate won't it.


And that was a relatively minor one! Some of them are absolutely gi-enormous!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sounds like you had a good time at the Super Walmart and good buys. I prefer to go to our Walmart either early or very, very late so I don't have to deal with the crowds and at this time of year I try to avoid it all together. Yes, I am a Walmart shopper; favorite places to shop are Walmart, Lowes, and Dollar Tree. Oh how age/maturity have changed this shopper...and IMHO for the better! LOL[ I find myself shopping online a lot more now days, too.

quote=sassafras123]Mel, so happy you are getting Deuce back.
Tami, healing energy for your hands.
Kaye, Ryssa is too funny! Hug her for me.
OMG, I went to SuperWalmart!! Can't believe my bravery, I am NOT a shopper. Needed Valerian so went at 8:30 a.m, About ten other shoppers, a yorkie service dog and me! Great. Even got sheet protectors for printed knit patterns, and petite length jeans. Craft department didn't have size 4 dbl point needles or many needle choices. Still, happy with store.[/quote]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL...the trials and tribulations of owning a furbaby. Gracie pulled a doozy tonight too; actually 2 doozies! She didn't want Molly (lab/beagle mix) drinking from the water bowl so she went and picked it up dumping a full bowl all across the kitchen. Then DH and DD gave me early b-day presents tonight since both leave early in morning. DH gave me a new neck pillow since dear dogs ate my other one. Had it sitting next to me on sofa and Gracie grabbed it managing to rip a hole in the cover within 1/2 hour of getting it. Stupid pup. I can mend it at least. DH also gave me another storage ottoman ; which I knew about since I told him about it being on sale at Home Depot. Youngest DD/Hannah put a beautiful sweater/pullover and necklace inside it from her. Also a box of Ferrero Rocher/Fine Hazelnut Chocolates which I'm sharing. Also got a birthday call from Julie as it is already my b-day there which was really nice; love talking to Julie.
> 
> Made a trip to Dollar Tree (store where everything is $1) and stocked up on wrapping paper. I usually get generic patterns or colors so I can use it year round. Also picked up some candies/snacks to go with oldest DGS's Christmas gift. I'm making a box with the goodies and some books I purchased for him.


Life is fun, in the Settle Household!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL...just looking at all the chocolate and goodies my mouth started to water!


Swedenme said:


> Husband Had a couple of friends visiting today . Sons were going were going across the Pennines to Manchester so I decided to go with them just for the run out . There was a very large Christmas market there so I went wandering round
> Couldn't work in a cake or chocolate shop I would end up eating all the goods ????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL...the trials and tribulations of owning a furbaby. Gracie pulled a doozy tonight too; actually 2 doozies! She didn't want Molly (lab/beagle mix) drinking from the water bowl so she went and picked it up dumping a full bowl all across the kitchen. Then DH and DD gave me early b-day presents tonight since both leave early in morning. DH gave me a new neck pillow since dear dogs ate my other one. Had it sitting next to me on sofa and Gracie grabbed it managing to rip a hole in the cover within 1/2 hour of getting it. Stupid pup. I can mend it at least. DH also gave me another storage ottoman ; which I knew about since I told him about it being on sale at Home Depot. Youngest DD/Hannah put a beautiful sweater/pullover and necklace inside it from her. Also a box of Ferrero Rocher/Fine Hazelnut Chocolates which I'm sharing. Also got a birthday call from Julie as it is already my b-day there which was really nice; love talking to Julie.
> 
> Made a trip to Dollar Tree (store where everything is $1) and stocked up on wrapping paper. I usually get generic patterns or colors so I can use it year round. Also picked up some candies/snacks to go with oldest DGS's Christmas gift. I'm making a box with the goodies and some books I purchased for him.


Oh my!! Gracie is definitely going to keep you on your toes, lol she's definitely a water dog. 
It's good you can fix the pillow, goodness it's a full time job teaching them what is yours and what is theirs. 
I ate the last of my Ferere Rocher last night, I really wish they would make packets of just the dark chocolate, I love them all, but the dark chocolate is my favorite. 
I need to find a dollar tree when we go to Cheyenne, we don't have one around here, just the other two where most things are over a dollar by a quite a bit, haven't been in a Dollar tree since living in Texas. 
Happy early birthday!!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Perfect set Mel!


gagesmom said:


> Finished a hat to go with the sweater☺


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What cute ornaments!


gagesmom said:


> Made these cute little guys today. ⛄⛄⛄


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And who knows....maybe continued get-togethers with some of the folks after the class ends! That would possibly be a bonus.


budasha said:


> Thank you. I did. There were 25 of us there and we had a great time chattering. Might have another get-together before our class ends.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And that was a relatively minor one! Some of them are absolutely gi-enormous!


Wow, I hope that they are able to get them cleared sooner than later.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Life is fun, in the Settle Household!


Definitely not boring. :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Very cute!


Swedenme said:


> They look cute Mel . I've just finished the last of my ornaments . I put a little snowman head one and the other was supposed to be a mini Santa but it looks like an ewok in a Santa suit . If I meant to make a stars wars ornament I would have failed miserably :sm09:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh no! Never had an oreo cookie!!! By George that is positively criminal!!! LOL!!!


Lurker 2 said:


> I've never ever had an Oreo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Candy Cane one or ordinary- I don't know if they are imported or not!


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

I've just been outside to water the parched garden. Already had a succession of hot days here, and the few storms we have had have done nothing to wet the soil. Supposed to reach 37 Celsius (98.6F) today and already very hot. Not good that the a/c is not working! Amazing to read the bitterly cold temps you have in northern hemisphere. DD (working at a lodge near Squamish BC) has been posting some magnificent shots of the mountains around Squamish now that the rain has stopped and the sun is out, but the temps are ridiculous (well, for us Aussies!) Wish I could share with you. Normally I can copy her facebook photos no problem, but not now. Must be her new Canadian phone. Anyway, I am off to start my Christmas cards. Hope I manage to get them in the post in time to be delivered before Christmas! See you later.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Glad you are feeling better Joy


sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, what a wonderful place to visit. Glad you got to visit.
> Mel, cute hat.
> Kaye, brrrr, impressed you'd walk to the gym in that weather.
> Maya and I had lovely 55 min. walk, sunny, no wind 55F. Got 3 recipes and 1 knitting pattern printed out, put in plastic protectors and put in folder to take to Napa. The naprosyn helped me sleep well and I feel tons better. Was beginning to feel older than dirt.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wow, I hope that they are able to get them cleared sooner than later.


There are estimates that the damage is about 40 million I think I saw- Fan may remember better. It's going to take a long time. But the Milk Tankers are getting in at last.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh no! Never had an oreo cookie!!! By George that is positively criminal!!! LOL!!!


If you never seen one, Gwen, what is a lass to do??????????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What terrible damage. I hope they will be able to repair the road and clear the way soon for those it is creating sort of a prison.


Lurker 2 said:


> Thought people might be interested to see this photo of road damage near Cheviot- one of the areas badly affected by the 7.8 Earthquake three weeks (rising four) ago. My brother Alexander, who is a very keen cyclist trecked out there from Christchurch a day ago. He wrote that on one descent the damage had created a sort of staircase, and one had to be very careful riding down it.
> There is one settlement of 8 people that has a two kilometre stretch of road, but no outside access, North or south, even now. I will have a look and see if I can find a photo of the sort of Landslides they have to contend with.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay, what are Milk Tankers?


Lurker 2 said:


> There are estimates that the damage is about 40 million I think I saw- Fan may remember better. It's going to take a long time. But the Milk Tankers are getting in at last.


----------



## Leigh09 (Feb 14, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Welcome Leigh09! Forgot to say that last night. I can imagine you are quite busy as an accountant this time of year and the beginning of next year. Years before I became a teacher I was a bookkeeper for the Chamber of Commerce in my area and just hated this time of year. Did I understand you are just beginning to knit? I joined here when I was coming back to knitting after a 40+ year absence and have found this section of Knitting Paradise the absolute best! Joined in here something like 5 or 6 years ago and have made some wonderful friends here; a few I've met in person too. Do come back when you can and let us know how the knitting goes. Oh also meant to say my brother and SIL live in Wisconsin; Brookfield to be exact.


Yes, I started to knit about 2 years ago- so thankful for u-tube- I did take a class to make socks and seem to be stuck on those - would like to try the mittens. I live in Oconomowoc - when our children were younger we lived in Brookfield also (great school district). I am going to retire in a couple of years and will have time then to knit and quilt as I like both (when I can find time). I know I will not be able to keep up with all the posts but again want to thank everyone for the nice welcome.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay, what are Milk Tankers?


A Milk Tanker probably most looks like the sort of truck that delivers bulk Benzine to the Gas Stations. Except obviously they are loaded with the milk that the farmers have stored in the huge tanks they have on the farm. The milk is transferred in flexible pipes.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Making dryer balls tonight and enjoying this little guy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What terrible damage. I hope they will be able to repair the road and clear the way soon for those it is creating sort of a prison.


This is definitely a feature of this Quake- the communities are already pretty isolated- We are now caught up in a lot of politicking and jockeying for positions in the two main Political Parties- Quake news has not been priority today apart from the 6+ magnitude one in Aceh Province, Indonesia.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bundyanne, who sometimes visits the Tea Party, just posted this in Main- I wondered if anyone could help?

My dear husband is terrified of falling again - I would be too if I had broken five ribs in my last fall.
He has a couple of pairs of little non-slip socks that he bought home from the hospital but they are really too small. 
I was thinking perhaps I could put non-slip soles on some of his sports socks that he doesn't wear now that his movement is limited.
The sandals he is wearing are rubbing his swollen feet and I though the socks would be better on our tiled floors.
Can any of my KP friends advise me about this as I believe you can knit socks and put a non-stick paint of some kind on the soles.
It would have to be washable too and can you buy it on eBay? 
I would appreciate any help.
Thanks a lot.

the link is: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-437184-1.html


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Bundyanne, who sometimes visits the Tea Party, just posted this in Main- I wondered if anyone could help?
> 
> My dear husband is terrified of falling again - I would be too if I had broken five ribs in my last fall.
> He has a couple of pairs of little non-slip socks that he bought home from the hospital but they are really too small.
> ...


Sent her a message, a friend from knit group has the same problem with her DH so I got her puff paint to put on the bottom of socks, it worked good so far.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, thank you for mitt pattern, have bookmarked it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Leigh09 said:


> Yes, I started to knit about 2 years ago- so thankful for u-tube- I did take a class to make socks and seem to be stuck on those - would like to try the mittens. I live in Oconomowoc - when our children were younger we lived in Brookfield also (great school district). I am going to retire in a couple of years and will have time then to knit and quilt as I like both (when I can find time). I know I will not be able to keep up with all the posts but again want to thank everyone for the nice welcome.


Socks are addictive. lol
That's okay, it's hard to stay caught up, thank goodness for the summary ladies that put a summary of the previous TP at the beginning of each new one.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Making dryer balls tonight and enjoying this little guy.


He's a cutie, is he the one that was born recently? My how he is growing so fast.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, I enjoy the trials of multidog households! I did all my Xmas shopping online. Much easier as I get older and as I live in isolated desert community. Nearest mall an hour and a half away.
Got my mammo done at 5p.m. Jammie time!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I've gone through my stash and don't have the right yarn (again!) for DD's mitts. The only purple I have is cotton/linen and not as soft as I want, plus there's the stretch factor. I just checked the website for the pattern again and it's still down. So I guess it's time to improvise! I'm thinking on it...will look at some other patterns too.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mary, what a handsome boy.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> I love it as it's my birthday! I've seen a similar one called Stars and Stripes too. There's no such thing as too many roses!


It's your birthday today?? How did we miss that? Sending so many roses your way to celebrate your Happy Birthday.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They look cute Mel . I've just finished the last of my ornaments . I put a little snowman head one and the other was supposed to be a mini Santa but it looks like an ewok in a Santa suit . If I meant to make a stars wars ornament I would have failed miserably :sm09:


Love them, Sonja.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought people might be interested to see this photo of road damage near Cheviot- one of the areas badly affected by the 7.8 Earthquake three weeks (rising four) ago. My brother Alexander, who is a very keen cyclist trecked out there from Christchurch a day ago. He wrote that on one descent the damage had created a sort of staircase, and one had to be very careful riding down it.
> There is one settlement of 8 people that has a two kilometre stretch of road, but no outside access, North or south, even now. I will have a look and see if I can find a photo of the sort of Landslides they have to contend with.


That is awful!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

9pm and I am checking in before bed????

Sleep well everyone who is off to dream land. Have a good day to all waking up right now. 

Check in tomorrow morning ????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Bonnie no it's not ,my birthday today, 4th of July is my birthday. Thank you anyway. My cousins bought me the rose, as a memorial to my mother. We went to the garden centre and found it, and it was the only one amongst the ones on display, very meaningful!


I misunderstood too. Sorry about that but a Belated Happy Birthday. :sm12:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I checked and someone has already suggested what I was going to suggest but just a different source for the product that would be more convenient for her in her location.


Lurker 2 said:


> Bundyanne, who sometimes visits the Tea Party, just posted this in Main- I wondered if anyone could help?
> 
> My dear husband is terrified of falling again - I would be too if I had broken five ribs in my last fall.
> He has a couple of pairs of little non-slip socks that he bought home from the hospital but they are really too small.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wish we were close....I guarantee you could find something purple and just the right type of yarn in my stash.....if you tell me what to look for I'll check and can always mail you something. ???? Goodness knows you've helped me tons!!!


Sorlenna said:


> I've gone through my stash and don't have the right yarn (again!) for DD's mitts. The only purple I have is cotton/linen and not as soft as I want, plus there's the stretch factor. I just checked the website for the pattern again and it's still down. So I guess it's time to improvise! I'm thinking on it...will look at some other patterns too.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Got Apple techie to assist me via phone with removing un-needed files and applications today and was able to free up 40 GB of space on my hard drive. My laptop is at warp speed now! Wheeeeeeee! And it didn't cost a thing for their help! Even better!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got Apple techie to assist me via phone with removing un-needed files and applications today and was able to free up 40 GB of space on my hard drive. My laptop is at warp speed now! Wheeeeeeee! And it didn't cost a thing for their help! Even better!


That's great!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Duh.....very easy explanation. For some reason I thought it was something to help clearing the roadway....LOL....of course I know exactly what a milk tanker is.....


Lurker 2 said:


> A Milk Tanker probably most looks like the sort of truck that delivers bulk Benzine to the Gas Stations. Except obviously they are loaded with the milk that the farmers have stored in the huge tanks they have on the farm. The milk is transferred in flexible pipes.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Off to knit and watch some tv. TTYL everyone and let me say Merry Christmas or Happy what-ever-you-celebrate!!!


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> Finished a hat to go with the sweater☺


All the baby stuff you knit is so precious. What do you do with all of it?

Evelyn


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> I misunderstood too. Sorry about that but a Belated Happy Birthday. :sm12:


Thank you I didn't explain myself clearly sorry for that,????


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> He's a cutie, is he the one that was born recently? My how he is growing so fast.


That cutie is little Noah. Can you believe he is 6 months old already. I spent 2 evenings with his mom this week to make dryer balls from wool roving. We made 16 balls.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Sent her a message, a friend from knit group has the same problem with her DH so I got her puff paint to put on the bottom of socks, it worked good so far.


That was kind of you, Kaye Jo, thanks!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> That cutie is little Noah. Can you believe he is 6 months old already. I spent 2 evenings with his mom this week to make dryer balls from wool roving. We made 16 balls.


Wow, seems like it was just yesterday when he was being born. You all really got a bunch of those done, I need to make time to make some, I have a bunch of odds and ends put away to make some, just haven't gotten around to it yet.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I checked and someone has already suggested what I was going to suggest but just a different source for the product that would be more convenient for her in her location.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Duh.....very easy explanation. For some reason I thought it was something to help clearing the roadway....LOL....of course I know exactly what a milk tanker is.....


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That was kind of you, Kaye Jo, thanks!


No problem at all, I just hope that it or whatever other method she chooses works so that he doesn't hurt himself anymore, 5 broken ribs is scary and dangerous.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> No problem at all, I just hope that it or whatever other method she chooses works so that he doesn't hurt himself anymore, 5 broken ribs is scary and dangerous.


The poor chap has dementia, which probably makes things a lot harder.


----------



## Leigh09 (Feb 14, 2014)

pacer said:


> That cutie is little Noah. Can you believe he is 6 months old already. I spent 2 evenings with his mom this week to make dryer balls from wool roving. We made 16 balls.


He is so cute - miss having little ones around - can you tell me what dryer balls are for?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The poor chap has dementia, which probably makes things a lot harder.


I'm sure, so sad.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Leigh09 said:


> He is so cute - miss having little ones around - can you tell me what dryer balls are for?


They work in the dryer in stead of fabric softener or the plastic balls or tennis balls for soften. 
Here's a link on how to make them. 
https://www.diynatural.com/how-to-make-wool-dryer-balls/


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

As this Wednesday winds down I find myself in my chair with my feet up. Got a call around 8 this morning asking if I wanted to go shopping. Marvin was in town and offered to take me to get yarn as he knows I can always use some. The store he had in mind was not open yet so he had me take him home and let me keep the truck. He gave me $30 (this is my Christmas gift from him) to spend as I like. So off to shop I went. Found some yarn to make my little man a shark blanket since he didn't want a mermaid tail. I also splurged on some of the scrubby yarn to try. So with the money left I was able to get 2 pair of pants and 2 long sleeve shirts. I am in desperate need of the clothing as I have lost so much weight everything just hangs on me. Felt good to get something that will fit better.
I too went to Dollar Tree for wrapping paper. Great minds think alike huh Gwen?
Stopped in for some Chinese takeout on the way home. Hibachi Chicken is my usual go to. Was too tired to even scan the menu for something new to try. 
Wrapped all the gifts I have been hiding around here. Got packages ready to mail tomorrow. Very productive day 
I have been enjoying all the shared photos as well. Roses are just beautiful. 

Evelyn


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Quick question. Do the dryer balls you make help cut down on static as well? 

Evelyn


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Sent her a message, a friend from knit group has the same problem with her DH so I got her puff paint to put on the bottom of socks, it worked good so far.


Mary Maxim had a new product out:http://www.marymaxim.com/sock-stop.html


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

EJS said:


> As this Wednesday winds down I find myself in my chair with my feet up. Got a call around 8 this morning asking if I wanted to go shopping. Marvin was in town and offered to take me to get yarn as he knows I can always use some. The store he had in mind was not open yet so he had me take him home and let me keep the truck. He gave me $30 (this is my Christmas gift from him) to spend as I like. So off to shop I went. Found some yarn to make my little man a shark blanket since he didn't want a mermaid tail. I also splurged on some of the scrubby yarn to try. So with the money left I was able to get 2 pair of pants and 2 long sleeve shirts. I am in desperate need of the clothing as I have lost so much weight everything just hangs on me. Felt good to get something that will fit better.
> I too went to Dollar Tree for wrapping paper. Great minds think alike huh Gwen?
> Stopped in for some Chinese takeout on the way home. Hibachi Chicken is my usual go to. Was too tired to even scan the menu for something new to try.
> Wrapped all the gifts I have been hiding around here. Got packages ready to mail tomorrow. Very productive day
> ...


Wow, you got a lot accomplished, I would say that your feet deserve to be up. lol

Yes, the dryer balls are supposed to help with static also, but I don't know how well they stop it as I haven't made mine yet, but I'm sure Mary and anyone else who's used them can tell us.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Mary Maxim had a new product out:http://www.marymaxim.com/sock-stop.html


Good to know, I'll save that incase she needs some more stuff to put on socks. Thanks.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Finished one sock, started 2nd sock to take to knitting tomorrow.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Finished one sock, started 2nd sock to take to knitting tomorrow.


 :sm24:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Gage is being a beligerant little demon tonight. He will find out his actions have a reaction tomorrow. So angry.????

Games will be gone tomorrow.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Gage is being a beligerant little demon tonight. He will find out his actions have a reaction tomorrow. So angry.????
> 
> Games will be gone tomorrow.


Oh dear, well he knows there are consequences for bad behavior and disrespect so it's his own fault when you take the games away. 
HUGS!! It's hard being a parent any time, but even harder when you are doing it mostly by yourself.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, what a wonderful place to visit. Glad you got to visit.
> Mel, cute hat.
> Kaye, brrrr, impressed you'd walk to the gym in that weather.
> Maya and I had lovely 55 min. walk, sunny, no wind 55F. Got 3 recipes and 1 knitting pattern printed out, put in plastic protectors and put in folder to take to Napa. The naprosyn helped me sleep well and I feel tons better. Was beginning to feel older than dirt.


I am so glad u got a good nights sleep. Good walk in with Maya, too.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I found the mitt pattern not sure it makes perfect sense but hopefully.
> 
> OK, I've had several messages for instructions for the mitts. I wrote this out last winter when someone asked but I'm not sure if it really makes sense. You can try it it if you like & contact me if you run into trouble.
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The poor chap has dementia, which probably makes things a lot harder.


That's so sad, I hope she finds something good for the socks


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

EJS said:


> As this Wednesday winds down I find myself in my chair with my feet up. Got a call around 8 this morning asking if I wanted to go shopping. Marvin was in town and offered to take me to get yarn as he knows I can always use some. The store he had in mind was not open yet so he had me take him home and let me keep the truck. He gave me $30 (this is my Christmas gift from him) to spend as I like. So off to shop I went. Found some yarn to make my little man a shark blanket since he didn't want a mermaid tail. I also splurged on some of the scrubby yarn to try. So with the money left I was able to get 2 pair of pants and 2 long sleeve shirts. I am in desperate need of the clothing as I have lost so much weight everything just hangs on me. Felt good to get something that will fit better.
> I too went to Dollar Tree for wrapping paper. Great minds think alike huh Gwen?
> Stopped in for some Chinese takeout on the way home. Hibachi Chicken is my usual go to. Was too tired to even scan the menu for something new to try.
> Wrapped all the gifts I have been hiding around here. Got packages ready to mail tomorrow. Very productive day
> ...


Wow! You did well with your $30, enjoy your gifts


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

EJS said:


> Quick question. Do the dryer balls you make help cut down on static as well?
> 
> Evelyn


I think they help with the static but also bounce things around so they dry quicker. I made some last year with some odd bits of wool that came with a partly finished sweater I bought on eBay. My friend just bought me a garbage bag full of roving at a garage sale for $20, if I don't find a place to borrow a spinning wheel I may just make it into dryer balls.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Thank you, I'm all for trying alternatives.


The tart cherry juice does help, but takes time to build up in your system. I was told probably 3 months to notice a difference. I noticed in the first month. I just need to get back on it. It is an acquired taste. I mix it about 2T to 4-5 ounces of water but you can mix it with lemonade too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, happy birthday, too bad the pup was misbehaving & chewed your pillow. I can so relate to your troubles, Kimber is still pulling stuff out of my outdoor arrangements ????
Melody, sorry Gage is acting up, you may have to get Jodi to tune him in for you again if this keeps up(it was her who read him the riot act before, I think) 
Leigh, glad you have joined up, we look forward to getting to know you better.
Well, I better get off to bed, have to get GS up & off to school


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thank you. I did. There were 25 of us there and we had a great time chattering. Might have another get-together before our class ends.


Glad you had a good time!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Thank you Liz☺ I made one for my friend for her birthday today. She lives snowmen⛄❤
> The other I made for the crossing guard.
> 
> I sent a pic to a friend and she has ordered 8☺


Cute, nice small gifts.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> I love it as it's my birthday! I've seen a similar one called Stars and Stripes too. There's no such thing as too many roses!


Happy Birthday!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They look cute Mel . I've just finished the last of my ornaments . I put a little snowman head one and the other was supposed to be a mini Santa but it looks like an ewok in a Santa suit . If I meant to make a stars wars ornament I would have failed miserably :sm09:


Nice!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> If you go to Alaska, you would probably take Highway 16, like Paula's DH did last spring so would go through Lloydminster which isn't far.


Yay! Maybe in a few years. We have been talking about it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was out opening gates for DH to feed DSs cows???? I should have dressed warmer, it's -29C/-20F was just about froze when I got in.


Yikes! Way too cold for me! Hope you are finally warm again.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought people might be interested to see this photo of road damage near Cheviot- one of the areas badly affected by the 7.8 Earthquake three weeks (rising four) ago. My brother Alexander, who is a very keen cyclist trecked out there from Christchurch a day ago. He wrote that on one descent the damage had created a sort of staircase, and one had to be very careful riding down it.
> There is one settlement of 8 people that has a two kilometre stretch of road, but no outside access, North or south, even now. I will have a look and see if I can find a photo of the sort of Landslides they have to contend with.


 :sm06: mind boggling even though I've seen photos of some of it here in the states.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Bonnie no it's not ,my birthday today, 4th of July is my birthday. Thank you anyway. My cousins bought me the rose, as a memorial to my mother. We went to the garden centre and found it, and it was the only one amongst the ones on display, very meaningful!


Well then, Happy Half Birthday instead!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Happy Birthday!


Thank you but my birthday is 4th of July, that's why the rose bush means so much!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Well then, Happy Half Birthday instead!


Oops thank you just saw your next post lol!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wish we were close....I guarantee you could find something purple and just the right type of yarn in my stash.....if you tell me what to look for I'll check and can always mail you something. ???? Goodness knows you've helped me tons!!!


Oh my goodness, that is a very generous offer, but I do have another box to go through now--the alternate pattern uses fingering weight rather than DK, so may have something there. I'll have to go through the stash box tomorrow. I did get a quick light blue pair crocheted tonight from worsted from a pattern I found on Ravelry.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL...the trials and tribulations of owning a furbaby. Gracie pulled a doozy tonight too; actually 2 doozies! She didn't want Molly (lab/beagle mix) drinking from the water bowl so she went and picked it up dumping a full bowl all across the kitchen. Then DH and DD gave me early b-day presents tonight since both leave early in morning. DH gave me a new neck pillow since dear dogs ate my other one. Had it sitting next to me on sofa and Gracie grabbed it managing to rip a hole in the cover within 1/2 hour of getting it. Stupid pup. I can mend it at least. DH also gave me another storage ottoman ; which I knew about since I told him about it being on sale at Home Depot. Youngest DD/Hannah put a beautiful sweater/pullover and necklace inside it from her. Also a box of Ferrero Rocher/Fine Hazelnut Chocolates which I'm sharing. Also got a birthday call from Julie as it is already my b-day there which was really nice; love talking to Julie.
> 
> Made a trip to Dollar Tree (store where everything is $1) and stocked up on wrapping paper. I usually get generic patterns or colors so I can use it year round. Also picked up some candies/snacks to go with oldest DGS's Christmas gift. I'm making a box with the goodies and some books I purchased for him.


Happy Birthday!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Leigh09 said:


> Yes, I started to knit about 2 years ago- so thankful for u-tube- I did take a class to make socks and seem to be stuck on those - would like to try the mittens. I live in Oconomowoc - when our children were younger we lived in Brookfield also (great school district). I am going to retire in a couple of years and will have time then to knit and quilt as I like both (when I can find time). I know I will not be able to keep up with all the posts but again want to thank everyone for the nice welcome.


Yes! Another sock addict! Nice to know I have more company!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

For those looking for an easy mitten pattern, this came in my email today.

http://tincanknits.com/pattern-TCK-theworldssimplestmittens.html

Tin can knits has quite a few free patterns, any I've tried were easy & turned out well. I've made the pine tree hat several times & the antler hat.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Making dryer balls tonight and enjoying this little guy.


Bet the two of you had fun!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got Apple techie to assist me via phone with removing un-needed files and applications today and was able to free up 40 GB of space on my hard drive. My laptop is at warp speed now! Wheeeeeeee! And it didn't cost a thing for their help! Even better!


Wooohoooo!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The poor chap has dementia, which probably makes things a lot harder.


Yes, it will make it much harder. It is something that stays with them in their mind. Sorry to hear he has it. I went and read the link. Everyone had already told her what I would have.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

EJS said:


> As this Wednesday winds down I find myself in my chair with my feet up. Got a call around 8 this morning asking if I wanted to go shopping. Marvin was in town and offered to take me to get yarn as he knows I can always use some. The store he had in mind was not open yet so he had me take him home and let me keep the truck. He gave me $30 (this is my Christmas gift from him) to spend as I like. So off to shop I went. Found some yarn to make my little man a shark blanket since he didn't want a mermaid tail. I also splurged on some of the scrubby yarn to try. So with the money left I was able to get 2 pair of pants and 2 long sleeve shirts. I am in desperate need of the clothing as I have lost so much weight everything just hangs on me. Felt good to get something that will fit better.
> I too went to Dollar Tree for wrapping paper. Great minds think alike huh Gwen?
> Stopped in for some Chinese takeout on the way home. Hibachi Chicken is my usual go to. Was too tired to even scan the menu for something new to try.
> Wrapped all the gifts I have been hiding around here. Got packages ready to mail tomorrow. Very productive day
> ...


Sounds like a good day.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Wednesday 7 December '16

Let us all remember the terrible day of destruction that propelled us into a war with Japan. Work for peace.

A bit of sunshine today but I don't think it got above 30° and was quite windy. I haven't been outside yet and really have no reason to do so. It's been a quiet day - I slept late - another night of solitaire, hearts and a jigsaw puzzle online. These four o'clock mornings are beginning to wear me out. Need to go to bed at a decent hour tonight.

Roasted Cauliflower Salad
 
Los Angeles chef Jessica Largey creates amazing layers of texture and flavor in her seasonal salad by combining both roasted and raw cauliflower with peppery greens, crisp radishes, chewy tart cherries and nutty pepitas.

INGREDIENTS

1 large head of cauliflower (2 1/2 pounds), quartered lengthwise and cored 
1/2 cup plus 2 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil 
8 thyme sprigs 
3 garlic cloves, crushed 
Kosher salt
Pepper
1/2 teaspoon finely grated lemon zest plus 4 tablespoons fresh lemon juice 
1 tablespoon white wine vinegar 
1/4 cup capers 
1 bunch of red or green kale (8 ounces), stemmed and cut into 3/4-inch-wide ribbons 
3 cups baby arugula 
6 radishes, trimmed and cut into 1/2-inch wedges 
1/2 cup dried tart cherries, coarsely chopped 
1/4 cup roasted pepitas (hulled pumpkin seeds) 

HOW TO MAKE THIS RECIPE

Preheat the oven to 400°.

1. Cut three-quarters of the cauliflower into 2-inch florets. Thinly slice the remaining cauliflower and reserve. 

2. On a rimmed baking sheet, combine the cauliflower florets with 2 tablespoons of the olive oil, the thyme and garlic; season with salt and toss to coat. Spread the cauliflower in an even layer and roast for 25 to 30 minutes, stirring halfway through, until golden and tender. Discard the thyme and garlic.

3. Sprinkle the cauliflower with the lemon zest and 1 tablespoon of the lemon juice, season with salt and toss to coat. 

4. Meanwhile, in a medium bowl, whisk the remaining 1/2 cup  of olive oil and 3 tablespoons of lemon juice with the vinegar and capers until emulsified. Season with salt and pepper. 

5. In a large bowl, combine the kale with 1/4 cup of the dressing and mix, gently massaging the kale to tenderize it.

6. Add the arugula and another 2 tablespoons of the dressing and mix well.  

7. Arrange the roasted cauliflower on a platter and top with the radishes, cherries, greens and the reserved raw cauliflower.

8. Spoon on the remaining dressing, scatter the pepitas (pumpkin seeds) on top and serve. 
MAKE AHEAD: The dressing can be refrigerated for up to 2 days.

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/roasted-cauliflower-salad

Carrot Coconut Cookies

Just another one of those cookie recipes that add a nice touch to your Christmas platter.
The glaze and a fresh hint of orange rind give these cookies that extra taste that makes them special.

Ingredients
1 cup butter
1 cup sugar
1 tsp vanilla
2 eggs
1 cup mashed carrots
2 1/2 cups flour plus 
1 1/2 tsp baking powder
1 cup shredded coconut

Directions

1. Steam or cook 3 large carrots and mash them.

2. Heat oven to 350°

3. Beat butter, sugar, and eggs

4. Add vanilla, baking powder, carrots, flour, and coconut.

5. Beat till you have a consistency. The cookies are not flat, but in a mound.

6. Drop cookies on cookie sheet. I prefer to use my small ice-cream scoop.

7. Bake for 20 minutes.

8. Ice cookies while they are still warm

Glaze

Ingredients

1 1/2 cups icing sugar (powder)
1 Tbsp flour
1 Tbsp butter
3 Tbsp orange juice
zest from one orange

Directions

1. Mix ingredients together and glaze while they are still warm.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2016/12/carrot-coconut-cookies.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

If I was doing the following recipe I would also add a couple cups green peas. It sounds good to me which really doesn't mean it is a good thing. Peas are one of my favorite vegetable.

Cheesy Cauliflower Bake

Cauliflower is such a good and healthy vegetable. This dish is definitely company worthy! For a bit of spice, mix in a few drops of hot sauce to the mixture before you pour into the baking pan. A great dish to bring to a festive gathering. Can easily be doubled for a larger crowd.
Ingredientgs

1 medium head cauliflower broken into florets 
1/ cup water
1 1/2 cups sour cream
1 cup cheddar cheese, grated
1/2 cup sweet red pepper, chopped
1/2 cup sweet green pepper, chopped
2/3 cup cornflakes, crushed
1 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon pepper
1/4 cup parmesan cheese, grated
14 teaspoon paprika

Directions

1. Cook cauliflower in boiling water for 5 minutes, until tender crisp. Drain.

2. Stir in sour cream, cheddar cheese, red and green peppers, crushed cornflakes, salt and pepper.

3. Pour into a 9 x 13" greased pan. Shake parmesan evenly over top.

4. Sprinkle with paprika.

5. Serves: 8

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2016/12/cheesy-cauliflower-bake.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

This is one of my favorite ways to eat potatoes. Mother made the best. Sometimes she would make a little cream sauce to mix them in - very yummy. Mom was a great cook.

The Best Buttery Parsley Potatoes

Baby red potatoes are the simple cook's dream side dish. They're creamy in texture. They cook quickly. You don't have to skin them. And they're easy to prepare no matter what your method. Roasting. Grilling. Smashing. And like here, with your basic quick boil in water. Boiled baby red potatoes get an infusion of butter and parsley to make this super simple side dish one of my all-time favorites for any meal.

SERVES: SERVES 6-8

Ingredients

1½ to 2 pounds small red potatoes
kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper
3 tablespoons butter, cut into slices
¼ cup chopped fresh Italian parsley

Instructions

1. Add the potatoes to a medium saucepan and cover with cold water by 2 inches. Bring to a boil and add 1 teaspoon of kosher salt.

2. Reduce to a rolling simmer and cook until the potatoes are fork tender and the skin is beginning to fall away from the potatoes, about 20 minutes. 3. Drain the water from the pan.

4. Quickly add the potatoes back to the saucepan with the butter and parsley, and season with kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper.

5. Give the potatoes a vigorous stir with a wooden spoon or shake with the lid on so the potatoes break up a bit.

6. Let sit on the still warm (but off) burner for 5-10 minutes and serve.

http://www.foodiecrush.com/buttery-parsley-potatoes/#

POTATO LEEK SOUP WITH ITALIAN SAUSAGE

A perfect weeknight winter soup filled with Italian sausage, leeks, potatoes, and carrots. A hearty and satisfying soup to keep you warm all winter long.

yield: 4-6 servings

INGREDIENTS:

1 lb Italian sausage, spicy or mild
1 tablespoon olive oil
1 lb leeks (white and light green parts only), chopped
2 medium carrots, chopped
2 garlic cloves, minced
1 cup dry (not sweet) white wine, see Notes
4-5 cups chicken or vegetable broth
1 lb Yukon or gold potatoes, chopped
1 bay leaf
2-3 sprigs fresh thyme, stems removed
Salt and pepper, to taste
1/2 cup milk or cream

DIRECTIONS:

1. In a large pot brown sausage over medium high heat until cooked all the way through, about 8-10 minutes. Transfer sausage to a paper towel lined plate and set aside.

2. Add olive oil, leeks, and carrots and season with salt and pepper. Cook over medium heat until softened, about 5-7 minutes.

3. Add garlic and cook for 1 minute more.

4. Add wine and bring to a boil. Simmer for 5 minutes until liquid is reduced by half.

5. Add the broth, potatoes, bay leaf, thyme, and more salt and pepper.

6. Bring to boil and cook until potatoes are fork tender, about 20 minutes.

7. Return the sausage to the pot and stir in the milk or cream.

8. Serve with crusty bread, or as desired.

9. Store leftovers in the fridge for up to 5 days. The soup is even better the next day!

NOTES: I used a Sauvignon Blanc. If you prefer to not cook with wine, omit Step 3 and increase broth to 5-6 cups.

http://www.completelydelicious.com/potato-leek-soup-with-italian-sausage/

One-Pot Brown Rice Pilaf with Chicken Sausage, Mushrooms, and Rosemary - Gluten-Free

One-Pot Brown Rice Pilaf with Chicken Sausage, Mushrooms, and Rosemary {Gluten-Free} is a fuss-free comforting fall meal that's perfect for entertaining with! And it's easy to double if you're feeding a crowd.

by Faith 
Prep time: 10 mins
Cook time: 50 mins
Total time: 1 hour
Yield: 4 servings

Ingredients
1 cup (180 g) long-grain brown rice
2 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil
12 oz (340 g) button mushrooms (brown or white), halved or quartered depending on size
1 medium onion, chopped
2 large cloves garlic, minced
1 lb (450 g) bulk chicken sausage (see Note)
2¼ cups (530 ml) Swanson® Organic Free Range Chicken Stock, divided
1½ teaspoons Worcestershire sauce (see Note)
1 teaspoon dried rosemary or 1 tablespoon minced fresh rosemary
½ teaspoon ground black pepper
¼ teaspoon salt (omit if your sausage is salted)
¼ cup chopped fresh flat-leaf parsley

Instructions

1. Rinse the rice in a sieve under cool running water and then soak it in lukewarm water for 15 minutes.

2. Meanwhile, add the oil to a medium-large pot over high heat.

3. Once hot, add the mushrooms, onion, garlic, sausage, and ½ cup chicken stock.

4. Cook uncovered until the sausage is browned, the mushrooms are tender, and the liquid is evaporated off, about 10 minutes, stirring occasionally.

5. Heat the remaining 1¾ cups chicken stock to a simmer and keep it warm.

6. Rinse and drain the rice and add it to the pot with the sausage.

7. Cook until it's toasted and smells nutty, about 3 minutes, stirring occasionally.

8. Add the Worcestershire sauce, rosemary, pepper, salt, and warm chicken stock; bring to a boil and then cover the pot, turn the heat down to very low, and cook until the water is absorbed and the rice is tender, about 30 to 35 minutes.

9. Turn the heat off and let the rice sit covered for 10 minutes before fluffing with a fork and mixing in the parsley.

10. Serve.

Notes: Chicken Sausage: If you can't find bulk sausage, you can buy raw sausage links and remove the sausage from the casings. You could also use turkey sausage.

Worcestershire Sauce: I use a gluten-free brand of Worcestershire.

Cooking Time for Rice: The rice may take longer to cook on a humid day.

http://www.anediblemosaic.com/one-pot-brown-rice-pilaf-with-chicken-sausage-mushrooms-and-rosemary/

Chicken and White Bean Soup

Servings 6

Ingredients

2 teaspoon oil, olive, extra-virgin
2 leek(s) white and light green parts only, cut into 1/4-inch rounds
1 tablespoon sage, fresh chopped
28 ounce(s) broth, chicken, less sodium or 2 14-ounce cans
2 cup(s) water
15 ounce(s) beans, cannellini rinsed
2 pounds chicken, precooked rotisserie, no skin
skin discarded, meat removed from bones and shredded (4 cups)

Instructions

1. Heat oil in a Dutch oven over medium-high heat. Add leeks and cook, stirring often, until soft, about 3 minutes.

2. Stir in sage and continue cooking until aromatic, about 30 seconds. Stir in broth and water, increase heat to high, cover and bring to a boil.

3. Add beans and chicken and cook, uncovered, stirring occasionally, until heated through, about 3 minutes. Serve hot.

Nutrition Details: per serving- Calories 199, Fat 4g, Cholesterol 48mg, Sodium 345mg, Saturated Fat 1g, Protein 22g, Fiber 2g, Carbohydrates 10g

TAGS: Gluten-Free, Diabetes Friendly, GERD, Heart

http://www.everydayhealth.com/recipes/chicken--white-bean-soup/

Chef John's Minestrone Soup

Recipe by Chef John
1 h 45m
6 [email protected] cals/serv

Ingredients

2 tablespoons olive oil
3 ounces chopped pancetta
1 onion, diced
1 cup diced celery
4 cloves garlic, minced
4 cups chicken broth
2 cups water, plus more as needed
1 (28 ounce) can plum tomatoes, crushed fine
1 cup cranberry beans, shelled
2 cups chopped cabbage, or more to taste
1 (15 ounce) can garbanzo beans, drained
1 teaspoon red pepper flakes, or to taste
1 teaspoon Italian seasoning
2 teaspoons salt
1 bunch Swiss chard, chopped
2/3 cup ditalini pasta
salt and ground black pepper
1/4 cup extra virgin olive oil, for drizzling
1/4 cup finely grated Parmigiano-Reggiano cheese
1/4 cup chopped fresh Italian flat-leaf parsley

Directions

1. Heat 2 tablespoons olive oil in large stock pot over medium-high heat.

2. Add pancetta; cook and stir until it begins to brown, 2 to 3 minutes.

3. Stir in onions and celery; cook and stir until onions start to turn translucent, about 3 minutes.

4. Stir in minced garlic and cook for another minute.

5. Pour chicken broth, water, and plum tomatoes into the pancetta and onion mixture. Bring to a simmer.

6. Stir cranberry beans, cabbage, garbanzo beans, red pepper flakes, Italian seasoning, and 2 teaspoons salt into broth mixture. Bring to a simmer and cook until cranberry beans are tender, adding more water as needed if the soup becomes too thick, about 45 minutes.

7. Stir in Swiss chard and simmer until softened, about 15 minutes. Season with salt and black pepper to taste.

8. Stir in pasta and increase heat to medium-high and simmer until pasta is tender, about 15 minutes.

9. Ladle into bowls and top with extra virgin olive oil, Parmigiano-Reggiano cheese, and Italian parsley.

Footnotes: Aluminum foil helps keep food moist, ensures it cooks evenly, keeps leftovers fresh, and makes clean-up easy.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/223044/chef-johns-minestrone-soup/?prop26=dailydish&prop25=106834&prop27=2016-12-07&did=106834-20161207

Sorry I am so late getting these posted.

It is 22° right now heading to a low of 17°. We are moving into a stretch of really cold weather with wind chill temps in the single digits. It's going to be really cold for the next week or so - we may even have some snow. I keep thinking - each cold day brings us that much closer to spring. Lol --- Sam


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

EJS said:


> Quick question. Do the dryer balls you make help cut down on static as well?
> 
> Evelyn


Static is caused by over drying and low humidity. If my clothes are still slightly damp when I take them out of the dryer I don't have a problem. If they are good and dry I get some static. I use the dryer balls and white vinegar in the rinse cycle. I haven't used fabric softener in any form for several years.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Well then, Happy Half Birthday instead!


Or Happy Un-Birthday! LOL!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Gage is being a beligerant little demon tonight. He will find out his actions have a reaction tomorrow. So angry.????
> 
> Games will be gone tomorrow.


Not good. Hope tomorrow is better.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you but my birthday is 4th of July, that's why the rose bush means so much!


I see that now!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Oops thank you just saw your next post lol!


 :sm09:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we look forward to seeing you anytime you have a free minute. great that you are knitting socks for your dad. does he live with you? --- sam



Leigh09 said:


> Thank you - seems like a very nice group- still working (accountant) so time is always hard to find this time of year. Only a few more years. I have been working on socks for my father. He has Parkinson's and is always cold. Thought the mittens were so cute with the color differences. Thanks for the warm welcome.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> For those looking for an easy mitten pattern, this came in my email today.
> 
> http://tincanknits.com/pattern-TCK-theworldssimplestmittens.html
> 
> Tin can knits has quite a few free patterns, any I've tried were easy & turned out well. I've made the pine tree hat several times & the antler hat.


Thanks for the link


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'd forgotten how cute he is - how exciting for you and gage. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Can't wait to see this face again.❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely kaye - great color. who did you knit it for? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Got the light and up blocked and tassels attached, so it's ready to go in yhe mail.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

meant to ask - how is marla? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Got the light and up blocked and tassels attached, so it's ready to go in yhe mail.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Mmmm haven't made parsley potatoes in a long time. 

I'm not looking forward to the cold that's coming our way either. Hand is very painful. Got DHs hair cut when he came home from work this afternoon. I had been working on Christmas cards all afternoon so my hands got loosened up a little. Can't figure out why so bad on the morning, better by mid afternoon, then worse again. Of course it's my right. And the wrist I broke years ago when I fell on ice in the driveway. Dr told me then arthritis would set in. The only time in all these years that it has bothered me was once when a tornado went through the next town over. This week it hasn't stopped. I haven't knit a stitch since Sunday or Monday. We went to the library I knit at this evening and learned an origami star that you can use for an ornament with a photo in the center. Last week we learned the crane but I forgot how! Way passed bedtime for me and you too Sam! Goodnight everyone.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that looks like so much fun. the cakes look wonderful. what was the building in the first picture with the six bladed fan on top? i would love going to a christmas market like that. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Husband Had a couple of friends visiting today . Sons were going were going across the Pennines to Manchester so I decided to go with them just for the run out . There was a very large Christmas market there so I went wandering round
> Couldn't work in a cake or chocolate shop I would end up eating all the goods ????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is lovely kaye - great color. who did you knit it for? --- sam


My BFF's favorite color is green so that's why I picked it, but I fell in love with it too. So it's my BFF's Christmas gift along with a chunky sweater I knit her earlier this year.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute melody. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Finished a hat to go with the sweater☺


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> meant to ask - how is marla? --- sam


She's gotten rid of the sore throat but has a head cold, hopefully she'll be over it by Friday as we have so much to do that day, but until then, I've ordered her to STAY home. lol So Christopher has her car since his truck is having issues, but Friday should be warmer so he can walk to and from work if need be, then Sunday he can work on the truck, hopefully, he thinks it's the fuel filter or pump. Keeping fingers crossed that it's just the filter, much cheaper fix.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a lovely rose fan - does it smell good? --- sam



Fan said:


> Today's rose is 4th of July, but quite Christmassy colourwise too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

spinning? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> LOL! they are pricey.
> I did 48 minutes of spinning with Donna today, we picked a hard one, the scenery was Ozark Mountains in to Missouri, really pretty, but really pooped now. Got the sidewalk, walkway, and driveway shoveled and ice melt put down, we only had an inch at the very most, so not bad.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, Christopher said that the job at Kelly Bean is a pain in the butt, mainly because it's been so long since he's done manual labour, lol, and it's cold in the warehouse, he's catching a cold, but I loaded him up with Zicam, cold tea, sambuca tabs, and cold meds. lol
Update on Neice, she's going to Arizona, has a friend that lives there that is going to come up to Cheyenne and pick her up and take her back. I've been praying hard that she'd do whatever was best for her, so hopefully, this will be a good/positive move for her and she'll do great there. Fingers and toes are crossed double.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> spinning? --- sam


It's a spin cycle, that works on tension as well as speed. Tension 1-5 and speeds 1-5, here's a link that describes it better. 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=3&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwj766yG9uPQAhXLOiYKHX6IDjAQFghfMAI&url=https%3A%2F%2Fen.wikipedia.org%2Fwiki%2FIndoor_cycling&usg=AFQjCNGZ4VQM94w4iCK0TIh5XWLQ0AjjdA&sig2=7ZO0rwC9TZPPl5Hmcwsing


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think they both look great - i suppose ewoks celebrate christmas and they need a santa too. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> They look cute Mel . I've just finished the last of my ornaments . I put a little snowman head one and the other was supposed to be a mini Santa but it looks like an ewok in a Santa suit . If I meant to make a stars wars ornament I would have failed miserably :sm09:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm heading to bed, have a good afternoon/evening/night everyone. 
Sweet dreams and a wonderful tomorrow.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and i complain about our temperatures? that is cold. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I was out opening gates for DH to feed DSs cows???? I should have dressed warmer, it's -29C/-20F was just about froze when I got in.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, what a wonderful place to visit. Glad you got to visit.
> Mel, cute hat.
> Kaye, brrrr, impressed you'd walk to the gym in that weather.
> Maya and I had lovely 55 min. walk, sunny, no wind 55F. Got 3 recipes and 1 knitting pattern printed out, put in plastic protectors and put in folder to take to Napa. The naprosyn helped me sleep well and I feel tons better. Was beginning to feel older than dirt.


Glad the naprosyn worked and you feel better


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wow - that is a lot of damage. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Thought people might be interested to see this photo of road damage near Cheviot- one of the areas badly affected by the 7.8 Earthquake three weeks (rising four) ago. My brother Alexander, who is a very keen cyclist trecked out there from Christchurch a day ago. He wrote that on one descent the damage had created a sort of staircase, and one had to be very careful riding down it.
> There is one settlement of 8 people that has a two kilometre stretch of road, but no outside access, North or south, even now. I will have a look and see if I can find a photo of the sort of Landslides they have to contend with.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i take it that the pennines are mountains. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Not close by our standards Bonnie I live in north east England very north and Manchester is north west , the other side of the country and a bit more south than me . But if you look at a map of the U.K. The top part of England is not that wide so travel wise across the Pennines it takes us just over 2 hours to get there


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> But with that, Sonja, is it quite heavy traffic?


No if the traffic is good it takes just over 2 hours , heavy traffic and it takes longer . Very rare I go to Manchester much prefer the Lake District if we travel westwards


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds yummy kathy - thanks for sharing. --- sam



gottastch said:


> Lovely, lovely flowers, thank you. Blustery and finally cold here...still no snow!
> 
> Glad your pup is back where he belongs, Mel. Gage will be sooooo happy!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy birthday gwen - i hope you have a good day today - are you doing anythng special for your birthday? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> LOL...the trials and tribulations of owning a furbaby. Gracie pulled a doozy tonight too; actually 2 doozies! She didn't want Molly (lab/beagle mix) drinking from the water bowl so she went and picked it up dumping a full bowl all across the kitchen. Then DH and DD gave me early b-day presents tonight since both leave early in morning. DH gave me a new neck pillow since dear dogs ate my other one. Had it sitting next to me on sofa and Gracie grabbed it managing to rip a hole in the cover within 1/2 hour of getting it. Stupid pup. I can mend it at least. DH also gave me another storage ottoman ; which I knew about since I told him about it being on sale at Home Depot. Youngest DD/Hannah put a beautiful sweater/pullover and necklace inside it from her. Also a box of Ferrero Rocher/Fine Hazelnut Chocolates which I'm sharing. Also got a birthday call from Julie as it is already my b-day there which was really nice; love talking to Julie.
> 
> Made a trip to Dollar Tree (store where everything is $1) and stocked up on wrapping paper. I usually get generic patterns or colors so I can use it year round. Also picked up some candies/snacks to go with oldest DGS's Christmas gift. I'm making a box with the goodies and some books I purchased for him.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

your heat sounds heavenly. perfect weather. --- sam



nicho said:


> I've just been outside to water the parched garden. Already had a succession of hot days here, and the few storms we have had have done nothing to wet the soil. Supposed to reach 37 Celsius (98.6F) today and already very hot. Not good that the a/c is not working! Amazing to read the bitterly cold temps you have in northern hemisphere. DD (working at a lodge near Squamish BC) has been posting some magnificent shots of the mountains around Squamish now that the rain has stopped and the sun is out, but the temps are ridiculous (well, for us Aussies!) Wish I could share with you. Normally I can copy her facebook photos no problem, but not now. Must be her new Canadian phone. Anyway, I am off to start my Christmas cards. Hope I manage to get them in the post in time to be delivered before Christmas! See you later.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY GWEN hope you have a wonderful fantastic day ????????????????????????


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is a lovely rose fan - does it smell good? --- sam


Yes Sam it has a nice fragrance but not as strong as some of the others, the other ones in my lounge today are very fragrant. 
Yummy looking recipes you have posted today.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL...the trials and tribulations of owning a furbaby. Gracie pulled a doozy tonight too; actually 2 doozies! She didn't want Molly (lab/beagle mix) drinking from the water bowl so she went and picked it up dumping a full bowl all across the kitchen. Then DH and DD gave me early b-day presents tonight since both leave early in morning. DH gave me a new neck pillow since dear dogs ate my other one. Had it sitting next to me on sofa and Gracie grabbed it managing to rip a hole in the cover within 1/2 hour of getting it. Stupid pup. I can mend it at least. DH also gave me another storage ottoman ; which I knew about since I told him about it being on sale at Home Depot. Youngest DD/Hannah put a beautiful sweater/pullover and necklace inside it from her. Also a box of Ferrero Rocher/Fine Hazelnut Chocolates which I'm sharing. Also got a birthday call from Julie as it is already my b-day there which was really nice; love talking to Julie.
> 
> Made a trip to Dollar Tree (store where everything is $1) and stocked up on wrapping paper. I usually get generic patterns or colors so I can use it year round. Also picked up some candies/snacks to go with oldest DGS's Christmas gift. I'm making a box with the goodies and some books I purchased for him.


Ferrero Roche chocolates and you are sharing I'll just get my coat


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Happy Birthday to you dear Gwen have a wonderful day. ????????????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Leigh09 said:


> Yes, I started to knit about 2 years ago- so thankful for u-tube- I did take a class to make socks and seem to be stuck on those - would like to try the mittens. I live in Oconomowoc - when our children were younger we lived in Brookfield also (great school district). I am going to retire in a couple of years and will have time then to knit and quilt as I like both (when I can find time). I know I will not be able to keep up with all the posts but again want to thank everyone for the nice welcome.


Welcome Leigh I too have only been knitting for a couple of years or should I say 3 years now I think and I love knitting . Learn quilting is on my to do list for 2017 
You don't have to keep up just pop in when you can


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Making dryer balls tonight and enjoying this little guy.


He's a cutie Mary hope you got plenty of cuddle time


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Love them, Sonja.


Thank you Liz think it's now time to get back to some proper knitting as its been nearly 2 weeks since I finished my last project , just can't decide what it is I want to do maybe today something will jump out and hit me over the head shouting knit me knit me ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Happy Birthday to you dear Gwen have a wonderful day. ????????????


Morning / evening Fan 
Hope you are having a nice evening , here it's still pitch black but not cold out


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you use them in the dryer instead of softner. they really do the trick. --- sam



Leigh09 said:


> He is so cute - miss having little ones around - can you tell me what dryer balls are for?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well thank you Sam! Here I am back up at 2:00 in the morning. Went to bed around 11ish and never did fall asleep so now I'm up and just drank a mug of warm milk w/sugar & nutmeg. Silly me drank a diet coke with dinner and I'm sure that is what has me still awake. Any-who, I decided to just pop in. I think you are the only one besides myself here.


thewren said:


> happy birthday gwen - i hope you have a good day today - are you doing anythng special for your birthday? --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And thank you Sonja! Thought now one else but Sam & I were here. Good to "see" you !


Swedenme said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY GWEN hope you have a wonderful fantastic day ????????????????????????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I hope to and thank you Fan. Oldest DD is going to stop by sometime this morning; of course not now at silly o'clock. I think I'll try my hand at making myself an ice cream cake for my birthday. Goodness knows I've got several cake mixes in the pantry and have decided to give myself the ice cream attachment I got (and said I was going to give to DH for anniversary) and give it a try. Figured I'd be the one using it to make him ice cream so why not just gift it to myself...right?


Fan said:


> Happy Birthday to you dear Gwen have a wonderful day. ????????????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm about ready to call it a day. sending tons of healing energy to take soreness form hands. my hands get stiff if they get too cold. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Mmmm haven't made parsley potatoes in a long time.
> 
> I'm not looking forward to the cold that's coming our way either. Hand is very painful. Got DHs hair cut when he came home from work this afternoon. I had been working on Christmas cards all afternoon so my hands got loosened up a little. Can't figure out why so bad on the morning, better by mid afternoon, then worse again. Of course it's my right. And the wrist I broke years ago when I fell on ice in the driveway. Dr told me then arthritis would set in. The only time in all these years that it has bothered me was once when a tornado went through the next town over. This week it hasn't stopped. I haven't knit a stitch since Sunday or Monday. We went to the library I knit at this evening and learned an origami star that you can use for an ornament with a photo in the center. Last week we learned the crane but I forgot how! Way passed bedtime for me and you too Sam! Goodnight everyone.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sleep well then Sam. Hope your hands don't get stiff and bother you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wow - i loved riding my bike - there were so many bike trails in seattle - you could ride all over the place. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> It's a spin cycle, that works on tension as well as speed. Tension 1-5 and speeds 1-5, here's a link that describes it better.
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=3&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwj766yG9uPQAhXLOiYKHX6IDjAQFghfMAI&url=https%3A%2F%2Fen.wikipedia.org%2Fwiki%2FIndoor_cycling&usg=AFQjCNGZ4VQM94w4iCK0TIh5XWLQ0AjjdA&sig2=7ZO0rwC9TZPPl5Hmcwsing


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

anxious to hear how the ice cream attachment works. i love homemade ice cream. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I hope to and thank you Fan. Oldest DD is going to stop by sometime this morning; of course not now at silly o'clock. I think I'll try my hand at making myself an ice cream cake for my birthday. Goodness knows I've got several cake mixes in the pantry and have decided to give myself the ice cream attachment I got (and said I was going to give to DH for anniversary) and give it a try. Figured I'd be the one using it to make him ice cream so why not just gift it to myself...right?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it would help if i was sleepy - but i really should go to bed. --- sam


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Morning / evening Fan
> Hope you are having a nice evening , here it's still pitch black but not cold out


It's 8,30pm Thursday evening here, I'm watching Last of the summer wine, always good for a giggle.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Things are pretty good, thanks- I have realised the pain in my hip is no where near as bad as the Sciatica I suffered for years in my late thirties, through forties- I am making myself use my exercycle more- I did a good 5 minutes I think it was before I sat down here- It is early morning and I must go lie down again. Have to stay home today, tomorrow I hope to get my new phone fixed- the old SIM card has got stuck in the old phone- love technology until it fails!
> Glad you have enjoyed your days off!


Exercycle sound like a great idea to keep things moving. Still no word on when it could be likely to have hip surgery?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Yay! Deuce! That should help you and Gage feel better, Melody. Great news.


 :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> that looks like so much fun. the cakes look wonderful. what was the building in the first picture with the six bladed fan on top? i would love going to a christmas market like that. --- sam


The building is a wonderful lit up Christmas structure part of the German market square here is a better picture

The Pennines are more hills than mountains beautiful place to go hill climbing / walking also called the backbone of England as the start near the bottom of England and go right through the middle right up to us


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Husband Had a couple of friends visiting today . Sons were going were going across the Pennines to Manchester so I decided to go with them just for the run out . There was a very large Christmas market there so I went wandering round
> Couldn't work in a cake or chocolate shop I would end up eating all the goods ????


Me either. LOL. I would have great fun there. Love the Christmas stall/shop. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> They look cute Mel . I've just finished the last of my ornaments . I put a little snowman head one and the other was supposed to be a mini Santa but it looks like an ewok in a Santa suit . If I meant to make a stars wars ornament I would have failed miserably :sm09:


Cute and it looks like a Santa to me..... :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've never ever had an Oreo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Candy Cane one or ordinary- I don't know if they are imported or not!


We get Oreos here (not candy cane ones though) they are really yummo.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

thewren said:


> your heat sounds heavenly. perfect weather. --- sam


I know you would love it, but too hot for me!


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Gwen, have a wonderful day for your birthday. Best wishes and lots of birthday hugs {{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Husband Had a couple of friends visiting today . Sons were going were going across the Pennines to Manchester so I decided to go with them just for the run out . There was a very large Christmas market there so I went wandering round
> Couldn't work in a cake or chocolate shop I would end up eating all the goods ????


Good to have a fun day out. Did you buy anything at the market?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was out opening gates for DH to feed DSs cows???? I should have dressed warmer, it's -29C/-20F was just about froze when I got in.


 :sm06: And I am complaining that tomorrow is going to be 17C in our Summer.!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh, Happy Birthday Gwen! I hope you have a wonderful day. :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've never ever had an Oreo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Candy Cane one or ordinary- I don't know if they are imported or not!


We are now getting Oreos over here- and often they have been 1/2 price making them very reasonable. In fact i have an open packet on the table (David must have opened it today for some workers).


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> it would help if i was sleepy - but i really should go to bed. --- sam


Hi everyone that's still up or perhaps you are sleeping now. I should be in bed too and was but woke up and couldn't get back to sleep even with taking magnesium. Now I'm up drinking Albas Tea that Julie told me about. It is really lovely and soothing. Sick for one day feeling lousy but now not bad. It's this miserable cold that's going around. Managed to knock out the sore throat but think I'm still getting the rest of the cold. Oh well, not surprised as everyone in the family has had it and living with DH who's had it for 2 wks. Almost escaped.

Finally felt like knitting again. I am trying to break bad knitting habits that I'm not aware of normally, but saw that lady talking on KP about poking her fingers when knitting until they hurt. Well, I catch myself doing that too, so after years, I am trying to break that habit. Also trying to learn how to knit without putting pressure on the thumb. I'm finding I don't really need to use my thumb as much as I do and it was really getting sore with the chunky yarn I am using for the mermaid blanket.

Looking up the weather for Panama, Central America, as we will be going there for DH's work for a short time. It looks like the weather should be good then and hoping it won't be hurricane time. Looks like it won't be their hurricane time and instead will be their dry weather and summer weather. Will have to wear winter coats there but summer clothes while there. We have done a lot of traveling, but never south of the border.

Way behind on here, but hoping all those not feeling well are better.

I'll try and post a photo of the Mermaid Blanket. It is coming along slowly but I am learning to knit with the chunky and picking up speed. Sure hope DGD loves it. I think she will but it is a little heavy. Oh well, not for walking around in, so just for crawling into and lying there should be fine.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> It's 8,30pm Thursday evening here, I'm watching Last of the summer wine, always good for a giggle.


I'll have to see if I can get that online.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought people might be interested to see this photo of road damage near Cheviot- one of the areas badly affected by the 7.8 Earthquake three weeks (rising four) ago. My brother Alexander, who is a very keen cyclist trecked out there from Christchurch a day ago. He wrote that on one descent the damage had created a sort of staircase, and one had to be very careful riding down it.
> There is one settlement of 8 people that has a two kilometre stretch of road, but no outside access, North or south, even now. I will have a look and see if I can find a photo of the sort of Landslides they have to contend with.


Golly, that looks nasty! :sm06:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gwen, Wishing you a very Happy Birthday and hoping it will be the Best Ever.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

For some reason I am exhausted today. fell asleep late afternoon while Elizabeth was asleep. Heard the front door open and thought He's not meant to be here- he is in Sydney. Woke up a bit more and realised that I wasn't at home. And it wasn't David but Brett (mind you thye don't usually come in that door which probably confused my sleeping brain).
For some reason some of the power point the electrician put in haven't been connected up. Usually we check before using ones we don't normally use. But yesterday David moved a freezer- and forgot to check which I discovered when I went to it today. Fortunately only a small one.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Here is the Mermaid Blanket that I am behind on and is forcing me to improve the way I knit.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

nicho said:


> I've just been outside to water the parched garden. Already had a succession of hot days here, and the few storms we have had have done nothing to wet the soil. Supposed to reach 37 Celsius (98.6F) today and already very hot. Not good that the a/c is not working! Amazing to read the bitterly cold temps you have in northern hemisphere. DD (working at a lodge near Squamish BC) has been posting some magnificent shots of the mountains around Squamish now that the rain has stopped and the sun is out, but the temps are ridiculous (well, for us Aussies!) Wish I could share with you. Normally I can copy her facebook photos no problem, but not now. Must be her new Canadian phone. Anyway, I am off to start my Christmas cards. Hope I manage to get them in the post in time to be delivered before Christmas! See you later.


Crazy temperatures all round for sure. 37c without A/C isnt the best either. You are sounding brighter, hoping your pain has settled a lot.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL...the trials and tribulations of owning a furbaby. Gracie pulled a doozy tonight too; actually 2 doozies! She didn't want Molly (lab/beagle mix) drinking from the water bowl so she went and picked it up dumping a full bowl all across the kitchen. Then DH and DD gave me early b-day presents tonight since both leave early in morning. DH gave me a new neck pillow since dear dogs ate my other one. Had it sitting next to me on sofa and Gracie grabbed it managing to rip a hole in the cover within 1/2 hour of getting it. Stupid pup. I can mend it at least. DH also gave me another storage ottoman ; which I knew about since I told him about it being on sale at Home Depot. Youngest DD/Hannah put a beautiful sweater/pullover and necklace inside it from her. Also a box of Ferrero Rocher/Fine Hazelnut Chocolates which I'm sharing. Also got a birthday call from Julie as it is already my b-day there which was really nice; love talking to Julie.
> 
> Made a trip to Dollar Tree (store where everything is $1) and stocked up on wrapping paper. I usually get generic patterns or colors so I can use it year round. Also picked up some candies/snacks to go with oldest DGS's Christmas gift. I'm making a box with the goodies and some books I purchased for him.


Happy Birthday Gwen-so are you getting to sleep in tomorrow? Or did you this morning which it may be by now. The dogs ceary like your neck pillows. So Gracie is currently not in your good books I guess. But like kids misbehaving doesn't stop you loving them- even if you just want them to go away for a while!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> For some reason I am exhausted today. fell asleep late afternoon while Elizabeth was asleep. Heard the front door open and thought He's not meant to be here- he is in Sydney. Woke up a bit more and realised that I wasn't at home. And it wasn't David but Brett (mind you thye don't usually come in that door which probably confused my sleeping brain).
> For some reason some of the power point the electrician put in haven't been connected up. Usually we check before using ones we don't normally use. But yesterday David moved a freezer- and forgot to check which I discovered when I went to it today. Fortunately only a small one.


Not surprised you are tired, but do hope you don't come down with what Elizabeth had. Strange feeling and shocking too when you know someone shouldn't be home and at a different home than expected. Must look to see how Elizabeth is doing. Wondering if the power point is an alarm system since you mentioned doors?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> Making dryer balls tonight and enjoying this little guy.


Aaww. Cute. :sm11:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

EJS said:


> I sometimes wonder why people dress up if they are not in the mood to be the character. We had fun looking at all the crafts, listening to the music, seeing the lights. Not to mention enjoyed the walk. DD and her SO went with us and that was extra special.
> 
> I am finished with all my gift projects. I can sit back now and just crochet for fun.


Those are wonderful!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> I've just been outside to water the parched garden. Already had a succession of hot days here, and the few storms we have had have done nothing to wet the soil. Supposed to reach 37 Celsius (98.6F) today and already very hot. Not good that the a/c is not working! Amazing to read the bitterly cold temps you have in northern hemisphere. DD (working at a lodge near Squamish BC) has been posting some magnificent shots of the mountains around Squamish now that the rain has stopped and the sun is out, but the temps are ridiculous (well, for us Aussies!) Wish I could share with you. Normally I can copy her facebook photos no problem, but not now. Must be her new Canadian phone. Anyway, I am off to start my Christmas cards. Hope I manage to get them in the post in time to be delivered before Christmas! See you later.


We've not really any hot weather yet- had a light cardigan on all day. Had an occasional almost hot day. So so far have enjoyed summer (including late spring in this as we usually get hot weather in November as well). Out highest temp this month is 32.2. 3 over 30 in November with highest 36.1. And not much coming either ( 3 days over 30 Sunday-Tuesday, but one is only 30 and highest is 34).
Usually it is us hotter than you. Not complaining mind you


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns Gwen!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

EJS said:


> Would you share the recipe? I used to have one but I keep misplacing it. Have not found it yet this year---lol
> 
> The girls seem to be happy with their tails. I have yet to send the others off to DGD1 and DD1. It gets pretty cold at their house in northern Indiana and DD said she wanted one too so that is why I did 4.


Your Mermaid Blankets are wonderful. You sure must be a fast knitter with 4 of them. Wow, I'm impressed.

What pattern did you use?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow, those of you in parts of Australia are starting to get really hot weather. Bonnie has been ahead of us with the unbearable cold weather. We seldom get as cold as she does and it would be rare indeed. Cold weather and lots of snow will be heading this way soon according to storms that are developing with up to 2 feet of snow in places. Hmmmm, glad I don't have to drive in it normally.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No if the traffic is good it takes just over 2 hours , heavy traffic and it takes longer . Very rare I go to Manchester much prefer the Lake District if we travel westwards


I must say my preference would be the Lake District as well!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, Christopher said that the job at Kelly Bean is a pain in the butt, mainly because it's been so long since he's done manual labour, lol, and it's cold in the warehouse, he's catching a cold, but I loaded him up with Zicam, cold tea, sambuca tabs, and cold meds. lol
> Update on Neice, she's going to Arizona, has a friend that lives there that is going to come up to Cheyenne and pick her up and take her back. I've been praying hard that she'd do whatever was best for her, so hopefully, this will be a good/positive move for her and she'll do great there. Fingers and toes are crossed double.


I have mine crossed for a good outcome for her too.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Ferrero Roche chocolates and you are sharing I'll just get my coat


And they are pretty much the only chocolates that I cant take to. Not sure why. Just dont like them. So you can have my share LOL


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> We get Oreos here (not candy cane ones though) they are really yummo.


I don't mind them but don't find them anything special.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

My internet keeps dropping out. What a pain.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I don't mind them but don't find them anything special.


How is Elizabeth today? Improving I hope.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> If you never seen one, Gwen, what is a lass to do??????????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Just as well, Julie, as my personal experience is that, once you start eating Oreos, it is very hard to stop!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought people might be interested to see this photo of road damage near Cheviot- one of the areas badly affected by the 7.8 Earthquake three weeks (rising four) ago. My brother Alexander, who is a very keen cyclist trecked out there from Christchurch a day ago. He wrote that on one descent the damage had created a sort of staircase, and one had to be very careful riding down it.
> There is one settlement of 8 people that has a two kilometre stretch of road, but no outside access, North or south, even now. I will have a look and see if I can find a photo of the sort of Landslides they have to contend with.


That looks terrible, Julie. What a thing to go through.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh my, yes, you need to be bundled up good. I just walked a block to the store, I have a nice warm coat, cowl, gloves, earmuffs. lol They changed the high today to 12f instead of 15f. They are saying with windchill tonight it will be in the negative 20's-30's, I sure hope they are wrong.


Brrr!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> I only like the original or original double stuff ones.


A purist! Me, too, kayeJo!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought people might be interested to see this photo of road damage near Cheviot- one of the areas badly affected by the 7.8 Earthquake three weeks (rising four) ago. My brother Alexander, who is a very keen cyclist trecked out there from Christchurch a day ago. He wrote that on one descent the damage had created a sort of staircase, and one had to be very careful riding down it.
> There is one settlement of 8 people that has a two kilometre stretch of road, but no outside access, North or south, even now. I will have a look and see if I can find a photo of the sort of Landslides they have to contend with.


How awful. Sure hope the people on those roads at the time are ok. That was such a strong earthquake. Must be terrible for those with no access. I imagine he had to turn back at the landslide. He must be quite a cyclist to maneuver that road.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

pacer said:


> Making dryer balls tonight and enjoying this little guy.


Adorable!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> I don't mind them but don't find them anything special.


We had a special way of eating them. You split them, scrape the insides off with your teeth and eat and then dunk the cookie part. Variation was to dunk the whole thing. Don't eat them now, but dunking was the best when I did. See them fried at the Fairs. Can't imagine how many calories in those. Don't know if they are in a batter or just fried as they are. Don't try them dunked if you haven't though and you can imagine why. Right past the lips ???? and onto the hips.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I saw something about someone thinking we were the political Tea ☕ Party. When I told my friend that I was on the knitting Tea ☕ Party, she about fell off her seat with her jaw wide open. I had to quickly explain.

Lovely tea party table Darowil.

Ok, feeling a little tired and achy. Time to see if I can get some sleep ????.

SAm, hope you can stay away from anyone with this cold. At least you can't get it from us. Thank goodness.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> My internet keeps dropping out. What a pain.


Hope they get it fixed soon.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Wow, Evelyn, You got a lot of bang out of $30 ! Good job and , yes, very productive day!



EJS said:


> As this Wednesday winds down I find myself in my chair with my feet up. Got a call around 8 this morning asking if I wanted to go shopping. Marvin was in town and offered to take me to get yarn as he knows I can always use some. The store he had in mind was not open yet so he had me take him home and let me keep the truck. He gave me $30 (this is my Christmas gift from him) to spend as I like. So off to shop I went. Found some yarn to make my little man a shark blanket since he didn't want a mermaid tail. I also splurged on some of the scrubby yarn to try. So with the money left I was able to get 2 pair of pants and 2 long sleeve shirts. I am in desperate need of the clothing as I have lost so much weight everything just hangs on me. Felt good to get something that will fit better.
> I too went to Dollar Tree for wrapping paper. Great minds think alike huh Gwen?
> Stopped in for some Chinese takeout on the way home. Hibachi Chicken is my usual go to. Was too tired to even scan the menu for something new to try.
> Wrapped all the gifts I have been hiding around here. Got packages ready to mail tomorrow. Very productive day
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> How is Elizabeth today? Improving I hope.


Think the grizzles today are largely becuase she has got used to lots of attention. And she did have here Measles/Mumps/German measles vaccination yesterday. Though Panadol didn't settle her. Nothing major though and no vomiting for a few days. Other times she was an absolute delight.
It was our KP meeting today so went for the end and to join some for lunch. The little restaurant we go to has always had a high chair for her. But today they bought out a plate, cup , spoon and fork in plastic for her. Though she makes a real mess they really seem to like her coming in.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Just as well, Julie, as my personal experience is that, once you start eating Oreos, it is very hard to stop!


Wellthe talk of Oreos forced me to eat the open pack David left on my table (well only half! so far). Sweet Vanilla cream, nicer than the chocolate ones as I'm not found of this type of chocolate biscuits. Now give me one dipped in chocolate and I am almost certain to love it!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I hope you are feeling better, Daralene. Panama sounds wonderful! I have always wanted to go through the canal. You will have fun!



Cashmeregma said:


> Hi everyone that's still up or perhaps you are sleeping now. I should be in bed too and was but woke up and couldn't get back to sleep even with taking magnesium. Now I'm up drinking Albas Tea that Julie told me about. It is really lovely and soothing. Sick for one day feeling lousy but now not bad. It's this miserable cold that's going around. Managed to knock out the sore throat but think I'm still getting the rest of the cold. Oh well, not surprised as everyone in the family has had it and living with DH who's had it for 2 wks. Almost escaped.
> 
> Finally felt like knitting again. I am trying to break bad knitting habits that I'm not aware of normally, but saw that lady talking on KP about poking her fingers when knitting until they hurt. Well, I catch myself doing that too, so after years, I am trying to break that habit. Also trying to learn how to knit without putting pressure on the thumb. I'm finding I don't really need to use my thumb as much as I do and it was really getting sore with the chunky yarn I am using for the mermaid blanket.
> 
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Think the grizzles today are largely becuase she has got used to lots of attention. And she did have here Measles/Mumps/German measles vaccination yesterday. Though Panadol didn't settle her. Nothing major though and no vomiting for a few days. Other times she was an absolute delight.
> It was our KP meeting today so went for the end and to join some for lunch. The little restaurant we go to has always had a high chair for her. But today they bought out a plate, cup , spoon and fork in plastic for her. Though she makes a real mess they really seem to like her coming in.


Aaw that is nice of them to do that for her. Yes she probably is just grizzly from the vaccination. Are Vikki and Brett better?


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Cashmeregma said:


> Here is the Mermaid Blanket that I am behind on and is forcing me to improve the way I knit.


Beautiful! And perfect yarn for it!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

HAPPY, HAPPY BIRTHDAY GWEN!!! Diva for the day! ☆☆☆☆ Have a wonderful day.

And I can't wait to hear how the ice cream attachment works! Hugs! -april


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Aaw that is nice of them to do that for her. Yes she probably is just grizzly from the vaccination. Are Vikki and Brett better?


Both worked all day.

And now off to bed.Having spoilt a reasonable day of eating with the jolly Oreos. It's not my fault. David left the open packet ehre and you started talking about them so what was I to do? Use some will power maybe and not have one in the first place. Much easier for me to resist the first then the 2nd, 3rd...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> And they are pretty much the only chocolates that I cant take to. Not sure why. Just dont like them. So you can have my share LOL


And mine! I don't like them (Ferera Roche .... sp?) because I don't like nuts.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Both worked all day.
> 
> And now off to bed.Having spoilt a reasonable day of eating with the jolly Oreos. It's not my fault. David left the open packet ehre and you started talking about them so what was I to do? Use some will power maybe and not have one in the first place. Much easier for me to resist the first then the 2nd, 3rd...


LOL. Sleep well.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Still feeling under the weather and it's starting to get me down...I don't do with this being ill lark. Need to get a grip and get on with it, but I just feel so weak...and I don't like it! Anyway, moan over, I know there are a lot worse off than me and "This too will pass" ..to quote my gran again, although she could contradict it with, "What's for you will not go by you!"


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, so sorry your hand and wrist hurt. Not knitting for a week is not like you. There is a machine that melts wax in water and you dip your hand in. It keeps hand warm thus helping arthritis. I believe Walmart sells it. You might ask druggist.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

EJS said:


> As this Wednesday winds down I find myself in my chair with my feet up. Got a call around 8 this morning asking if I wanted to go shopping. Marvin was in town and offered to take me to get yarn as he knows I can always use some. The store he had in mind was not open yet so he had me take him home and let me keep the truck. He gave me $30 (this is my Christmas gift from him) to spend as I like. So off to shop I went. Found some yarn to make my little man a shark blanket since he didn't want a mermaid tail. I also splurged on some of the scrubby yarn to try. So with the money left I was able to get 2 pair of pants and 2 long sleeve shirts. I am in desperate need of the clothing as I have lost so much weight everything just hangs on me. Felt good to get something that will fit better.
> I too went to Dollar Tree for wrapping paper. Great minds think alike huh Gwen?
> Stopped in for some Chinese takeout on the way home. Hibachi Chicken is my usual go to. Was too tired to even scan the menu for something new to try.
> Wrapped all the gifts I have been hiding around here. Got packages ready to mail tomorrow. Very productive day
> ...


I have lost track of who Marvin is in your life- but I am so glad he gave you the gift. I don't know that $30NZ would stretch so far!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Good to have a fun day out. Did you buy anything at the market?


I didn't just went along for the ride and a wander about . Sons are thinking of going to Leeds next week I might go along with them again as there is an even bigger Christmas market there


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Gage is being a beligerant little demon tonight. He will find out his actions have a reaction tomorrow. So angry.????
> 
> Games will be gone tomorrow.


I am sorry you are going through this with Gage, not having raised boys I am unfamiliar with how puberty may strike them, but I presume that is at the basis of the problem. All the best dear Mel.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Happy Birthday!


Fan's Birthday is actually 4th July- that is why the 4th July rose is special to her

Gwen of course is our birthday girl today- but I've not yet read through the Birthday List so I hope I am not missing anyone- golly have people been chatting while I've been sleeping!?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, how scary to hear someone in house in the middle of the night.
Daralene, what pretty colors for mermaid tail.

Gwen, Happy Birthday. Hope your ice cream cake comes out scrumptious and you have a wonderful day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> :sm06: mind boggling even though I've seen photos of some of it here in the states.


When you consider the hundreds of miles of roads involved it is indeed mind boggling!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> It's 8,30pm Thursday evening here, I'm watching Last of the summer wine, always good for a giggle.


Ideal relaxing viewing and yes always good for a giggle


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Yes, it will make it much harder. It is something that stays with them in their mind. Sorry to hear he has it. I went and read the link. Everyone had already told her what I would have.


 :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Here is the Mermaid Blanket that I am behind on and is forcing me to improve the way I knit.


It looks lovely Darlene, the colours are perfect for a mermaids tail


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> wow - that is a lot of damage. --- sam


It certainly is- especially coming on top of the Christchurch Quakes back in 2010. Hard for the gOVERNMENT TO BALANCE THE BOOKS (OOOPS) we have a new Prime Minister, without Caucus having to vote- it has happened by agreement amongst the Party MP's.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i take it that the pennines are mountains. --- sam


Yes- they are kind of the back bone of that part of England- but not mountains like the Rockies!!!!!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> For some reason I am exhausted today. fell asleep late afternoon while Elizabeth was asleep. Heard the front door open and thought He's not meant to be here- he is in Sydney. Woke up a bit more and realised that I wasn't at home. And it wasn't David but Brett (mind you thye don't usually come in that door which probably confused my sleeping brain).
> For some reason some of the power point the electrician put in haven't been connected up. Usually we check before using ones we don't normally use. But yesterday David moved a freezer- and forgot to check which I discovered when I went to it today. Fortunately only a small one.


Glad it was just Brett coming in ,have you not been sleeping well or has Elizabeth kindly shared her virus with you too. I'm a very light sleeper and hear the slightest noise, even from outside, which does not make for goodnight sleeps


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No if the traffic is good it takes just over 2 hours , heavy traffic and it takes longer . Very rare I go to Manchester much prefer the Lake District if we travel westwards


It is nice to get out for a change though, surely? Although I understand you preferring the Lake District!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I must say my preference would be the Lake District as well!


Definitely Manchester is way to big and busy I couldn't live there .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> And they are pretty much the only chocolates that I cant take to. Not sure why. Just dont like them. So you can have my share LOL


Good ,????I really like them but only get them for special occasions like Christmas


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Exercycle sound like a great idea to keep things moving. Still no word on when it could be likely to have hip surgery?


I am coming around to thinking exercise is the better option, and maybe forego the surgery ?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> We get Oreos here (not candy cane ones though) they are really yummo.


I am not a hundred percent sure I would like the cream ones! There's lots you can get in Aussie that's not imported or made here!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> We are now getting Oreos over here- and often they have been 1/2 price making them very reasonable. In fact i have an open packet on the table (David must have opened it today for some workers).


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi everyone that's still up or perhaps you are sleeping now. I should be in bed too and was but woke up and couldn't get back to sleep even with taking magnesium. Now I'm up drinking Albas Tea that Julie told me about. It is really lovely and soothing. Sick for one day feeling lousy but now not bad. It's this miserable cold that's going around. Managed to knock out the sore throat but think I'm still getting the rest of the cold. Oh well, not surprised as everyone in the family has had it and living with DH who's had it for 2 wks. Almost escaped.
> 
> Finally felt like knitting again. I am trying to break bad knitting habits that I'm not aware of normally, but saw that lady talking on KP about poking her fingers when knitting until they hurt. Well, I catch myself doing that too, so after years, I am trying to break that habit. Also trying to learn how to knit without putting pressure on the thumb. I'm finding I don't really need to use my thumb as much as I do and it was really getting sore with the chunky yarn I am using for the mermaid blanket.
> 
> ...


Panama was a very interesting place to visit- but I was there in 1956- when Harry Belafonte and the 'Banana Boat Song' were all the rage- we saw the narrow banana boats that they brought the bananas in to market!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Golly, that looks nasty! :sm06:


The road damage photo (not the landslide) was Alexander's own photo, you can imagine it from the cyclist's point of view!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> For some reason I am exhausted today. fell asleep late afternoon while Elizabeth was asleep. Heard the front door open and thought He's not meant to be here- he is in Sydney. Woke up a bit more and realised that I wasn't at home. And it wasn't David but Brett (mind you thye don't usually come in that door which probably confused my sleeping brain).
> For some reason some of the power point the electrician put in haven't been connected up. Usually we check before using ones we don't normally use. But yesterday David moved a freezer- and forgot to check which I discovered when I went to it today. Fortunately only a small one.


Oh dear- at least it was small. Hope you get some good rest!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Here is the Mermaid Blanket that I am behind on and is forcing me to improve the way I knit.


I love your colours!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am sorry you are going through this with Gage, not having raised boys I am unfamiliar with how puberty may strike them, but I presume that is at the basis of the problem. All the best dear Mel.


I must have been really lucky as I never had any problems at all with my three sons apart from an odd tantrum to do with the way oldest sons haircut turned out one time and middle son wanting a few weird style hair cuts , in the end I let him get one he looked awful like a little thug and he knew it too thankfully it grew out quickly


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Just as well, Julie, as my personal experience is that, once you start eating Oreos, it is very hard to stop!


Knowing me and my biscuit habits, that would be me too, IF I liked them!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> That looks terrible, Julie. What a thing to go through.


Of course I have only gone through it vicariously- different for Bronwen and my brother though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> How awful. Sure hope the people on those roads at the time are ok. That was such a strong earthquake. Must be terrible for those with no access. I imagine he had to turn back at the landslide. He must be quite a cyclist to maneuver that road.


He has been a dedicated cyclist since back in the day he used to bike miles to work, putting the petrol money he saved into the Mortgage fund- he is a wonderful gardener- and has almost totally rebuilt the house. Very much a Canterbury man.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's a spin cycle, that works on tension as well as speed. Tension 1-5 and speeds 1-5, here's a link that describes it better.
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=3&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwj766yG9uPQAhXLOiYKHX6IDjAQFghfMAI&url=https%3A%2F%2Fen.wikipedia.org%2Fwiki%2FIndoor_cycling&usg=AFQjCNGZ4VQM94w4iCK0TIh5XWLQ0AjjdA&sig2=7ZO0rwC9TZPPl5Hmcwsing


I've heard them talk of "spin class" on TV, wondered what it was.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> and i complain about our temperatures? that is cold. --- sam


It's a balmy -34C/-30F this morning???? With the tiny bit of snow we have, I'm afraid some of my perennials & fruit tree may suffer.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I mean't to post this some time ago- I found it fascinating- a small insight into one who is still one of our major geniuses.

Michelangelo's shopping list for one who was unable to read script. Thanks to mjs!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Liz think it's now time to get back to some proper knitting as its been nearly 2 weeks since I finished my last project , just can't decide what it is I want to do maybe today something will jump out and hit me over the head shouting knit me knit me ????


Did you ever finish the snowman sweater, I don't think I saw it when finished?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's a balmy -34C/-30F this morning???? With the tiny bit of snow we have, I'm afraid some of my perennials & fruit tree may suffer.


I don't know that I could survive temperatures such as that, Bonnie. That sure is cold.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Panama was a very interesting place to visit- but I was there in 1956- when Harry Belafonte and the 'Banana Boat Song' were all the rage- we saw the narrow banana boats that they brought the bananas in to market!


Julie, im reading Harry Belafonte's My Song. Very interesting man. I love calypso music and wish it would make a comeback.


----------

